# Am I the only person in Dundee or Angus??? Part 2 .....



## Suzie

Happy chatting and  to all

x


----------



## cherriepie

Oooo we have a new home 

Jill - Zander is absolutely beautiful! Was so sorry to read that Zander has been unwell.  I hope he is doing good and that you are all ok.    Must have been terrifying.  I know that I was really scared when Brodie had to go into hospital and I still worry as he has to be monitored until he's about 3 but I could not imagine what it must have felt like to wake up to that and then the panic that came after.    You are so right what you were saying about nappies!!  Luckily both our Mum's bought us hundreds of them so haven't started on the bag we bought yet although nearly there....lol.  What you said about Sandy is so true - I felt like I was falling in love with Darren all over again when I watched him holding Brodie.  I expected the rush of love when Brodie was born but didn't realise I'd feel like that about Darren too.  Well done on breastfeeding Zander for so long - such a fab achievement!  It's so hard to explain why you feel "guilty" when you stop....I did too but then I realised a big part of it was because I missed it so much.

KMCG - good luck for sweep.  Hope it get's everything started.  I think this part is the hardest because you spend every second thinking it might happen now.  You'll be in labour soon enough and know that it's nearly time for your family to be complete.

Layla - Hope the induction is going wel.  I had the pessary and the 12 hours inbetween in being put in and being checked seemed like ages but it certainly got things started quickly enough for me - had very manageable contractions from about 3 hours afterwards but they realised at 12 hour check that it had slipped and it had to be repositioned.  Once that was done my waters broke 2 hours later and things really picked up pace.  Hope you have a fantastic experience.  Can't wait to hear all about it.

Kim - I'm settling in to motherhood nicely.  Not quite got a proper routine sorted yet but the sleeping and naps are sorted which is the main thing.  Just need to work in time for a nice long shower and I'll be laughing....hee hee.  

Well, Brodie is just waking for his feed so will need to finish this off later.

Take care everyone....big hugs!

Cherriepie

xxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Great to hear from you Cherriepie. Can't believe Brodie is over 2months already, time is flying by. 

Kim 2 days left at work. 3st isn't too bad considering you have 2 babies in there and trust me it isn't long in coming off. I have lost 21lbs of the 28lbs I put on.

Kezzy and Lisa hope these are the last periods you get.  

Had our first bad day today. Zander decided after 4am feed he didn't want to go back to sleep but he wasn't crying so it wasn't that bad. Then by 10am he started to get girnie as he was tired but still wouldn't go to sleep in the end I gave in and gave him a dummy. He sucked on it 3 times then fell asleep, he hasn't needed it again today. Going off to bed now as pretty tired. We have Zander's haemotology nurse coming to meet us tomorrow affo and explain what will happen, so need to be bright for that.


----------



## little1

Hi Girls, its so nice to see the photos of the babies, and how well you are all doing, i dont post much on here just now since im not getting txt at the moment but do keep logging on to see how you all are.

Im a bit sad this week had the treatment worked for me i would be due next week, i was always a week behind Layla, but life goes on. My tx was supposed to start this month but it has been delayed by 6 months due to the funding in Ninewells im totally gutted because i have been on that list for nearly 5 years in total and only had 1 IVF its so unfair sometimes and my age is just creeping up and up but hopefully the next 6 months will fly by. I thought because i was already on the list they couldnt delay me any further seems im wrong. Not met my new cons yet have had a few meetings with Dr Lowe who is lovely. I believe my new cons is Dr Kaye, any of you girls met her yet? Dr Rajkhowa has left but i never realised until i tried to email her. 
Anyway enough of my moans! Good luck to you all for your forthcoming arrivals i hope the birth is quick and easy for you all lots of baby dust to you all  

xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi little 1 support is here even when you are in between tx, which is probably the time I needed it most as at least when going through tx I had a purpose. I feel the same as you regarding anniversary's. My 1st baby was due 18th Oct 2005 and as my niece had her baby 12wks before I always look at her little one and think mine would be doing that. My 2nd was due 24th and my other niece was due the week before me so again another reminder. On these days I take a little time to myself to think about them but saying that I think about them nearly every day. As for Dr's my consultant was Dr Harrold but I only ever met him once and was seen by Dr Lowe. All the staff up there are lovely so I don't see Dr KAye being any different.


----------



## Stars*

just bookmarking!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## little1

Thanks JillJill, Its hard but other people are in worse situations so i just have to keep positive and not let it screw up my head or our relationship. We have said after 4 tx if it doesnt work then we must move on and not let it take over our lives its a long way away so hopefully it wont come to that, but i just need to have an end in sight either way or i will go loopy   I know that's not how everyone sees it but its the way we have decided to deal with the situation. I dont think about it not working though so the end for me is having our baby. 
Do you think you will try again for a brother or sister? You have been through so much and should be immensley proud of yourselves for how far you have come and you got your little baby against all odds, 6 treatments must have been hard on you both. 
xx


----------



## little1

Oh and not heard from Layla yet im hoping shes not been in labour all this time!


----------



## JillJill

Little1 we have decided not to go through anymore tx as that is £3500 we could spend on Zander however if it happens naturally, which is slightly possible according to medics as my body is now used to it, but it needs to be thought through as any children could have haemophilia like Zander. The guilt for his disorder is immense so if we deliberately had more children the guilt would be worse. I think it is good to set yourself a time limit but I was never able to do that. 

Layla and KM hoping to hear news from you over the weekend.

Kim where is our usual Friday message? Hopefully you are too busy enjoying mat leave.


----------



## kim78

Hey girls sorry Jilljill, finished at 5 on my last day, hubbie got off the train at 5 which was perfect timing then my parents picked us u and they stayed the night, feels so unreal that I won't be back in work till October 2010 how scary, maybe Monday morning when I wake up and don't get up for work it will sink it.....  We have decided we won't be going through any treament again either, we would have to go for ICIS next time due to poor fertilisation rate, but it is so expensive, but I have heard that by having a baby kick starts your system, you will just have to get trying again straight away hee hee.....    I love your pic of Zander he is absolutely gorgeous, can't wait to start posting my pics...

Hey Little1 try not give up hope, Look at Jiljill she was 6 treatments I think before it worked and remember that program where the couple did about 16 attempts and spent about £60k and now have a beautiful baby, hopefully it won't take that long though!!!  I can't beleive you have been delayed because of funding that is shocking, it was on GMTV this week about how couples are not getting their full entitlement to 3 attempts at IVF and how in different areas they are all using different criteria shouldn't be allowed.  We would have had to wait another 3 years before we could get the treatment on the NHS think it was going to be 5 years in total cause of our age etc, we were lucky enough to have two sets of parents and a gran who helped us out not sure we could have coped waiting for NHS, just don't think the system is fair.. Keep positive 

Hey Cherripie glad you are into some sort of routine, I was wondering myself how the heck I was going to get a shower when hubbie goes back to work, will just have to sit them in front of the toilet so I can see them or just smell hee hee...  Does treatment, worry, heartache seem like a lifetime away now. 

Well girls now that I have finished work will have a lot more time on so we will have to get something arrange to meet all the babies, maybe Lalya and KMCG have their little ones now aswell.  Hoping they are keeping well, look forward to hearing from them. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend lol xxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi All

Hi little one thats how i was feeling i was on the list for 4 year and then got took off it cause they told me thats i couldn't have both iui and ivf just one or the other but a nurse 2 years down the line told that we could go for ivf if iui is unsuccessful. But just keep looking ahead and when it does come to the day you get told your ivf is close you will be saying that it came quite quick, i do i cant believe i waited so long it really doesn't feel like it but back then it did (if you know what i mean) i remember every morning waking up wishing there was a letter from them but nothing till now. Just don't give up hope i cant believe they have put u back up the list its terrible and it is so destroying sending you my love xxxx

Well i got AF this today in total agony sitting here with my hot water bottle and its doing nothing feel so ill never this bad but hope its the last one i have    I phoned Anne but i don't think she works at weekends so will have to phone her on Monday. Is that okay to do if i get AF Saturday and phone Monday does it have to be on the day i start? I keep having days where i think that ivf isn't going to work I'm so scared to go through it all and at the end negative result i really do hope it works, If it does work i would never put myself through any of this again its all so heartbreaking and tiring i couldn't do it to myself and partner. If it happened naturally then i would b over the moon but i would be more and happy with one. 

Kim thats you on Matty leave how mad cant believe how quick it has came in. Have you got any plans? 

Hope Layla and Kcmg are OK. thinking of you both. 

JillJIll Zander is gorgeous how is Zander now? Are you keeping well? 

Take care all xxxxxxxx


----------



## kim78

I know Kezzy it is so hard, I went into IVF with a positive outlook cause it was so different to IUI, there was still the chance with IUI that the sperm and egg weren't meeting atleast with IVF you know that fertilisation should take place, hopefull you will be the same as me, IUI didn't work but the first IVF did, can't answer why?  But if I am honest I don't want to know anymore, I have my babies inside me growing and healthy so how they got there doesn't matter they are there and thats all that matters.  It won't matter if you started at the weekend as I am sure you start your spray on day 21 so you will be in plenty time to get your drugs. 

Hope your AF pains go away soon, this is going to work for you.  Lol xx


----------



## kim78

Morning girls well was up at 7.30 this morning was amazed I managed to stay in bed that long, spend the majority of the night awake but wouldn't have it any other way, just glad from today I will be able to have my little naps, over the weekend I had an hour each day just lying on the couch while hubbie made tea so happy he is home...

Well today I have put on my first load of baby clothes to wash, have my baby shower on Sat that my mum is throwing for me, its not really a baby shower as such but just an excuse to have a celebration that we are finally going to be a family and to celebrate with friends and family.  Still feels strange that I am not going into work, feels like I am just having a long weekend or something.

KMCG, Layla, can't wait to hear your news think the babies have definately arrived now, hope you are all doing well. 

Another wet and miserable day was hoping to get the grass cut hopefully dry up over the next couple of days.  Got another hospital app tomorrow and scan so looking forward to finding out what is happening, can't believe I only have about 5 weeks left now...  So excited....

Hope you all have a good week, lol xxxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi Kim thanks for your positive thinking i need it, i just cant seem to think positive but I'm gonna have to start cause its not long now.  I phoned Anne today and start the spray on the 4th september   Cant believe only 5 weeks left it's came in quick so far so hope it continues. 
Horrible day hope it brightens up later Ive got to go out and don't want it raining.
I was at vet the other day with my Gran's dog and she found out that the dog has cancer poor thing but as the vet knows she doesn't know she has it, there not going to put her down cause shes not in pain just let her go in her own time they don't know how long she will last but i hope she has a while yet pain free. Better going have some breakfast my stomach is starting to speak to me. 

Hope everyone is well and hope to hear from Layla and Kmcg soon xxxxxx


----------



## Stars*

Fab news Kezzy, roll on Sep!!!     , i start on Sat , so not long before you.

So sorr to hear about yoru grans dog  im dreading something happening to my dog

Lisa xx


----------



## kmcg

hi all 
just on quickly and havent caught up on postings but i had a beautiful wee girl on friday at 15.48 cerys  and she is beautiful.  totally mesmorized by her got home saturday afternoon and had a good pool birth in the new unit.  waters broke 4am on friday so not long at all which was great.  
feeling fantastic will hopefully log on later to catch up properly.  hope everyone is good. love xxxxxx


----------



## kezzy

Congratulations kmcg on your little girl     xxxxx 
Oops i always get your name wrong lol Had to change it.


----------



## JillJill

Congrats KM. Sounds like we had similar experiences. All the babies born recently have all been girls, except Brodie, so Zander has a lot of options available. Well done honey, enjoy every minute because you blink and they change. Zander is just over 4wks and I have bags full of clothes that don't fit him already. How's the feeding going?

Kezzy good luck for Sep.

Lisa good luck on Sat.

Zander is still a little darling. Since going on the botle 12 days ago he has put on 1lb 5oz. He looks so big, it's hard to believe he was in my tummy last month. Away to phone up to get Working tax credit forms sent out, catch you all soon.


----------



## kim78

Congratulations KMCG thats brilliant news and not long at all in labour or hospital!!!  Can't wait to see some pics, sounds like you have settled into motherhood nicely. 

Just nipping on before we go to the hospital got my 32 week scan today find out if they are both head down...  Will be back on later. 

Lol xxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Thanks for your messages.
Kezzy and lisa thats great you have a starting date just keep thinking as much as you can thats how I ended up with my beautiful girl and the others on this page it can become a reality and without it we wouldnt have her.  keep on here for support and we will all help keep your spirits up when cause there are definately lows and highs through the process and it so helped sharing experiences and venting frustrations.
Jill funny we did have quite similar eperiences and when my waters broke i logged on and read your story again to check what you did as they told me to wait till 4.30 in the afternoon but by 9am i was having contractions verey 3 minutes so looked to see what you did and that made me see i should phone and say i wanted to come in, so thanks.
The feeding is really hard going she is fine during the day taking it every couple of hours sometimes up to 4 hours but night time she is up and wide and alert last night was a bit better but still sat up from 3-7 solid, she wants to feed all the time.  It is nail biting when she latches on and it does hurt dont care what any books say.  My milk came in yesterday night so hopefully things will pick up a bit and she might get fuller easier.  my boobs feel on fire though they are huge put cabbage in them for a bit and it was cooked in about 20 minutes smelt disgusting.  sorry if anyone is having cabbage for tea tonight.  
Kim hope your scan goes well today, how did it feel leaving work?  are you missing it.
anyway off for another feed.
loves xx


----------



## Stars*

kmcg, huge congrats on your little girl!!!!! cant wait to see pics!! 

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls scan went fine, unfortunately twin 1 is still breach and is the presenting twin so if it doesn't turn soon it is going to have to be a c section, bit disappointed but as long as they arrive healthy that is really all that matters.  Have to go back again in 2 weeks as twin 2s growth is tailing off but he/she was the bigger one anyway and they are still good sizes so they are not concerned just want to keep an eye on it. 

How you getting on settling into motherhood then KMCG, this time last week she was still in your tummy hee hee 

Lisa good luck for starting on Saturday, how you feeling you must be getting excited too and won't be long till Kezzy is started too. 

Well away to go and do some tidying up, getting the cotbeds etc delivered today can't wait to get them up in the nursery, coming sometime between 8am and 6pm!!!  Oh well gives me the opportunity to get the kitchen cleared out. 

We are having a baby shower on Sat just an excuse to have a celebration so need to get the house titied up!!!  

Hope you are all well, and Jilljill how you and Zander doing 

lol xxx


----------



## JillJill

Kim I hoping twin 1 turns soon. When will you go back? If I don't get on again enjoy Saturday.

KM feeding can be a nightmare but hopefully now your milk is in you can change her feeding habits. When my milk came in Zander suddenly changed and would feed constantly between 5 and 11 then sleep for 6hrs. How is daddy getting on? 

We are fine this end. Had the haemophilia nurse out last week and trying to get my head around everything, lots of info to read. He is starting to follow objects so after feeding we get to have some playtime.


----------



## LaylaB

Well hello ladies, bet you thought I'd dropped off the face of the earth!  Finally had my gorgeous baby girl at 6.30 on Saturday night, her name  is Anna Elizabeth Bews, she weighed 7lb 12oz and she is totally perfect!  My labour was not at all good which is why it has taken me so long to come on.  Basically went in to be induced on Wed and was in hospital till yesterday so its been hard.  All of it very worthwhile though we are just over the moon.

Cherrie I had the pessary on Wed which put me into labour, it was totally full on, got the pessary at 2pm and by 4am they had to take it out as it was over stimulating me, all that time they wouldn't give me pain relief either as wasn't in established labour!!  It was the night from hell.  All day Thursday was having mild contractions but they were too busy to take me to labour suite, Friday passed the same way, just sitting in Ninewwells nothing happening, was going totally crazy!!  They came to get me at 3.30am on Saturday to take me to labour suite.  Got there and they had a hard time breaking my waters (OUCH!!)  Then hooken up to Syntocin drip, hard fast contractions started pretty quick after that so I said epidural please!  Once that was in labour was fine, didn't feel a thing, by 3pm fully dilated and epidural wearing off for pushing, pushed for an hour - she wouldn't budge, whisked off to theatre for forceps delivery and proceeded to loose a litre and a half of blood. Then they plopped this beautiful perfect baby girl on my chest and I bust into tears, it was the most special moment I have ever experienced in my life!!  I carried on crying for hours, I just couldn't believe she was finally here!  I didn't sleep a wink on Saturday night, just sat and stared at her and held her, was truly magical.

I will put the full birth story on at some point for those who like the gory details!!

Still feel pretty grim and haven't been able to breast feed, I did it for the first 48 hours but poor Anna was not getting any goodness from me, midwives reckoned my milk production was affected by the blood loss, my body is trying to repair itself and my milk is therefore suffering.  Felt pretty gutted but once I saw her take formula and drift of happy to sleep I knew it didn't really matter, I got the lovely closeness for a couple of days.

In spite of the above I can't wait to do it all again so its true what they say you really do forget!!!

Unfortunately hubby goes offshore tomorrow for 4 weeks, he is devastated, he is so in love with her it is so cute to watch!!  Still we need to look forward to him coming home and we have 4 full weeks together so that will be brilliant.

Hope everyone else is keeping well and babies are doing fine.

Congratulations KMCG, so chuffed for you, I know you will be on cloud 9 at the moment as well!!

Will come on again soon and catch up properly, feel like I've been disconnected from society as i've been in hospital for so long!!

Take care ladies and speak to you soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Congrats Layla. Sorry it wasn't the best of labours but the end result is the most important. As for BF don't beat yourself up, main thing is Anna has a healthy mummy and she thrives. Enjoy every minute as before you know they are growing fast. 

KM how are the boobies? It could be possible you are producing too much milk. I had that feeling once and for first few days after stopping bf so I just used my pump to express off an oz, which really eased. 

Away to have my shower and get out my pj's as Sandy home.


----------



## kim78

Hey Layla congratulations hunny thats fantastic news I was beginning to get worried about you, sounds like you had a hell of a time but like you say its over and done now you have your beautiful daughter, such a shame hubby has to go away so soon but it will be amazing having 4 weeks together as a family just really bad timing. 

Hope you feel better soon, just look after yourself everything else will follow.

Oh better go mother in law just turned up back on later. lol xxx


----------



## Stars*

Layla, huge cngrats on your little girl!! Cant wait to see the pics  Sorry to hear that you had a rough time 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Layla and KM hope I ain't being too disgusting but how did you find the first visit to loo for poo after birth? I personally found it more uncomfortable and painful than labour. It does get easier. 

Lisa hope you are keeping calm 

Kim have you got names picked


----------



## LaylaB

Jill I am terrified of pooing!  I am on iron tablets which make me terribly constipated and have been twice and it was not nice!  Am taking laxatives now as I am so scared!!  Have stitches too so there is far too much going on down there for my liking!!  Good to know it does get better though.

I just managed to go over to the park with pram and dog, feel so weak, will leave a bigger walk till next week.  Away to get some tea before the wee angel wakes up, no daddy to help me now - scary - he was looking after me so much I am missing him already.

speak soon xxxxxxx


----------



## kezzy

Congratlations Layla on your baby girl   sorry to hear you had a tough labour but i bet shes worth it all. 

Hi to everyone else will be on some time for a catch up nipped on to see if Layla had been in touch hope everyone is good?

Take care and speak soon xxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls tell you what girls a C section isn't sounding so bad now hee hee, would imagine down there will be very tender for a wee while after what you have just gone through..  Still would rather have a natural birth will just have to wait and see. 

Remember Layla we are all here for you if you are needing some company now hubbie is away most of you are already in Carnoustie and I am just at Ballumbie and would love a visit with the new babies!!!!  

Hey Jilljill no we still haven't picked names we have a few that we like but just can't decide think it will have to be a matter or wait and see what they are and decide from there. 

Well today we are busy tidying the house and then we have the baby shower tomorrow which I am really looking forward to, a lot of family coming that I haven't seen in a while so it will be nice to catch up with everyone.

Hey KMCG how you getting on.

Hey Kezzy how you doing hun not long to go xx
Oh Jilljill nearly forgot hope everyone has a good weekend xxxxxx


----------



## cherriepie

Hey ladies - hope you are all well!

Very quick message as Darren's been working all week and just have 10 mins before bath Brodie for bed.

KMCG - huge congrats on the birth of Cerys am so happy for you and glad to hear that you had a good labour.  

Layla - Congratulations on the birth of Anne.  Sorry to hear it was a difficult labour - hard and fast is a good way of deescribing it.  I avoided the drip but ended up in Theatre the same as you.  Had Haig Ferguson forceps so they had to give me an episiotomy plus had 3rd degree tear too.  Was on iron tablets as lost 1ltr of blood so can really empathise with how you feel just now.  The best piece of advice I could give you is what the physiotherapist told me when she came to see me and that's to try and eat at least two pears a day as they have lots of fibre to keep things soft.  Also, if they haven't given you movicol then call your doc and ask for some as that really helps.  Start off with half sachet once a day and work way up if you need it.  Taking the recommended 1 or 2 sachets a day made everything a little too loose.  Just so you know, it really does get better and I'm now all nicely healed and would barely know that anything was wrong.  Taken a wee while to tighten up the pelvic floor muscles but keep going with the exercises as they really do help.

KMCG and Layla - you will both be totally over the moon and bet you can't stop staring at them whilst they are sleeping...lol.  

Will go back and read rest of this board tomorrow hopefully and catch up properly.

Thinking of you all even if I don't get a chance to get on much now that Brodie is here - miss you guys!

Cherriepie

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Getting some time eventually today. Since 3.30am Zander has slept for about 7hrs but as he doesn't cry I can't complain. He is so nosey and just sits and stares at everything.  Sandy is on night duty tonight so I took Zander to my mum's so daddy could get some sleep.  Football season here again so Grandma babysitting so we can go to game. She is looking forward to it and has bought plaster thing to do his foot and hand prints. 

Layla where do you take dog for a walk. We live just over railway track so if walking we go to golf course or beach but if we go in car we go up to the house grounds. The best thing about having a dog is that Zander gets lots of fresh air. 

KM and Layla bet you can't believe it has been a week already. Time flies by. Midwife told me kiwi fruit is also good to help poo. I found it easier to sit slightly forward. 

Lisa good luck tomorrow  

Cherrie time is flying by, bet your wee man is so big now.


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Layla Congratulations  on anne what a tough time indeed you have had sounds like a hellish time you had but definately worth it.  There is just no way of knowing what kind of delivery it will be.  I was really worried about pooing as well and managed not to for a couple of days but when i went i didnt feel any discomfort at all, it was just the thought of it was worse.  I only had a couple of stitches though and dont really feel them.  I was quite uncomfortable for a few days though and even now if I sit to long i feel a bit tender. certainly havent had a look but the damage feels minimal! lucky my pelvic floor has been fine and no probs going to the toilet.  

I am doing great and still in awe of wee cerys she is just a wee darling she is doing great.  she is feeding about every 2-3 hours but sleeping in between so get to sleep at night now and feel ok think not sleeping when pregnant at the end actually has helped me get used to lack of sleep.  we have been out for walks and she is just so good.  she had a wee eye infection but she got drops and it is healed today, that was horrid to see as it was oozing gunk but she didint seem bothered.  she isnt very good at going to sleep in her moses by herself and instead likes to be cuddled to sleep so need to work on that but its a good excuse to cosy her in my bed.  Milk is flowing well and she has put weight on again so all good.  got pals coming through from glasgow to visit tomorrow so that will be nice.  

Kim enjoy your baby shower hope you get lots of nice prezziess and get spoiled yourself.  Jill enjoy having some time to yourself at the football.
LHopefully once you are back on your feet layla we will get round to all meeting up as it would be really nice.  
have a good weekend all.  
loves xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls, well had a really nice day yesterday had family round that I haven't seen in far too long and yes KMCG got spoilt rotten, well the babies did which is the same thing!!!  Managed to get through the day but was shattered at night, friends/family started arriving from about 1.30 and the last left at 8.30 so it was a long day.  Hubbie was great he stayed and prepard all the food so I didn't have to worry about it, he had his mate here and also my dad but apart from that there it was all ladies!!!  

Can't believe Cherripie, KMCG, Layla and JillJill all have your babies seems like just yesterday I was logging on and everyone was going through treatment and waiting for test results now I only have a few weeks left till we get to meet our little babies, yesterday made me realise it isn't that far away, max 5 weeks hopefully, got another scan a week on Tuesday see what the little ones are up to.  Just so nice to hear you are all getting on so well with your babies. 

Lisa how you getting on with your treatment starting yesterday is it just the nasal spray you are taking just now?  I was lucky not to have any side effects from the spray, I also set my phone to go off 4 times a day to remind me and soon it just felt so routine taking the spray that it didn't bother me at all.  Hope you are getting on ok. 

Kezzy how you doing, what you been up to this weekend, is it the 3rd Sep you start again?  I can't believe we only have a week left in August, it is hubbie's 30th on the 30th so we are off to Glasgow on Friday for the weekend and also pick up our pram in Paisley at the same time so looking forward to that too.  Hope you are keeping ok. 

Well been off now a week and it has flown by, think thats cause hubbie has been here though, not looking forward to his next trip away will be bored stupid, think he should leaving a week on Monday, the 31st, might be his last trip away before the babies come....

Well away to write my thank you notes while hubbie watches the grand prix, either that or go for a lie down which sounds more appealing at the moment!!

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Stars*

Hi, 

Kim sounds like you had a fab day!! No im on ijections this time to d/r so its only once a day, which is good, they are ok to do too, roll on side effects, im so used to doing the spray that the injections dont feel real IYKWM cos its only once a day 

Kezzy, not long now till you start, cant wait to have a cycle buddy!! 

Hello to everyone, what a rubbish day it is,   i was working this morn, really tired though just now, was on nights until yesterday morning then back day shift today, roll on Fri!! Going out next sat for a meal, dont know where to go, any ideas? I love the Rama, but was thinking of going back to Antonios, not been for years!!

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

Just logging on to see how you're all doing?  Parenthood is a steep learning curve isn't it!  I am loving it though.  Poor wee Anna has wind and am looking for suggestions on how to get it up, infacol seems to be good at the moment and looking on the net the best kind of bottle to use seems to be MAM, what bottles are you ladies using and what formula??  The infacol is working but I want to make sure I am doing everything to make it better for her, poor little soul broke her heart all night on Sunday, stressful for mum too when there is not much you can do.  Am hoping its not colic and I can control it with change of bottle etc.

KMCG how is the breast feeding going?  Hope you're getting on great.

Jill how is wee Zander?  When I'm walking the dog I used to take her along Elliot at the Arbroath golf course but haven't ventured that far with bubs, there are two big parks quite close to my house in Arbroath so have just been going there, plus my dad has been helping me look after the dog, a baby a dog a cat and a house to look after is a bit much for me alone so everyone has been pitching in!  Will need to sweet talk my mum into some housework I think, if we both do it should be less of a chore for me!

Lisa I love Rama as well!  It's a total treat going there, I'm not from Dundee so not really sure about a lot of places but I certainly know that one!!

Kim 5 weeks that is mad!!  You are right about time flying, it seems like yesterday you were telling us all it was twins and now they are nearly here!!  Glad you got spoilt at your baby shower, you should see the stuff we have got for Anna, it is crazy!  There is not a clear surface in the house, everything covered with cards!!  Great fun though, opening all the prezzies and even better fun dressing her up in all the outfits!!

Cherrie thanks for the advice, I'm finding lactulose is helping and is just enough to keep me going, my strength is returning a bit now, still not 100% but so much better than before, I went down the town with Anna in the pram yesterday, was great fun!  Haven't really had the energy to walk far but that was good.  How is Brodie doing?  It's amazing how fast they grow, I want Anna to stay a baby forever!

Well better go as its nearly feeding time again, hope you are all well and speak to you soon xxxxxxxxxx

Oh by the way I'd love to meet up with you all so we will need to put our heads together and arrange something xxx


----------



## kmcg

Morning all
Hope you are all good.  
layla how is the wind going?  hope it isnt colic my nephew had it and he used to scream his wee heart out used to be horrible as you felt so helpless for him, he had it for a couple of months and they ended up to taking him to an osteopath who sorted it through massage to the cranium.
It sure is a learning curve I am getting on great with cerys and she really is so good the last 2 nights she has gone between 1 & 5 before feeding which is fantastic and the rest of the time she is about every 2-3 hours still.  She has had some major sick explosions where the milk comes out her mouth and her nose all over me projected which has been lovely.  she is totally not bothered by it and doesnt cry.  I also wake up covered in milk as 4 hours mean i leak quite a bit so going to buy an expressor this week and try to express a bit. On monday she got weighed and had put on 22 ounces since Thursday which is fantastic she is bright as a wee button and her smiles or wind faces just melt me. 
Lisa I dont know Rama and havent heard anyone going to antonios for years.  I love Pap Joes in Dundee and often go there, the Rep theatre is also nice and number 25 in South tay Street.  
Lisa hope you are getting on ok with DR and feeling ok still
Kim glad you enjoyed your baby shower 5 weeks to go is very exciting for you, to think you will have not one but 2 little ones to look after how fantastic for you.  That will be good getting your pram I am now thinking I am going to struggle getting my pram in my car as I have a polo.  have been using hubbies car but will need to try it in mine as he goes back to wortk monday and cant be without a car.  My inlaws have had my car the last few weeks as I havent needed it so will need to get it back this week to try.  .
Going to dundee to register cerys today and to go for lunch
have a good day all xx


----------



## LaylaB

Well infacol is a godsend!  Only had that one bad night with Anna, poor wee soul just had trapped wind, the Infacol is bringiing it up nicely.  I am also changing to Mam bottles which have a better anti colic system, my mum bought me an NUK bottle and it's similar to the Mam ones and you can hear that she is not taking in so much air.  Wee angel is back into the four hourly routine, last night fed at midnight and didn't hear from her till 4.30am, bliss, when u get good sleeps in between like that it makes life so much easier, especially when I'm on my own!!

I'm feeling crappy this morning though, got out of bed and have agonising pain in my pelvic/pubic area, its only when I stand up, sitting down I feel nothing, not sure what it is but I have the health visitor coming today so will see what she says.  I thought I was on the bloomin mend too!  Have taken strong brufen this morning but doesn't seem to have helped.  When I googled is SPD came up, any of you guys know anything about that?  I thought it was only during pregnancy but apparently it can flare up after giving birth.  I hope its not that, sounds like a nightmare.

Well better get going, got a million things to do, my house is a shambles, not been cleaned since I came home!!  EEKK.  Away to try and do a wee bit then maybe ask my mum if she will help.

Take care ladies speak to you soon xxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Layla I use the tommee tippee closer to nature bottles and Aptimal formaula. We alternate between hungry baby and normal formula. The HV said not to give exclusive hungry as he will get used to it and in few weeks there would be nothing more to give him. Zander is normally good at giving 'pops' but when he is stuggling or seems to have trapped wind we give him some cooled boiled water. The dog walks in this area are great, I sometimes feel I take for granted living by the coast. Know what you mean about dog, cat, baby and don't forget the men as Sandy takes up alot of my time also  

KM Zander isn't normally sick but I remember once after just going on bottle feeding he was sick and it came down his nose, I totally freaked. Great weight gain. Why Dundee? We went to Arbroath, easier for parking. We also got married there and the registrar that married us registered his birth so it felt full circle.

Kim time is flying by for us all. Enjoy your bump(s), I miss mine so much. Hope you still enjoying mat leave.

Lisa hope the injections going well. 

Sandy on holiday this week so I'm catching up with a few things. In middle of doing thank you cards, although still getting presents. Went to see priest on Monday and organised baptism, oredered cake so just need to get venue and invitations done. I'm hoping Zander will be big enough to wear my christening gown. I was 10lb 4oz so when it came to get christened I was quite big. Zander got weighed on Monday and is now 9lb 4oz. 

Have a great day


----------



## kim78

Hey KMCG that will be amazing going and registering the birth makes it all official now and go celebrate by going for lunch sounds like a perfect day.  I know what you are saying about the pram in the car, we are just hoping that it does fit in our car...  I have a new style Astra and hubbie has a BMW but we never tried it in the cars hee hee, well will soon find out on Friday.   We were in Tesco Riverside the other day and they have 1/2 price on the Closer to Nature Tommee Tippee range and I bought the freedom breast pump for £12.99 and the steriliser for £19.99 and some bottles plus I had some tesco vouchers which you can double up which is great.  No idea what it will be like but it is a well known range so hopefully it should be ok so you should a look.  It is not an electric one though, but when you go into Tesco Riverside go right to the back where all the nappies are and you will see the stand.   Thats great that you are getting on well breastfeeding, I am leaking already, makes me feel really good about it actually like there will be milk to come out if you know what I mean...  Hope you have a great day and enjoy your lunch. 

Hey Lalya hows Anna's wind what a shame must be hard seeing her upset and not being able to help her. We definately need to get something arranged, why don't we get a date and place, Carnoustie or Ferry or even I don't mind having it at my home if it is easier with the kids, more relaxed than going to a cafe or something.  

What about next Wed/Thu, if anyone is interested send me a PM and I can give you my address and we will try and arrange a day, time that suits everyone, would be lovely to meet, Brodie, Zander, Anna and Cerys and I can see how all you mums are getting on before my two arrive hee hee..  Invite is not only for the new mums, Lisa and Kezzy would be lovely if you could come too show you what to expect very soon! 

I am busy next Mon Tue but the rest of the week is free or the week after, see how everyone feels.  Feels like you are all my friends anyone would be nice to put faces to the names. 

Well it is a miserable day, waiting in for our changing unit being delivered then going to stay with my parents in Glendeven as hubbie is away till Thursday on a training course and I get bored on my own....  Hope everyone is well, lol xxx


----------



## JillJill

Kim all my bottles, sterliser(electric steamer), breast pump and even dummies are TT closer to nature and they are fab. Would love to meet anytime, as Zander is older I will let newer mums decide on day.


----------



## LaylaB

Kim I can do Wed or Thursday next week, see what suits the other girls and let me know, also what time.  Will be great to finally meet up!  It'll be a bit of a mad house with all the babies!!

Anna is doing great, I think she is going to be troubled with trapped wind though, she was great yesterday but not so much coming up again today, she's not too bothered at the moment but I'm wondering if its because I've switched bottles, maybe she's not taking in so much air so not brining up so much wind, we will see tonight, can judge it by how upset she is, it's the only reason she cries, that and hunger!

Not been feeling very good today, think I've now got a urine infection, great, just what I need!  Will have to go to docs tomorrow, really looking forward to feeling normal again!!  Think another week should do it.

Better go, I'm getting fed at my mums tonight, yum!  Will be on again soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kmcg

hi yes that would be really great to meet next week.  wednesday is best for me as i have friend coming thursday but could rearrange if need be.  that would be good to meet at yours kim be ready for the invasion of stuff as we take so much everwhere we go.  
went to arbroath to register, was a lot easier jill than dundee dont know why i thought dundee, so its now all official ahh

layla that is the last thing you need i thought i was getting one as well the other day but seemed to pass drink loads, i put it down to all the bleeding but not sure.  best go typing this one handed and feeding at same time
cant wait to see you all x


----------



## cherriepie

Hello ladies

How are you all?  Well, another flying visit from me.  Am on my own a lot now so don't get much chance for the computer.

We are well.  Brodie had his second round of jabs today   He was sleeping when we went in and the nurse just put it straight into his leg and he started screaming before he even opened his eyes.  Think he got more of a fright rather than it being sore but I burst into tears too....lol.  Didn't I feel like a prize banana!!!

Jill - how are you?  How's Zander?  Have you joined any mother and baby groups?

Layla & KMCG - How are you settling into motherhood?  Is it like you imagined?

Layla - Glad to see that you are feeling a bit better and managed to get out.  Brodie had trouble with his wind too and we used infacol but moved onto Gripe Water once he was old enough for it (I think it's 2 months) and that was even better!

KMCG - Did you have a nice day when you went to register Cerys?  I missed out on that bit as I was ill but Darren said he really enjoyed it.

Lisa - just wanted to say I'm sending lots and lots of luck and positive vibes your way and keeping everything crossed for you.  How you finding the injections?

Kim - Are you sure you know what you are letting yourself in for....lol.  Have sent you a PM.

Well must go - Brodie has just woken up and is upset.

Speak soon.

Lots of love  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Morning girlies

Layla hopefully its not trapped wind and just like you say not as much air getting in. Don't get upset but after having a baby I don't think you can ever go back to the way things were before   It's all good though

KM oh yes, yes, yes about the stuff. Everytime we take Zander someplace I feel like I need a removal van and when he starts playing prop with toys it will be worse. Could you imagine going away for the weekend! 

Cherrie great to hear from you. Zander is doing good, putting on weight and (touch wood   ) no more bleeding. As to mother and baby groups I will wait til Zanders appt to find out if there are restrictions etc. Can't wait to start taking him swimming though, have you taking Brodie to any groups or activities? 

Do you girls feel differently towards to your mum? I am not the biggest fan of my mum but now I'm a mum I can totally understand why she is the way she is. I hope not to be as controlling as her but when you have this little person relying on you for everything it must be hard to let go. My mum just cries everytime she sees Zander, TBH I think we all can't believe he is really here. 

TMI but I am just so happy. After 18months without doing the business me and Sandy got back on the horse   . It would have been sooner but only finished bleeding on Saturday. I must admit it was the best we have ever had. It was so relaxed as it is prob the first time ever we have had sex without thinking about pg. Although not totally relaxing as both of us had one ear out incase Zander woke up


----------



## kezzy

Hi All

Hi Kim it would great to meet up with everyone put faces to names I'm free either day, be good to see all the new babies too. How r u getting on?

Hi Layla, Kmcg Hows motherhood? Keeping you on your toes? My friends baby is 3 weeks today and she feels she doesn't have time for herself but still says its worth it we keep trying to help her out but she wants to do it all herself and she will ask for help if she needs it so we are all leaving her until she asks. 

Cherriepie How little brodie? is he getting big? hope your both well.

Lisa How are you getting on with the injections? Do you find them better?

JillJill Hows Zander coming on? How are you? 

Well week tomorrow and then i start on the spray cant wait, I was looking at all the side affects scary some of the stuff. Did anyone get any side affects with the spray? Ive been really upset the past week i really don't know what it is I'm so snappy, My partner says I should be happy with ivf coming closer i said i am I'm really happy, I just don't know what it is i feeling like screaming and thats me not on the spray yet oh god is he in for a good time hehe. 

Going away in town to a training and job thing in caird hall still cant get a job its so hard nowadays i can go to nursing homes but i really don't want to go back to them so i hope they have something here. 

Speak to you all soon take care xxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls thats great news so many of you want to meet up.  Thought it would be easier having it in a house with all the new mums and babies...  I am away for the weekend back Sunday night so will PM everyone my address Sunday but how does say 2pm Wednesday suit, give everyone a chance to have lunch etc then we can have a good blether over tea coffee will even get some cakes!!!!! 

So looking forward to meeting everyone, hope you all have a good weekend and I will be back online Sunday see what everone thinks about day time etc.

Anytime really suites me so if that is too late if you want it early morning 10/11 thats fine too. 

Take care lol xx


----------



## LaylaB

Mum and dad coming up tonight so I can have a wee snooze!  yippee, that will leave me feeling fresh for the night shift!  She's not even up a lot but it does catch up with you!

Jill I fully don't ever expect my body to be the same again, will just be glad when I don't need pads everywhere to catch the leaks!  Also will be great when I feel full strength again as I'm still a bit weak, still taking iron which is causing constipation and so having to take laxative too!!!  Once I'm off all that I will be a happy bunny!

Kezzy all me and hubby did through treatment was argue!  I didn't even realise how things were between us until I did the positive test then it was like we both relaxed cause we had got what we wanted.  Your emotions will be all over the place so don't worry about it.  Just make sure your partner knows he has to just put up with you once you start on the drugs!  It is you whois going through it physically so they have to be there for you and sometimes take some abuse!

Well mum and dad here to give me my snooze time so I'm off!  Speak soon xxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Help ladies I need advice, wee Anna hasn't had a poo for 48 hours and I'm getting worried, last two times she has pood its been normal, midwife checked and said she is not constipated as long as it is soft and it is, not sure how long is normal to leave it though.  On the net it seems sometimes anything up to a week can be classed as normal!!!  I honestly thought I'd be getting about 5 poos a day!  How many times do your babies poo?  I felt her tummy today and it was a wee bit hard, maybe that just means there is a big one coming!!

Any advice appreciated xx


----------



## JillJill

Layla all babies are different and change their habits. 2 days doesn't seem that bad as I was told a week can be normal. If she is in discomfort then its different. Next time you change her get her feet and bring them up to her tummy and repeat, you can also try gently massaging her tummy. Poo comes from your descending colon and when I'm constipated I rub that area in a downwards motion, it is on your left hand side. Another trick my mum taught me is to put a tiny tiny bit of OJ in water so its really diluted and let her lick it off a teaspoon, the women next door to my mum with girl younger than Zander is doing this.

Zander used to poo at least 8 times a day when BF but now on formula it is 1 or 2. 

Good Luck


----------



## LaylaB

ha ha ha she must have known I was talking about her, tonight she did 48 hours worth of poo in one go!!  She is defo not constipated so thats a relief, I think I'm just taking bad because in hospital I breast fed and with the meconium the nappies were always dirty, Once a day or every other day is great for me, the less poop to clean the better!!  She is not in any pain and is a very contented wee soul so worry over!!

Just waiting on her waking for her next feed then its off to bed for us both, not feeling so tired tonight for a change, I managed to sort through all her gifts tonight too, crazy, she's got a better wardrobe than me now!  I can't believe the amount of cards and gifts we got for her.

I weighed myself today amd have lost 1st 11lb!  I put on 2st 7lb by the end of my pregnancy so only 10lb to loose to get back to normal.  I am quite shocked at this as I thought it would really be a struggle to loose it.  Maybe it is because I lost so much blood during delivery  How did everyone else find the weight loss?  I'm really looking forward to getting back to exercise, will wait the 6 weeks though as I'm on iron tablets etc still and also now have a urine infection so am pretty run down.  

Well ladies better go and make up that bottle before Anna lets me know its time!!

Speak soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Glad the poop machine is going again. As for weight loss I lost 19lbs in first 2 wks but in last 4wks have only lost 7lbs. Diet starts Monday so this has been a chocolate and everything else bad for me weekend   Going up to my mums a few days a week also to use her Wii. I have always had weight issues and have been going to Slimming World for 4yrs. I lose weight then stop going but end up putting it back on.


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Hope you have all had a good weekend.  layla glad anna is pooping again Im not sure what the norm is cerys has loads of dirty nappies lovely korma colour I know my pals wee boy only goes about once or twice a week and she was told that was fine as long as he didnt show signs of pain. 
I havent weighed myself yet but am definately going down all the time as at first couldnt even get my jeans fastened then got one button done and now have them fully done.  did anyone get that dark line down their tummy when pregnant?  do you know if it goes away?  mine is still there quite dark.
i had 3 tough days with feeding from wedensday night where she was feeding constantly and manically which is hard going seems it is a growth spurt and the cluster feeding is normal but it was hard she has stopped now but we are back to 2hour feeds through the night so hopefully it will get better.  bought an expressor yesterday so will start that soon. 
Kezzy I didint get any side affects with the spray although was probably a bit more tired from week 2 being on it but that is all.  Like Layla me and hubby had quite a few arguments through the treatment as it is just such a tense time and although i thought I was ok looking back it is hard going emotionally so you will be all over the place.  i used to end up crying when I had too much wine before I started the treatment saying it would never happen which I know used to drive my hubbie mad.
anyway best go look forward to seeing you all wednesday xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls oh its good to get back home, had a really nice weekend in Glasgow, only downside is we didn't get to pick up our pram as the shop gave it to someone else by mistake!!!!!!!!  Was realy angry but they have said they are going to deliver it to us on Wednesday night so we will wait and see, I really don't want it coming any later as it also includes the car seats which I want as soon as possible. 

Right so who is up for Wed then and did we agree a time?? Morning or afternoon. 

Well I am away for a sleep, all the traveling has really taken it out of me, last time we were in Glasgow we wandered around quite a lot but I just couldn't do it this time was so tired, feeling pretty big now, more of an effort to get about. 

Like the sound of all your weight losses, I have now put on over 3 1/2 stone can't believe it, will probably loose quite a bit after the birth but all the extra padding round my arms, thighs and bum will take a bit longer I think to come off.  Hubbie wants to loose some weight too so I think once the babies are born we are planning on getting a bit stricter with our eating, I have eaten when I wanted and what I wanted throughout the pregnancy and I have loved every minute of it.  I have always been a dieter so it was nice just to forget about dieting for 9 months but I have definately paid the price..... 

Speak soon lol xx


----------



## JillJill

Kim I am up for anytime on Wed.


----------



## LaylaB

I can do anytime on Wednesday too xx


----------



## kim78

Ok girls lets say 2pm then give everyone a chance to get lunch will PM my address and mobile number and some directions and if you have any problems just send me a text or PM.  Look forward to meeting you all. XXXX


----------



## kezzy

Hi im up for wed too 2pm fine with me. Good to see you all xxxx


----------



## tarynp537

Hi,
We have just moved to Dundee (my DH is from here originally) and I have gotten a referral from my GP (have been trying for over a year now and I have had 2 miscarriages this year)  That was 3 weeks ago, so I decided to chase them up to at least have a date for an appointment - as my DH works off shore.  I was transferred all over the show and was then told to go back and get another letter.  So I called again and spoke to Ann McConnell and she said to just wait for the letter!  Apparantly they have my referral but the doctor has not looked at it yet.  I am not impressed so far and at the moment I am feeling rather depressed by it all.  My first child is a AI baby, and I also want to know if anyone can tell me if I will be going through loads of tests or if we can just get IVF (as they will be able to see what is wrong as the process goes on surely?)?
Thanks so much to anyone who can help me!!


----------



## kmcg

Hi
I am not sure what tests you have already done but when I went through it it took a few months from my DR referral to get an appt my hubby then had 2 sperm tests and I had various tests including lap and dye to tests the tubes and bloods. we then got an appt to discuss options as it was unexplained.  as my hubby had a child we could only get private treatment and so they recommended we skipped the iui and went straight to ivf.  i think from our first appt in the october it was the following may all the tests were done and we started ivf.  the team at ninewells were fantastic through the whole process but i know from other girls that there are lenghty waiting lists.  i hope you get an appt soon but i would imagine they would need to illiminate all other causes before considering ivf but i dont know for sure.  good luck and let us know how you get on kx


----------



## JillJill

hi tar and welcome to bonnie dundee

My gp did sperm tests on my DH before refering us to ACU, I think it took about 6months to get an appt. At this first appt they scanned me and found I had polycistic ovaries and my DH's sperm was low and poor motility so we were put on ICSI tx. IT took almost a year before our 1st tx and that was only cause we paid for it. 

Good luck


----------



## LaylaB

Hi Tarynp

Sorry you are having a bad experience so far with Ninewells, I remember the administration side of things being extremely frustrating and I had to constantly chase them for information.

With regards to tests, I remember when my GP referred me I did not want to wait to have the tests done so we paid to go private for them, I'm sure you and your partner will need to have tests before commencing with IVF, his sperm will have to be checked and i got numerous blood tests and also had my tubes tested.  It cost us quite a bit to do that privately but it was done very quickly then at the end of the tests they found nothing wrong so we were diagnosed with unexplained infertility.  That was the point where we joined the IVF waiting list, at that time the waiting time was 18 months but we got our go within 12 months.  Unfortunately it is a long and drawn out process and its sometimes hard to stay positive through it but hang in there, the care at Ninewells is very good and they have a very good success rate too.  Hope this helps a bit.

Well health visitor was here today and weighed my little monkey and she is now 9lb!!!  What a whopper, she was 7lb 12oz when she was born and is 2 weeks and 3 days old today, think she is going to be a little fatty, she does love her grub, health visitor says she is doing great though which is great.  Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow, feel like I know you all already so it will be nice to see your faces!!

See you soon xxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls, well little naughty twin 1 is still breech   they are both really good sizes though and are healthy so can't really complain, have another app in 2 weeks and if twin 1 is still breech then a c section it is, would be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed but as long as at the end of the day I am handed my babies thats all that matters, I guess it is not so much the operation it is the recovery and looking after them after that worries me.  Oh well will just have to wait and see what happens, as I already know miracles do happen so it could still turn....  

I am really looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow, was laughing with my mum saying I better get my breast pads in early with all the babies I might start leaking hee hee.

Welcome Tarynp you have come to the right place, the girls you meet here will become your life line, it is not an easy process and it is so nice to have somewhere to vent your frustrations and ask questions.  From us first going to our GP it was a year before we had our first appointment, then we had to go lots of blood tests and my tubes checked and hubbies sperm checked, it is a long process and the weighting drives you mad, I was NHS right up until my IVF treatment.  Would have had to waited another 2 years for NHS funded and we couldn't wait that long.  We paid £3,180 for IVF and from decided we wanted to go private we only had to wait 3 months before we could get started.  Sorry you are having a bad time with Nineswells but the poor admin is no reflection on the nurses within ACU, they were were fantastic and I couldn't fault them, the reviews with the doctors weren't as helpful but at the end of the day it was the nurses that you were dealing with on a more regular basis.  I hope that you get the answers you want but if you have any questions please feel free to ask.


There is a couple of us that have partners that work offshore aswell so we know how hard it is when partners are away we are all here for you. 

See you girls tomorrow lol xx


----------



## tarynp537

thanks so much for all taking the time to respond to my questions.  we would be private anyways, as I already have children.  i am thinking that if it takes so long I would be better off going in South Africa when I am there in Decemeber as I would probably wait that long for an appointment here.  I am not really keen on having all the tests as its going to be expensive and take loads of time!  I would rather just get straight down to business!!  Sleep well and once again, thanks so much.


----------



## LaylaB

Kim thanks so much for having us at your house today, it was really lovely to put faces to the names of you people who helped pull me through treatment, Kezzy and KMCG lovely to meet you too.

Will definately be popping out to see you again Kim once those babies arrive!

Cherriepie and Jill sorry you couldn't make it, would be nice to meet up with you both at some point too.

My mum and dad are here to give me a rest so away to have a bath and a wee lie down!!

Take care and speak soon xxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Lalya yeah it was really nice meeting you and KMCG and Kezzy next time hopefully Jilljill and Cherripie can make it once the twins arrive and we will definately have a full house of babies then!!  

Hope you enjoyed your bath and relaxation while your mum and dad were there, sounds like a perfect arrangement, might have to set something like that up myself when hubbie is away!!!  But you are right as long as you ask for the help it is different then having them just turning up and interfering...

What a horrible day looks like it will be lashing all day, well maybe a good day to get my bag packed for the hospital and tidy up the nursery..

Take care lol xxxx


----------



## Stars*

Hi Girls, 

So sorry i have nt been on, my laptop is playing up, also finding the jabs really hard, never been so low before, just feel like crying all the time, i was fine with the spray not like this at all 

Kezzy, how i the first day going? How are you finding it? I just started af yesterday, got my baseline scan on the 15th.

Glad the meet up went well, hope i can make the next one, i was working 

Hi tarynp, welcome!! Sory you are not having much luck, i was referred in Jan i think and was seen in the May and i started my first icsi in the Oct of that year and that was nhs funded.

Hello to everyoen hope you are all ok

Lisa xxxx


----------



## tarynp537

well the appointments lady called me to tell me that they have the letter now, and that the doc needs to see it to decide what to do with us.  I can't help feeling so helpless as it just seems they don't care.  Also every person at the ACU has a different story.  Anne McDonnel - said I would have an appointment booked within 2 weeks and that it would be for 6 to 8 weeks time.  Alaine Fisher said that I must just wait and see what happens, and they will send me a letter.  I asked how long as my husband is only here for another 3 weeks this time and then only another 4 before next year, so I want to at least get a date?? Its so fustrating.  Anyways, nothing to do I suppose - except accept it.  The rates for the IVF at Ninewells are very promising though - so just hoping something can be done before the year is out!!  I am going to contact the Fertility Clinic in Cape Town South Africa as well, just to make sure that my cycle is on the right time for them to help me out when I am there - no waiting if you are self funded in South Africa.


----------



## kezzy

Hi all 

Welcome Tarynp, Its so frustrating waiting on appointments and when you get told one thing then another thing. I hope you get things sorted out more very soon. this thread is a god send i don't know what id be feeling right now if i didn't find it everyone is so kind and helpful and you can get everything off your chest here. 

Kim, km, Layla it was so lovely to see u i have a few faces for names now, Kim thanks for inviting us to yours. 

Hi Lisa so sorry to hear it isn't going to well with the injections. Why did they change you to injections from the spray? Its not to bad to the taste takes a few minutes for it to come down my throat but I'm trying to just ignore it. I'm clock watching to I'm scared i miss one as Ive set a time limit 4-5 hours I'm normally doing it 10 - 2pm - 6pm - 10pm is this what everyone else did? It feels as if i am getting loads one time then hardly any the other and I'm pressing it right down!! I would be good to meet up again and see you all. 

well away to put the stew on having steak pie tonight mmmm my favourite.

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend take care xxxxx


----------



## kim78

Oh Kezzy I remember it well, thought exactly the same, some times I would take two sprays thinking that the first hadn't worked cause I didn't feel it as much as the other ones but it does work.  I set my phone at 9, 1, 5 and 9 to make sure that I didn't forget.  Soon it will just come second nature to take it and you will be reaching for it before your timer goes off.  When is your baseline scan?  The taste will go away soon as well and you will be ready for your egg transfer....... 

We will definately meet up again soon, hope you have had a good weekend lol xxx


----------



## kezzy

Oh thats what else i was gonna ask....should i have an appointment for my baseline scan yet? xxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Firstly apologies for my absence on Wednesday. I was so looking forward to meeting you guys. We were almost at stage of putting coats on when Sandy's niece from Sheffield arrived at door. She wanted to surprise us and all the family were sworn to secret that her, her DH and the kids were coming. Since then we have had dose of sick and diarrohea so perhaps and I think Zander has a little cold. 

Tarnyp so sorry you are getting messed about. Unfortunately the whole process is a waiting and I don't think any of my experiences have been timed, it may sound horrible but I think Ijust got used to the not knowing precise plans of dates.

Kezzy I only used the spray the first time as I have problems with my sinuses but I only did it twice a day so obviously things have changed in 6yrs. With my injections I used to sit nervous for about 30mins and freaked one time when I was half hour late. 

KM and Layla how are the girls coming on? How you feeling about their weight? Zander is taking 5x 6oz bottles a day alternating between hungry baby and normal formula so I am only worried he is turning into a porker  

Kim is the next scan this week? How is the nursery coming on?

Diet didn't go to well last week, never lost anything but to be fair I had my first period and ate lots of choc to help cramps. Period was awful, very heavy and lasted 7  days. With me having PCOS I very rarely get periods and normally they only last 4-5days and not that heavy. So diet starts today for proper, I only have 6wks til Zander's christening.


----------



## Stars*

Hi Girls, 

Kezzy, i was changed to injecitons cos last cycle with the spray i ended up with a couple of cysts, i only just got my baseline scan through its 15th Sep, feels like ages away, af arrived last week so hopefully they are working, im getting night sweats now i hate them  

Hi everyone!!! What a rubbish day, hoping to get my hair cut today then do a bit of shopping going to get a new phone i think too 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## kezzy

Hiya ladies

Lisa is it getting any better with the injections? I'm getting an awful lot of headaches just now I'm wondering if its the spray feels like some one has a hammer banging it inside my head. I should get my appointment in soon then. I'm full of the cold at the moment it just came all of Suddan last night never get the cold very rarely i get it. I'm getting used to the spray already like a day to day thing lol just keep clock watching still  

JillJill would be lovely to meet up again and see you and little Zander too hope your all well.

Kim you haven't got long now you excited, nervous? Hope your well.

Hope Everyone is well and babies.

Just back from the dental hospital what a nightmare of a place i got refereed there from my own dentist as my wisdom tooth needs to come out nd refused to be awake for it I'm petrified of dentist as it is that would make me worse. I sat there from 10.20 till 12.00 to get told they cant find anything wrong with my tooth so they will need to get a xray of this (already had this from my own dentist shes sent them a copy and told them whats wrong with it but they must not believe her) they still don't think theres anything wrong so left them with the xray and walked out i couldn't handle sitting there any longer my head was splitting and tooth was aching after them banging on it for a hour i wont be going back there will go back to my own dentist and see what she says about it. Well glad i got that out of my system lol. 

Horrible day so gonna go take a few pain killers and lie on couch with my duvet and have a sleep feel rubbish. Take care all xxxxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Kezzy sounds like you have had a rubbish day hope you feel better soon, I had to go to the dental hospital and get my wisdom teeth out but I decided to just get an anaesthetic so was awake I remember I didn't feel anything but it took quite a while and after the second one had come out I just burst into tears, not that it was sore just that I was so relieved it was over, it really wasn't that bad....  

We are getting so excited and nervous now, although we are still fighting with the pram shop still not had anything delivered yet so getting a bit panicy about getting our car seats delivered.....  Apart from that we are all organised.  Hubbie was supposed to go away on Monday for two weeks he has been delayed until Thursday now which means he will return when I am 37 weeks just praying nothing happens when he is away.....

Hey Lalya how did you get on at the wedding reception did you have a good time, I bet everyone was cooing over Anna. 

Hey KMCG what you been up to did you have a good weekend. 

Cherripie haven't heard from you hope you and Brodie are keeping well. 

Yeah it was a shame we missed you Jilljill but it would have been nice for you seeing the family, will definately meet up again soon. 

Well Lisa not long now till your baseline scan how you getting on? 

Away to get tea speak to you all later xxx


----------



## kmcg

hi all
kezzy hope you feel better soon I hate the dentist and have to force myself to go so got full sympathy for you. i think i remember getting headaches as well with the spray which I expect is all the hormones flying around and probbaly the tension.  look after youself though. I also used to worry if i was getting enough of it and would also worry when it ran down my nose but you will be getting enough of it and was relieved when I got the scan to show it had worked.  did you get your date for the scan yet?  
Thats so bad about your pram kim I hope they get sorted soon.  When i ordered mine online it was to be 2-3 days and ended up 6 weeks late as well.
was so nice meeting up on wednesday and hope we can do it regularly.  Kim next time you will be showing off your 2 wee bubbas.  maybe we could arrange a night out around xmas as well which would be good.  Kezzy you will just have to be sober as you will have a wee bun in the oven by then I hope!
Me and cerys are doing great she is just fab im still so in awe of her every minute she is still feeding well and get about 3 hours in the ight a couple of times had 4 hours but generally up 2-3 times a night.  Have started expressing and getting 4 ounces every day so building up a supply in the freezer going to give her a bottle this weekend and hope she will take it.  we have just been so busy every day mornings are always just lost but afternoons we visit peeople or people visit, need a day or 2 to myself.  Took her to laings on friday to meet folkk from work and she got a knockback, she wasnt allowed in I didnt even get over the door.  I checked the internet before I left as well and it said children welcome but they said it changed on 1 Sept so we had to come home again.  shame, Will need to write that in her book that she was refused entry at 3 weeks.
Going to glasgow on Thursday for a couple of days to spend some time with the folks god knows how I will load the car I will need a trailer.
anyway best go tootsie is waking up 
take care all 
loves xx


----------



## kezzy

Quick question if anyone can help....Do you always have to use the same side of the nose with this spray or can u change now and again?? xxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Kezzy no I used a different side each time and it worked fine, don't think it matters it will all go down the same way.  Have you got your baseline scan yet?  I am sure I got it when I picked up my drugs, if you haven't got one you should phone them and check.  xxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Went to Carnoustie library to see if there was any classes/activities for me and Zander. Do any of you fancy this one?

http://www.bodmanmusic.co.uk/html/village.html

Zander gets his first jag tomorrow and Monday. Normally they are done on same day 1 in each leg but cause of Zander's condition they don't want to risk it. I also get my postnatal check and smear test. Sandy coming to so might ask dr to give him prostate exam so he doesn't feel left out  .

Hi to everyone else hope everything going ok


----------



## JillJill

Just found this for dundee area

http://www.taysidetots.co.uk/news.htm

will look at angus now


----------



## LaylaB

Hi folks hope you are all well.

Kim you got that pram shop sorted out yet?  I recall mine was also much later than they said it would be but I hope you get yours sorted out asap.  Also you need to hang in there now till hubby comes home!!

I've got 7 sleeps till hubby is home, thats 3 weeks today he has been away, one more to go, its felt like ages and am so looking forward to seeing him.  He can't wait to see Anna too, he will notice the difference in her, she's a little chunk!  Jill she is taking 5 x 5oz bottles every day and she is not even 4 weeks old yet!  I might have to think about hungry baby formula as well as she is a hungry horrace!  Her little cheeks and thighs are so chubby now but its cute!  She slept straight for 6 hours 3 nights in a row but we are back to 4-5 hours now, won't be long till she's sleeping through!  She's so fat and happy at bedtime she loves to snooze!

I like the sound of that class Jill, are you going to go to it?  I might be interested, I haven't looked for anything here in Arbroath.

Kim the wedding was great, Fiona looked lovely, I got a few pics so will show you next time.

Kezzy hope the headaches are not too bad and Lisa hope you are coping a bit better with the jabs, hang in there xx

KMCG you sound as besotted with Cerys as I am with Anna, it's just fab!  Thats funny that she got refused from the pub!  You will have to tell her that when she gets older.

Better scoot for now as it is tea time and someone is trying to tell me so rather loudly!

Take care ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Layla I searched for activities in Angus and couldn't find anything. Carnoustie library does baby story time once a month so might go to that. I'm seriously thinking about kindermusik as it is an activity Zander will be able to do even when older. We have took Zander off hungry baby as hv says that is what causing his constipation.  

When are you girls thinking about swimming. 

Just joined ********. Jillian Smith, my profile pic is Zander


----------



## kim78

Hey Lalya glad the wedding went well, would love to see some pics sometime.  Still not got the pram but the manager of the shop drove up on Wednesday night and atleast delivered our car seats so we know we can atleast bring the wee ones home.... I decided after you were here to get a couple of bases and managed to get two off ebay costing £50 each, one was in Arbroath so nipped through on Monday night and picked it up and the other is in Edinburgh which our friend is going to pick up for us.  They were £105ish each so were really pleased to get 2 for £100.  It will save a lot of hassle especially with two getting them in and out of the car..  You must be getting so excited about your hubby coming home 4 weeks to spend as a family he will definately notice a big difference in her.    I am absolutely terrified just want the next 11 days to fly by.  Plus this rig he is on is rubbish for communication, only one phone internet not working but atleast I have a direct number for the rig if I need to get a hold of him, BUT..  only 3 scheduled flights off the rig a week arrrghhhhhhhh.....  

Hey KMCG hope you have a great time in Glasgow, sounds like you need a break for a few days, can't believe they didn't let her in the pub, thought all pubs that serve found allow children in till a certain time at night??  Thats great that you are still getting on well with breastfeeding and being able to express will allow someone else to feed her and give you a break. Out of my group of 5 from the antental 3 have delivered and 1 is in labour as I type so I will be the last to go...  Two are managing to breastfeed fine but one is really struggling and finding it really painful and has gone onto bottle feeding, it is so individual.  I am definately going to give it a go and if I can't then I can't not going to worry about it. 

I so can't wait to feel what you all feel about your babies, getting so excited now, can't wait to have you all round when the twins are here see how much Anna and Cerys have grown and meet Zander and Brodie. 

Hey Kezzy, Lisa how you getting on with your treatment?  Hope it is all going well. 

Hey JillJill hope Zander gets on ok with his injections poor wee things, just hope he doesn't notice!!!  Would love to go to some activities with the wee ones so you will have to let us know how you get on with it.  So do you have to wait until they have had their injections before you take them swimming??  

Cherriepie hope you and Brodie are getting on ok.

Nice day again looks like it will be a good weekend, lol xxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all 

Great day today been stuck in house waiting on my new bed coming   

Another quick question I'm full of questions me i don't like bothering the ward for silly little questions so i will just bother everyone on here hehe

Do you have to have a bleed while on the spray or are you not meant to have a bleed? Thank in advance to anyone who can help.  

Hope everyone is well xxxxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Kezzy I had a normal period whilst on the spray, they didn't tell me that would happen though I was told from someone else but it is normal to have a bleed.

I will have to check out ********, I am on Bebo but totally bored of that, was addicted when I started but I'm never on it now.

Kim glad you got your car seats and I think you will definately agree it is money well spent on the bases especially since you have two babies, getting them in and out of the car with the bases will only take a second as opposed to faffing about with two car seats and seatbelts etc etc.  I'm lazy and have looked for any ways to make my life easier and that is certainly one of them.

Well just a quick post, Anna is stirring as its almost tea time.  Speak again soon ladies xxx


----------



## JillJill

kezzy a bleed can be good sign as at this stage you are trying to make uterues lining thin. 

Layla on bebo I am jilljill smith but on ******** I am Jillian Smith. Bebo is pic of Z in I love mummy suit and on ******** it is Z with cream and brown roo bib on. Feel free to add me on either.

Kim I know you want everything in place but seriously the pram is not essential. You have the car seats. Z wasn't in his pram til about a week old as was so busy feeding etc and people visiting.  

Z got his jab today and so far no reaction, every precaution was taken to minimise puncture wound. He got weighed and is now 10lb 14oz and dr very happy with his development.


----------



## kim78

Hey Lalya yeah I think you are right the bases are going to be really useful. I am not into ******** or bebo, logged on to ******** just so I could view my brothers family in Canada but appart from that don't use it.    

Yeah Jilljill thats why we are not freaking out about not getting the pram, the main thing was the car seats we can cope without the pram, don't think we will be out for a while anyway.....  Especially if I have C Section I won't be out walking for a few weeks.

Kezzy you know I can't remember if I had a bleed or not, I think I had to take special tablets for 5 days to bring on a bleed as my linning wasn't thinned enough but even then I didn't really have a bleed as such but the tablets worked and I was eventually down regulated enought to start the injections..  But like Jilljill says it is a good think you are having a bleed. 

Well away to go to bed I think, read my magazine, xx


----------



## JillJill

kim I had to take pills also 'provera' sometimes to bring on period before start or sometimes during cause my lining wasn't thin enough.

Forgot to say me and Sandy getting night off tomorrow. My mum is babysitting during the day to let us go to footie and she is coming down here so she can make us tea and keep the dog company(truth is she loves Carnoustie cause it 5min walk from my house to beach). Sandy jokingly said she should bring her pj's so she is. She is so excited


----------



## kezzy

hiya again 
I haven't had a bleed i was due but haven't had a bleed yet and saw on another site that you have to have a bleed for the lining and if you don't you have to get some sorts of drugs for it. So i don't know if i have to phone the ward or just wait for the appointment (which i still don't have yet) for my baseline scan I'm just so scared something goes wrong and has to be put on hold really don't want that happening and knowing my luck something will come along and spoil it   xxxxxx

Oh I'm on bebo too so Ive added you on bebo Jill hope you don't mind.xxxx


----------



## kim78

That was them Jilljill Provera, Kezzy don't worry if you haven't had a bleed and your linning isn't thin enough they will just give you Provera or something else and they worked for me.  I would phone about your baseline scan though I am sure I had it when I got my drugs, if you go and the linning is too thick they won't cancel your treatment it just delays it, think I was delayed a week so don't worry, the only thing that would cancel treatment is you not responding enough and producing enough eggs, but like me you have done IUI so you know that you respond to the drugs and they will know how much to give you to help produce as many eggs as possible.  Looking back over my notes I started treatment on the 11th Dec and my baseline scan was about 2 weeks later on the 29th Dec when I was given the tablets then the next scan was on the 7th Jan and I was ready by then.  

Jilljill is this your first outing without Zander?  How are you feeling about it?  Hope you have a great day out you will be looking forward to it in, and I bet your mum is chuffed to bits being left with her grandson and it is a beautiful day she will feel so proud taking him for a walk. 

Well away to get the kitchen cleaned up and do some ironing, nothing planned for today. xxx


----------



## kmcg

hi all
Kezzy I would also say dont start worrying about the bleeding they certainly didint say to phone if you didnt get one, I just remember them saying that you might get some bleeding.  i do think you should phone for your scan date as Anne will be able to give you it over the phone.  You can also swap nostrils for the spray.  Just keep asking anything you think it wont be stupid if you are thinking about it.  how are you feeling now anyway? If the lining is still a bit thick you might just stay on it for a few more days. 
Jill how is zander after his jab now?  hope he has been fine. what happens at the 6week check that you get and did you have to make your own appointment with your own doctor?
Jill I think I will go along to that bodmin music thing on thursday are you?  Also thinking about going to go to baby rhyme time which is on next tuesday afternoon at broughty ferry library as I would normally go to the carnoustie one but missed it last thursday being in glasgow.  Had a nice few days in glasgow mum and dad fussing over us both was nice and got to show cerys off to lots of folk and family that hadnt seen her.  
Wed night she was manic feeding from 5pm -10pm again so gave her a bottle to help with the growth spurt and she took 3 ounces no bother.  gave her a wee bottle again on thursday night and might tonight as I have had a glass of wine.  Glad she is taking it as I need to get my hair done next week so at least hubby can give her a feed and i dont need to worry.  She has gone from 8pound 6 to 9 pound 1 in a week so she is getting a wee chubber.  HV was happy with her though.  
aJust had a lovely lunch at the glass pavillion today it iswas lovely food and great being able to sit out.  
Layla you must be getting v excited about hubby comning home that will be nice bet you mum will be glad of a break as well!! Good for anna feasting on that amount of milk and lucky you getting that amount of sleep hope it continues. 
anyway best go now as its well passed my bedtime hope you are all good.  
Kxx


----------



## kim78

Hey KMCG glad you enjoyed your few days in Glasgow, must be nice showing off little Cerys you must be so proud of her.  So how did you enjoy your glass of wine then, did you really feel it!!  I know what I was like on wine before only took a couple of glasses, can't imagine I will need more than 1 now!!!!  Just waiting for my mum to turn up, she is going to stay tonight and tomorrow night keep me company, then hoping hubbie will be home Thursday and we can both relax a bit!!

Another beautiful day, hope everyone has had a good weekend xxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well, I've had a crappy couple of days, been really sore where I was stitched, turns out the stitches haven't dissolved so I had to go in today to have them cut out OUCH!!!!  I thought I was done with having people rooting around down there!  Does feel much better now though so was worth going in. Was hoping to feel back to normal by now but oh well hopefully on the road to recovery now.

Anna still good as gold, she's a wee star, she got weighed today and is now 9lb 14oz, health visitor very happy with her.  She had her hearing test yesterday which she passed, she failed her left ear in hospital so was a relief to know she is fine.

Two more sleeps till Ian gets home, just can't wait.  We are going out on Friday night for a meal and a couple of drinks for our anniversary, been married 6 years on 3 September so really looking forward to that.  Mum and dad looking after Anna for a few hours, will be well nice to get a night out together!

Feeling knackered tonight, looking forward to bedtime, be good to have hubby home to get a bit of a rest!!

Hope Kezzy and Lisa are getting on ok with the treatment and hope the rest of you are well, Take care ladies xx


----------



## JillJill

Morning girlies

Kim the countdown is on for you. I can't wait to find out what you have and their names.

KM glad you had a nice time in Glasgow. Z is doing great after his jabs. He is grumpy for a few hours after and the area was a bit raised but no more so than any other child. It's good that she is taking top up bottle as some bf babies don't take to the bottle. Who's you hv? I have Claire, she is nice but that is us finished with home visits and only need to go into baby clinic if we need him weighed or have a problem.

Layla sorry about the stitches but at least it over with now. Enjoy your belated anniversary.

Greatest invention ever for us is the dummy, he settles great with it but just wish he could learn how to put it back in his mouth. Healthy living programme going well on exercise front but I have such a sweet tooth at the minute.  HAd our antenatal reunion on Monday, it was great catching up and strange seeing people without their bumps. A few of them are going to rhyme time in library so I will pop along there and also mentioned kindermusik to them and they seemed to like it.


----------



## LaylaB

Hi Jill

I have tried the dummy but she hates it!  Spits it out straight away, have kept on trying but she won't take it.

Quick question for all of you, how are you judging the temperature in babies room?  I have one of those egg thermometers that glows the different colours, only thing is when it says it is a good temperature it feels pretty cold in my room, when it feels right it says it is too hot.  Am always scared I'm doing the wrong thing, don't want to make her too hot as that can be dangerous but the poor wee sausage has had cold hands the last few days.  Anyway if you guys have any tips xx


----------



## JillJill

Layla I never bought a seperate thermometer as I have reading on the monitor, which I haven't set up. At the mo our heating switches on at 4am, which is just before Z gets up and goes back off about 10am. We put it on half hour before he has bath and switch it off again after. In his cot he is wrapped in blanket(if we don't wrap him he wakes himself up with his arms) and another blanket over him. Now the winter coming in I might need to change this.


----------



## Stars*

Hi Girls, 

So sorry not been on, have been working, looking forward to my days off now

Anyway, quick post today had my baseline scan yesterday and apart from a cyst it was looking good, so start stims on Friday with the next scan the following Friday

Kezzy, how are you getting on?

Lisa xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Layla you must be so excited to get hubbie tonight, hope the next 4 weeks goes slowly for you.  How did you get on getting your stiches out poor you sounds sore.  The monitor we got has a built in thermometer guage in it, not sure how we are going to work with the heating will just have to be guided by the thermometer and how cold it gets.  

Hey Lisa sounds like everything is going well, it will be the next Friday and moving onto the next stage before you know it, wishing you all the best.

Kezzy how you getting on with your treatment, everything going ok? 

Hows Zander doing Jilljill. 

Hey KMCG how you getting on?

Well had my scan on Tuesday and twin 1 is still breech so C section is booked for the 2nd October which will make me 38 +1 two weeks tomorrow, beginning to struggle now, the extra weight is playing havoc with my knee joints and I feel huge and struggle to get about, hubbie home on Monday though so he is looking forward to taking care of me and to be honest so I am, even getting up making lunch, dinner takes it out of me.....  

So excited 15 days we will hav e our babies if not earlier!!!!  Oh my pram is getting delivered this afternoon can't believe it is finally coming....

Hope everyone is well, lol xxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all trying to keep up with the postings lol 

Hi Lisa sounds like its going well for you fingers crossed it continues for you   Not long till you will be starting your 2ww. Hope your good Hun.

The spray is so easy now i don't care about the after taste i will feel lost when i stop it so used to doing still clock watching have a few days that i forget if i have took it so my partner has made me a chart i have to tick everytime i take it lol (tut men haha) I eventually got a bleed for a few days got my appointment through its on the 29th of this month cant wait to see if its doing what its meant to   cant believe how quick it is coming in i hope it continues for the 2ww. 

OOHH Kim not long now and u will have your babies exciting around this time knowing they will be here very soon. So sorry your starting to get uncomfy but it will be all worth it at the end. 

Layla, Km, JillJill, Cherriepie hope you and babies are well?! 

Well i got into a I.T course start on Monday looking forward to it bit nervous don't know what is to come. Started the gym with my friend as shes really wanting to lose her baby weight and wanted someone to join with her to i joined up not into excising but i will do it for it I'm to lazy for it lol but i might be good for me too to get a bit active (we'll see).

Take care xxxxxx


----------



## kmcg

hi all
kezzy and lisa glad you are both doing fine with the 1st part and wont be long until the next stage and we are all rooting for you both.  kezzy that is funny about your hubbie with the chart quite thoughtful though.
kim finally your pram will be delivered at least it i one less thing for you to worry about.  wont be long at all till the bambinos are here how exciting.  i guess this heat wont help you feeling comfortable.

layla ive not got a thermometer, cerys is in her basket and gets wrapped in a blanket and has a very light one on top she feels fine i think it is worse for them to be too hot so as long as she doesnt feel cold to touch i think she is okay.we havent had our heating on yet.  cerys is doing fab now 9 pound 10 so put 9 ounces on last week so she is a wee chubby as well as anna.  she has now been smiling at me this week rather than just a sleepy or wind smile it is at my face which is just the sweetest thing ever.  layla your stitches removal sounds horrid what a shame good timing though for hubbie coming back!!!! 

i had a crap day today and had planned a nice one, my mum and dad were due to come through for 2 days but my dad has a bug so they arent coming now boo had also planned to go to that class jill the bodman music thing at carnoustie and went at 1.30 and there was nobody there must have been stopped.  just went for a walk instead so pretty hacked off now.  

jill how are you getting on organising zanders chrstening? are you having it at the house after, im goint to organise cery's for november but think i will make  it just immediate family as if not it will end up a massive amount of people.
anyway i am away now to writei my thank you cards. have a gd day all kxx


----------



## kim78

Oh girls I don't believe the guy came and delivered the pram and I got him just to put it in the garage and told him it would be Monday/Tuesday before it could be checked and he was fine with that.  I went out after he left to bring in the footmuffs, changing bag etc to have a look and noticed that the boxes for the Carrycots had the right colour on them but the main pram had a different colour, so opened everything up and they have sent the wrong colour pram I am absolutely furious, they are totally incompetent, been trying to phone and left a message but surprise surprise nobody has phoned back. 

Well I am one up as I haven't paid for it yet and won't be paying for it until they send me the right one, how can they be so stupid you would think they would check it first.........

Totally shattered tonight, hubbie phoned from offshore and he was trying to calm me down bless him, can't wait for him to get home Monday to deal with it, think if I have to phone them again I might just lose it....

What a shame KMCG it is horrible when you have plans that all fall through, hopefully tomorrow will be better for you.  Glad Cerys is growing well. xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Lisa glad scan went well. Every stage feellike such a milestone to get over.

kezzy glad the spray getting better. Good luck for course on Monday and scan on 29th. Which gym have you joined, I was a member of David Lloyd only cause it's next to my work and thought that would encourage me to go) but gave up membership when fell pg. My mum goes to Curves and loves it, she loses more inches rather than weight but I wouldn't care as long as they came off my thunder thighs. 

KM I know that the carnoustie class is new so maybe she is waiting to get numbers first. If you download the registration form off the website and send it off she will know what numbers she has, I keep meaning to get round to it but then something else comes up. Sorry about your parents but better that than Cerys catching it. Zander gives his biggest smiles during nightfeed or when I go to his cot first thing in morning.

Kim can't believe the way you have been treated by this company, I hope a big discount will be given before payment made. Surely they must realise how anxious women get about everything needing prepared for baby especially as you having twins and could have gone at any minute. How big/heavy is the pram? When does hubby go back offshore?

Christening nearly organised, all invites sent out and a few responses. We have had to hire a hall as Sandy's immediate family(bro, sil, nieces, nephews and their kids) alone is almost 50 and my family including aunts and uncles is another 30. Not much room for many friends after all them. Still need to buy christening robe but can't find any in this area and the ones I have seen are girlie so we are off to Glasgow in couple of weeks to see if they have better selection. Doing the food ourselves but a few people chipping in to help so should be ok.

Zander doing great. He is only about 11.7lbs but he is so long, at 9wks he is already in 3-6m clothes for the length. Still going down about 10 or 11pm and not getting up til about 6am so perfect.


----------



## kim78

Hey Jilljill sounds like Zander is going great, sounds perfect for sleeping.  Hubbie is home on Monday then we are hoping that he will be home for 4 weeks, the first week home he is classed as non contactable and then he has put in 3 weeks holiday from the 28th to the 18th October, so if all goes to plan and the babies are born on the 2nd October he will have two full weeks with them, hopefully a bit longer if his shift pattern doesn't fall into when his holiday ends we will just have to wait and see. 

Well atleast I can use the chassi of the pram with the carrycots and carseats it is only the proper seats that are the wrong colour so the shop is going to order in the right ones, we still have the upper hand and won't be paying a penny until we are 100% satisfied and yeah we better be getting some compensation or money off for all the hassle they have put us through. 

Well today I am just having another lazy day, maybe do some ironing later and watch a film.  My parents are coming through tonight and staying over, only 2 more sleeps till hubbie is home and I can relax again. 

Well Layla what did hubbie think of his little girl must have been really emotional him seeing her again. 

KMCG, Kezzy and Lisa hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Kim that's good about the pram. Z only started going in his seat bit of pram this week but he could still go in car seat bit if we wanted.  Hopefully you will go early and DH can get longer with babies. Don't do that nasty ironing thing, it is totally overrated   . Chill and watch films all day. I noticed thurs that sky have xmas films on. Can't wait til xmas, Z will be too young but the thought of finally having our baby at xmas table will be the best thing ever. 

KM and Layla have you started your periods again. I stopped bleeding when Z about 4 wks and had period a week or so later and think another on the way.

Enjoy your days. I'm off to Tesco then have some cleaning.


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

Kim you must be tearing your hair out with that bloomin pram shop!  Hopefully they will get it right eventually for you!  Like you said at least you haven't paid, I got mine online and the took the money instantly and then I was left waiting forever for my pram.  It did come in time though but I wasn't very impressed!!  Very very exciting though that you have a date for babies arrival!!  Possibly they will come before that but at least you know if not they will definately be here very soon!!

Lisa have you started your injections now?  It's so exciting to have you and Kezzy on the site, can't wait for more litte IVF bundles to join the group!!  Such a roller coaster you are on but we will be sending you all the positive thoughts in the world and hoping you both get your positive.  Kezzy hope your course is going well.

Jill I am still bleeding, Anna was 5 weeks old on Saturday but the midwife said I might carry on bleeding till I get my period which could be any time.  Not looking forward to that at all, I haven't missed my period one little bit!!  Good thing with breast feeding is that they don't tend to come back till you finish.  My pal never had a period for almost a year after her son was born because she breast fed.

Well hubby got home Thursday, it was great, he was just mesmerised by Anna!  He's actually away out with her just now, which is weird as I have an empty house, he has the dog and the baby with him!!  I Keep looking for all of them!  It is nice to get a wee break though as I haven't had much of that in the last month.

Think Anna is getting a bit of a cold, she is very snotty!!  You hear it in her nose a lot when she is lying down and she is now coughing a dry cough, it doesn't sond like anything serious and Ian said I shouldn't take her to doc as I'm being silly but if it persists I might take her in.  Don't think there is much can be done at this stage for them anyway, I bought a humidifier for her room which is meant to help and got baby nose clear drops which is like a baby version of eucalyptus oil.  I've also ordered a nasal aspirator, a wee electric device that is meant to suck the bogeys out of her nose!!!!  That will be fun, just waiting on it coming as ordered it online.

It was funny last night as Ian was feeding her, I kept telling him to burp her but he didn't have the patience to wait for her to burp (sometimes she can take a while) fed her her whole bottle and just at the end she spewed the whole lot up all over him!!!  Now he understands the importance of burping her BEFORE she finishes her feed!  Reason I know is because she did it to me before as well!!  I think he has learned his lesson now!!!

Well better go and get dressed, I'm having a pyjama day so far today!!  Better go put some clothes on.

Speak soon ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stars*

Hi Girls, 

Layla, i started my stimms on Friday, getting niggly pains, roll on Friday for my scan, hope its ok . I had a lazy morning today, just ben shopping, making a jamie oliver stew for tea today ned to start cooking it now i think .   hope Anna gets over her cold quickly.


Kezzy, how are you? Do you hve your baseline scan this week? Good luck               

helo to everyone!! Hope you are all ok.

I was out yesterday for the day went to St Andrews then went to Dobbies, they are putting out there xmas stuff!!!!  Got a new candles too, one of them crackles when its lit, its lovely, then i got wild cherry yankee canldes, they smell fab!!! 

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## kim78

Oh Layla we are so fed up with the whole carry on, been told it will take another 3 weeks before we get the right pram, but atleast we can still use the carrycots/Carseats but doubt we will be out for a while any after the c section.  So pleased your hubbie is home, the next 4 weeks will be so nice for you, my hubbie got home last night and I can finally relax as I know he will definately be home for the birth now and should hopefully get 2 weeks with the babies before going away again.  Can't believe Anna is 5 weeks already, looking forward to seeing you both again see how much she has grown.  Will definately have to arrange something else once the twins are born.  Hope Anna is feeling better soon. 

Lisa don't worry about the niggly pains it just means they are working, not be long till your scan and moving on to the next stage, I can't believe Dobbies were putting out their christmas stuff, I was in Sainsbury yesterday and I am sure they were doing their christmas stuff too, its only September!!!!  How did you get on with your Jamie Oliver stew was it nice?  

Hey Jilljill how you, Sandy and Zander, yeah now hubbie is home I will definately be relaxing, and if they come early now I feel really confident about it, will be 37 weeks on Thursday and I am so pleased we have gone this far, kept hearing stories that we would go so early carrying twins but they are obviously nice and cosy and hopefully thats means when they are born we can get them home straight away and they won't need any medical help.. 

Well sleeping is definately a thing of the past, we have been awake since 4 and eventually hubbie talked me into getting up at 5 so he can watch the last grand prix..  Just away to do some online shopping. 

Hey KMCG, Cherripie, Kezzy who you girls getting on?  I cant believe how stormy last night was really a change in the weather, winter is on its way, getting dark so early as well..  Mind you I don't care we will have two babies to keep us occupied this winter....

Take care xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Kim sleep? Might look that word up in the dictionary. Ever since I was about 8wks pg I have never had a full nights sleep. At the moment I get roughly 6hrs but unlike Sandy I can't have naps during the day. You have done so well to get to 37wks but I'm sure it must have been rough the last few wks.

Hope everyone else ok.

Not much new here, trying to get Zander in a routine. Sandy at pool tonight so that means I have Zander by myself til Sandy gets home from work tomorrow. Normally Sandy settles him in the evening and gives last bottle so I can chill and try to sleep before Z comes to bed.


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Hope you are all good today.  Jill I think I passed you in Dundee today you were walking along with someone.  I looked and thought I know you and then you were virtually passed before I realised how.  You were asking about bleeding the other day I thought i had stopped about a week and half ago but last week started red bleeding which I assumed was a period only lasted a few days and now have none so hopefully that will be the end of it.  HV said she was surprised if it was a period as I am breastfeeding but felt like it. Got my post natal check appt through for a 16th and to get Cerys's jags, soooooo not looking forward to the wee lamb getting jabbed twice.  cerys is now 10 3 she is such a chubby chops people keep commenting on big she is now.  She is still super cute though. Got her going about 4-5 hours from about 11pm so really pleased with that hope it continues.  Layla hope anna is ok cerys is quite snotty as well at times and we have never had condensation but with 3 of us in the one room the wondows are covered in the morning. Hope you are having a great time with hubby being home. 
  Jill do you still have zander in your room?  I am not sure whethere to maybe put her in her own room in the moses basket when she is 8 weeks or if that is too early.  Kind of like her being there but some people cant belive she is still in my room. 
well done you Kim 37 weeks thats fantastic and not long to go feel so excited for you, cant wait to hear what you have.  you must be sooo ****** off with that pram shop I hope they compensate you.  

anyway best go and make tea hubbie coming in so better look busy x


----------



## JillJill

KM I thought I passed you today also, on opposite side from KFC. I was with my mum, everyone says she looks to young to be my mum but my response is I have a big brother plus I took my premature greying from my dad.   Well done on Cerys thriving.The jabs aren't too bad, I was only uptight due to Zander's condition, best advice is to feed them straight after or during as it calms them down.  As for room we moved into Zanders as I didn't want to unsettle him by moving rooms when the time is right. For the first 2wks he slept in the carrycot which we put in the cot but he slept in a cot at hospital so when he got out we just put him in the cot. When we do decide to let him sleep alone he won't know any difference so it's I will move back when I feel ready but to be honest if you have monitors it is exact same as being in room. Don't worry about what others think, you have natural maternal instincts and know Cerys better than anyone so it's your decisions that matter


----------



## cherriepie

Hello ladies - hope everyone is well.  Haven't had chance to catch up on all the news but hope tx are all going well and that babies are all happy and healthy!.  Welcome to Taryn too 

Well, down to the reason I signed in.  I just wanted to say sorry for not coming to meet you all at the start of the month!  This is really hard for me to write but have been speaking to my health visitor and she says it would help (told her about the fab support on here whilst going through tx).  

To cut long story short I have very bad post natal depression and have been desperately trying to cope alone and not tell anyone as I feel really embarrassed and guilty.  I have bonded with Brodie and totally adore him but after almost 17 weeks I still can't go out on my own with him.  Not normal I know (so HV tells me) and I had hoped that meeting up with you guys would be start of that but I just couldn't bring myself to do it and didn't want to make up some crap excuse as to why I didn't come so just didn't come on here.  So, I'm sorry for not coming but also sorry if I caused any of you to worry that things weren't ok.

I feel so ashamed of myself for feeling this way - I have my miracle now!!  I don't want people to think that I'm not grateful or that I don't feel completely blessed nor do I want them to think that I'd ever hurt Brodie so I just don't tell people and pretend that I am fine.  

My HV says she thinks I have been on autopilot since having tubes removed in Nov 07, having 1st IVF, miscarriage and all that stuff with my work.  Like I had to ignore it all just to be able to keep going and have tx.  She thinks what made me worry waaaay to much was me and Brodie being unwell after he arrived.  A big part of it is that I am terrified of something happening to me and Brodie being left alone or something happening to him and not knowing what to do.

I have doc on Friday to see what his recommendation is and will be getting exercise on prescription (whatever that is - hopefully a nice little tablet that has effect of 6 hours in the gym.....lol) so feeling a little better as I can see the beginning of the end of this if you know what I mean.  Am also back under the care of the head HV as the one I was moved to hasn't been in touch with me at all since 8 weeks when she told me I had PND and would come see me every week so getting more support there too.

Brodie's review appointment is finally here (3.40pm today) so am hoping and praying he gets all clear after having his radioactive scan and cathatar xray and can stop his antibiotics.  Fingers crossed.  On a positive note his reflux has gone but they are a little concerned about his weight.  He was weighed at hospital on 10 September and weighed 12lbs 9oz which I though was a bit low so we put him up 1oz of milk each feed and weighed him again on 18th.  He hadn't put on anything, not even half an ounce so his milk is up another ounce and to weigh him weekly again.  HV is giving him 4 weeks to get up to where she thinks he should be or he's off to dietician.  He's not skinny by any stretch of the imagination but he's dropped down a lot on chart instead of following his curve for weight and length.  Will be a bit mad if we end up at dietician cos I've been asking since he started on bottle and reflux started but they said no and put him on gaviscon which constipated him which meant he needed lactulose.  Aaarrrrggggghhhhh!

Sorry again and hope you are all well.

Cherriepie

xxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Cherriepie you have absolutely nothing to feel ashamed of or embaressed so many people have it and need a bit of help then can get on with their lives in the same way as before.  You have been through a whirlwind of a time with your emotions, feelings everything and it is no surprise that things eventually catch up with you.  You have been so badly let down by your HV not being back in touch after diagnosing it at 8 weeks then leaving you, that makes me relly angry doing that especially when all the books and media say help is out there.
You have suffered a long time and what a shame you have these irrational fears but they do say it affects 1 in 3 people or soemthing like that.  At least now you have taken a big step and written it here and are now getting help.  How is your hubbie dealing with it as I expect it will be hard on him as well.  

I hope Brodie gets on ok with his appointment.  Does he cry a lot with his reflux.  
take care and hope you get the help you deserve and like you say you have light at the end of the tunnel and you will be back to your old self .
Kxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Cherripie, KMCG is so right, you don't ask for post natal depression and you have done absolutely nothing wrong so don't feel at all guilty.  It can happen to anyone doesn't mean that you don't want Brodie or anything silly like that.  I am going to give you into trouble though!  We are all here for you whether it is PM or message board don't keep your feelings to yourself hunny thats what we are here for, get it off your chest and speaking about it will hopefully help you feel better.  I was getting worried that we hadn't heard anything from you, we will have to arrange something soon to get together again, we are all a support for each other good or bad..  I would be lying if I said I wasn't worried about if I will be able to cope with two babies or if I will make a good mum like every new mum goes through, trust me you are not alone.. 

Hope Brodie puts on some weight soon, that will be worrying you just now aswell, hope the appt goes ok today, let us know how you get on and try not let everything get on top of you.  Speak soon xxxxx


----------



## cherriepie

Evening!

Thank you sooo much Lim and KMCG.  It means a lot to know that I have your support!    I have been feeling so lonely and convinced myself that people would think I was inadequate or a bad Mum....silly I know but PND has got me like that.

Brodie had his review yesterday and am so pleased that he got the all clear...no damage to kidneys   He has been discharged from paediatrics now with an open appointment just in case he gets another infection.  Also have to hand in urine sample every 3 months for a year but I'm glad they are takng such good care of him and erring on the cautious side.  Such a relief to know he's ok and that he is finally off meds.

I had docs today and have been put on antidepressants.  Have never taken them before so was a bit wary but I know they'll help.  Have also been given exercise on prescription which is basically a personal trainer to sort me out a workout at the local gym and then free access to it - not sure for how long but think that will really help.  I have a lot of anger built up about the birth so a punchbag would come in handy   Apparently it's similar to post traumatic stress but can't remember what doc called it.  For the first time in weeks I feel a bit more positive.

KMCG - Darren has been fantastic!  He's been my rock as usual even if he does get a bit snappy on occasion.  I just try to remember that he has been through the mill with me too.  He's always been so supportive.  He tries his best to understand and I think doc helped today by explaining to him that it's really more of a post natal illness and depression is only a symptom of it.  Darren said later that he'd been comparing it to when he had depression and it made him realise that what helped him wouldn't necessarily help me.  I definitely married myself one of the best men out there.  Brodie never really cried with his reflux - just sick everywhere poor wee thing but that has resolved itself now and so the constipation is gone now too.  He used to cry when trying to fill his nappy and I'd feel helpless so am glad that's passed!!  How is Cerys getting on?  How you liking Mummyhood?  Best job ever isn't it! 

Kim - I'm sorry for worrying you    And I'd love to meet up with you all once I'm feeling better which hopefully won't be too long.  There's no need to worry about being a good Mum...you're clearly a compassionate person with a caring heart so you'll be fine.  I guess that having twins will be a little daunting but you will cope hun and just think, when they're a little older they'll have a playmate all the time   My friend had twins day after me and she has got on fantastically and they are so content.  She said when she was pregnant that shehad visions of one crying and starting the other off but it's the ppposite - one cries and the other sleeps through it.  So, 7 days to go....you excited?

Well, off to feed my little man and get some mummyluvs before bed.

Cherriepie

xxxx

p.s. Brodie was weighed today and had gained 1lb 1oz!!  A little much for one week at this stage but more than likely he's playing catch up so just to keep an eye on it.  Will get to wean him soon....sooo looking forward to seeing him taste things for first time....hee hee!


----------



## kim78

Hey Cherripie nice to hear you sounding more positive and thats fantastic news about Brodie you must be so relieved.  It is great they will be keeping a close eye on him over the next year gives you peace of mind that nothing will be missed.  Thats really good about the excersise program, would never have thought you could get that but it will make you feel better, I am not a big fan of excersise but I know it does make me feel so much better once I have done it.  Thank you for your kind words too, it is very daunting but we are so excited on a big countdown now, every night on the way to bed I pop my head into the nursery and imagine what it will be like when there is two babies in there, the past year has felt so unreal, can't wait to introduce the twins to Brodie, Cerys, Zander and Anna that will be a fun day....

Well we spent yesterday out car shopping, so fed up, hubbie is so upset he is having to get rid of his BMW but the boot is tiny and it is a 3 series petrol guzzler so no good.  Found one yesterday and Audi A4 but garage were trying to rip us off so we left it.  Going to now try and sell our car privately, no immediate rush so we will see how that goes!!!

Hows everyone else, KMCG, Layla, Jilljill, Lisa and Kezzy hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Cherriepie, goodness me so sorry for what you have been feeling the past wee while.  You really have been through it, both you and Brodie.  You really should have logged on sooner though and spoken to us, we have all helped each other through everything and now that some of our babies are here it is no different.  I'm glad you've told us now and been to doctors, I really hope things get better for you now.  You have nothing to feel ashamed of, I spoke to my hubby about PND before I had Anna and told him that it is something the mum has no control over, it doesn't mean you are not happy to be a mum it is a hormonal thing and not a mood thing.  I was worried about it which is why I had the conversation, I have had friends who had it so was quite aware of it before Anna was born.  It's more common than you think and you are certainly not alone.  My friend who had it also got antidepressants and she felt the same about them as you however they helped her enormously and eventually the doc will help you gradually come off them when you are feeling more yourself.

So glad to hear that little Brodie is doing well, it must have been such a worry him not being 100% as well.  I really hope you are feeling up to meeting up once those little twins arrive and we can all meet up next time, it really was nice to put faces to the names on here and you and brodie and Jill and Zander were missed.

Anyways Cherriepie just wanted to send you a hug   as that always makes me feel better!  You take care of yourself, you're doing a fab job with Brodie but make sure you take care of you too.  Sounds like you have a great hubby which is fantastic, let him look after you.

Kim I am getting so excited for you!!  I just can't wait to hear the news!

Anna had diarrea (no idea how to spell) last night and today, hope it's nothing, will just have to keep an eye on it.  She is full of the cold, a mixture of snotty/blocked nose!  Once day snotty the next blocked!  No fever or anything and she's not off her food, still in good routine too so not too worried although I'm sure if hubby wasn't here I would have had her to the doc by now!  He is good, he is calm, he just says there is nothing wrong with her just a cold, I know he is right!!!  There is nothing she can take at 6 weeks for a cold anyway and she'd probably get more germs going to the doc than she has now!!  Got health visitor on Tuesday so can discuss with her.  I think our little bundles are tougher than we give them credit for!

Hope the rest of you ladies are all well.  Better sign off for now, soon be teatime so better go and get organised!

Take care ladies and speak soon xxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Cherriepie do not be embarrassed about PND, I was told that IVF increases the risk as all the emotion we go through over the yrs suddenly just comes to the boil. I always bottled things up during tx as thought if I told them how I felt they would cancel tx. I took a yr out between tx's and took some counselling. The fact that Brodie hasn't been well will have added to your emotions. 

Kim suggest to hubby you get a Volvo? Not long now. 

Layla Zander has had a snooty nose/cold last week but we got through it without calpol or anything. Have you increased Anna's milk as this may have caused the diarrohea?

KM is the baby reading in Carnoustie library this week, which day is it?

Had my graduation yesterday and although I was nervous(kept thinking I would trip on stage) it was great to be rewarded for my work. It was in the Caird Hall and we had to wear the ceremonial gowns. I told my lecturer that Zander should be on stage with me as he went to every class and sat the exams   

Off to grab some tea before sit down and chill for the night.


----------



## cherriepie

Hey ladies

Thank you all sooo much!  I feel like crying....happy tears though cos I don't feel so alone now   

A very quick post as I have friends arriving tomorrow and still have cleaning to do and the spare room to sort out....eeek!

Sorry to hear that wee Anna and Zander haven't been well.  Just wanted to mention that there has been a viral thing going around....blocked/runny nose, diarrhea and or sickness, little unsettled but no temperature.  Brodie had it last week as did my best friends wee boy (he's 11 weeks) and they were both at docs and there's nothing they can have for viral infections except loads of cuddles   Lol.

Know Zander and Anna are still a little young but just for if and when they get a cold they can have Karvol capsules (you just put them on a tissue in their pram or onto their sheets) and I got a Calpol diffuser thing that's like the plug in air freshners with eucalyptus and things which worked a treat, even on me and Darren's blocked noses .  They can use both of those from 3 months.  HV also said that raising their matress slightly using a rolled up towel underneath it helps them breathe easier if you can't use those things and running the shower in the bathroom with door shut lets the steam unblock their nose and can help to clear their chest apparently.  

If anyone has any other tips about colds and tummy upsets etc then pass them my way   Have been using Gripe Water which seems to settle his tummy but have any of you tried anything else?

Jill....CONGRATULATIONS on your graduation.  Am soooo proud of you!  I know how hard I found it being at college with all the aches and pains and those horrid chairs in the lecture theatre  so it really is a huge achievement.       

How is everyone?  Update me on what's happening with you all please - never seem to get a chance to go back and read the board properly.

Time for another feed.....speak soon and thank you all again    

Cherriepie

xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how you all doing, well been up since 5 sitting watching Pirates of the Caribbean 3, just can't sleep getting ready for these babies arriving hee hee.  Got hospital today at 2.45 just to get my bloods taken and get some medication to reduce the acid in my stomach getting prepared for Friday.  Still can't believe I have gone this far will be 38 weeks on Thursday, just wanting to enjoy my last few days of pregnancy, while I am sitting here my babies are wiggling about in agreement I am going to miss that feeling but it will not compare to actually holding them in my arms. 

Hope you are all well, just away to get a cuppie and some toast, take care speak to you soon, lol xxx


----------



## JillJill

Kim can't believe your time is coming. I'm so excited for you, can't wait to hear what you have. As for the tummy thing you will still miss it. Their at times when Z is sleeping and I am in the kitchen and go to rub my belly. I miss the little kicks(and big kicks   ) , can't believe I will never feel it again. How you getting on with the pram place?


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how you all doing, I know Jilljill can't believe I only have 1 day left of the pregnancy.  I get quite emotional just thinking about it, may be the only time I will be pregnant but having two beautiful healthy babies at the end of it will definately make it worth while....  Well the pram we are still waiting on the new one being delivered will be another week or two, but atleast we have the carrycots and car seats that we can use on the chassi, still not paid for it yet they better be giving us some discount...  

Hey Kezzy you started the injections?  Sorry couldn't remember when you said you actually started your injections, know your scan is a week on Friday, hope you are getting on ok? 

Hey Cherriepie how you doing hun, is the medicine starting to help, hope you are feeling better. 

Hey KMCG hows you, what you been up to? 

Lisa how you getting on, your next scan Friday? 

Hope everyone is doing ok, will be back on tomorrow for my last posting as a just a wife, then after that it will be as a mother of two arggghhhhh.....

XXXX


----------



## JillJill

Kim in the space of a minute you will go from being a couple to being a family


----------



## kim78

I know its mad Jilljill, our ready made family in the space of how long it takes to slit me open hee hee....  

Hey Layla meant to ask how long hubbie was home for, are you enjoying spending time together as a family.  Hubbie will be home till atleast the 18th October so it works out ok, two weeks at home to help me get over my c section....  

Well we are just sitting watching the late night hollyoaks we are so addicted, although some of the story lines are so annoying.... 

XXX


----------



## Stars*

Hi Girls

Kim, cant wait to hear your news!!!!  

Kezzy, how are you getting on?

Hello to everyone, hope you are all ok, just a quickie

Had EC today!! 11 eggs collected, and cyst drained  just home now, in pj's with duvet downstairs, everyone was fab today 

 for good news tomo for th phone call!!

Lisa xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Well done Lisa, 11 is a great number as not too much to cause overstimulation and just enough to get a good fertilisation. I know the call is dreadful, I always made Sandy take it as I just couldn't stand the pressure. Hope to hear good news tomorrow.

Kim incase I don't get back on good luck. Enjoy your last night of freedom   and try to sleep because it may be a while before you get the opportunity


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Lisa well done, 11 thats really good will keep everything crossed for you that you get good news tomorrow.  How did you find the process did you stay awake for it or go to sleep? 

I have been away as was away in killin with a group of pals and babies as we all got a lodge there which was lovely lots of chilling and baby bonding, eating and way too much wine was good though.

Kim oh my god how surreal knowing for definate the babies will be here tomorrow, send you loads of fairy dust and good luck for a smooth and happy process .  We have just been to funk worms in barnhill started going to that on a thursday mroing which is good fun its a bit of fitness and baby massage and singing you lift the babies and swing them around and stuff all good fun.  this is our 2nd week Im sure cerys likes it although she does cry sometimes.  is for babies under 1.  

she has been great slept last night from 10 until 4 and then half 4 to after 8 so that is just great although strangely since I have been getting more sleep the last few nights I feel more tired maybe it is all catching up. she is putting on lots o weight and is now 10 10 and half still feeding her myself which is totally fine now. 
layla how is anna is she over her cold? 
Kezzy how are you?  havent heard from you in ages I hope you are doing ok.
anyway going to go for a walk while it is nice 
love to you all xx
Jill how is zander?  did you go to baby rhyme time today?


----------



## Stars*

Thank you girlies

Feelig more with it now, had a good sleep, getting sore now though

kmcg, i stayed awake for it, just had the self admin pump, it was fine, prob the best ec i have had, it ws sore a couple of times but just pressed he butto and that helped, they really kept my mind off of it though just by talking away  also watching it on the screen really helps i think, i was scard about having the cyst drained but that was fine think on monday it measured 42mm . Sounds like you had a fab time away in Killin, never been there. 

I start the gel tonight, its all changed again, now its for 20 days but only once a day, fingers cossed it works      

Jill, i hate the phone call the next day, im so nervous when the phone goes!! Reallyhope its good news

Lisa xxxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all just a quickie

Lisa fantastic 11 eggs   and sending lots of luck to you for the call.

Kim good luck for tomro will be thinking of you and look forward to hear all.

Cherriepie I'm so sorry you've not been so good but glad your feeling a bit better Hun. 

Been really busy with this course start my placement on Wednesday so nervous.  Been really emotional just now just found out my stepdad has a son who's now 19 so we've all had to adjust with him coming into our lifes hes a really nice guy which is good but with everything else going on i just broke down don't know what it was but my friend helped me through shes such a star. I had my baseline scan Tuesday there everything was fine start gonal f tomorrow then another scan week tomro. 

I say it was just a quickie turned into a wee story hehe.

Km, Layla, Jill hope your all doing well and babies. 
Be back on soon to see Kim's good news will need to catch up only quick look back so much to read up on but will do that over the weekend. 

Take care all. xxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Morning girls, well feeling rather sick and nervous at the moment, just taken my second tablet to reduce the acid in my stomach, hubbie downstairs having some breakfast and I am just sitting on the bed staring at my belly thinking in the next few hours it will be empty just can't believe we are going to meet our babies today feels very very unreal.....  Well hubbie will post tonight I will remind him........  

Lisa 11 eggs is fantastic, I got the call at 9 am I hadn't even got out of bed, I hope you get a call as early, I remember having 14 eggs collected and getting the call that only 2 had fertilised and feeling absolute despair but look at me now, in about half an hour I will be on my way to hospital to give birth to twins!!!! Will be thinking about you today, will get hubbie to check up on you later and let me know how you got on. 

Kezzy good luck for starting your injections today, I know it must be hard finding out about your step brother after all this time but you have enough to deal with and need to be a bit selfish and think of yourself and your partner, your step brother is in your life now forever so there is plenty of time to get to know him, just look after yourself, will be keeping everything crossed for you hun, look forward to meeting up again soon.  

Hey KMCG your trip sounds great, how long were you away for?  Would be interesting see how all the other babies act and how different their sleep/eat patterns are, must have been fun watching them interact together. 

Layla hope you have a great weekend, speak soon.

Cherriepie how you doing hun?

Well away to get ready, been to the toilet a few times already!!!!  Lots of love Kim xxxx


----------



## LaylaB

OMg Kim can't wait to hear from u!  Am so excited for you.  Good luck for today and we are all waiting to hear your news.

Anna still got cold, really snotty nose, its such a shame, HV said not to worry though unless it goes into her chest which it isn't.  She got weighed Tuesday and is 10lb 11oz!  Chubby girl, so cute though!  Anna and Cerys are about the same and have been since birth, well done KMCG for that weight gain with breast milk as they say breast fed babies gain slower so well done you!!

Anna is now sleeping through the night, it is totally magic!  Goes down about 11pm and thats her till 7am, pure bliss, the same sleep I used to get before I was a mum.  

Lisa I have my fingers crossed for your call today, the buggers didn't call me till 11.30am!  I was convinced they weren't calling me cause it was bad news!  It wasn't though so don't worry if they are late.  Hope all goes well for you.

Hope everyone else is well and speak to you soon xxxxx


----------



## Stars*

Hi Girls

Kim,cant wait to hear your news!!!!    , lovig the newpic!!

Kezzy, fab news on your scan good luck for your first inj!!!     

Layla, i was os nervous, had to get dh to take it!! We were stil in bed although, i had been up and had a shower, was watching telly!! 

Wel got the phone call at 10am, hae been on townfor lunch and wander round the shops, spotted the most gorg pair of boots from Topshop 

Anyway, all 11 eggs were injected an out of that 6 have fertilised, dh took he call, to go in tomo for ET having 2 put back as this is cycle 3    started the gellast night, forgot how messy it is (TMI!!!).

Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Lisa well done thats really good news hopefully you will have a great 2 out of that and maybe even a couple for freezing.  are you back in tomorrow the  the 2 ww of scrutinising every single twinge, and feeling.  
cant wait to hear kims news will log back in later.
Layla that is great anna is sleeping all night we have had a good sleep this week as well 6 hours which i am happy with that but still needs a feed through the night.  last night she was so tired so went down just after 10 but that was her till after 4 and then back down before 5 but was awake again at 7ish.  I have been so tired the last few days and have had a couple of naps when she has think its all catching up. Thats good she is the same weight as anna as I know most are smaller being BFed but she does seem to be thriving off it.  My freezer is packed as well with expressed milk as freeze at least 4 ounces a day so that will keep her going as well for a wee while.  She is good at taking a bottle as well.  she has huge chubby cheeks.  In fact when I was in asda last week a woman said to me is it a wee boy and I said no its a girl and she said oh she's very fat for a girl!! what a bloody cheek, old people just say anything.  she is only fat in the face though.

Kezzy like Kim says you focus on yourslef and deal with the step brother later you have enough on your plate and you really dont want anything to set you back and stress is not good for your body.  Thats good about your scan though thats one step out the way and good luck with the injections.  I know you say you have been busy but hope you really are ok and dont think that cause a few of us have the babies we are not here for you in the same way as we so are.  
Cherriepie how ru getting on?  how you getting on starting your pills hope you feel ok as i know it can be hard getting used to them at the start and can make you feel worse before you get better.  
anyway best go and see to my wee cherub 
loves x


----------



## JillJill

Hey girls

Went on the Fife site as I know Kim posts on there too. 

Megan Louise (5lb14)

and 

Emily Kate (6lb9)

born at 9.50am

Mum and babies doing well!!!!


Well done to Kim and hubbie. More little girls for Zander and Brodie.  

Well done to Cerys and Anna on great weight gains. Not had Z officially weighed for 3wks but had on scales with me (I went on first then went on again with him) and he was 13lb 4oz. 

Kezzy hope the gonal f going ok. I sometimes think as much as I love my family it is sometimes hard work, hope you are all coping with the member.

Lisa hope et went ok today. 

Been feeling absolutely terrible last few days, hasn't come to anything yet but trying to stay away from Z which is really hard and upsetting. #every time I moved my head I felt dizzy and having to change pj's during night cause soaked in sweat. Not been to anything with Z yet probably cause I'm kinda of shy and hate first meetings but once I meet people once I never shut up. Off to watch x factor, catch you all later


----------



## kezzy

Well done Kim on your little girls i bet there gourgous cant wait to see photo's      to you and hubby xxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hi everyone, 

Chris here, Kims hubby. Sorry forgot to post on Friday night, was too tired when I got home just collapsed into bed.
As you probably know we have two gorgeous girls Megan and Emily. absoloutly perfect, couldnt be happier. Kim is doing really well too, 
was up and about yesterday.

Im sure Kim will be on posting as soon as she gets home ..... probably Monday.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## kmcg

hey fantastic news comgrats kim and chris cant wait to hear all about it.
just a quick post jill just to let you know there is an exercise after pregnancy class starting on a monday at 7pm at the leisure centre think tomorrow is the first night so am going to check tom its on and go along. xx


----------



## ktst

Hey everyone!

It's been ages since I have logged into FF just wanted to say congratulations to everyone that has had their little miracles and send baby dust to all of you that are working on it!

My DH and I had a baby daughter at 15:35 on 19/06/09. Emily was born at the DMU we had a water birth and it all went really well. A truly amazing experience! 

She has made all our dreams come true!
Lots of love
ktxxx xxx xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how you all doing, Jilljill hope you are feeling better, 

Sorry taken so long been exhausted!!!  Got home on Monday and Emily had a really unsettled night so yesterday I was quite upset she hasn't been feeding very well since Sat and had to express twice into a wee spoon with her going about 8 hours inbetween feeds, thankfully she has started to get the hang of it and is feeding so much better.  She is just a bit lazy goes on the breast ok but doesn't suck but it is coming......  Megan on the other hand which is the smaller one has been feeding fine since day one.. 

Had Midwife out today and Emily has lost over 10% but she was not surprised because of not feeding well and Megan less than 10% but overall happy just got to get a dirty nappy out of Emily and put on some weight going forward from today so keeping things crossed that happens over the next day. 

Feeling a bit tender but apart from that we are all doing really well, have put on a little photo which was taken today, will come back later and keep you all updated. 

Hope everyone is really well xxxxx


----------



## kim78

Sorry meant to say Megan is on the left and Emily on the right, away to get some lunch while the girls are sleeping.  We can't stop staring at them still in absolute Awe of our beautiful girls. xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi Kim your girls are gorgeous. Don't worry about the 10% thing Z lost over 10% and is now a chubby monster.  Do they sleep together? Muy niece put her twins in next to one another and it helped them sleep better. Isn't it strange how your body copes with lack of sleep, I think it just adrenaline?  Can't wait to meet up with you all.

Km hope you enjoyed the exercise class. My  hv phoned today, Clare, she is starting a baby massage class on Oct 23rd and would like to us to come along. She spoke to Z's haemophilia nurse and he is ok to take part.

Kt well done, hope you enjoying motherhood. I really think the water makes labour and birth so much easier.

Layla how you guys getting on?

I'm feeling much better and more energised than ever. Got Z weighed yesterday, since last time (3and half wks ago) he has put on 3lb 1oz and is now 13lb 15oz. When he was born he was on 25th centile line for weight and height, he is now just over 50th for both. Time for more jabs on Friday and Monday so not looking forward to that.


----------



## LaylaB

Hi Girls

Congratulations Kim!!!  I didn't post your news (girls I sneakily knew on Friday morning as got Kims hubby to text me!!) in case you wanted to post it yourself but Jill found out from another thread anyway, just in case you were wondering why I didn't pass the message on!

They look totally gorgeous!  Can't wait to come and visit, will let you get your breath back before I descend on you though!!  Once your hubby is away we could arrange another meeting and you can use us for the afternoon, we can come and look after you and bring milk from the shop etc if u need< I am sure you won't have a spare minute!

KTST congratulations on the birth of your daughter, it's so lovely to hear the happy stories as we all know the difficult road we go down to get there.

I went back to body pump this week, it was torture!  Stepped on the scales and I have put on 4lb since hubby has been home   he is a nightmare he feeds me up!  So diet starts Monday, he is away again Tuesday for 4 weeks, can you beliee thats been a month already!!

Anna got weighed today and is now 11lb 3oz!  She's doing fab, hitting all the targets.  Think she has reflux though as struggling when feeding sometimes, health visitor said just to wait and speak to doc when we are in on Wednesday (for injections eeekk!) as she is steadily gaining weight and still sleeping well, she's down at 11pm and that's her till 7am!  Little star!!  

Kezzy and Lisa hope everything going ok with you two, Lisa you will be on the dreaded 2WW now!  Thinking of u!

Cherriepie hope you are doing ok, you sounded better on your last post but keep in touch so we know you're ok xxxxxx

Take care girlies and speak again soon xxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all Quick post,

Kim Megan and Emily look gorgeous. Cant wait to meet up and see you all. Hope your keeping good mummy  

Was up getting my scan today all is good e/c is on Tuesday cant believe how quick it has came round.

Lisa how r u getting on with 2ww? 

Hope everyone is good take care. xxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Kezzy OMG egg collection Tuesday thats brilliant obviously all has gone well and to plan, how many eggs are growing?  Just enjoy your weekend, everything changes next week!!!!

Hey Layla you forget about your weight gain, I had gone up 5 stone when I weighed in last Friday weighing in at 14 stone 7 hee hee....  Going to weigh myself next Friday and give it two weeks for most of the fluid to have settled down and then see what the real damage is....  Sure I must have lost some weight this week, have been too busy to eat.....  Although saying that just had a huge bowl of pasta..  Can't believe your hubbie has been home for nearly 4 weeks again already, Chris is supposed to be going away a week on Monday, so we will definately have to get a regular meet up going, just a pain it will be a while yet before I can drive but you are all welcome at mine anytime.  Don't worry about not posting, it was a bit later by the time my hubbie remembered to do it anyway, bless him he was so tired, he stayed with me in the hospital till 11pm and was back at 9 every morning, he was on autopilot as well.....  

Hey Jilljill, I was more concerned about Emily not having a dirty nappie rather than the weight gain but atleast now she is having plenty of dirty nappies and is feeding so much better and thankfully has put on weight.  Thats great Z has put on so much weight you must be really happy with that.  The baby massage class sounds really good, think they really enjoy it and it can be so peaceful for the mum aswell. 

Lisa how you getting on, are you still hanging on in there? Just read back the postings that was great 6 fertilised just think you could have 2 babies on board now, when is your official test date? 

Hey KMCG how you getting on.

Well we gave the girls a bath tonight and while hubbie was drying Megan he didn't quite get the nappie on before she 'farted' and yes you can imagine the mess she made, he had to bath her again hee hee, they are sound asleep at the moment and was able to have tea un-disturbed.  I think maybe starting next week we will start bathing them and feeding them then putting them up in our bedroom who knows, not quite sure how we introduce a routine.  Not sure how I will cope when hubbie is away he has been absolutely amazing will be lost without him, so thought getting a routine will help....

Anyway away to get a cuppie before heading to bed.  Hope everyone is well and look forward to meeting up again soon.


----------



## LaylaB

ha ha ha Anna did one of those farts early on and I had to dodge it!!  That made me laugh! I'm impressed that you are still getting time to log on though Kim, you must be frazzled!  Don't worry too much about hubby going away, you will manage fine, make sure you enlist the help of the grandparents, they are a godsend when you are alone, as long as you make sure you are getting enough sleep you can cope with anything so my mum and dad would come every two or three nights and let me get 2-3 hours extra sleep, that was just what I needed to keep going so don't be scared to ask.  They will want to look after the babies anyway.  My health visitor said to get people to help with chores but I found that none of them wanted to do any chores they wanted to look after Anna and I had to do the chores!  No fair!!!  I did no housework for 10 days when I got home, house was a tip!  It's not a priority though.  I wish I could have afforded a cleaner though as I hate mess and it did bother me!!

I lost 2 stone within 2 weeks, put on 2 and a half and lost two and have started putting on again!!  Oh well the diet is starting on Monday!!  Going to RPM tomorrow, not looking forward to that, it will be torture!!

Kezzy fantastic egg collection on Tuesday, hope it all goes well for you and you get lots of lovely eggs, remember though you only need one embryo!!

Hope everyone else is well, I'm having a couple of drinks with hubby and Anna is sitting telling stories in her chair, getting lots of lovely smiles out of her now, especially when I pick her up in the morning, it is so special!!  Will post one as my profile pic for you to see xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

kezzy good luck for tuesday    

Kim and Layla think yourself lucky you don't have a boy. Every time the air hits his open bum his fire hose comes ups and soaks us   Not been poohed on yet.

Z had his second injection today. He is a bit grumpy. Back on Monday to get the other one.


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Hope you are all having a good sat nite Im just back after a few days in glasgow getting looked after by my mammy was good to get a break and get looked after for a bit and see some pals.
Kim you sound like you are doing really well and coping which is great to hear, how is the feeding are you still doing it yourself? how much sleep are you getting  at the moment.  I wouldnt think about a routine just now as is soooo early days mind you Im still not even in one yet so Im probbaly not the best to advise on that.  Layla thats gr8 you have such a good routine I am defo getting more sleep and last night she did 12 until 7 which was amazing meant I woke up totally soaked in milk and feeling like I was going to explode but at least I got a good sleep. 
Think i will move C into her own room still in the moses basket this week mainly just to get her used to it and to stop us getting woken by her noises although i will panic for the first couple of nights probably that I cant hear her.I so cant wait to see the twins and all meet up again and to see everyone.  
So often I have that with the nappies when changing and quite often she pees and then it runs down the mat and ends up in her back so she has to get stripped and changed lovely.  I have so many dirty nappies better out than in I guess.

Layla know how you feel about the classes i went to body combat on thursday and was really pretty sore the next day going to go on monday as well and hopefully get going twice a week again.  I really enjoyed it when I went.  My weight is back to normal which Im pleased with but my tummy is pretty wobbly and gives me quite a muffin top, not nice so really want that down by xmas.
Cerys has her jabs on friday so not looking forward to that but needs must I guess.  
Kezzy thats great baout tuesday will be thinking on you, how are you feeling about it all?  
We go to fun k worms class on a thursday at forthill sports centre which is quite good it involves a bit of exercise using the babies, some massage and generally just being really stupid good laugh though. 
anyway think I will go finish my wine and head to bed.  
hope you all had a good weekend cx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all

Just back from the hospital feeling really tired didn't sleep much last night, bit tender too. I got 14 eggs they said they were expecting 10 so thats good extra 4 haha. going away to lie down and catch some sleep and let partner spoil me  

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## JillJill

kezzy thats great. Keeping everything crossed for you     .


----------



## LaylaB

kezzy 14 eggs thats great!!  You will be waiting on the dreaded phone call tomorrow!!  Fingers crossed you get lots of nice embryos!   

Well hubby left today for 4 weeks so it's single mum status for me again.  I am totally shatted too, should have caught an extra couple of hours sleep before he left, heard all of Anna's little noises last night so didn't sleep so good.  She gets her injections tomorrow so wish me luck!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Well done kezzy things seem to have gone pretty smoothly for you so will have a wee   for you tonight that they are all fertilising in the lab.  Hope you get good news when they phone.  

Layla that seems so quick since you just said your hubby was back I am sure it must have flown in for you.  I know what you mean about the noises I think I might move C into her room next week still in her basket but wouldnt lie awake listening to all the noises, although i will probably panic then if i cant hear her.  Oh not nice getting the jabs we have them on friday, did you buy in calpol I will need to get some.  poor wee thing.  Anna's photo is lovely.  
Nipped into dundee today and C had the worst nappy explosion yet it was right up her back almost on her shoulders yuk!! she had to get a full change lucky i was beside mothercare so changed her there.  
how are you getting on Kim?  how is the duo?
xx


----------



## kezzy

Hi again

just nip on quickly, just off the phone to the hospital and 5 have fertilised, 6 were immature. Go back tomorrow at 11 can't believe this day ha finally come. 

Better go and get some housework done been so lazy for a few days. 

take care all xxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Kezzy thats great news sorry just been catching up don't have as much time as I would like to post hee hee.  5 Eggs is brilliant are you having 1 or 2 put back in?  You will feel a lot better by tomorrow I remember just feeling a bit tender the day of the collection and the day after and that was it.  The worst bit was getting them put back in with a full bladder I was so uncomfortable just wanted to pee...... 

Oh sorry Megan just woken up for a feed have to go, sorry will catch up more later on and hopefully get back on.  It is so hectic here....

Hope everyone is well, will have to organise a catch up soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kmcg

Fantastic Kezzy really pleased for you.    Sod the housework you have an indulgent day to yourself.  be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## kim78

Hey Layla I am definately getting frazzled and terrified of hubby going away next week, the girls are fantastic and I am still managing to breastfeed and am really proud of myself.  The girls got weighed again today and Emily put on weight and Megan stayed the same so the midwife was really happy with that and after they lost weight on Saturday it gave me the confidence to keep going.  I will definately be enlisting the help of friends and family to help out, I now have 4 loads of washing that needs ironed, I can do the easy bit shove it in the washing machine but when it comes to ironing thats a different case....  Cant believe that is your hubby away again, well we will be single mums again together so remember I am here and you are welcome round anytime to keep each other company, it is just a huge pain for me as I won't be able to drive for another 2-4 weeks so am going to be totally stuck here when he is away.  Even going for a walk is too much I can only go to the end of the road before I start aching.. 

Hey KMCG, why do they always pick the worse time for a bad nappy!!!  Atleast you were near somewhere you could nip in and change her easily, I take it you are on the wipes now!!  Still on cotton wool and water will try keep going with that for another couple of weeks while I am house bound.  I can understand it may be nicer having warm water on their bottoms rather the cold wipe but it really isn't convenient.  Especially during the night when you are half asleep, having to go and fill up the top/tail bowl...  The girls are doing really well, just love cuddling into them, such a bad happit but the girls love nothing more than cuddling into our shoulders and falling asleep doesn't help with them sleeping on their own in their moses basket....  Yeah routine is definately out the window, think when Chris comes back after his first trip we will try and get some routine in place make it easier on me when he goes away again. 

Has anyone used dummies yet??  I really didn't want to but sometimes they just want to feed all the time and it is more for soothing rather than feeding, feel like I would be letting them down by using one, more the thought of seeing them with a dummy in, know it sounds stupid whats your suggestions?? 

Kezzy hunny all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking about you, this is the start of a very exciting two weeks, you will be up and down and all over the place, trying to work out every feeling and tingle, just keep strong I have very good feelings about this, keeping everything crossed for you. 

Hey Jilljill, yes I can imagine changing a boy is a little more challenging hee hee, the girls have such a happit of peeing as soon as you take the nappy off, and although it doesn't come flying at you it dribbles down and they end up lying in a pool before you can move them so and soaking their vests hee hee...  How is Zander feeling now after his injection?

Well had a bit of an embarrasement today, had a friend round and was wearing white trousers, got up to go through to the kitchen looked down and I was soaked with blood??  Felt a bit stressed about it as although yes I have been bleeding since the birth it has never been that bad, seems to have settled down now and just hope that it was a one off.  All I did was go for a walk in the Ferry wasn't even a long walk  Atleast I was at home when it happened...

Right hubbie away to make a cuppie so hopefully I will get it before the girls wake up, feel like I have caught up, sure I will be behind again in a few days.

Lisa how you getting on, are you still on your 2ww

Take care everyone, lol xxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Kim you are doing fantastic still feeding go girl! From feeding cerys she went through days of constant cluster feeding where she just seemed to be on the boob all the time was hard going and some nights was virtually in tears cause I was worried she wasnt getting enough but HV said that is them growing and just to feed her when she wanted it, so i would maybe avoid a dummy just now but that is only my opinion.  I havent given one and she enjoys sucking her hand hoping I wont give her one. Also means you can get woken up needing to put it back in the mouth as they wont be able to. 
Kim, Layla  I would also be up for meeting once your more settled as some days I can find it a bit lonely such as this week so far I havent seen anyone through the day.  Dont really know many people that are not at work so would be nice for me I also havent had anything really organised this week so it can be long days although I do always go for a walk.
I still use cotton wool and only use wipes when out, found the johnsons wipes made her red so just use the cotton wool and the huggies wipes seem to be ok as well in small doses.  Also just fill the bowl with warm water but keep using it when its cold she doesnt seem to mind.
anyway hope everyone is good xx


----------



## kezzy

Hi wee bit worried got a call from the ward saying to come in tomorrow instead as my embies are slow they told me they don't know what one to put back but by tomorrow they will have a clearer picture, said not to worry but i cant stop worrying. xxxx


----------



## JillJill

kezzy don'tworry too much honey. I have had day 3 transfer before, it can help improve your chances because they have an extra day to develop and therefore the best one will go back in.

Been really busy at moment, its Z's christening on Sunday so lots to do.

Hope you all well


----------



## LaylaB

aww Kezzy try not to worry too much, like Jill says they will definately pick the best one to put back, I take it you are only having one put back?

Kim well done for still feeding, you make me feel like such a lazy git, I didn't persevere with breastfeeding and as soon as I got home from hospital I started using baby wipes!!  Her wee bum is fine and I haven't had any problems, I always put sudocrem on once a day anyway just to make sure it never gets red or sore.  I tried Anna with a dummy but she won't take it, she also sucks the back of her hand/thumb but if you want to give a dummy feel free to try it, I think if you are breastfeeding though they advise against if for the first few weeks so they don't gt confused.  It's so hard to know what to do for the best!!

She had her jabs yesterday and was totally fine, she screamed for a minute which wasn't nice but was asleep by the time we left the docs room!!  No ill effects later in the day either.  Wasn't as bad as I thought.

Kim let us know when your hubby is away and we will get something organised to come and visit xxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Kim well done for feeding your babies, wish I was able to keep going. Bottle feeding a nightmare sometimes, the sterilizing process takes ages and having to wait for a kettle to boil at 4am with a screaming child is not easy. Isn't it amazing how much they have changed already? I swear Z looks different every day and hard to believe his newborn pics are him.

Layla well done to A on being a good girl at her jabs. Was she ok at night or did you give some calpol, Z was a bit grumpy.

We decided against having a disco for after the christening because alot of expense and with it being during the day unlikely will dance so taking my ipod speakers so in the middle of preparing some music and looking for party games to keep kids entertained. Sandy has taking Z up to our pals so I get peace.


----------



## kezzy

Hi me again  

Thats it done my wee embies are instead my tummy cant believe it just hope that it all goes well test date is 2nd november. I got 2 put back as 1 was still slow but the other was good they were happy with it so amazing seeing it all happening on a screen. 

Jill hope zander's christening goes well and you all have a great day.

hows all the babies theres so many now hehe

Cherriepie how are u getting on? 

Hope everyone is well x x x x


----------



## kim78

Kezzy thats fantastic, officially welcome to the 2ww, have everything crossed for you, how did you find the transfer did everything go smoothly.  I used to speak to my tummy every night before going to bed asking them to stay put and get comfy and it worked!!!  So getting chatty even though you might feel silly!!!!  The 2nd November will come round quicker than you think, just keep yourself busy we r all here for u xx

Hey Jilljill, yeah i am so pleased i am able to breastfeed, cant imagine having to make up bottles for two of them...  It is very tiring though and sometimes feels like i am feeding constantly... Hope you have a great day tomorrow, u will have to post a picture of Zander in his christening outfit, look forward to hearing how it went.

Oh Layla i just dont know what to do about a dummy, really really dont want to use one but when Chris is away they may come in really handy, when I am doing something else and the girls start crying chris puts his little finger in each of their mouths and they sit quite happy for ages just sucking on them which shows the perfect example to use a dummy... Oh i just dont know, will ask my midwife on Monday when she comes round. How r you doing with hubby away again.

Hey KMCG how you getting on, 

Oh Megan screaming away to change her bum and feed her, hope you are all well, have a good weekend lol xxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Well done you Kezzy thats good that everything has gone well so far now just the dreaded 2ww hope you are feeling calm and positive.  totally praying for you xx
Just think Layla this time last year we were on the sprays and feeling so manic about everything and now we have our 2 wee angels, just feel so lucky.  
kim you are doing such a good job feeding both it must be hard going as it was with one but it really does get so much easier although getting past those first few weeks is definately hard going.  Cerys still has days where but it so saves washing bottles, when did your milk come in? how are you coping with the sleep deprivation? is a hard call about the dummy just do what it is right for you.
cerys had her jabs on friday and was exact same as anna cried for a minute or 2 then was asleep by the time we left she is now 11 pound 10 which is just great she is my wee feasting fox.  she has also been sleeping really well last week and is not waking till about 5 or 6 most days which is just fab although I have had to get up and express a couple of times as I end up being dead sore and leaking but that should stop as the more she sleeps though i expect.  hope all have had a good weekend 
anyway off to watch the rest of x factor  xx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all

How is everyone? Quiet in here now everyone is busy being mummy's.

Yesterday i woke with mild period cramps and really sore breast's but i had a read at the 2ww section and lots of people have felt this so i didn't bother to much but Ive woke this morning with a sore lower back and more cramps which are a bit stronger i feel the way i would wake up if i was going to get a period i felt as if i was wet downstairs but went to toilet nothing there as yet and my breast are still a bit tender don't usually get tender breast before i get a period they usually are itchy. I  they don't come and that one or both embies are staying put. I'm so scared, its mad how your mind runs wild you notice every little thing going on with your body.

Hope your all well and babies too! x x x x x


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies,

sorry not been on in a while, having a tough time with Anna this last week, she's waking a lot at night and very unsettled in the evenings, have given gripe water and that seems to have helped during the day but was up most of last night with her.  Poor wee soul, it's hard when u just don't know whats up with them.  She seems a bit better today so am praying for sleep tonight!  I'm taking bad because she has been so good and I've had plenty of sleep!

Kezzy well done on the embryos, keeping everything crossed for you, I got total period pains, early on like you and even one day of bleeding and that was implantation bleeding, you really can't tell at all till the end of the 2 week wait!  All the symptoms I got were exactly like periods but it wasn't it was a baby!!

KMCG sounds like Cerys doing fab, can't wait to meet up with you all again soon.

Kim, Anna will suck away happily on my finger but won't take a dummy, she takes it for a wee while then it gets spat out so your girls might make the decision for you!!  

Jill hope the christening went well, look forward to seeing some pictures.

Well I'm off to bed, just put Anna down and god knows how much sleep I might get before she is up again so byeeee for now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Layla have you checked her gums? I know she is still young but it may be her teeth, I think Z is away to start teething soon. He is soaking all his clothes with drool and is being very grumpy.

KM well done to C on fab weight gain. Can you believe that growing little bundle was in your tummy weeks ago?

Kim hope the girls are behaving. 

Kezzy I got period pains as well during 2ww, try not to worry. 

Christening was brilliant. Z was so well behaved and only grumped when we got back to my mum's but he hadn't slept all day(very nosy little boy). I feel that after the Church I didn't see him as much. I didn't manage to get any pics so will have to rely on others but I will get mum to email me at least one so I can get it on.


----------



## kmcg

Hi
Oh kezzy it is such a roller coaster and i analysed every single twinge or feeling like layla says there is just no way of knowing the pain can be a good sign it might also just be cause you are anxious,  knicker checking is a bloody nightmare just cant avoid it think i used to go to the toilet every 10 minutes just incase.  do you have a gut feeling? Really do have everyhting crossed I bet the 1st seems ages away.  hows your hubby been? hope you are taking it easy

Layla I wonder if it is the age they are at cerys had been doing great with her sleeping last week almost going right through and this week have been up twice every night needing fed although she isnt in discomfort like anna sounds just hungry although she can cry a lot in the evening which can be hard for hubby as he just comes home to crying.  I was getting used to the sleep and the last 2 days have been soo tired as its starting again.  I just dont seem to have any routine can anywone give me advice how you get it?  sometimes she will feed abut 10 ish which is ideal and then goes down but sometimes she goes to sleep at 9 and i cant wake her but that means she is up again? during the evening she feeds every hour or 2 definately more than day time which i dont mnd but there just isnt any pattern which everyone else seems to have.  have started bathing her at night and she seems to use up a lot of energy at least.  when she wakes in the night she crys and i feed her but should i not feed her and let her cry?  i just cant bring myself to do that.  
Jill glad the christening went well so many times when family are around I dont get hold of cerys as everyone else has her and its mad but i do miss her which is just stupid.  it is amazing to think she was in my tummy just 9 weeks away now she is just chattin aaway like mad all the time and smiling. 
how are you kim , how are the girls coming along? anyway best go and feed xx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi girls

Much better night last night, gripe water seems to be the thing of the moment!  Should have heard her wind all day yesterday!  So I think it was definately that!  She is going to get teeth soon though I think Jill as her gums are looking a wee bit white and also she is drooling and trying to chew her fist all day!  She went down the back of ten last night and had a wee grump at 6am then didn't feed till 8.30am!  

KMCG not sure if you should not feed her, it is easier for me being on the bottle I know Anna is not hungry when she wakes as she has always had quite a good routine, maybe you could try soothing her to sleep rather than feeding her and see if she will go down without a feed.  I just picked Anna up and rubbed her back till she dozed off and put her back down, also she likes white noise, like a fan or hairdryer or something, I actually have a CD of it which I put on at bedtime for her and just leave it till she sleeps, maybe some quiet music or something would help her get back to sleep.  As long as Anna makes up her milk through the day she doesn't need a night feed. Maybe you could also try feeding her more often during the day and try and stock her up for the nighttime!  I'm clueless as well so these are just suggestions!  I think we have just been super lucky with Anna.  My pal is breast feeding and her wee girl is 3 weeks older than Anna and she is still up 2 or three times every night!!  So you are doing bloomin great!

Kim how is it going?  Is hubby away yet?  If you need a hand just yell as I'd love to come through and help!  Can't wait to see those wee darlings!

Kezzy are you hanging in there?  I remember the two week wait and its not easy, like KMCG i was at the loo every 5 minutes checking to see if there was anything there, then one day there was and I had a heart attack but like I say even bleeding can be a good sign especially if it is early on.

Lisa how are you doing?  When is your test date?

Well better go, Anna been having a wee sleep and I can hear her rising now xxxxxxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi layla
thanks no harm in trying, glad anna is better at least you know what it was am jelous of your sleep though! do you put anna down awake then at night at a particular time and just let her go to sleep herself.  most of the time cerys is asleep when she goes down, do you put her in her basket at a particular time or just when she looks a wee bit sleepy.  Cerys likes noise as well and I have got a beatles lullaby cd which she has fallen sleep to, maybe I will try that.
i think she is definately hungry when she wakes in the night as she feeds quite a while, maybe it is just cause she is breast fed will try and soothe her see if it works, always try and get her quiet as soon as so she doesnt wake hubby but maybe he will just have to suffer a bit!  how many ounces does anna take at night feed?  sorry so many questions just dont think Im doing too well with routine and am bad for cuddling her to sleep which everyone warned me not to do!!! hey ho.
anyway off to rhyme time xx


----------



## JillJill

KM no routine here and Z is 13wks, although he does always wake between 4-5am. He is having 5x7oz bottles at the moment and his last feed is normally between 10-11pm. He goes down in his cot right after this bottle regardless of if he sleeping or not. 

Got weighed today and he is now 15lb 3oz, when he was born he was spot on 25centile but is now just over 75centile. Sandy off work with man flu so I need to go make tea.


----------



## kmcg

hi jill
i take it he still feeds at 4 or 5 when he wakes up?  i will just need to get in the habit of putting her down awake so she is more used to knowing its bed time.That is great weight gain for zander.  how are you getting on with dealing with his haemophilia have you had support for him and for yourselves or do they just leave you to deal with it yourselves?
my hubby has had man flu for 3 days im not being the best nurse which i think is annoying him greatly!
anyway you make me feel guilty maybe i will go now and make him a cup of tea and give him some sticky toffee pudding to cheer him up x


----------



## JillJill

KM yeah he still gets a bottle at that time. I have a hospital appt for myself at his haem clinic next Wed then he is up 12th Nov. They kinda leaving us to it at the minute as don't expect him to have a problem until he starts moving about more which they say is 7mnths. No point filling us with info we don't need yet. His nurse spoke to our health visitor and dr at surgery just to explain the different things he needs in regards to immunisations and such. Surgery starting baby massage on Fri and hv checked to make sure it was ok for Z which is it so looking forward to that.


----------



## LaylaB

Km she is taking 5 6oz bottles each day, sometimes taking 7oz as i make up 7oz and just chuck what she doesn't take, the last one anywhere between 10pm and 11.30pm, once she has had that she gets burped and bedded straight away, usually always awake and I let her fall asleep herself then thats her till 7 or 8am the first feed of the day.  Think I have just been lucky that she has fallen into such a good routine although I was careful not to let her fall asleep in my arms as really didn't want to start that habbit!!  I make sure I get all my cuddling done during the day!!  The formula milk has always seemed to knock her out and as long as she is getting a good amount through the day she seems to be stocked for the night.  If I was you I would try feeding her more through the day and that might see her through the night, not easy though if u have a daytime routine but the daytime one is easier to upset than the nighttime one!  I'm so glad she is so good as I would struggle on my own otherwise.  Am looking forward to the clocks going back as I'm hoping she will go down an hour earlier and then stay down an extra hour!  I'm hoping once she goes up to 7oz bottles she will get a full 12 hours through the night, we are managing between 8-10 hours at the moment.

I'm hoping she has another good night tonight and the gripe water is doing the trick.  She has soaked herself with drool today though so there are definate signs of teething there, they say that they can experience the symptoms months before teeth arrive though - great, my wonderful routine may be turned on its head from this moment forward!!  Don't know how I will ever get her to take Calpol as she spits everything out!  If anyone has any tips on that it would be appreciated, have to put the gripe water in her bottle otherwise it gets spat everywhere!  Tried oral syringe and tipping her back so she has to swallow but no joy!  Tried to give ger Calpol for her jags and that got spat out too!  Not sure if you can put Calpol in the milk!!  Might not taste very nice.

Anyway shes been snoozing and is now waking up so better go.

Speak soon ladies xxx


----------



## kim78

Argggghhhhh I am so annoyed just typed a big response and hit the back button by accident and lost it, the first 5 mins I have had to get on the computer....  Sorry haven't been on for a while it has been a bit hectic, girls are sleeping so thought I would nip on to catch up.  Girls are doing well, not far off their birth weights so MW really happy with them. Me on the other hand have just been diagnosed with possible mastitis (not sure if thats how you spell it) and am not on antibiotics, having hot flushes, sore boobs, feeling a bit sick!!!!!  Still continuing to breastfeed though, just feels like it did in the beginning, sore latching them on again but hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon. 

I would love you all to come round to me again and meet the girls, hubby is not away yet not sure when he is going, but you don't have to wait for him to go would love to see you all anytime.  

Kezzy I had period cramps aswell the first week of 2WW, I think it was down to the pesseries that we have to take, don't get downhearted if you are feeling crampy it is normal, just take each day at a time, got everything crossed for you. 

JillJill your photo is lovely, I bet you were one proud mum at the christening, glad you had a great day.

Lalya, KMCG, sounds like you are both getting on great, routine is not a word we are familiar with in this house!!  The girls are still feeding on demand which is a lot more during the day than at night thankfully, they get up about 3-4 times and usually feed for about 10-20 mins then go back down quite quickly so can't really complain.  My problem at the moment is getting them settled for the night, they have been bothered with wind recently so we are now on infacol which seems to be helping so hopefully over the next few days it will settle down.

Right I really need to go and see to these babies!!  Hope you are all well and look forward to seeing you all soon.


----------



## amandaw

Hi everybody

Today is my first day on FF and it's great to see that I'm not the only person from Dundee/Angus!  I wanted to say 'hi' to everyone and to say how friendly the boards seem.  

I have been ttc with hubbie since Jan.  It's only Oct, but somehow knowing I have PCOS, am 31 (not old, but the doctors sometimes make me feel really old!) and am in the process of trying to lose 70lbs to make myself as healthy as possible, has meant that I feel that I am never going to get pregnant! 

Have a good day!
x


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Welcome waugh to the board hope you get as much support as we all have through this board it really has been a godsend.  what stage are you at then? 31 really isnt old in terms of fertility for the hospital and i think anything under 35 is classed as young although the media seem to put anyone over 30 down as old when speaking about it.  
Jill the HV phoned me yesterday to see if i was interested in the massage so said yes really looking forward to it, think they are supposed to really like it.  
thats good you enjoyed the christeing you must have felt quite emotional to finally have your day. your photo is lovely.
Layla that is a fantastic routine anna is in well done, last night i planned ot give her a feed about 10 11 and she fell sound asleep at 9 didint wake up and so again was put in her basket asleep and woke at 4 for a feed which is still good I think.  She then woke at 8 adnd i gave her a feed and she slept until 11 aso she does sleep well.  Im going to aim to put her down though awake as often as I can.
kim thats not so good about mastitis my firend had it and i think the antibiotics kick in really quick but she was quite fluey like symptoms you are doing great though.  At first i was in loads of pain latching on really was now I dont even feel it so it does get better.
layla for the calpol the hv told me to inject it into the side of her mouth not the back didint have to give her it so no idea really how you cna get them to swallow it.
  Kezzy how are you today? cherriepie how are you getting on/
anyway best go and change this pooping machine. x


----------



## JillJill

Layla very jealous of your routine. 

Kim just let us know when best for you and we will be there.

KM see you Friday at baby massage.

Waugh we are similar I'm 30 and have pcos. We didn't know I had it til we had been trying for 2yrs. Are you on metformin? I am going to see doc next week to see if I should go back on them. Ninewells staff are all brilliant and I miss them so much but they will forever be in my heart.

Totally forgot but it was 1 yr ago yesterday that I had egg collection and my little Zander was concieved. Doesn't seem that long ago. Why does time drag when you try to get pg but as soon as you are it flies then you have the baby and it goes by at supersonic speed.

Was reading a book about weaning this morning and Zander has all the signs, finishing all bottles, sucking his fist(which is also sign of teething) and the new one he has been doing is staring at us eating. It is so cute but sad becasue he follows the fork up to our mouth and even pretends to eat it when we do. So now we have Z and the dog basically drooling when we eat.


----------



## amandaw

Hi there  

Thank you for your messages.  I am only at the early stages of all of this to be honest, I really don't know anyone else with PCOS in Dundee (I recently moved) and so I think I am just a little bit crazy thinking that after 10 months of trying that this must mean that I am unable to have wee people at all.  I really am a bit daft   

It is really good to know that Ninewells staff are brilliant.  

I am on 500mg of Metformin twice a day.  I find that anymore tends to make me really sick.  I have been doing Atkins for 2 weeks now and lost 8 pounds. I did do WW for 2 years, but I only lost 7 pounds in 6 months.  So fingers crossed that I manage to lose 70 pounds on this diet.  I am feeling really positive about it.  I have read that hospital's prefer you to be slimmer before they consider you on different drugs...is this right? I am just under 16 stone and really want to be about 12 stone before I go back to my doctors as I think that they may not treat me at hospital until I am a bit lighter. I feel I have so much to learn!

JillJill - happy one year anniversary! (if you call it that.)

Thanks to everyone.  

Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## kmcg

Hi
Jill we must be going to a different massage class mine starts 10 November on a Tuesday. Isnt it mad to think where you were this time last year I also was on my spray just now and feeling v anxious and now have my wee treasure smiling at me in a morning, fantastic. I must remember to send a photo to ninewells keep forgetting.!
cant believe i have been off work for more than 3 months it is flying by. 
Waugh - i have a friend who has pcos and she took almost a year to conceive but did with no assistance from the hospital it can also take someone with nothing up to a year to conceive so hopefully things will happen for you soon but if you havent already I would tell your gp as it can take a while to get a referral to ninewells.  Losing weight will maybe help you conceive but i wouldnt have thought they would refuse treatment but it can only be a good thing for yourslef and for when you do get pregnant.  
x


----------



## amandaw

Thank you so much for that information.  By the way - I was wondering why everyone was calling me by my surname then I realised that it's because I hadn't put my name into the username!  Haa haa haa haa  

Amandaxxx


----------



## JillJill

Amanda I only needed to have ICSI treatment because my husband has low sperm count as well. My friend with PCOS had a boy naturally but struggled to fall again so went to Ninewells for treatment using Clomid(think it is just a tablet). I weighed about 16stone 1st attempt and I had to lose 10% before they would start treatment.


----------



## amandaw

That's great to know, thanks JillJill.  Will up my excercise regime and try to get that 10% off.  Seems more realistic than 70 pounds to be honest!  You've really made me feel better - thanks so much!  I hope to contribute a bit more to the conversations than just 'picking your collective brain'!!!!


----------



## kezzy

Hi all

Hi Amanda and welcome this is a great thread and site. 

Kim you sound like you are doing really well. Cant wait to meet up and see the little ones. 

Jill your picture is lovely hope the 3 of you had a great day.

Layla KM how are you and babies? Bet there both getting big and changing loads?

Lisa how are you? Not heard from you hope your ok.

Well i think I'm doing well in my 2ww still driving myself cray some days Ive only got 10 more days seems it has came in quite quick hope it continues. Well still getting AF feeling not so much pain or cramps just a feeling. My breast are still a bit sore and got a sore lower back only when i wake up it comes and goes through the day but I'm trying not to look to much into things as i will drive myself insane Ive had a few other symptom's like light headed and being tired quicker than usual but like i said just taking it in my stride (still hoping its a good sign).

Got my friend coming for tea tonight then me and my partner are going to see saw 6 not done anything with him in ages so can't wait to spend some time together hes been so busy with working. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Take care xxxxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Welcome Amanda, sounds like you are doing all the right things to get prepared for when your time comes around.  You will like it on here, the girls are a great support.

Kezzy you are brave going to see Saw 6, I bloody hate films like that, I'm such a scaredy cat, don't like scary movies at all.  Hubby took me to see Texas Chainsaw Massacre when it was out and I was nearly hiding under the seat!  And that film is so bad it is comical and it still scared the wits out of me!  Hang in there with your 2WW you are doing great, totally got everything crossed for ya x

Anna's pooping has got out of sync again, today was day three without one and my god when it comes it doesn't stop!  Thing is I think she feels a little off colour if she doesn't go every day as she didn't feed properly yesterday but today since she has been she's grand again!  HV said it is not constipation unless it is hard and its not.  Sounds like Cerys goes a lot, what about the rest of you ladies, how do your little ones poop!!  What a question eh!

Well I started weight watchers yesterday, going to the classes with my mum.  Just a bit fed up now with my extra weight and I'm not helping myself as still eating lots of crap, I need this to focus on and the thought of getting weighed by a stranger each week is enough to keep me on the straight and narrow.  I am 10st 12lb and was 10st 2lb before I got pregnant however my ideal weight is 9st 7lb - 9st 12lb.  Am aiming to loose the 12lb and then see how it goes from there.  Back at exercise classes as well now so it should come off ok.  Will give you my weekly weigh in as well, knowing I am coming on to tell you guys will make me work harder as well!!

Well hope everyone has a fab weekend, I'm out for lunch on Sunday, will have to be good though!

Cherriepie how are things with you?  A bit worried we haven't heard from you in a wee while xx

Take care all xxxxxxx


----------



## kmcg

Morning all
Kezzy you sound like you are doing well and wont be long now, do you think you will be naughty and do an early test?  I also cant take the horror films at all but hope you enjoy it.
I had my first night out yesterday on my own in dundee (well not on my own was with friends but without cerys) was good and had a good time although watched what i was drinking so was on the shandies and got the last train home so wasnt exactly a wild one but good all the same,  dont think I can cope with hangover and a baby not good. Only phoned once as well which wasnt bad from 5pm.  Hubby obviously just gave her bottles and from 5pm she had 3 ounces then a 4 ounce and a 5 ounce bottle cant believe she takes all that although she must be getting as much as that from me to.  
Last few days she has had the cold so has been soo snuffly which is a wee shame although she has slept loads which is best way to get rid, just wish i could blow her nose as thats what she needs.  Does anyione know if there is anything you can put on the blankets to help them breathe easier?
Layla thats good you ae at the WW and we will be making sure you give us your weekly weigh in You dont have much to go which is good.  Im in my 3rd week now of being back at combat twice a week so hopefully in a few weeks my muffin top will go, weight is ok just been left with a wobbly belly.  
Cerys has at least 3 dirty nappies a day and always has but I know my pals wee boy only goes weekly and they said it was ok.  Im sure it cant be comfy on anna though as it does obviously make you feel better if you go.
anyway hope everyone is good x


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how you all doing, well I am multitasking, feeding Megan while Typing I am impressed!!!  Seems to be the only way to post never seem to get anytime at the moment, either feeding or soothing hee he...  Well taking about weight I put on 5 stone and was 14.7 1/2, weighed myself this morning and weighed 11.11, my pre-pregnancy weight was also 9.7 so have 32lb to lose, OMG, only lost 3lb this week after loosing a lot in the first couple of weeks with the babies, placenta, fluid etc, now it is just the fat left that will take forever to come off....  

Girls are doing well lot of work but loving it. Hubby is still here, still not sure when he is going, getting a bit annoyed about it now...  

Kezzy hun you are doing really well you should be proud of yourself, the 2ww really is a killer and you are coping really well and it won't be long till you test day. 

Hi Amanda you have definately come to the right place, this thread is very lucky and we will help you through it. 

Well done KMCG getting out, bet your husband loved spending the night with his little girl too, give them time to do a bit of bonding.  I still haven't tried expressing yet, when did you first give C the bottle, did it cause any confusion when she went back to the breast?  


Hey Lalya it is worrying when they stop pooing the same as they have been.  I have been on antibiotics adn for a couple of dsays the girls were really runny but it seems to have settled down again, they need changed loads just now and omg the smell, I think how can my beautiful little girls smell so bad hee hee.....  I have alsoways followed Scottish Slimmers in the past and still have all my books and stuff so am looking forward to getting back into it.  Also loved doing my Davina DVD, but will have to wait a good few weeks before I can start that again, not sure when I will get the ok to do exercise again, guess I will find out at 6 week check up. 

Right better go, Megan is finished and getting bored, hope you all have a great weekend.

Jilljill hope you and Z are doing well do and everyone else.  Lots of love xxx


----------



## kim78

Well girls I have now had 2 successful lunches out, both times the girls slept through the entire lunch it was fantastic, I know I am getting too cocky though!!!  Both times we did have a drive in the car and a walk so that sent them to sleep and they stayed asleep...  We put the girls to bed at 8.30 tonight but might start trying to put them down at 8 instead, up until now it had been 9 and we had just gone to bed at the same time but think it will be better if we try to put them earlier so we can have some time to ourselves in the evening.  Might help me when Chris is away aswell, will need a bit of time to myself to tidy up!!!  

Well thinking about heading to bed now or I will be up in a couple of hours to feed and will be feeling shattered...  

Hope you are all well, speak soon xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Not much happening here. Z still has no sign of tooth but is definately teething. Starting to get exhausted, I never manage to get back ot sleep after his 4.30 feed plus he is needing more entertained during the day now he is older.

Kim 2 lunches with the girls, that's 2 more than me. I have never tried it as am scared Z would play up. Does hubby have a date to go back?

Well I'm off to bed


----------



## kmcg

bed at 8 i am jelous kim im defo doing things wrong.  cerys still usually going to sleep at 10 ish and gets up for one feed in the night last night was 4.30.  not to bad i guess just one feed and she does go in her basket quite happily although quite often she has fallen asleep on her last feed. 
she is almost the full lenght of her basket so i dont think she will be in it too much longer.  
well done on the lunches it is a hit or a miss if she sleeps when we are out, sometimes quite lucky although have now mastered eating and having her in my arms at the same time.  we went out for tea last week and she cried nearly the whole time so we both ate our dinner at record speed and left but other times she is fine.  Im just not overly comfortable feeding her in public still its ok if I am quite hidden but not in the middle of a cafe or restauarant.
Kim as for expressing i did it at about 3 weeks but didnt give her a bottle till about 5 weeks i think.  There is differeing opinions but I felt the quicker she got used to having the off bottle the easier it would be and she took it straight away no problem.  I have heard otheres that leave it have more problems giving a bottle.  I give her a bottle once every couple of nights really just if i am at my class in the evening or at the weekend so I can have a drink and she is absolutely fine.  our freezer is packed with milk bags.  I would recommend them kim you get them in boots or mothercare and are good for storing.  
I also used the avent expressor and its great I get about 5 ounces every morning from one boob. Have you tried it yet?
anyway best go little one is crying have a good day all xx


----------



## kim78

Hey KMCG, I haven't tried expressing yet, I asked Midwife and she said to leave it another couple of weeks, but then another person said to not leave it any longer than 4 weeks to give them a bottle, so 4 weeks tomorrow and not sure what to do hee hee....  We bought a tommee tippee electric pump but not tried it out yet, will maybe give it a go this weekend.  The problem for me is they say to do it from one breast while feeding on the other, well mine are both usually occupied!!!!  Think it is going to be trial and error, maybe try it after I have fed the little ones see what is left..  The girls went down at 10 last night and were up for the first time at 2 which was fantastic 4 hours sleep most I have had in a long time, then they were up at 5, 6 and for good at 7!!!!  

The girls weighed yesterday and Emily has gone from 6.9 to 7.1 and Megan from 5.14 to 6.4, the HV is happy with that, hopefully going forward they will just continue to put on weight, but atleast it gives me the confidence that they are getting enough from me.  They are both happy and content little ones so they must be getting enough... 

I bet the next time we are out for lunch or dinner they scream, just been lucky for my first couple of times, think they are looring me into a false sense of security hee hee. 

Kezzy hun, how you getting on, not long till test day now, keep going. xxx

Hey Jilljill hows the teething going, I am dreading that, double the trouble!!!  Mind you don't they say that it doesn't bother some babies as much, a good sign is the drolling isn't it?  If they start drolling like a boxer dog then its a good sign

Hey Lalya how you and Anna doing, you back into a routine now hubby is away again, can you believe my hubby is still here, now been 6 weeks which is fantastic for me, but really want to get my first trip done, the longer he is here the more anxious I am getting about it. 

Cherripie, hope you are doing ok, let us know how you are getting on.

Hope everyone else is well, better go, Megan is fast asleep in her bouncer but Emily is fighting the sleep and is starting to tell me she is bored...  Hubby is still sleeping, lucky for him!!  Mind you he let me go for a couple of hours sleep last night, I had a splitting headache but had had a bad night with the girls the night before and was just really over tired, feeling better today, thankfully.

Take care, lol xxx


----------



## JillJill

Morning girlies

Z still getting up at 4.30am every morning and I never manage to get back to sleep. Don't mind today as its Friday and Sandy sleeps in Z's room and I go into our room. Z had his bottle then had a big poo, after I changed him I went to put nappy in bin and came back to find my wee man was fast asleep on the change mat (like his dad can sleep anywhere but I need a cosy bed with duvet wrapped round me). It's been so long since me and Sandy shared a bed, it'll feel weird when we start leaving Z alone.

Got 2nd week of baby massage today. KM its great, you will really enjoy. Only thing I don't like is that the babies are naked and Z likes to wee wee all over the place.

Mum having a little halloween party tonight, can't wait to see Z in his pumpkin costume. I am a cat but still haven't made my tail. I can't wait to start making Z's costumes, I feel the bought ones are a cheat.


----------



## kezzy

Hi all 

Well Ive been naughty and tested 2 days early and got bfp i cant believe it keep saying well cant be hcg shot because thats 3 weeks tomorrow i took it so thats out my system so i must be PREGNANT. Still test tomorrow and Monday and hope its still the same result.

Did anyone test early? 

Hope everyone and babies are well? xxxxxxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Yay Kezzy congratulations!!!  .  I tested one day early and I was fine.  I knew the treatment would work for you!!!  I still didn't believe it one day early!  I tested every day for the next 3 or 4 days!  Now u have all the fun to look forward to< pregnancy, birth and raising a wee bundle of joy!  Congrats again, so chuffed for you.

Anna has kept me awake the last two nights, not sure what is up with her, think it might be teeth.  She is sleeping in her own room tonight for the first time so will see how that goes.  When she wakes she is settling herself back to sleep but in the meantime waking mummy up!  I'm like a zombie!  Probably won't sleep a wink cause I will be worried I can't see/hear her!!

Oh and I lost 3lb at my first weigh in for weight watchers.  Had my wee brothers engagement party last night though and drank and ate loads so might struggle this week!  Was worth it though, we all had fun.

Going to take Anna to get weighed on Wednesday, not sure what she is now, a lot I think!  ha ha.

Well Xfactor is away to come on I wonder if I will get peace to watch it!

Hope everyone is doing well. xxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Congratulations kezzy.  For pregnancy I tested 2days early, 2nd pg I tested 2days early and with Z's pg I tested 5 days, funny how the attempts I didn't get pg I never tested early.That's the first and most important milestone over, I treated everything as small milestones which made it seem less distant. Enjoy your phone call to unit on Monday.

Layla I keep saying I am going to leave Z in his room alone but can never do it. Mixture of scared incase monitors don't work, I don't hear him plus he still wakes up at 4.30am every day.


----------



## kezzy

Hi all.

Well one day early and same result   we really cant believe it we have never felt so happy never thought this day would come. I kind of knew it had worked i had that feeling but didn't want to think to much about it. Still getting a few pains and AF feeling but not taking any notice of it.

Take care all xxxxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi Kezzy

I'm smiling to myself about how u must be feeling just now, I will never forget the moment I saw those two pink lines, it is totally magical!  Enjoy taking it all in and like Jill says enjoy your call to ACU!

Well Anna had her first night in her own room last night, just left my door open and her door open, I slept like a baby and she slept right through!  First I heard of her was 7.30 this morning.  So glad I have done that now, should have done it weeks ago as it was all her wee noises waking me up!  She never actually needed to get up and always settled herself back to sleep so I knew she would be fine.  She is still in her crib will leave her in that for a wee while until I put her into her cot just to get her used to the room, although she didn't even seem to notice!

Hope everyone else is well

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Fantastic news kezzy, congratulations hunny, i remember that first positive test so clearly, still feels so unreal it worked, even as i am sitting feeding one of my little angels... I am so delighted for you.  Did you have two eggs implanted  i cant remember what you said.  Well i didnt test early was too scared, plus hubbie wouldnt let me but i did do 4 tests to be sure...  Let us know after you phone tomorrow when your first scan is.  Hope you havea great weekend celebrating, you deserve it. 

Hey Lalya you must be so chuffed sounds like a very successful night...  Think that is a long way off for us at the mo, they are still feeding every 2-3 hours, can't imagine them sleeping through the night.  I gues it is still early days at the mo, they are just over 4 weeks old, do they start sleeping better after 6 weeks 

Oh Jilljill poor you, don't really blame you though, hopefully it will get easier, even if you start the night in Zanders room then move into your own room slowing at your own pace.  Are you managing to get some sleep during the day? 

Kmcg hows you and C doing, it is such a miserable day, I hate not being able to get out a walk with the girls, think the fresh air is good for them and me!!  

Well the grand prix is on today so lost my husband for a few hours hee hee, well he isn't bad away making lunch at the mo while it is on pause... 

Hope you are all well, take care lots of love xxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi

Just a quick post phoned the ward scan is Tuesday 17th November so 2 weeks tomorrow can't wait. Can't believe i am pregnant   won't sink in for a while just doesn't feel real. 

Well going away in town with my friend. Take care xxxxx


----------



## JillJill

kezzy I didn't believe I was having a baby til I saw him. Try to relax and just focus on scan, it will seem like time is dragging but after it you will wonder where the time went.Have you worked out due date yet? I had egg collection 20th Oct and was due 13th July so I think you are about the same.

Well done again.


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
CONGRATULATIONS KEZZY    sooo pleased for you that is absolutely fantastic news.  Hope you are feeling well and im sure you are just elated it really is the best feeling in the world.  this is the most lucky site.  Have you told your family? I was crying everytime I told people at the start i think its just words that you never imagine you are going to be saying.  well done.

I have been away for a long weekend in dunoon the 3 of us stayed in a hotel for a few nights which was a lovely break just good to get away and get all my meals cooked for me.  C was great as well we got to eat every meal as we just brought her bouncer chair into the restaurant and she sat quite happily.  She was getting oohed and ahhed by all the old people in the hotel.

Layla that is great for anna sleeping all that time we put C in her room last night as well still in her basket and she slept from 10 until 6 so that is great going as well, she then had a feed then slept until 8.30.  This week we are also trying to get her to go down about 8 as normally we just keep her up till later so need to really work on a routine.  She went down last night at 8 but cried so picked her up and gave her a cuddle and she slept for an hour but then  was up so fed her again and put her back down.  anyway will see how it goes.  
She had her weigh in on Wed and is now 13.5 she is just feeding great.  She had a wee hallloween party on thursday morning before we left so she was dressed as a witch she was soooo sweet.  Jill Z looks very cute as well.  

Kim glad you are still getting on good with the twins you certainly sound very calm about everything.  They will start sleeping more probably about 8 weeks they will be used to going for 4 hours it is early days for you but just think everytime they feed they are growing so that is a good thing.  
Anyway best go, got rhyme time this afternoon have a good ay all xx


----------



## JillJill

km glad you had a nice time away and that C was good. 

Still not much sleeping going on in this house. We seemed to get no more than 6hrs from him then awake for feed for at least and hour then goes back to sleep for no more than 2hrs. He is normally on 5x7oz bottles but today it will probably be 6 bottles as he started screaming after 3hrs. I am getting so tired, even on weekends when Sandy does nightshift I still get up.


----------



## kezzy

Hi 

I'm still in a dreamland still can't take it in. Been getting alot of cramps today not sore cramps just like when I'm away start a period lower backache too which i get before I'm due on so i keep going to the toilet to check   Did any of you ladies get this after your BFP? I just can't wait to the scan to make sure everything is fine and make it more real too. I'm driving myself mad with these cramps started getting them last night and there non stop today!! Ive been really tired too i do nothing but sleep have no energy at all went in town yesterday morning and had to come home half hour later as i was exhausted and just wanted to have a sleep so i came home and slept all afternoon and night hehe. 

I'm away to jimmy Chung's for tea tonight thats our celebrating meal from my friend i hope i get some energy to get moving. 

Hope your all well xxxx


----------



## JillJill

kezzy oh yes I remember the crampy feeling and the panic it brings. I was on 'toilet checking' until about 24wks. I even had a small amount of bleeding at about 6wks. As for energy levels I wasn't too bad but then again I was quite lucky and even at end of pg I was still active.

Me and Z got cold so Sandy as took night duty to give me a good night sleep, didn't work as only managed about 5hrs, have spent the rest of time looking for xmas gifts.


----------



## kim78

Hey girls, Kezzy don't worry you are perfectly normal, I knicker checked for about 5 months then settled down a bit then when my sister in law lost her baby at 20 weeks it sent me into overdrive again.  I finally started to feel relaxed after 32 weeks when I thought if my babies were born they would be ok.  But yeah you never really  relax, always thinking something is going to go wrong...  When you start feeling your baby move around inside you it is the most comforting feeling that everything is ok.  It will be your scan before you know it, time really does fly by, just enjoy every minute of being pregnant.  My only side effect was the tiredness in the first 10-16 weeks, so it is a good sign you are shattered, you will have to get used to it, hee hee, just hope you don't get sickness...  

Hey Jilljill how you and Zander feeling, hope you don't have the cold for too long.  I know why is it the first sleep when you put them to bed is longer than the rest, the girls usually sleep between 3 and 4 hours when they are first put down then up every 2-3 hours after that?  

KMCG, I am waiting to hit the 6-8 weeks and notice a dramatic difference in their sleeping hee hee, they are pretty good during the night and I see 3 wakes as good so when I hit 2 I will be over the moon..  I am lucky cause they do usually wake, feed and back to sleep quickly.  I have started feeding them both together at night, when one wakes wake the other one so I am only up the once and it works so much better.  

Hey Lalya hows you and Anna, did you take a year off I can't remember, I can't believe I now only have 11 months left, I know it is ages but just can't believe how quick the first month has gone, think I will be back at work before I know it.

Well better go and see to dinner, girls have been fed and quiet at the moment but sure the minute I put out tea it will be feeding time again....

I am still beleding which is annoying, I also lost 3 large clots today, phoned MV and she said I could have an infection so will have to keep an eye on it, thats nearly 5 weeks shurely I should be stopping by now, and especially not having such large clots.....

Hope everyone is well, speak soon lol xx


----------



## JillJill

kim I feel slightly better tonight but poor Z, he can't really sleep cause his cough wakes him up, his little nose is running. I bleed for about 4wks only stopped a week or so after I stopped breastfeeding.


----------



## kmcg

Hi 
Kezzy like everyone says these feelings are totally natural I had OHSS when I first found out so I felt awful for a few weeks and was so tired but just rest when your body says to as much as you can, now is the time to take it easy and really look after yourself.

Kim you are just doing so good feeding I cant for one second imagine feeding 2 one seems hard enough well particularly in the early days.  at least it saves washing bottles i think.  Have you tried expressing yet? Cerys is still doing good in her sleep (touch wood) last night she went down just before 9 and was up at 4.30 then straight back down after a feed and heard her chatting away to herself at 7 so happy with that.  Tonight she has gone down just about 10 minutes ago and is snoring away not sure whether i should wake her up at 11 or just leave her and see what happens? 

i am having a dilemma its my hubby's 40th in december and we said a while ago that we would go away at some point just me and him for a few days, December is way to early to leave C on her own so thought i could booka few days in amsterdam in May from thursday to sunday as a surprise, but everytime I go to book it i worry about how i will feel leaving C for 3 days.  I keep cancelling everytime it goes to confirm payment.  I know its a while away but the thought of being away from her at the moment is not good, dont know ehether just to book her as its only £25 then we could always take her if we felt we couldnt leave her, she will be 9 months by then.  what do you guys think?  She would be with the parents so I have no worries about her being well looked after.  

Kim I so know what you mean about going back to work and time flying I have now been off nearly 4 months that is just soooo scary wont be long till im back in July. This is the fastest my life has ever gone, days just fly by.  
Jill hope your colds are getting better I have put a wee rolled up towel under C's matress to help her breathe better in her sleep as she is still snotty from the cold and it has helped.  She wipes her snot all over my shoulders lovely!! feel like Im constantly picking her nose.
anyway enough of that yuk  have a good night all xx


----------



## amandaw

Hi all

Sorry I've not been online for a wee while, my computer broke and I had no access to the online world    Thank you everyone for making me feel so welcome!  Anyway, enough about me!  

kezzy - I am soooo happy for you!  Amazing news.   How are you feeling today?  

Amxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hey girlies

Amanda any progress your end? 

KM I would book the hol. By May you might be desperate for a couple of nights off   . I leave Z with my mum but don't feel ready for overnight yet. However my mum has stayed here a couple of times and stayed in Z's room to give us a break but I still end up getting up.

Sandy is 60 on the 23rd of this month so want to make it special but don't know what to do. I have bought him tickets for the Celtic end against dundee utd which is on the 22nd. Do I go out for meal and cinema just us 2 that day or do I involve family? 

I am feeling better except when I first wake up and last thing at night. Z is still full of it, poor wee man. He scared me last night as I think he sniffed and swolled some snot and started choking. He is still giving smiles though. It's really hard as due to his haemophilia he is not allowed medicines that contain asprin or irubufen so only given calpol as I know that safe.

Got him weighed today and he is 16lb 7oz and 63cm so doing great. Last day of baby massage tomorrow


----------



## kmcg

Hi
yes your right Jill I proabbly will really welcome it then, used to bug me when my friends said they couldnt leave their kids, i used to think get a grip and I would never be like that!!Cerys is going to to stay overnight at the inlaws in december as we have a party to go to and we also have our works xmas nights on the same night so my mum is coming to stay just need to do it once and will probably feel fine about it.
I say involve the family for hubby's birthday on the day but also make sure you do your own thing as well either another day or do family during the day and you 2 at night. good excuse to have week long celebrations. 
i found the balbus drops on a tissue and lefgt near cerys bed helped


----------



## amandaw

Hi Jill

Oh no - how are you feeling now?   I hate having a cold.  How is your lovely wee person getting on?  I hope he sleeps ok tonight and doesn't give you too much of a fright.

I am getting on ok thanks - I got AF yesterday, which I would usually not be pleased about, but as my AF's are 50 days apart at the moment, when I get it, I feel happy.  I am really hoping that increasing my metformin to 850mg twice a day and losing weight (lost 12 pounds so far)...will make my AF's more regular.  Off to the doctors in January...my doctors didn't want to see me until I'd gone 12 months of trying. Sigh! Trying so hard to make sure my body is as healthy as possible.  

Hope you are all well.

x


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

Been having a bit of a nightmare this week, think Anna is really getting some grief from her teeth coming, can't believe it this early!  I think she is going to swallow her fist shortly if shes not careful!  Also getting her to go down at night has become a total nightmare!  She screams and screams when u put her down and stops instantly when you lift her up!  Little madam!  She is sleeping good once down although waking me up once each night usually with sucking noises from her chewing on her hand but doesn't need up, she goes down between 9-10 and thats her till 8am ish.  I have had it easy so far so am taking really bad.  Looking forward to daddy coming home on Thursday as its tough when she is screaming all the time when u are on your own.

KMCG I have booked a girly weekend in Newcastle in April next year, I am feeling funny about it also, she would be with her dad but am not at all sure!  It was a cheap deal so I will not be too upset if it comes to the time and I can't face going!  A few of us booked it as we missed celebrating our 30th birthdays this year as we were pregnant.

Cerys has taken over Anna in the chubby stakes!  She got weighed on Wednesday and she is 12lb 15oz which is great.  They were happy with her anyway, shes got the mitchelin man legs!  

I'm going the opposite way now, lost another 3lb at weight watchers this week, thats 6lb in two weeks, totally chuffed with that.  There isn't a clas next week so it will be a fortnight until my next weigh in so have to remain strong!!

Jill hope u feeling better soon from your cold.  I agree with KM, do a family thing and a couple thing, celebrate as much as you can!!  Oh and Anna has done that choking cough thing before, I nearly had a heart attack, middle of the night and I leapt out my bed and dashed to her room but she was already back asleep!!  My god they are a worry these babies of ours!

Kezzy I felt very crampy and weird for quite a while after finding out.  I ended up having quite a few bleeds all the way up until 14 weeks which was a worry but we came through it ok.  I was at the loo all the bloomin time!  I think they thought I had a bladder issue at my work!!  

Amanda well done on the weight loss, you are doing great, hopefully you can get your periods regulated with medication.

Kim I took a year off, it is just flying past though!  Hubby doesn't want me to go back, he loves coming home and I am off, not sure if I can see myself not working though, or even if we could afford it, will think more about that next year (which is not too far away eek!!).

Would love to have another baby soon, I don't want to wait a long time, we are not using any contraception but after what we have been through I don't hold out much hope for a natural BFP!  Would crap myself if it happened too fast!  Waiting till Anna one year old then we are discussing IVF again.  We both definately want another one but hubby not keen to do IVF again!!  Think I will manage to persude him though!

Anyway got to go and do bottles then get to my bed, got RPM in the morning, KMCG have you tried power plates?  I did it first time tonight bloomin heck its hard!!  Brillliant for toning though so will defo go back.

Cherriepie are you ok?  Worried as not heard from you in ages.

Did anyone hear from Lisa?

Have a fab weekend ladies.

Speak soon xxx


----------



## JillJill

Morning girlies

Really bad this end, Z just being a pain in the bum. Definately going to be like his father and have man flu when in fact he has a sniffle. We have encouraged it and have been giving him lot of cuddles which has set him back. He is back feeding 4hourly even during the night and lucky if he is sleeping for more than 2hrs at a time mostly in our arms. Sandy is off from next Fri so we are getting tough. every other baby I know sleeps at least 6 full hrs a night. Going online to get some xmas pressies, or at least ideas.

I am meant to go back to work in March but due to Z's condition I cannot be forced to go back. This will be about the same time Z will start his injections which require 3 hospital visits a week and that doesn't include visits if he injures himself. Can't see my boss being that flexible. Still got 4months to think about it. Where is the time going?


----------



## LaylaB

Aww Jill I can sympathise, very hard to be tough with them!  I keep saying I will leave anna to cry but I can't! then I pick her up and she stops crying and smiles!!  Little bugger, she's got me sussed!

Will u be able not to work?  I'm not sure what to do, would like to spend all the time with Anna but can't see me not working at all and don;t want to get out of work now and then have to get back to it in a few years time.  Plus financially we will have to see.

I met girlfriends this afternoon for a drink, had three half pints (had anna with me) and felt half drunk!  Got my first big night out in two weeks, dad on 24 hour duty so how the hell am I going to cope!  Will be sent home to my bed by half nine!!  No time left to practice either, will need to eat a big meal before I leave the house.

Well looking forward to x factor tonight if I get peace to watch it, it will be on sky plus just in case!

xxxxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Hope you have all had a good weekend.
I booked my trip away so hopefully be fine with it Layla I also have a hen weekend in April which I wasnt really thinking too much of as she will be with her dad but it sure is a hard thought leaving them.  They so have us wrapped round their wee fingers cerys is exact same cries when she goes down and stops as soon as i pick her up i do try and leave her but never do more than a few minutes as I can tell she wont stop if i leave her.  i then cuddle her till she is really sleepy and then put her down which I know is bad but it is hard.  Thats a shame wee anna is feeling her teeth already although she is a great wee sleeper.  C has been in her bed since 7.30 thats the earliest ever, she has been doing quite well anytime around 8pm and sleeps till 3ish then up for feed and back to sleep.  I can cope with being up once but Jill I do feel for you being up that often hopefully it will pass though v soon.  My pals wee boy is 5 months and he is up almost every 2 hours all the time she is absolutely demented I dont think I would be able to function on such little sleep all the time.
I love it when i go into her room in the morning when she makes noises and when i look in her basket she waves her arms excitedly when she sees me, that melts my heart every morning, no matter how tired i am it makes me smile instantly.  
night in by myself tonight hubby away so having a wee glass of vino and chilling which has been v nice.
Layla havent tried power plate but have seen the posters for it, was it a class or is it just in the gym? well done you on your weight loss. I too am now a lightweight on the drink and have started drinking shandies when out as cant handle much else when out.
Jill will you go back full time when you do? what have you thought about for childcare?  I am going to start looking after xmas so I can get a place booked. hate the thought of someone else looking after her but hey ho no choice.
anyway njoy rest of weekend xx


----------



## JillJill

Morning 

Z seems much better with cold but still up for feeds, maybe he is hungry and needs weaning. As for work, financially it would be nice to have another wage coming in but we could manage it. My mum will look after Z if I do go back to work so no extra childcare costs.

Well going to try and get couple more hours


----------



## kezzy

Hi all 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend so far. 

All the baby talk i will be able to join in soon hehe.

I phoned the ward on Fri and sat as Fri i woke up with terrible cramping and was so scared it was going wrong but they said that its fine and I'm not bleeding so nothing they can do just to hold off until scan as I'm to early to pick up a heartbeat. 

Last night went to asda and got another test (don't know why!?)    It was positive really dark so it has eased my mind a little. When i tested it was really dark anyway but this was darker and it was late at night so was chuffed   I just cant stop thinking someone is going to come along and take it all away from me i am driving myself and everyone around me mad with it its so hard to relax and i just want to enjoy being pregnant hopfully when i have a scan it will relax me more. 

Hope everyone and babies are well. Wot did you all do over the weekend? 

Take care xxxx


----------



## kmcg

Ah kezzy glad your mind is a wee bit at rest doing the extra tests it is such a worry until you see the heartbeat then you worry about soemthing else and you keep worrying its just worry worry worry.  Im sure it will all be fine though and it sounds perfectly normal as your body is doing so much work.  
can I just ask as well does anyones baby's have green pooh?  C over thr past 2 days has had a couple of brocollie green coloured and yesterday Im sure she was a bit sore passing it?  is this normal?  am seeing the HV tomorrow for baby massage so will ask her anyway. even when they are here they are worry worry. 
she slept last night from 8.30 till 6 fantastic hope it continues tonight.  anyway must go get tea ready off to body pump tonight x


----------



## LaylaB

KM, Anna's poos are always yellow, maybe sometimes a bit brown.  No really sure what is normal as I know breastfed is different.  She only goes every 3-4 days as well, which I thought was a problem but HV says its fine as long as its not hard which means constipation.  Let me know what HV says.

Took me an hour to get Anna to bed last night, constantly screaming every time I put her down.  I've got a musical winnie the pooh that lights up (grannies x mas present to her) so she gave me it now so I can try that!  Will see how it goes tonight!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Morning

KM Z's poos haven't changed colour, could it be something you ate? Hope you enjoyed baby massage we had a ball although having to sing the nursery rhymes was embarrasing as I can't sing.

Layla something must be in the air. Z over the cold but is just screaming, has to be teeth. I had a really bad night and day yesterday but he seems to be better today, he went to bed at half 10 and is still asleep. Only thing different I did was put him in a sleeping bag.

kezzy hows the tiredness? Like KM said it is all a worry. I think it only calms down a bit when baby starts moving. I bought one of this machines to listen to hb but doesn't work til 14wks so give me a shout around then and I will pass it on. No point at minute cause you would try to se it and get upset when you can't find it.


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Loved the baby massage course today was really good and C loved it or seemed very relaxed and contented, bit of a nightmare getting organised and out the door for 9.15 but we managed, think it will be really good. It was also with a few girls from my ante natal so that was nice and meeting up tomorrow with them.

I asked about the nappies and she said maybe it was something I ate, but cant think of anything or that I havent ate enough, dont think its that I either as i always eat or just a tummy upset.  Not convinced its that either as she isnt bothered by it. said it could be that she is just getting the hind milk but cant be that either as I only feed her from once side at a time and so she would definately be getting enough.  She wieghed her to check she is putting on and she was 12pound 13 which is fine as last time was 12 5 so she has put on weight fine which I kind of guessed anyway.  will just keep an eye on it and will contact her if it doesnt stop.  this morning they were normal colour but still a bit green.
did Z like his sleeping bag then, I havent tried C in one yet but will when I put her in her cot they are just a great invention.
have a good day all xx we should arrange a date to meet up again


----------



## JillJill

KM glad you both liked baby massage. I was also with most of my antenatal class which was great, except one mum but she had twins so went to twin antenatal classes. Who's your HV? Mines is Claire.

Z slept til 7.45am, which is great considering he has been getting up for 2 feeds and playing the dummy game. Only thing different is maybe he is over cold or maybe the sleeping bag, we will see tonight  

Everything delivered from my xmas online shopping spree on saturday. Only did it so early as got special extra clubcard points through that had to be used by 15/11/09. Just counting the extra points its 1500 so can't complain. Got toys for my nephews and preordered Sandy the new Harry Potter DVD. Also when in town on Sat I went into 'Card Factory' and got all my special cards, we buy the boxed cards in the Jan sales but hate buying special cards incase people not with us the following year. Still a few bits and bobs to get but I would say I'm fairly organised except for my dad, he is so hard to get for.

Going out Friday night and mum is keeping Z over night. When I asked her to babysit she assumed it was overnight and got excited. Don't know how to feel but I know if there is a problem she will call me. Z has the haemophilia clinc on Thursday to get his levels cheked again, I keep praying for a miracle that they got it wrong.

Making pasta bolognaise for tea then Sandy off to pool tonight.


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how u all doing, feels like ages since i have been on.  Have been finding things really difficult since hubby left last thursday.  Struggling to cope with seeing to both my little girls, really upsets me when one is crying while i am seeing to the other one. Have had help from my parents and mother in law but i panic when i have to be on my own.  Feel like i am being a bad mum..  Still breastfeeding which takes a lot out of me.

Jiljill i am the same let the girls fall asleep on me and as soon as i put them down they wake up so are grumpy as not getting enough naps, need to get into the tough love as i dont have anytime to do anything, not even eat and when someone does make me something to eat one handed i have no appetite.  Really love my girls to bits and would have it no other way but finding it hard.  Things will be better when hubbie is home but then he will be away again.......

Feeding Emily at the mo better go see if i can get her changed before megan wakes.

Hope everyone else is doing well, glad u booked your trip kmcg, layla how u doing.

Kezzy what u r feeling is perfectly normal, like the girls say when u see the heartbeat everything will seem more real.

lots of luv xxxxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Kim my top tip for sleep would be white noise!!  Anna won't go to bed without it, I started off trying putting the hoover on and she fell asleep, obviously you can't go to bed with the hoover running so I went on itunes and there are loads of CD's available of baby white noise.  I downloaded one and she always sleeps with it.  Tried the last few mornings just with the cot mobile but she won't have it, its got to be white noise!  The CD I have lasts an hour and I just leave it running at night once I put her down and then she is deeply asleep by the time it is finished. In the morning after her feed I play the CD twice and she sleeps that whole two hours, sometimes more. Might be worth a try for you.  The hairdryer also works a treat and the extractor fan in the kitchen!!  Sounds mad but it works in this house!  Apparently babies like it because it sounds like being in the womb.

Hubby got home today, glad about that, I had to put him to bed at 9 as he was asleep on the couch, bless, he works in middle east so its a long commute!  Thing is his first night he sleeps so early so will be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and always likes a wee chat with me at that time hmmmm!!

Going to help my friend tomorrow, she is trying to get her baby off the breast and onto the bottle and is having a major battle with it.  I like a challenge!  

I've ordered a new bath for Anna, it looks like a bucket and shes meant to sit up in it, waiting for it to arrive.  Bath times are torture, she totally hates it, I think we have established that she doesn't like lying back in the water so hopefully the new bath will be a success, at the moment have had to get mum and dad to help me bath her as someone has to distract her with toys while I wash her!!  Not a nice experience when she is screaming her head off, have tried more water, less water, warmer, cooler, nothing seems to help.  Fingers crossed the new bath arrives soon.

Well Friday tomorrow, hope you all have a good weekend.

Has anyone heard from Cherriepie, a bit concerned that she's not been on especially knowing she had PND, hope she is ok.

Take care girlies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Layla I heard that too about white noise but never tried it, I might give it a go and we really need sleep. As for bath Z hated his baby bath but loves the big bath. Sometimes one of us will go in with him and bob him up and down but if we pushed for time we let him in by himself and float him back and forward. Now he only cries when we take him out. Going swimming on Monday for 1st time so hopefully he will enjoy it.

Still having a terrible time here. No 2 nights are the same. Sandy has gone to work absolutely shattered. We are meant to be a night out tonight and my mum babysitting but I think we might get a takeaway, DVD's, choc and shill out on sofa. My mum says that is a waste of a night off but I just feel that if we go out tonight then we will still be shattered tomorrow. Sandy off on hols from today so we are using the monitors and going to see if us not being there helps.

Hope you all have wonderful weekends.


----------



## kezzy

Hi all 

I told my friend about the white noise shes gonna give a go. Shes never heard of it.

Well i am driving myself completely mad waiting on my scan i am looking for things its so annoying i just want to enjoy it but i just cant as I'm to scared. I'm still getting period cramps on and off past few days they have been quite strong again after not having them on Monday and Tuesday. I then got browny discharge on Thursday which sent me in a panic and was crying all night but it was only a few times i had it that day i phoned nhs out of hours but the nurse said theres no point in scanning you as your still early just to wait for my scan next week told me to up my fluid intake over night and wear a pad to see if the colour changes but i never got anymore and haven't had anymore just these bloody cramps. I'm starting to feel sick (not being sick tho) every morning from Tuesday and still really sleep not as bad tho. I just wish i wasn't so scared and thinking of the worst all the time its really getting me down and really should be so happy at this point, i am happy but more scared of something happening argh its driving me mad. Feels good to let it all sorry for going on so long hehe. 

Away to my friends for tea take my mind off things a bit. Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxxx


----------



## LaylaB

I read it somewhere on the internet about the white noise and it's the best thing ever!  I really have to play it during the day to get her to sleep, once she goes down at night she is fine but needs it to drop off, tonight is the first night in weeks she went down without a peep, have had some screaming matches the last few weeks but daddy came home yesterday so she's not had much sleep today so think she was just pooped at bedtime!

Jill thats a shame that Z is unsettled and I totally understand about u not wanting your night out, in the early days when I was sooo tired I dreaded a night out, even though it was usually only a few drinks then home but I knew I would be up through the night and it really was a thought!  I am just keeping my fingers crossed that Anna continues sleeping through, the HV says she may start waking through the night again as she gets hungrier and needs more food eek!  At the moment she is taking 4 8oz bottles in a day, it was 5 7oz but was struggling to fit that in and she was leaving a lot so now she takes more milk but in less bottles in a day.  Was scared to try that as the routine was good but its better now so was worth the risk!

Kezzy hang in there, I am sure everything will be fine at your scan, what date is your scan anyway?  Am keeping everything crossed for you.  f its any consolation I was exactly the same, I had about two days on cloud 9 and then just worried no stop, I think I only relaxed a bit once I was 5 months and even then there was always still something to worry about!  I wasn't happy till they handed me my baby and even then I had to undress her to make sure she had all her bits!!  Was funny the midwife was trying to wrap her up just after she was born and I was fighting her trying to unwrap her!  Was sobbing and saying I need to check she has all her fingers and toes!!

My friend just had a baby girl this week, almost 4 weeks early! She is totally beautiful they have called her Lara, she weighed 6lb 8oz which is brilliant for how early she was, she is just gorgeous, wish it was me again!  I really want another, hubby says he's not doing IVF again though so I will just have to pray for a miracle!  So so happy with my wee angel but unfortunately it has given me a taste for motherhood and if I could I would just fill up my house!!

Well better go, having a glass of wine with hubby, oh by the way folks I have now lost 9lb on weight watchers - woo hoo, want to loose another 9 and I will be very very happy, I only have another pound to go to pre pregnancy weight but I was heavier than normal when I fell preggers so want to get down a bit more.

Enough gassing for tonight.  Take care ladies and enjoy your weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

kezzy some light blleding is ok. I remember at 6wks pg with Z I had some but was only a couple times after I wiped. The sickiness is a good sign, I had severe nausea then at 12wks I had morning sickness but nothing major.

Layla I'm sure if you really wanted ivf you would be able to talk hubby round. When are you thinking about weaning? Well done on weight loss. 

We didn't go out but mum still wanted Z so off he went. We had a takeaway and were in bed by 10pm. He was great for my mum, slept from 10pm til 7.45 without a wimper. We hoped to get the monitors set up for last night but didn't realise the battery needed 16hrs charging so Sandy went in with him. He went down at 10pm awake, woke for his dummy at 4am then slept til 7.30. The monitors are all ready to go tonight. So fingers crossed.

Z has been getting porridge in the morning for weeks but this week we have introduced real food. He had mushed banana but I put some of his milk in it and today he had pureed apple. He loved it. Sandy off this week so gonna try to get some stuff made and freeze it.


----------



## LaylaB

Jill thats good about Zanders sleep but how annoying that when staying with your mum he slept right through!  As for weaning, I was speaking to health visitor and she said try not to before 6 months, I'm going to wait and see how she's getting on still on milk, if she starts waking up hungry in a few weeks through the night I think I might go earlier than that.  If she continues sleeping through I will stick with milk.  My pal started her wee boy on baby rice at 4 months so everyone is different.  I just think once I start weaning its another thing I have to think about, cooking things and preparing etc etc, I'm all for keeping it easy while I can!!

Had a quiet weekend.  It's great now Anna going down about half nine so I feel like I can get things done while she's in bed before I have to go to mine.  I'm getting out to play on Saturday for the first time!  Girly night out and daddy looking after baby, I've told him he MUST get up in the morning with her as I will be dying!  First proper hang over, not good!!

We've got a big night out on 27 December the two of us so I have asked my mum and dad to come and stay here, will be nice to have a proper night out for both of us and not have to worry about the morning feed!  I do find now I really look forward to my nights out as they are not so frequent any more!  

Well hope you all had a good weekend, I'm away to get bottles done before bed, got RPM in the morning, got to rack up those points for all my vodkas on Saturday!!

Take care girls xxxx

Oh by the way the new bath came and she hates that one too!!  Help, bathtimes are no fun in my house!  Jill when did you put Zander in the big bath?  And did you just go in with him?  Not sure how to go about trying that xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls long time no speak, well Chris back today so maybe I will get more of a chance to catch up while he is at home.  It has certainly been an adventure the last 2 weeks, I am absolutely shattered.  Girls are doing well, they get weighed today, only downside is they are still feeding every 2 hours and I am up usually every 1 1/2 during the night by the time they feed then settle back down again.  Any advice on how to get them to sleep longer will be greaty appreciated.  I know they feed more as they were small babies but just cant see an end to this in the future, I am sure it will change but wish I knew when. 

Kezzy all the best for tomorrow hun, can't wait to hear how you get on, you must be so excited and terrified at the same time..  When we went in for our 6 week scan she said we could come back in 2 weeks as there would be a big difference, so remember and ask if you can if they don't say anything to you, it was a nice way to break up the time before the official 12 week scan at antenatal.  Hope you are not feeling too sick for long, its good you haven't actually been sick.  I remember in the first 16 weeks I felt that I had a hangover but never that bad that I was sick or felt like being sick just a bit under the weather. 

Well Layla thats great you are getting out for a night out, do you think hubby will cope hee hee, I have a lunch on Wed with friends and I am tempted to leave the girls with Chris, we are only going to the golf club which is a 5 min walk from the house so will feed them before I go and if he needed me he could either walk up with them or give me a phone.  That is definately the bonus to bottle feeding when you can go out with no worries that the littles ones will be fed and you don't have to worry about expressing.. Not sure how much longer I will continue to breastfeed, it is so draining will just play it by ear. I am just so pleased I have managed to do it up to now. Well done on your weight loss, sure you will lose your remaining 9lb by Christmas, just in time to put it all back on again...  Well I was 14 7 when the twins were born and I am now down to 11.5 still got just under 2 stone to go but am in no rush, just trying to eat sensibly, hard to find the time to eat the moment so probably not eating enough for breastfeeding, but when Chris is home he will make the meals again which will keep me going... 

Jilljill thats brilliant Zander sleeps so well, I bet you can't wait to try out the monitor and have you and Sandy back sharing the bed!!!!  We haven't used our monitor too much as it is not often the girls have gone to bed and we are still downstairs, but it is really good and we have confidence in it.  You can hear the slightest of movements, even them passing winde hee hee..... Sounds like he is doing really well. 

Hey KMCG are you still doing the baby massage at home?  My girls still hate having their nappy or clothes changed, scream the place down, any tips??  

Well I am still bleeding, been at doctors last week and I got swabs taken which found an infection so now on more antibiotics just want I need on top of the exhaustion, thankfully these ones don't seem to be having a great effect on the girls, not like the ones I took for mastitis which made their nappies really bad....  

Hope you are all well, will have to arrange another meet up soon, lots of love xxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Kim as for getting them to sleep longer have you thought about introducing a bottle or two as well as your breast feeding?  I know from the experience of my friend who breast fed only that she wishes she had, her baby is now 4 months old and she still doesn't get more than 3-4 hours sleep at a time and she is exhausted.  She can't get baby to take a bottle at all now as she waited to long to introduce one, also if you are not finding time to eat maybe it's affecting your milk.  You could try introducing a bottle before bed time as formula milk fills them up longer and you might get a bit longer.  I know my other pal used to breast feed during the day and bottle feed for the night and that worked for her.  Once you establish both as well you won't have any worries about switching over when you feel the time is right.  I'm no expert but just passing on what I've heard from others.

Better go and get to bed, Anna was up at 6.30 this morning, hoping I don't get a repeat of that tomorrow!!

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi 

Well just back from my scan was so scared. Theres one little heartbeat but the baby is a little on the small side just measuring 3.5mm so got to go back in 2 weeks to make sure he/she is growing     feel more at ease tho knowing that theres a baby there and a heartbeat. I'm so happy and can show it now. Still getting some cramps and pains but they didn't seem concerned about it just got to make a doctors appointment and hand in a urine sample incase its a infextion i have. Cant believe the relief i have now. Sickness has kicked right in had my breakfast this morning came right back up then had soup for dinner at the hospital that came back up in the middle of partners Gran's street   Just glad i have some symptoms    

Well hope everyone is well. away have a sleep so tired take care xxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Congrats Kezzy. Good news is you are getting another scan. Don't worry about size of little bean at the minute. If they were concerned they would have had you back earlier.

Kim sleeping longer tips? Do you have any for me  

Layla enjoy your girly night out and your hangover on Sunday   Z went in big boy bath at about 10wks, he hated the wee bath and pushed his feet in rage so we were scared he would bang his head. First couple of times one of us went in with him but he loved it that much he goes in by him himself. I would say if your going in make sure hubby there to get A out.

Used the monitors on Sunday and he slept from 10pm til 4.30, put dummy back in and off again til 7.30. But last night NIGHTMARE... he went down at 9.30 and woke a couple of times but from 4am he only slept in 10min naps. Sandy went through with him. Only thing different is that he never had a poo at teatime and we never gave him a bath. Sandy at pool tonight but gonna try bathing him myself. Getting his blood level results tomorrow, don't know if I want the call or not.


----------



## kmcg

hi all 
have been away atmy mums for a few days and went to see kasabian which was great so not been able to post so lots of catching up done.  
congrats kezzy that your scan is ok it really is such a relief and im sure in 2 weeks you will see a big difference again.  

kim you have done so well with the feeding but I would agree with layla give them a bottle sooner rather than later as I am so glad I did as Cerys takes a bottle fine and it is such a relief as it means she can get abottle if I go out, or if I have a few drinks or just so hubby can give it.  I have haard people that leave it to late mean they wont take the bottle.  It is also good if your hubby could give it as they might not take it so easy from you as they will just want the boob.  I havent given formula as have so much expressed but there isnt anything wrong with mixed feeding and it would give you a break.  It is really tying and so to have 2 babies at you all the time no wonder you are drained.  Dont skip eating though as it definately has an effect on cerys if I havent ate much the day before and even more so if I dont have much to drink.  Also bananas are good for the milk. i find if I am in the house cerys will feed every 2 hours but if I am out she will go 3-4 hours easy but Im afraid she still does 2 hourly quite often.  It is defo the drawback of breastfeeding but its just great cause its on tap all the time. 
Layla cerys loves her bath and gets quite excited about it thats a shame anna doesnt.  Going to take cerys swimming on saturday so she might hate it after that.  Hope you enjoy your nite out.  
Jill thats a shame you didnt get your night out and that Z is not sleeping so good all the time, i take it he is in his big cot now? i cant remember what a full nights sleep feels like I am still up the once usually about 4 which I dont mind really and still have to sometimes get up to express as I am in agony which is most annoying as it just seems such a waste when i could be sleeping.  
anyway Jabs tomorrow so not sure how that will be hopefully she will be fine.
shall we get a date set for meeting? I am quite happy if you want to come to me this time? or Kim is that too much hassle?
hope you all have a good peaceful night x


----------



## JillJill

KM glad youhad a nice time away. Z has been in his big boy cot since he was born. For first 2 wks he slept in carrycot thing which was placed in the cot but when he was in hospital he slept in there big cots so we put him in his own when we got home. 

All you mums with girls are so lucky. I've been looking for Z's christmas day outfit, the girls stuff are gorgeous but the boys are all jeans etc and look naff.

Some good news. Z's consultant phoned yesterday and his blood clotting levels have come up. He still has haemophilia but has moved from severe to moderate. The nurse is coming out on Tues to discuss things with us as we have only been told what to expect with severe. Don't know much info at the min but am so relieved.


----------



## kezzy

Hi 

Just popping on away go back to the hospital for another scan. Had a heavy bleed last night and was in total agony so went up to ward 36 they had a look at me last night and couldn't see where the blood was coming from as my neck of the womb was closed and there was no active bleeding just blood sitting on my cervix so away get a scan to make sure baby is okay i really hope so i haven't had any blood clots so thats good at least the bleeding has stopped just brown blood when wiping so that gotta be a good sign too that no fresh blood and my tummy and back feels as if Ive been battered its so sore. So i hope i go up here and baby has a heartbeat i really really hope so I'm praying. 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## kmcg

oh kezzy im really praying for you and hope everythink is okay.  you must be beside youself with worry i really do hope you get some good news x

Jill thats fantastic news about Z sounds like he is doing so well and that is just what you want to hear, any improvement is good news.  I agree with you about the clothes the girls stuff is just amazing there are so many beautiful outfits but for boys you cant dress them up as much unless you put a shirt and tie on them but thats just sooo not the same.
x


----------



## JillJill

kezy


----------



## little1

Sending big positive thoughts your way Kezzy      and lots of   i hope it all goes well for you xxx


----------



## kezzy

Back from the hospital and baby is fine i feel so lucky i saw the little heartbeat and baby is bigger 7.6mm so thats great news too they don't know where the bleeding come from but theres no bleeding in the sac i just hope the bleeding stays away now and it was a one off   thank goodness the baby is fine though i feel so blessed my little fighter   Just have to put my feet up and relax my partner has been great don't know what id do without him he fussing around me its great hehe. 

Take care all thanks for listening to me too xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Thats brill kezzy.


----------



## kmcg

oh so pleased Kezzy thats great you take it easy xx


----------



## LaylaB

Oh goodness Kezzy you've been through it!  So glad everything is ok.  I had a lot of bleeding on and off for the first 14 weeks and everything was fine with me so hang in there!!

Jill so glad to hear your good news about Zander, not as bad as you originally thought which has to be good.  Hopefully all goes well with the nurse and it puts your mind at rest a wee bit.  The thing with their sleeping pattern I have found is that there is no pattern!!  Sometimes Anna good, sometimes not, last night she slept 12 hours solid!  Other nights she cries out in the night and gives me heart failure!  I am a bit worried about her today actually this is day 5 that she hasn't had a poo, she is usually only every 3-4 days but its never been this long, health visitor said not to worry unless it is hard it is not constipation and it hasn't been hard yet.  Have given her water which she doesnt like to take and its a struggle to get her to take an ounce even.  Might phone health visitor tomorrow if it doesn't come in the morning.

Anna had her second jabs on Tuesday and she was a star!  She didnt even cry, big brave girl.

Also went to a class at the health centre on weaning and I came away baffled!  So much to take in, I am keeping Anna on milk as long as I can!!!!  Although I am looking forward to seeing her wee face when she tastes food for the first time!

Well I'm away to make up the bottles for tomorrow, take care ladies and speak soon xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls well having more and more success at getting girls to go down between 7 and 8, we were a bit later tonight as Chris was in Aberdeen yesterday and today so didn't get back till a bit later but still able to sit and have tea and have a cuppie together before heading upstairs to collapse into bed...  We will usually get to between 12 and 2 before they first wake, then it is about 2/12 hours after that.....  

Kezzy hun how you feeling now has all the bleeding stopped now?  I am amazed how often I have heard/read that people experience some sort of bleeding in pregnancy and it doesn't affect the baby.  I had my first bleed at 28 weeks and it scared me so much but can't imagine how scary it would be this early on for you.  I hope seeing babies heartbeat and knowing it is growing well will allow you to enjoy it more just now.  When is your next scan? 

Hey Jilljill hows the monitor working out for you are you and Sandy enjoying being back in the same bed!!!  Why is it they are always little angels for other people but not for you hee hee..  They know how to take advantage of mums and dads... Thats great news about Zanders blood clotting levels you must be so relieved, hope it all goes well on Tuesday and you get all your questions answered. 

I know KMCG we have introduced the bottle with just a little cooled boiled water and they both took to it fine, am going to start thinking about expressing so hubby can help with the night feeds when he is home or even just during the day give me a break let me have a nap over feeding time...  They are still feeding 2 - 2 1/2 hours during the day but I think even if we give one or two feeds a week they won't go off it again.  How is C after her jabs did she have any side effects?  I would be more than happy to come to you, I like getting out the house with the girls, change of scenery.  You might just see me feeding both!!!  I try when out to do them one at a time and be warned anyone with a spare pair of hands will get an extra baby to hold if your is quiet hee hee. 

Hey Layla hows you and Anna doing are you getting on ok with hubbie away again?  I think 6 months is an awful long time to start weaning, I thought they said that you will know your baby is ready as she will start to show more notice in what you are eating and starting looking to grab it etc, it was always 4 months before so what reason have they got for changing it to 6 months?  I got these great munchkin products from my sister in law, it is a mesh spoon where you put the food inside and the baby sucks on them to get the flavours but not the solids to give them taste without the worry of them choking, Asda has them.  Is Anna still fine after her jabs, no side effects, I am absolutely dreading the girls getting theirs. 

Anyway away to have a cup of tea and a bit of Malteser cake...  I know I should be watching what I am eating but just can't get into the healthy eating quite yet, I have managed to get down from 14.7, to 11.4 would like to get down to 9.10 but that will be a long time off, hows your diet going Lalya..  I would be happy if I could get to 10.7 by christmas but we will see...  Take care and hope to see you all soon, lots of love xx


----------



## LaylaB

Hey girls

Had my first proper night out on Saturday it was fabb!  Felt totally great on Sunday too, not sure how I managed that after drinking vodka, shots, champers and cocktails!!  It was brilliant though really enjoyed myself and Anna was very good for daddy, he said he had a great time!  He was still up when I got in and I sat and watched x factor but can't really remember it!!!!!

Kim as for the diet this has not been a good weekend!  Was out for a meal on Friday then chinese Saturday and night on drink and then Ian made a huge roast dinner Sunday!  I had got down to 10st 1lb but I weighed this morning and am back to 10st 4lb but am back to being strict on weight watchers today.  My goal weight is 9st 7lb -9st 10lb so am pretty close, always easier to diet when hubby away as I never go for a meal alone!!  When I started weight watchers I was 10st 12lb so I am losing it steadily.  I wouldn't worry too much Kim it took me quite a while to feel ready to diet, I really didn't put any pressure on myself.

As for the weaning, they don't say you can't do it before 6 months but they say for the little ones digestive system you should wait as close to 6 months as you can, obviously if your baby is starving and milk just aint doing it you have to try solids and thats what I will do, just see how Anna gets on and if she is happy on milk I will stick with that.

The whole weaning thing I thought was complicated!  What you can and cant give them, like bananas I would have thought would be great but they said no as they can cause constipation, Anna defo doesn't need that, last week she didnt poop for a week!  But apparently she is not constipated, was beginning to freak me out but she didnt seem bothered at all.

Anyway better go for now, just been to Focus to buy loft insulation, getting new double glazing this week so I've told Ian he's got to insulate the loft, he is going to do it tomorrow, last night the wind was so bad it was whistling in my rickety old windows and the loft hatch was bouncing about!  Now we have Anna I want to make sure the house is cosy.

Speak to you all soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kmcg

hi all
layla glad you had a good night out and even better that you werent hungover.  I didint go to the weaning info session last week but will try and get to another one if i can, I think C is ok on her milk just now although a few people i know with babies the same age are alredy giving baby rice.  I will just wait till i think she needs it.  the feeding just now is quite demanding as she has been feeding on me so much not sure if it is a side effect of her jabs or just coincidence or might be a wee growth spurt but was quite hard going last week as it felt like he was feeding every few hours but for about 40 mins at a time.  will ask the HV tomorrow.  
still not getting a full night sleep as she wakes always once anytime between 3 and 6 whcih is from about 7.30 or 8 and although i think thats pretty good going, im not sure whether to wake her for a feed about 10.30 to see if that will make her go all night.  any thoughts anyone??

Layla its so funny that there is such a difference in bottle and breqastfed as C fills her nappy at least 3 or 4 times every day and yet anna is every few days.  
We took her swimming on saturday to the olympia for the 1st time and she seemed to really like it we only kept her in about 20 mins as i think that was long enough for her but she was quite happy in the water.  after swimmning we went for lunch and a few drinks in the pub which was nice and home for x factor.  

kim i would forget about the dieting for now with 2 to feed you need to keep eating i would say, well done layal on your loss although a wee naughty weekend is hardly a crime.  Ive been going to combat twice a week still so thats enough although i do eat quite a lot and seem to be out for lunch at least 2 or 3 times a week which is very naughty but hey ho its my year off to enjoy myself.

anyway just finished watching the jungle cant believe they gave all that interview time to jordan and none to lucy that is so mean
kezzy how are you feeling now? 
anyway hope everyone is good xx


----------



## JillJill

Hey girlies

Layla glad you had a good night out. X factor was great but only cause the twits got put out.

Weaning- we have had Z on food for weeks but hid it from hv incase she wasn't happy but when I spoke to her yesterday and told her about my sleepless nights she said to give him at least 2 meals a day. She said that although Z is only 18wks he is 17 and half pound so a bigger than the average baby of this age.

Sleeping - getting worse. He seems to never sleep. Last night he went down at 10pm and woke up 8 times by 2.30, I had enough snd woke Sandy up. I felt bad but I knew if I didn't get some sleep I would have been useless today. He has had a couple of 20min cat naps.I am so lucky to be his mummy but I really need sleep and the guilt of pushing him on Sandy is making me feel worse.

Gonna get going.


----------



## kim78

I know KMCG I am not really bothered about my weight just now, I think when I am able to start some exercising I will start to loose the weight (hopefully!!!)  The girls usually wake at 1ish, 5ish and 7ish on a good night and they are usually up an hour at a time so sleep during the night is pretty much a thing of the past but we are getting by...  Will see how long I can keep it going, everyone keeps saying about giving a bottle last feed see if that helps but we are not there yet.  The girls only have a dirty nappy once every 2-3 days which I think isn't very much..

Emily has been really constipated recently started on Thursday, she has been on Infant gaviscon and on Thursday she had 7 hard poos you wouldn't believe the size of them I felt so bad for her ended up phoning NHS24 was really worried about her, it continued Friday/Sat/Sun/Mon we went back to Dr again today and they have stopped the Gaviscon and she now has ranitidine instead for the reflux which they hope will get rid of the constipation.  It was absolutely heart breaking watching her try to pass the poo..  She would look at me as if to say hey mum why can't you help me...  Will hopefully see a difference in the next couple of days. 

Poor you Jilljill, it is hell when you can't get sleep,  I am sure Sandy wouldn't mind getting up and helping you, must be hard for him having to go to work but you are right you need a break as you have to look after him all day too.  Although I breastfeed Chris will still get up and do the burping or go and get me water, change the girls bum but when he is away it is all on me and sometimes the night never seems to end....  We love our little ones to bits but it is not bad to long for a good nights sleep... 

Layla glad you had a good night out, yeah you have to have your wee treats at the weekend.  You are doing really well with your diet, maybe we should all arrange a walk once a week do a pushchair stroll up a hill or something hee hee.....  I know what you mean I am not looking forward to introducing solids, I am so scared of them choking..  I panic when they gulp and choke on my milk god knows what I will do when they are on solids..

Anyway better get off to bed girls will be up probably between 12 and 1 if I am lucky, although Emily just doesn't want to sleep she is still awake, argghhhhh.

Take care speak soon, lots of love xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how you all doing, Kezzy how you feeling hope your sickness has gone away. 

Well we gave the girls a bottle last night just to see if they would take it, we stupidy gave it to them at 2 am this morning, so I fed them myself at 7 and put them to sleep then they woke at 2 and we fed them from the bottle and my boobs were already feeling a little hard, then I woke at 5.15 leaking everywhere lying in a pool of milk hee hee, then Emily woke at 6 and I was so grateful to feed her then Megan at 7.....  Never leaked before but that was the longest I had gone without feeding..  Really pleased that they did take the bottle means I will have freedom in the future if need be, not that keen on expressing takes so long to get any decent amount as the girls feed every hour..  

First example is tomorrow morning, have to be at ninewells for 8.45 as I am still bleeding 8 weeks later argghhh, so have a scan booked, going to leave the girls with Chris will never get them ready to leave for 8.15..  He can feed them while I am away if need be.  Hoping this will get to the bottom of it.  Finished a course of antibiotics last week after they found an infection but it hasn't stopped the bleeding.... 

Well had a photo session at Mothercare on Tuesday, were to get a free pic for £15 but we ended going in today and ordering £192 worth of pics, it is such a rip off but we couldn't resist.  The girls were so good and really well behaved, can't wait to get the pics.  We paid the £25 for 3 sessions over the next 18 months with a free pic each time...

Hey Jilljill hows Zanders sleeping going?  The girls were really good last night, down at 8 first up at 2, then Emily 6am and Megan 7 before both getting up at 9.30, that is a bit of a flook though, usually it is 1, 4/5 then 6/7 so we missed out a feed last night..  Would be even better if we could get rid of the 2am feed but think that will be a long time to come...  

How you Lalya, KMCG what you got planned for the weekend, looking forward to meeting up soon. Lots of love xx


----------



## kmcg

hey folks
Kim thats a shame you are having to go back to ninewells and even mnore so that you are still bleeding not nice at all, hope it gets sorted.  Well done on the bottle though thats good. i so know about the leaking its awful it is sometimes pointless giving a bottle as it means I am just really uncomfy through the night unless I express, i dread the thought of stopping as I get so much pain if I miss one feed and often soaked in milk, never buy the tesco pads as they are the worst they just soak through.  
Sounds like they will start sleeping a bit more in the night so thats good.  C is still up once every night usually anytime between 4 & 6 but last night was 2.30 dont know why she just had a wee feed then went back down till 7.45 so cant complain really.  Ive been meeeting up with girls from my ante natal and quite a few of them have babies sleeping all night.  
thats funny about the pictures babies make you such a sucker!! im sure they will be lovely though expense trip to mothercare though ha ha.  
Jill how did you get on with Z's nurse?  
not much on this weekend got pals coming tomorrow for drinks and food and x factor, how sad! 
next week we are leaving C overnight as we have a party so hope that goes ok, im sure it will but I just wonder if she will miss me soo much that she wont settle ha ha im sure she wont care as long as she gets her milk. I will probably need to express about 3 times i will be picking her up early sunday morning just so i can feed her.    she got weighed on thursday and was 13p 9 so growing well.  
how exciting only 4 weeks to xmas.  
kezzy hope you are keeping good. have you told many people or will you wait till 12 weeks.  this time last year I was making up all sorts of excuses why I couldnt go on xmas nights out ahh.
anyway have a good weekend.  Kim  and anyone else what about meeting the week after next say a week on Thursday 10th december
x


----------



## kim78

Hey KMCG yeah I am fine for Thursday 10th December that would suit me fine.  Back at hospital on Friday 11th if bleeding hasn't stopped have to get another scan.  Had a scan today and they found a little piece of membrane still in my womb I either let nature take its course and hopefully it will come out itself or I have to have surgery which I said a big NO to, would mean having to go in and getting a general anesthetic and be in the whole day and would cause exta strain to my c section wound, just hoping it will stop by the next scan..  Driving me nuts can't believe I have been bleeding for 8 weeks, no other symptons luckily but the bleeding is really getting to me now.  The girls are fast asleep went down at 7.30 after the usual disastorous bath time...  Girls get themselves in such a state, but luckily they feed calm down and go to sleep.. 

Tomorrow we are off to see my cousin in Perth then Sunday going to see my brotherinlaw and his family in Stonehaven so got a busy weekend ahead. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Lots of love xxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi girls

Kim do the girls not like their bath?  I have had a nightmare with Anna!  Tried everything and have finally found success, do the girls like a bouncy chair?  As you can get a chair just like that for the bath its called the summer baby bather, Anna now loves bath time and that is saying something as she used to scream till she was purple and real tears it was awful.  I put about 3-4 inches of water in the big bath and put her chair in and she sits in it and laughs now!  She hated being submerged in the water and in the chair she is not in the water but I just use a cup to pour water over her.  Bath time is so nice now plus both hands are free to wash her and I don't have to worry about her slipping out of my hands.  I tried all kinds of bath supports for the baby bath but she hated them all!!  Might be worth a try for you.  I would lend you mine but unfortunately I couldn't be parted with it now!!

We were out for a meal last night at Gordons in Inverkeillor, its an amazing place, don't know if any of you have been there, quite expensive but if u have a special occasion it is well worth it.  Ians friend is an architect and he did all the drawings and stuff for our extension and didn't take any money so we treated him and his wife, was a good night but wasn't bedded till 1.30am so today has been a long day!  Just away to bed now.

Anna has the cold, she has been snotty nosed and sneezing a wee bit lately and also bringing up a bit of her milk, she's still as happy as larry though, not affecting her at all!  Kim I also bled for 8 weeks but thats around about the point that I stopped.  I thought it was long but midwives said I was ok as it wasn't heavy by that stage and it did just taper off.

I can do 10 December but that is weight watchers day so I would need to be back here for 4pm, what about if we met at 12 or 1 on that day? Diet not been doing very great, I have decided that Ian makes me fat!  He goes away Tuesday for 3 weeks so will get back to it while he is away, hopefully get a few more pounds off before the xmas feeding frenzy!!

Kim I have been thinking about some professional photos, just don't know what stage to get them done, she changes so much all the time I would have to hire a photographer for the rest fo her life to capture all the special moments!  My dad is pretty good, he has a great camera and takes lots of pics for me, thinking of getting a video camera at Christmas so I can embarrass her in years to come!

Well girls I'm off to bed, take care and speak soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Still not much sleep going on here. I am getting so irritated, poor Sandy is getting his head bitten off for even looking at me lol. It's so so hard at the mo. Would like to meet up, only day I can't manage is Wed's as Z and I go to my aunt's. 

Need to get back to my lovely 'devil' child. New trick ; if mummy isn't looking at me I scream for her attention. Before it used to be if he wasn't in my arms so not sure if progressed made or not.


----------



## kezzy

Hi all 

Oh god theres a bit to look up on not been on for a while have been really ill tiredness sickness aches the lot i feel really bad i don't have a ounce of energy and its getting me down as i don't want to get up and do anything so have been stuck in the house past 2 weeks. I went away on Friday to Leeds came home sunday and i hated it worst weekend ever i was so sore with walking about the shops i slept most of the time too i couldn't do anything. I cant eat much coz i have went off so many foods even things i love when i think of certain foods it makes me sick argh i hope it gets better i really want to enjoy being pregnant i wanted it so much and I'm just not liking it making me sad to think like this   

I have a scan tomorrow i will b 9 weeks exact so looking forward to seeing our little bean again and seeing if its growing  
Also got my 12 weeks scan through the post today thats the 21st December. 

Kim your girls are so cute. Sorry to hear your still bleeding must be a worry not knowing whats going on. Hope you get it sorted out xx

Cherriepie hope things are okay with you? xx

Jill, km, Layla hows you and babies coming on? we will all need to meet up see how the babies are changing. xx

Hope everyone is good away for a lie down AGAIN take care xxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Ahh Kezzy I remember it well!!  I hate to admit it but after going through everything we did I didn't like pregnancy at all!!!  I think the best bit is the middle 3 months as you get your energy back and are not too huge yet!  I was ill at the start and the tiredeness is a killer, my hubby couldn't believe how much I was sleeping.  I am such an energetic person it was a struggle and I worried as I bled till 14 weeks.  After that I started to enjoy it until I got so huge it was not comfy!  Then I was 2 weeks overdue which was torture.  Just wait till you first feel and see baby kick though that is truly amazing, Anna was a wee dancer in my tummy and it always made me smile.  I remember the first flutters then one night lying in the bath I saw her kick my tummy!  I shouted on hubby and he couldn't believe what he was seeing it was an amazing moment so you have a lot to look forward to. Plus while you are pregnant everyone makes a fuss of you which is very nice, makes you feel special.  And my god its so worth it in the end.  I want to do it again already!!  If i could conceive naturally I would start trying now!!  Crazy I know but Anna has given me a taste of being a mum and I love it.

Jill so sorry you are not getting much sleep, that wee man is giving you a run for your money.  Are you giving him much solids?  Maybe he will settle down once he starts chomping more grub!  Did HV not suggest anything else to help him sleep?  Being tired is awful and makes you feel like you can't cope but I'm not sure what to suggest to help you I'm sure you have probably tried everything.  Is he needing fed through the night when he gets up?  Or just up and wanting mummy?  

I was all set to go down the town for a wander this morning but its bloody freezing!  Not really needing anything so don't think I will venture out, Hubby went away again this morning and gets home xmas eve so its just me and Anna for the next 3 weeks.  We are getting new windows put in just now so house is a bloody tip and I can't wait to get it back to normal and clean!  Looking forward to them completing, we desperately needed windows as our old ones sounded like they were going to fall out when the wind blew!  Having an old house means money always needs spent!  Hopefully this will be the last thing for a while.

Better go for now, missy has woken up.

Take care girls, speak soon xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Kezzy what a shame sorry you are feeling so rough, don't feel bad about saying you are not enjoying your pregnancy nobody wants to feel sick, hopefully knowing that by the second trimester you should start to feel better.  How did your scan go today is all well.  I love your picture reminds me of our first scans, it is amazing how different your little one will be from your last scan.  Thanks for your comment about the girls, to me they are just absolutely gorgeous, they are doing so well growing and changing ever day.  They went down to sleep at 7 and not a peep from them, going to try and wake them again at 10 apparently that makes them sleep longer during the night. Tried it last night, Emily was awake but Megan did the dream feed and instead of waking between 1 and 2 she got up at 3.30 which was really good.  Emily was a bit unsettled so she was up at 1.30 but she was much better tonight so hopefully it will work better. 

KMCG I am afraid I can't make next Thursday, girls got their appointment through for their first jabs it is Thursday at 11.50, just hoping that hubbie will be home to go with me, I am absolutely dreading it.  Any other day next week apart from the Friday I will be able to make. 

Hey Layla I don't blame you for not going out it has gotten so cold, couldn't believe it when I woke up this morning and it was totally white.  My mum and dad live in Glendevon beside Auchterarder and they have snow!!!  I bumped into Patty in town yesterday haven't seen her since I left Thorntons it was nice seeing her again.  

Jilljill sorry about Zander it is so hard to function with no sleep, we are trying the Gina Ford method, not really strictly, we usually put the girls down for 7 and just let them wake when they wake, usually between 12 and 2am, but she says to wake the babies at 10 which will help them sleep longer.  Last night Megan slept till 3.30 which was really good, Emily woke at 1.33 but she had been unsettled before going to sleep so we are going to try it again tonight.  Only tried it for the first time last night, plus we did Megan like a dream feed she didn't wake just fed for about 5-10 mins so tonight I think I will wake her a bit more if she feeds more she may sleep longer. 

Only down side is I have to stay up till 10, mind you if they sleep longer it makes it easier for me to stay up, feeling really sleepy now but no point in going to bed to get up again at 10. 

Away to have a cuppie, speak to you all soon, lots of love xxx


----------



## kim78

Well girls we stayed up till 10pm and it was a struggle and what good did it do!!  Absolute no good at all, woke them at 10 changed their nappies and they took a really good feed.  Megan got up at 1.30 had a fight to get her back down then Emily got up at 3, then both got up at 5 then 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It is a total hit or miss what they sleep during the night...  So tonight we are not going to bother just put them down at 7, think they still may a bit small to go longer, maybe when they are over 10lb they might be able to go longer without food..

Well next Thursday is going to be ok now, got a phone call from the Drs this morning to say that the twins that were booked in for tomorrow had to cancel so they are not getting their jabs tomorrow instead.  Absolutely dreading it but atleast Chris will definately be here and I don't have to worry about going myself or if they are unwell after trying to look after both of them myself.

Today Chris is going to take the girls out for a couple of hours and let me get time to tidy up the house as it is a total mess and really beginning to get me down.  Sure it won't stay clean for long but it will give me some satisfaction.

How did Cerys, Anna and Zander sleep last night, come on lets see who got the most sleep hee hee... xxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Aww Kim you just have to keep trying things, I was always so scared to change Annas routine as it was always so good, did change it a couple of times and luckily it worked out, she now gets 4 8oz bottles in a day and the last one is usually 8.30 - 9.30pm and straight to bed after that and thats her till 7.30 - 8.30am!  She is just an angel baby, i have been so very lucky as I know how hard it can be, in the early days when feeding was every 3-4 hours it was tough so hang in there as it will get better.  I am scared to have another baby as they say you never get the same twice and I've definately had it far too easy!  Are you bottle feeding at bedtime?  Maybe give them formula milk before bedtime, it is definately the formula that makes them sleep better, my friend used to breast feed during the day and bottle feed through the night and it made for a much better sleeping routine.  Perhaps give them formula if you are waking them at 10pm?  Might be worth a try.

My friend was meant to be visiting today with her new baby but have told her to stay away becuase of wee Anna's cold.  Was dying to see her too and can't wait to see your twins Kim.  Also haven' met Zander yet so looking forward to next week, KM are we coming to your house?  Will need to get the details sorted out.

I have been cooking all morning, making soup and pasta sauce, never made my own pasta sauce before so will see what its like!  Better go as missy is getting annoyed I am not paying her any attention!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Hit and miss this end. Some nights sleeping 6hrs (but no more) and others up every hour. At the moment he is having 3 meals a day and 4/5 bottles. If we can get away with not feeding him during the night we do. Unfortunately he is not the same baby 2 days in a row so we can't set a routine except that he gets his porridge at 8am but after that who knows, sometimes he doesn't nap til noon which means his dinner is later. Roll on the terrible 2's, at least then i will know he is just screaming for the sake of it but at mo I am worried something is wrong but there never seems to be. Fighting sleep is his biggest trick at the moment plus we still playing dummy game. Sandy is fab which makes things easier, I seemed to have lost all confidence so Sandy is taking nightshift. 

Are we meeting next Thursday? I am busy Mon and Tues next week but no plans after that.


----------



## kmcg

hi all
oh kim you must be exhausted as its so hard not getting your sleep, layla you are sooo lucky as anna is consistent.  C over the past few weeks has gone down really anytime between 7.30 and 8 and has been getting up for a feed between 4 & 6 then back down to about 7.30 8ish which i thought was quite good and can deal with her having one feed as she is only up for 10 mins then sleeps again.  Last night though it all went to pot she was chatting away at 1.45 and i left her till she started crying so fed her, then she went back to sleep and was back up at 6 then up for good at 8.30.  i didint do anyhting different last night so god knows why she was up at that time so will see what tonight brings.  I have bought the contented baby book off ebay so will see if i can get some tips from that.  
I think all babies are different kim as some of the girls from my ante natal have babies that sleep all night and others that are up 3 and 4 times so not sure what is the right answer.  C is now going down no probs without crying although probably wont tomorrow now i have said that. 
Kim one thing i would say is sont change the nappies in the night unless they are smelly obviously as I always did that and was told not to, i didint like to leave her but as i was told they wont be changed when they eventually so sleep throught the night so it makes it easier for you.  I also found stopping that means she is still sleepy after her feed and goes down. worth a try and saves you 5 minutes.  

Jill, kim, layla next thursday is good for me, i will PM you my address.  layla if you have to be away early why dont you all come about 12 and i will make some sandwiches for lunch.  
anyway best go my mum is staying for a few days which has been nice  here's to a long night sleep for us all xx


----------



## kim78

Hey Lalya I know it is hard to try something new it is scary trying to change their routine in case you muck things up.  Well last night I was so tired so missed the 10 feed and they were fantastic....  I went to bed at 8.30 they woke at 1 fed them both together back down at 2, then they were next up at 5.50 back down for 6.30 and that was them till 8.30... We have tried a bottle before but it doesn't make them go much longer but I am still really pleased they take it, gives me a little bit of freedom every so oftern..    Oh Anna is really good when did she start sleeping so long?  I am sure you will have another angel hee hee.  How was your pasta sauce was it nice??  

Hey Jilljill have you tried different routines or do you just go with what Zander wants to do?  I must admit here the girls rule the roost!!!  I have started banning sleeping after 5 though as I find Emily sleeps a lot during the day and it makes it harder to get her down at night. It is really hard to keep them awake but it works better. Megan on the other hand doesn't sleep enough and I battle with her to get her to nap, she is absolutely exhausted but keeps fighting it....  We don't really have a routine here although I try to feed them 3 & 5 then 6.30 to prepare them for bed and we have also introduced 'naked time', they are a nightmare getting undressed so we thought we would try giving them 15 mins of kicking about without their clothes/nappies get them used to be exposed.  We do that 6-15 then they are put in their jammies, taken upstairs, swaddled and fed then put to bed by 7 and it seems to work really well.  Sometimes we here them crying for a wee while but they do usually settle themselves down.  We are lucky that they will go to bed awake and put themselves to sleep. 

KMCG definately up for next Thursday, will just be glad when we get today out of the way, I am so scared of them getting their jabs, been thinking about it since they phoned yesterday...  I know I still change their nappies during the night as I think they will be uncomfortable but thinking about it they are not that full or heavy.  We change them before a feed but I know what you mean, changing them always wakes them up....  Well as usual Emily just waking from a nap and Megan just going down, they never nap together...

Look forward to seeing you all next week, can't wait to see how much A & C have changed and meeting Zander and introducing the girls.  Take are lol xxx


----------



## JillJill

Kim no routines here. We tried keeping him awake after teatime bot but doesn't make a difference so we just let him decide. We do always give him bath, bottle then bed.

KM totally agree with the not changing wet nappies. 

Don't know if I told you or not but got my gentic blood test back and it confirmed I am a carrier of haemophilia. In a way it is kinda reassuring as with ivf was worried there had been a mix up with embryo's at acu   . It is only a problem for me if I have any more pregnancy's or have major surgery but everything will be discussed should any of these occur. My dad's tests were fine so now they are testing my mum and bro, then if need be my nieces. Got a lunch with the tayside haemophilia group on Sat, chance for us to meet other parents and see how normal the little boys are.

Looking forward to next week


----------



## kim78

Hey Jilljill, I always envy people that say their babies are in a routine, I just don't know how they manage it.  Had girls for their jabs yesterday and it actually wasn't as bad as what we thought it would be, they weren't affected yesterday but Megan has slept the whole day was only probably up for an hour today and we are suffering tonight.  Can't really complain we couldn't keep her awake today she was totally out of it and now she has woken up and doesn't want to go to sleep hee hee.  I hope you have a good day tomorrow, it will be really good to speak to other people and find out how other parents deal with it. 

Well I am back at hospital again on Monday for another scan to see why I am still bleeding, I really wish it would stop, its weird but I feel like I can't get over the birth and start feeling feminine again till it stops, does that sound strange??  Constantly wearing towels does not make me feel good, starting to get me down a bit.  I know it is a small thing to moan about but it is so annoying, just have a feeling that it is not going to go away anytime soon, just want an answer...  Hope to get an answer on Monday.

Then Friday we get to pick up our pics from Mothercare, can't wait to get them although we still have to look for frames..  more money...  

Hope everyone has a great weekend, look forward to seeing you all next Thursday. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Kim thats good the jabs went well, Anna is in a great routine but I am telling you it is just pure and utter luck!  nothing in particular that I have done it was up to her how long she slept and I count my blessings every single day.  

Jill the lunch will be great to talk to people in a similar situation.  Always good to know you are not the only one.

Kim also about the bleeding I was 8 weeks bleeding too I remember when my boobs were still leaking as well saying to my friend I was sick of having to put pads everywhere to catch the leaks so I can totally sympathise!  Boobs didnt leak long but the other bit did!!  I was dying to get rid of the towels as you are right you always feel a bit gross, it does feel good when it stops and you feel a little normal again.

I weighed myself this morning on my own scales and am now 10st 1lb so am officially lighter than I was before I got pregnant, am sos totally chuffed with myself!  I want to loose another 5lb then I will stop as 9st 10lb is my happy weight.  Talking of weight, Anna got weighed yesterday and is now a whopping 14lb!  My baby weighs a stone!  Took her to visit my workmates today and they were all saying how grown up she looks, not like a baby any more, I am loving every moment but it is so sad losing those precious baby moments, although we have enough pictures to remind us!!!  Am also thinking of getting some professional ones done now that she is giving out the big gummy smiles!  So cute, not sur whether to wait till 6 months and by then she will be sitting up herself, if I could afford it I would get professional pics done every month!!!!

KM I will come to you about 12 on Thursday then if thats ok? Anna gets fed 12.30 ish so can do it at yours.

Well away to have a quick bath before bed, Anna been unpredictable last couple of nights as she has a cold, she was much better today though so we will see what tonight brings.

May you all have a restful night!! xxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Morning girlies

Had a nice meal on Saturday and spoke to a few mums. They all admit it ain't easy but all of them have gone on to have more children so it can't be that bad. Meeting up again end of Jan.  Everyone of them had family members with it so it wasn't a shock for them and they all knew of the condition unlike us.

Getting boiler fixed today so heating is off, Z has went to Grandma's. I am hoping to get pressies wrapped and see what I still need.

Kim good luck today.


----------



## kim78

Hey Jilljill glad you enjoyed your lunch with the girls on Saturday, it will be good speaking to mums who are going through the same thing with their children and how they cope with it.  Did you get your boiler all fixed??

Well had another scan today and was told again that there is a little bit of tissue left over, not big enough for surgery and it will just hopefully come away naturally, so basically I could be bleeding for some weeks to come yet, they don't know how long it will take to get rid of it....  So if I haven't stopped in the new year I have to go back to my GP which is another 3 weeks.......

Lalya was laughing at your comment about putting pads everywhere, it is so true, you never hear about this side of pregnancy/birth...... I can't wait to get up and not have to put a pad on and get back to wearing some nice underwear hee hee.. Thats great news about your weight loss, I started being good again just on Friday, was so sick of eating cakes and biscuits and the fact I have stopped loosing weight made me come to my senses and start eating more healty again..  Would like to get under 11 stone for Christmas then in the New Year hopefully I will be fit enough to start doing some exercise..  I might get my hula hoop down though as I did that a lot before and it is not too straining on my stomach...  Did you get your bumper pack from Argos with the voucher you got with Anna's birth certificate?  That had a voucher for Pixie photo's where you get 4 free sessions and a free picture each time you go, give you an idea of what pics you can get??  They are expensive but are really good!!

Hey KMCG are we still up for meeting at yours on Wed, I was down at my friends at the weekend at Prosen Bank and we had a wee drive round the SM homes so I knew roughly where I am going, once you PM your address I will have another look, I am a nightmare at directions....  

Looking forward to seeing you all again, we will notice so much difference in the girls been a long time since we last met, plus you will notice a difference in me hee hee, no huge bump just a small one!!!!!  Looking forward to introducing the girls xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Kim good news you don't need surgery, bad news you might still bleed for few weeks. Can't wait to see the girls.

Can we just confirm days,I thought it was Thursday?

Boiler half fixed, electrician did his bit yesterday and plumber coming today. Luckily Z is at my aunt's but what a fuss. We phoned Scot & South at 8.45am to say Sandy at work and I wouldn't be home til 10.30, they said guy was on way. Sandy cancelled his first appt(which he now has to do this affo) and they phoned 5 mins ago to say won't be here til 12.30 arghhhhhhhh   . But the work needs done.


----------



## kmcg

hi just very quickly but Jill it is thursday we are meeting.  see you all then x


----------



## LaylaB

Hi Ladies

So sorry to be a party pooper but I'm gonna have to cancel tomorrow, I got a text today from the bank reminding me I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon.  If it was just a run of the mill appointment I would have cancelled but we have been the victims of fraud on our main bank account and they managed to nick quite a bit of money so I really need to get it sorted out.  Not good so close to Christmas!  Lucky the bank were switched on as the fraudsters were trying to nick a further £2000 on top of what they got but the bank caught it in time and stopped it from going, Crikey we would have been spending Christmas with an overdraft on our overdraft!!

Am gutted as was dying to meet Kims girls and Zander and see Cerys, we will have to do something again soon, maybe at my house this time, will have a think about dates and get back to you all.  Hope you all have a fun day, so sorry again for the short notice xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Layla sorry I missed you today. 

Kim and KM sorry about Z being a little pain today he has only settled in last half hour after having first poo aince yesterday morning, not making excuses but that could have been the matter. Your babies are gorgeous and so well behaved, I struggle to get Z out my arms. If you ever fancy a swap you know where I am     

KM thanks for lunch


----------



## kim78

Yeah Layla it was a shame you couldn't make it we will have to do again in the New Year..  Jilljill don't be silly mine were crackers after you left screaming the place down, babies are babies, I know what you mean though it is a bit stressful when they start crying, with my two it is easier being at home I can put one in the swing one in the bouncer or other toys but at someones house they are limited and I get a bit nervous beforehand which they probably pick up on, they both need attention it can be hard going to give them both the attention they need when I am on my own...

It was really nice of you having us round KMCG and thanks for the toastie it was really nice, haven't had a toastie in years, I love them but am just too lazy to clean the machine after.....  Cerys really is a little angel, am hoping my two are that content at her age. 

Was absolutely mortified when leaving KMCG,s had put Megan in her car seat got up then came back to pick her up forgetting I hadn't strapped her in and she slipped out, luckily I hadn't picked up the seat too far and she didn't hurt herself but I felt so bad about it, felt like a complete idiot for being so stupid.  Felt so guilty all the way home, got in the house and burst into tears my hubby was like whats wrong when I told him he calmed me down told me to look at her and there was nothing wrong with her and that I wasn't a bad mum for making a mistake.  Chris left last night to go offshore again and I lay in bed just letting go over and over in my head, seeing her slip out, won't be making that mistake again...... But today still feel like a bad mum....

Anyway apart from that it was really nice seeing KMCG and Jilljill, at the moment I am just sitting waiting for my motherinlaw to come round, she is wanting to take the girls out a walk since she hasn't done it since Chris came home.  Think she really enjoys taking them out and it is a beautiful day just have to make sure they are well wrapped up....

Hey Kezzy how you doing, haven't heard from you in a while hope the morning sickness has calmed down a bit. 

Hope you all have a great weekend, lots of love xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how you all doing, what do you think or our little christmas angels!!  We could'nt be bothered writing cards this year so we took a picture of the girls in their christmas dresses and went through snapfish.com and got Christmas cards made up.  We think they look adorable, but hey we are bias!!!!

Right girls have now been quiet for half an hour so I am going to take advantage and go to bed, I am shattered... Why is it they never nap together during the day......

Hope you are all well, lots of love xx


----------



## JillJill

Kim loving the girls new photos.


----------



## kim78

Thanks Jill, what you got Zander for Christmas, can't remember if you said, baby brain!!!  Well girls started off the night good, went down at 6.30, Emily woke briefly at 8 gave her a wee top up as she felt asleep feeding earlier and that was them till 2am I was gobsmacked, I went to bed at 9 so got a good few hours sleep.  Didn't get back to sleep till 3.30, even though the girls went back down at 2.40 no problems, I listened to Emily throwing up then hearing her wimper, not surprised got up and she was soaked the mattress was soaked so had to change her sheets and suit....  So thought that would be them till maybe 6 but no up at 5 and wouldn't go back to sleep....  So now sitting with them in the lounge Megan sleeping in the swing and Emily awake in her bouncer she will probably go to sleep when Megan wakes up!!!!!

Well supposed to be getting the girls high chairs delivered today, my parents have bought them for their christmas, just went with the chicco happy snacker it has 3 reclining positions so they might be suitable now, if not I am sure it won't be long till they are in them.  Hoping that when we are in the kitchen making tea they will be happy sitting watching us.. Thats the plan anyway..... 

Still can't believe it will be Christmas next week..  Am going to go into town first thing Friday morning get a few bits and bobs then that will be it, not going to be a big christmas this year...

Hope you are all well, lots of love xxx


----------



## JillJill

Kim I seem to have bought lots but unfortuanately they are all for my mum so gonna need to get thinking cap on and my butt in gear. I bought Zander the 7-in-1 trike from mothercare, couple of fisher price toys, odds and ends and a Celtic top with SMITH 18 and Everton top JULY 09, these are going to be put in a frame on his wall. Not wrapping much as pointless plus making up his trike and toys so he can play with them, save him waiting til we get round to it.

Busy week next week, gonna write a note of what needs done. Mass on Xmas Eve starts at 7.30pm so I have to be finished by about 6pm. The petrol I go through Xmas week is ridiculous.

Every day is different at the mo with Zander, last few nights been good but last night he screamed from 2.15-3.30, I ended up taking him in my bed. Hated doing it but Sandy needed some sleep. Going to parent and toddlers at my work tomorrow with a workmate so hoping Zander will be good.

LAyla and KM how you and the girls doing?


----------



## kmcg

Morning girls
how are you all today?  hope everyone is well.  kezzy how are you/  do you have your scan this week? how are you feeling.
I started C on formula last week giving her the last feed of the night aptimel thinking it would maybe help her go through the night in case my milk isnt enough but it hasnt made much difference to be honest, last night she was up at 5 again for a wee feed and the night before 6.  I felt quite upset giving her the forumla and put off doing it as felt my milk wasnt enough but then realised how stupid that was and now dont mind.  
kim how are the girls sleeping & feeding now? 
Jill how has Z been.
last weke hubby had an accident on the ice and we think his car is going to be written off, he is fine which is the main thing but have had to bus it everywhere so bit annoying espcecially as we are supposed to go away for new year so will need to hire a car as i cant get the pram in my wee car.
soo excited about xmas have all my shopping done now, just need to get food tomorrow.  
anyway need to dash as C started crying xx


----------



## kim78

Hey KMCG, I had tried that too giving them a formula before putting them down but yeah it made no difference at all, but hey you have it good only once a night!!! The girls have two routines, both start with bed at 7, then it is either 12.30 and 4.30 then up at 7 or 1.30 and 5.30 up at 8, I don't mind the first feed as they always take a really good feed but the 4.30 or 5.30 is a pain wish they would skip that one and go straight to 7/8. Not sure what to do I know they are still young but everyone elses babies seeming to be either sleeping right through or waking once just hope that this won't continue long term. It is always harder to cope when hubbie is away as I don't get a break during the day with them still napping at different times. There was this site on the internet http://www.sleepsense.net/christmas/, not sure if it is genuine have emailed my sister in law in Canada to have a look for me, sounds too good to be true....

Oh thats a shame about your hubby, but you are right it is only money and that is what you have insurance for as long as he was alright he must have gotten a fright. I went out on Sunday with my mum but our street never gets gritted and it was so slidy, didn't go out today was too scared with the girls in the car. Got Tesco delivered today so am set for a while if the weather gets any worse. Hoping it will be better soon, can't stand being stuck in the house all day need to get out get some fresh air for me and the girls....

I am not that excited about Christmas yet, I will be when my hubby comes home, can't believe this is going to be the first christmas as a family won't be the same without hubby but Christmas day will be the day he gets home, as long as I can resist opening the girls presents.......

Hope everyone is doing well, lots of love xxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Kezzy has picsof her scan on bebo. She is due 02/07/10. Scary looking at her scan photos, this time last year I was 11wks now look at the size of him. Got weighed today and he is 19lb 10oz but still not sleeping. He is staying at my mums tonight so I can get house ready for Santa plus give me and Sandy night's sleep. He wakes at least 4 times a night but mostly it is for his dummy. Last time he stayed at mums he slept from 10pm-8am without a peep and if he repeats this tonight he can stay there indefinitly     Christmas nearly all sorted here just got to deliver them to various places.

Hope you all have a good one and that Santa thinks you have been nice.


----------



## kezzy

Hi all 

Well scan went great yesterday was so scared i didn't want to go but I'm glad i did. Baby was measuring 12+2 and i was 11+6 so 3 days ahead which was great news as baby was behind couldn't be happier and all the sickness and everything else is all worth it I'm so happy I'm 12 weeks now such i relief to get to this point. 

Hope everyone is good?

Is everyone all set for Santa coming? 

Take care all xxxxx


----------



## kmcg

Fantastic Kezzy Enjoy every minute next Xmas will be so different for you.  Amazing to think this time last year I was 8 weeks approx and now i have my perfect wee bundle lighting up my 

HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY.     Hope you all get spoilt.

I am really looking forward to xmas have just written down my times to work to on xmas day for the food so hope it all goes to plan.  I have bought enough food for about 15 people and there will just be 4 of us hey ho. Its all about indulging. 
C had her 3 jabs yesterday wee lams she seems fine though and no side effects thankfully.  
xx


----------



## kim78

Hey merry christmas everyone hope you all have a fantastic day, I am up with Emily and Megan still sleeping with her dad, bless her she is full of the cold little thing has been struggling to breath and coughing for the last couple of days feel so sorry for her.

Kerry thats brilliant news and your picture is great, you must be having the best Christmas yet, wait till next year!!!!!

Love to everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Hope you all had a fantastic day. Z loved the first present he opened and wouldn't play with anything else. Away to check out the online sales.


----------



## LaylaB

merry christmas ladies sorry for not being in touch but my laptop broke but hubby home so can use his for now, i was too late to ask santa for a new one!

Had the best christmas I could have ever hoped for, it was just magical having Anna and being a family.  Have eaten way too much and am dreading going back to weight watchers on 7 January!  Oh well will be fine once I get exercising again.

Whats everyone doing for new year?  We will just be in the house with Anna I think, we were out in Dundee last night so have been feeling very very rough today, got home at 4.15am and had to get up at 8.30 to feed Anna as she has decided to become totally clingy and wont take her bottle from anyone but me!  Mum and dad then took her out so I went back to bed, looking forward to bath then bed tonight though!!

Kezzy congrats on the scan fab news, the 12 week point is such a relief to get past.

Kim loving the pics of the girls in their santa suits, Anna had one too she was so cute!

Anna been getting some teething troubles, not all the time it comes and goes but we have had some screaming matches poor wee soul, gonna be tough when those teeth actually pop through.

Well better go for now, feel good now I've managed to post as was missing you all!  Once hubby goes away mid January maybe we could have a meet up at my house and hopefully I will get to see you all this time and see Kezzys growing tummy!!

Take care ladies speak to you soon xxxxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi everyone
Good to hear you all had a good Xmas we had a great time and C got so spoiled it was just fantastic, bext xmas could wish for.  People amaze me with their generosity 

Layla & Kim take it your hubbys were home for xmas thats lovely.  I have had a manic time had hubbys folks up on xmas day and cooked a mean meal, even if i do say so myself! boxing day was at my folks and then back up on 27th and had a good night out in the ferry for hubbys birthday and then had a part back at ours so was feeling fragile as well yesterday.  
tomorrow we are off to near fort william for a few days for the new year we are going with 6 friends & 3 kids so should be good we have hired a cottage.
Lyla C has not showed any signs of teething yet.  Jill how is Z sleeping this weather?
C is so mixed still she stayed with gran on 27th and slept from 7 till 6.30 then last night for me she was up at 1 & 5 - whats that all about?  she obviously doesnt have to.  she's a wee rogue. 
anyway hope you all have a great new year when it comes and layla thats a good idea to meet up again in january 
loves xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Quiet night in for us tomorrow, will stay up for bells then bed. 

KM Z always sleeps better at my mums, maybe they are clever and realise grandma's are old and need more sleep     or maybe grandma's lie so we let them stay over again    At home he has been getting up 2 times a night. He goes to bed at 9-10pm normally wakes about 3 then again about 6 but doesn't get up til 8. He has been off night feeds for about 10wks now. No idea what to do and hv doesn't no either.

Took all my decs down and cleaned livingroom. Hoping to get Z's room done tonight. So much stuff I don't know where to put it all so bought shelfs which will help a little.


----------



## LaylaB

Jill I am jealous of your quiet night in tomorrow, my hubby has roped us into going out to a club in the town for a new year party, I told him bells then home as my mum and dad babysitting again and they want away as soon as poss plus couldn't handle another late one!

I'm away to go and have a bath, do my nails and fake tan myself since I got hardly any warning about what we were doing its all last minute!  Luckily my pal is a hairdresser and is going to put my hair up for me tomorrow so at least thats one thing.  Can't believe this year is nearly over and what a year it has been!!  Next year hopefully just going to get better and better.

Jill not sure what to suggest about Zanders sleep, my pal has a wee one 3 weeks older than Anna and she is also still up twice a night, I really think it is the luck of the draw!  We have had some disturbed nights with her teething, I think she seems to get a sore tummy when her teeth are bothering her too so she gets a bit grumpy but the poor wee soul has constantly got her hand in her mouth chewing it and drooling all the time.  Bonjela works a treat though but u can see her trying to sook it off when u put it on, she must like the taste!!

Anyway girls in case I don't manage on on the 1st wishing you a very happy new year from the Bews family, hope next year is as good as this one for all of us.  I will be in touch soon to arrange a get together.

Take care and don't drink too much!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Wishing you all the health, wealth and happiness for 2010.


----------



## kim78

Hey girls happy new year for when it comes, we are having a very quiet one, girls been full of the cold for over a week now and Emily has been really poorly the last couple of days and their night routine is all to pot.  They were doing really well going down at 7 then up 2 but now they are down at 7, up at 9, 12, 3, 5 and 7 like they were new born again Chris and I are shattered.... 

Today we went and got our Christmas present we got a Wii Fit plus it is brilliant, hoping it will help me loose some weight, we have spent the last 4 days in the house eating and watching films hate the snow!! well not really it is nice for a couple of days but starts getting a bit annoying when we can't get out.....

Hope everyone has a great night, lots of love xxx


----------



## kezzy

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL. 

hope you all had a good one and 2010 is a great year for you all.

xxxx


----------



## LaylaB

happy new year ladies.  I have got a stinking cold feeling like utter crap and was up half last night with a dodgy tummy.  Today the detox has started!!  I always end up feeling like this after the festivities as I just don't take care of myself, eating crap, no exercise and too much drink!!  Good fun at the time though.

Kim I got a Wii for my christmas it is great fun!  I also thought I could do the Wii fit once Anna in bed, been doing 3 classes a week (before xmas) and I just feel like its too much so looking for other ways to keep fit.  I have a fantastic running machine which never gets used so that is my resolution, to get on my treadmill and use my Wii fit, if I can get a routine going I could save money and cancel my Angus Council membership, the £29 a month I pay for that I could use to treat myself some other way!!

Been thinking a lot about going back to work over the past couple of weeks, I think I am going to ask them for part time but if they say no then I'm not going back.  Ideally want to work two and a half days a week and see how it goes, just can't imagine myself not working but also don't want to miss out on Anna but my mum will be doing my childcare so thats not so bad.  What is everyone else doing about work?  I really fancied a change but haven't a clue what else I would like to do!!  Might start looking in the job sections for inspiration although not sure how many opportunities are out there right now.

Well I'm off to feel sorry for myself a bit longer!  Hope you all had a fab new year and will be in touch soon to arrange a meet up xxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Lalya I know how you feel I am still 2 stone over weight and the past few weeks I have been eating so much crap and am looking forward to starting my diet tomorrow.  I really need to do some exercise and finding the time is impossible during the day so like you I was thinking when the girls are in bed doing some form of exercise but it needs to be fun as by the end of the day I am shattered....  Going to have a look at setting up a routine on the Wii or trying one of theirs but I am not keen on Yoga and it seems to be a lot based round that.  Girls are just getting over their cold but Emily has a terrible cough still and it is making her bring up her milk which is not good. 

I am not sure what I am going to do about work, I really don't want to do more than 3 days and luckily my parents have said they will help out or it just wouldn't be worth me going back to work having to pay for 2 lots of childcare.  My work had said they would want me back 4 days and I am really not happy about that, it was anything formal so will speak to them later in the year see what they say.  Not due back till October so don't want to think about it just now!!!

Well feeling pretty sick tonight, had friends round and have eaten rubbish all day going to go to bed soon and hope the girls sleep well.  Thinking about putting them in the nursery soon, but they won't be going in till they are over the cold and feeling better. 

Hope everyone had a good new year, speak to you soon. Lots of love xxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Weight is a serious issue here as well. I was doing so well after Z was born and got to half stone away from pre-preg weight but lately went back up, biggest problem is when he gets up during night I nip to fridge for chocolate or at the moment shortbread. I can't get enough shortie and can't leave a packet til it's finished. Decided not to worry too much about it as that just makes me worse. I am thinking about going back to Slimming World but will eat all the junk in the house first   

Plus when I go back to work I am on feet all day. I am due back mid March and dreading it. I am contracted for 24hrs but this was due to me being at college. I have deferred for the year but don't think I will be going as the thought of trying to study after being at uni all day, having a toddler, a house and would still need to do my 24hrs would be a nightmare. I don't want to work in the restaurant if not at uni as want a real job. Due to Z's condition I don't need to go back but think for my sanity I need to get out.

Z staying at grandma's tonight, no reason she just asked to have him and we weren't complaining. Maybe just my bad thinking but she has mentioned to Z a few times lately about having a brother or sister so maybe she thinks giving us time to together will result in some miracle     Unfortunatley everytime she has had Z we go to bed early exhausted and sleep.


----------



## kim78

Hey Jilljill how was your night last night then did you get practising hee hee....  I wish I had someone who could look after the girls for a whole night so I can get some sleep hee hee.  Mind you saying that the last 3 nights have been fantastic, down at 7 up at 3 and 6.30, hoping that they are over their cold and waking ever 2 hours is a thing of the past again...  Well I weighed myself yesterday, 11 stone, which isn't as bad as what I thought.  So I have a stone and a half to get down to my pregnancy weight, don't think it is so much the amount of weight it is how my body shape has completely changed, but hey I have two beautiful daughters so not overly bothered, don't think I will really loose the weight anyway until I finish breastfeeding and can really cut back on my calories will just cut out the crap and hopefully I will loose a bit.....  

Well today the girls had their second round of jabs and they have been sleeping all afternoon, going to get them up about 5 or they will never go down tonight...  

I love the first week in January it is such a fresh start, excited about the year ahead...  

Hope everyone is well, lots of love xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi kim. Got home at 7pm and made tea while Sandy took dog out. It was brilliant just having a meal without him screaming in the background, doesn't matter if he is just fed or not he just hates us not playing with him. We were both in bed by 9pm but saying no more   . Mum said he went down at 10 up at 4, 6 and then 8.20 which is good for him. 

We had nice bath together and he has fallen asleep but normally only for half hour at this time. His haemophilia nurse is coming out tomorrow(weather permitting) just to see how we getting on. I love the snow but means we don't get out much, our street is like ice rink so won't risk it unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## fi123

Hi Ladies, sorry for gatecrashing but you may be able to help as I live in the Angus area.

What happens with your first midwife appointment in this area?  Do yo have to contact them.  I am currently 10 wks with twins and have not heard a thing.  Have had my 12 week appointment through though.  It is just that on other threads everyone seems to have their appointment by about 8/9 weeks.

Many thanks & best wishes to all.

Fi


----------



## JillJill

Hi fi

First of all congratulations. I had my first midwife appt when I was about 15weeks. I'm not sure but if you are consultancy led(which I think twins would be) then you will not meet a midwife. Kim will know better as she had twins but a girl in my antenatal classes never met the midwife as she had bad back problems so only saw consultants up at ninewells. If this is the case then at your 12week scan you will then meet the consultant at same appt.  Good luck 

Zanders haemophilia nurse just away, due to his levels being higher last time she isn't expecting him to have much problems but it depends how active/clumsy he is as a toodler. So good news. Made a big pot of soup and peeled the veg for tea so time to chill out.


----------



## kim78

Hey Jilljill thats good news about Zander, I guess it is just going to be a wait and see but hopefully he will be a bouncing toddler with no problems.  

Did anyone watch the Youve been framed kids special last night, it was so funny, especially the one with the dad and his baby on his shoulder he looked up and the baby was sick in his mouth, oh I was nearly sick myself hee hee, don't mind it landing on me but in my mouth oh yuck.....

He Fi congratulations on your twin pregnancy, we are now the very very proud owners of 3 month old twin girls and they are a total delight.  Jilljill is right you won't meet a midwife, my appointments were all at Ninewells everytime you go you will get a new appointment.  You will have a lot more scans which is an extra bonus of twins, if they are non-identical you will have your 12 week scan at the antental clinic then 20 weeks at obstetrics then every 2-4 weeks after that depending on their growth, oh actually I think that started after 28 weeks.. If you have any questions please feel free to ask me, everything is still very clear in my mind!!  Hope you are feeling well, I was lucky I had no sickness hopefully you will be the same.  

Hey Lalya, KMCG how you girls doing, and Kezzy how you keeping??

Well the girls had their jabs on Tuesday and they slept from 7pm to 5am I was in shock Wednesday I was full of energy, didn't last though...  Last night it was 1.30 and 5.30 again then up at 8, still can't complain at that.  They also went into the nursery last night, I was so upset didn't want to put them in but I guess they have to get used to it at some point..... 

Speak soon lots of love xx


----------



## fi123

Many thanks ladies much appreciated and congratulations to you all.  I never been told anything up to now but sure that will change next week when have scan.  So So nervous!

Thanks Kim, I will contact you with any questions.  Have not been that sick which is great, if I keep eating I am fine.  Which has contributed to being 8st 12 before treatment to around 10st 6 now!!!   I am only 5ft 1.  I am beginning to this this is a bit excessive.  Never mind will worry about that later.

Best wishes to all and take care x


----------



## kim78

Hey Fi dont worry about your weight, i went from 9.7 to 14.7, put on 5 stone!!! But i had two very healthy babies one 5.14 and the other 6.9 very good weight for twins..  I am down to 10.12 so not much left to lose!!!  Just enjoy being able to eat what u want, i certainly did hee hee...


----------



## kim78

Hey girls I am after some advice, Emily has been really rubbing her face over the last 3 days HV thought she might be starting to teethe something about the teeth pods moving about upsetting her but I am not sure.  She is frantic with it and I am really not sure how to help her?  Has Cerys, Anna or Zander done that? 

Well the girls are in their cots for the first time tonight!!!  Last night they slept till 4.45 couldn't believe it, I woke up at 3.40 went through to check them and then couldn't get back to sleep till they woke, boobs were aching!!!!!

Hope you are all well, lots of love xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi kim it could be her teeth, do you have any bonjela or calpol? Zander had all the usual teething signs for weeks but nothing popped through yet.  Well done girls for sleeping, can I swap you?


----------



## kim78

Hey Jilljill, sure it won't last but every now and again is a nice treat!!!  I am just not sure its her teething, I am worried now it could be a milk allergy, she is sick quite a lot after every feed, would be so upset if I had to stop feeding her myself, think I will go to the Dr's on Monday get some advice it has definately got worse over the last 2 weeks and when we got her weighed she had only put on 5 1/2 oz in the two weeks while Megan who is never sick put on 11. Its just more upsetting seeing her rubbing at her face all the time it is going to end up really sore. 

Will let you know what the Doc says...  XX


----------



## JillJill

Hi Kim very unlikely to be milk allergy if just started a few weeks ago, any new you have ate? If you think it is allergy dr will prob tell you to keep a food diary. Could also be change in weather.


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
happy new year sorry havent been on for ages, good to hear you all had a nice time, we had a lovely time away at the cottage & got back on the 4th shame all the festive fun is over.
Kim I am not sure about the face rubbing C hasnt shown any signs of teething I think she will be a late on for a tooth somehow she doesnt even really dribble never use bibs.  Thats a shame for her though, is she crying? I doubt it would be a milk allergy as like Jill says surely that would have shown earlier, has she always been sick after a feed?  C is sick very occasionally but when she does it projects everywhere and I do think it happens more if I eat garlic, might be worth keeping an note of what you eat but maybe it is her teeth as some can get signs way before they actually get teeth.  
Thats good they slept well in the cots I know when C first did I think she liked being able to sprawl out and now she hold onto the bars when she sleeps.  She has been great she is at a nice age where she smiles and shreaks and makes mad noises all the time.  
Went to see a child minder last week she was really nice and still not decided yet its so hard I hate the thought of leaving her every day with someone.  Also going to see little scholars nursery next week.  want to get things in place for when I go back in July. 
anyway hope we cant meet up again soon off to watch BB xx


----------



## kmcg

Kim just a quick thought but i dont suppose it could be a skin irritant that she has, like an itchy ecsema which maybe you cant really see, might be worth rubbing a wee bit vaseline on her face see if that helps at all, maybe not but just a thought as like Jill says maybe the weather is drying her skin and that makes it itchy.  xx


----------



## LaylaB

Kim Anna does the exact same thing quite a lot and it is teething, she rubs her nose and mouth all the time, some days it is worse than others but teething gel really helps, bonjela good but you can only apply every three hours, I also like dentinox as you can use that every 20 minutes if you need to.  Anna has had these symptoms for a long time and some nights is unsettled with it but normally the gel does the trick.  You should try some and see if it helps.

Anna so funny just now, she is dicovering all the different noises she can make and it is really amusing!!  She's a little diamond and I just feel so lucky, Kim I know what you mean about being excited for the year ahead.  I think this is the first year in a long time I haven't been totally depressed in January!  Still can't stop bloody eating though!  Went back to weight watchers on Thurs and had put on 3lb but thats over 3 weeks so not bad since Ive done no exercise and eaten like a pig for weeks!  Am trying to get back to it but can't shake off the habbit of stuffing myself!  Will be easier when hubby goes away which is another week, then I can make sure there is no goodies in the house!

Fi welcome to the thread and congratulations on your twins!  Hope all goes well at your scan do let us know.

I vowed to start my health kick this week as I am going to try my blooming hardest for a miracle this year!  Ian says no way are we having IVF again but I told him if he doesnt stop smoking then he better start saving for IVF so thats the deal!  Would any of you ladies go through it again?  I definately would, Anna has just given me a taste of motherhood and I love it, but what will be will be I suppose, I fell pregnant without treatment a few years before having IVF and lost the baby so thats the annoying thing, I CAN get pregnant but don't know why it never happened again.  It gets harder as times passes as well so who knows, will have fun trying anyway and there won't be the same pressure now we have our little star!

Anyway better get going, got a mountain of ironing to get through I HATE ironing!  Never mind.

Speak soon ladies xxx


----------



## JillJill

Layla its funny listening to them exercisig their voices. Z is loudest when he wakes up first thing in morning(or when we are trying to watch something on telly lol). I would go through tx again in a minute but too scared incase it doesn't work. The past 9yrs have taken so much out of me emotionally and physically that I think I just need my body to have some normality. I am just going to pray for a miracle.

Still waking here during the night but luckily he goes straight back down when he gets his dummy. He goes to bed about 9 and gets up about 8, during this he prob stirs about 3/4 times. Just had or financial healthcheck at the bank and not as bad as we thought so that doesn't add any pressure about going back to work in that I wouldn't necessarily need f/t hrs plus it helps mum babysitting so no costs. I know my mum wouldn't take anything so I was thinking about paying for me and her to have a weekend away xmas shopping.

Made some apple and pear today for Z, I just love cooking food for him but hate when he continously blews raspberries when feeding him. Away to have a little rest while Sandy plays with Z, he has such a hearty gorgeous laugh(Z not Sandy lol).


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how are you all this week.  Well girls are now teething so night time routine is out of the window just now just when we thought we were getting sorted hee hee.  They were going down at 7 then up first about 2 then 6, now they go down at 7 could be up at 8, 9 12.30 4 then 6 well guess I have never had the allnighter so not much of a shock to the system...  Hubbie went away on Wed so trying to get naps during the day when the girls take a 30 min break (not very often)  It amazes me how they keep going they are so tired but fight it so much...  Well went to the Dr last Monday as Emily spent the whole weekend scratching at her face, he prescribed Diprobase cream smells horrible but it has really helped with her dry skin, she was quite sick when we where there also so he wants us to keep an eye on her weight as that will show if it is more an allergy to something rather than just dry skin or teething..

How is Zander, Cerys and Anna doing and of course the mummies....  Jilljill you heard anything from Cherripie not heard from her in ages hope she is doing ok? 

Kezzy how you getting on long time no hear hope the pregnancy is going well.

Well it is a miserable weekend but hey atleast the rain has cleared the snow finally hope it doesn't happen again....

Lots of love xx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all

How is everyone doing? 

Well I'm still really tired better than i was at the start so thats a good thing. Sickness gone just feel sick now and again. I'm feeling the baby moving around now which is amazing i want he/she to move all the time hehe. I bought a Doppler at 13 weeks and was able to find the hb straight away and still do i now find the baby with loud thud i get from baby kicking/punching its so loud and the heartbeat has changed too its like a drum beating now so amazed by it all still cant believe i am talking about me being pregnant   I have a scan on Tuesday booked a private one as 12 weeks to 20 weeks is very long to wait for me in so impatient lol. I have a question about the Doppler to whoever used one....i like to try use it 3 times a week 10 Min's at a time but sometimes sneakily do an extra day or two   but DP thinks it could be dangerous for baby so i start feeling bad about using it. Hoe many times a week and how long for did any of you ladies use it for? god i have went on a bit hehe. 

My birthday was yesterday but wasn't excited I'm still overly excited about being pregnant so cant get excited about anything else   had a lovely day/night though going for a meal Tuesday night with family so looking forward to that as haven't been out for ages. 

Well better stop rambling on hope babies are all being good for mummies? Have a nice weekend take care xxxxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Oh Kim I do sympathise with you being up all that time especially being on your own it really must be hard going and you sound like you are just doing so well.  Cant believe they are teething already C has shown no signs at all mzybe that will mean she will be a nightmare when it happens, i cant even see any white on her gums.  C has been great she is a wee diamond she is just so great to be around she makes me smile with all her noises and moving around she is so cute I could eat her!!
Sleeping has been good last 2 nights has been near 6 and then  goes back to sleep till near 9 so I feel quite rested but saying that tomorrow could be a whole different story so not getting to complacent.  Bought some baby rice today might try her this week and she was sitting in the highchair today just playing with a spoon.  SHe isnt showing any signs of needing food but the other day I had such an urge to give her some banana but didint have a spoon, probably just as well!!
Kezzy glad you are doing well thats good you are feeling movement I never really did till nearer 20 weeks it is such an amazing feeling that 1st flutter I will never forget as I couldnt understand what people meant when they said it was like flutters and then  when it happened it was like WOW what was that flying across my tummy.  I didint get a dopler so only heard the heatbeat at the midwife appts was great as well.  
Layla the other day you were saying you would like to be pregnant again, I would too and will go through it again if I have to, as Im feeding just now Im less likely to get pregnant so difficult to say if its just cause I cant but wprobably a year from now if not then I will do it again I have the frosties to try 1st and then if not will try the full treatment again, I would love C to have a brother or sister and I actually enjoyed being pregnany and being really healthy when I look back.  
anyway hoppe everyone has had a good weekend 
xxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Kezzy I had a dopler and used it from 14wks til I started feeling regular movements so prob about 20wks. I only ever used it for a couple of minutes every few days, not because of any other reason other than I would freak out if I couldn't find it.

Kim not heard from Cherriepie in a while. Poor Emily, hopefully the cream will settle it down. As for teething Zander has been showing signs for months but still nothing.

KM and Layla me too with hoping to give Zander a little bro or sis. No frosties for us though.

Weaning - I bought this little net thing from Tesco but most shops will have them. It's called munchkin net and you put things like a banana or apple in and they suck it, perfect if like me you are petrified of them putting too much in their mouth or choking. Sainsbury's have a third off baby products so stock up on jars etc. I love making Z food but it means he would get same thing every day .

Can't believe Zander is 6months tomorrow. Time is flying by to quick. I've got Z in the baby walker and he is fairly getting about so time to move everything out of arms reach.


----------



## kim78

Hey Kezzy happy belated birthday, feeling the baby move is such an amazing feeling enjoy every minute of it it is over so quickly...  I never bought a doppler thought I would drive myself mad with it so can't give you advice about how much to use it. 

Hey Jilljill 6 months wow he is getting a big boy, I got given a couple of those Munchkin things had never seen them before but got them in a gift from my sister in law but I was speaking to the HV today and she didn't seem that keen on them!!!  She said that the babies need the real thing rather than such the flavour, but hey I will certainly be using them to start with, terrified of them choking....

Hey KMCG I can not wait until they are sleeping through the night, sounds like I am wish them older but I don't just that they will sleep hee hee.  Ah its not bad twice a night is not bad I suppose.  I can't believe they are teething, there is quite a lot of white under the gums, poor wee Emily is worse seems she has a lower pain threshold...  C sleeping till 6 is brilliant but you are right it is never the same for long...  You just get used to one nighttime routine then they change it completely....  I am not in a hurry to wean the girls they way things are going I will probably just wait till nearer to 6 months, just love feeding the girls myself love the closeness.  Try now to only feed them together during the night so I can have individual bonding time with the girls on their own.  

Right girls I am going to go and spend half an hour on Skype to hubbie then off to bed.  Take care lol xx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all

Just popping on quickly had scan yesterday at Perth it was the most amazing thing i have ever seen we only asked for 2d because we just wanted to see baby was growing away fine but they gave us 3d too. we watched our little baby jumping about for half hour so active like he/she was boxing hehe i didn't want to go away could have watch all day, made it feel so much real that i am going to be a mummy. I didn't know you can love something so much already and i haven't even got it in my arms yet. Baby is great everything was where it was meant to be hb was good so was so happy i cant stop smiling at the pics. Get my 20 week scan in 4 weeks so looking forward to that one too and we are going to find out what baby is then we are going back to Perth at 24 weeks. 

Hope everyone is well and babies are being good take care all. Going away to mothercare soon to have a look at some stuff hope I'm not doing it to soon not wanting to buy things until 20 weeks. xxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Kezzy your scan is fantastic, I remember getting the 3d of Emily unfornately Megan wasn't in a good position to get her but it was absolutely amazing watching it, just didn't seem real.  Really pleased that everything is going well, are you telling people what you are having or keeping it a secret?  You must be so excited to find out what you are having.  Off to sleep again xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls where you all hiding... 

Well hubbie is home on Thursday can't wait might be able to get some naps!!!  I think I have figured out why they are getting up more at night, they started waking 3 times a night about the same time I started cutting back to try and loose my last stone, maybe my milk isn't as fatty as it was and isn't lasting them as long as it used to  Going to start trying to eat more and see if that helps, my weight isn't that important just now as long as my girls are healthy and putting on weight thats all that matters.  They have been putting on weight no problem but then again they are feeding more  Oh who knows.....

Anyway hope you are all doing well.

Take care lol xxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi 
i know it is very quiet now, how is everyone.  Kim you are probably right i remember ther midwife saying that its no time to diet and you should eat fat as it helps.  I have started C on some food and she is getting on fine today she had papaya and has had turnip & carrot, banana and baby rice and she does eat it quite funny the faces she makes.  Layla is Anna on food yet?  I think c would rather just have milk but she's nearly 6 months so thought i better make a start.
she has still been waking about 4/5ish but last night slept till 7.15 did nothing different so she can do it fine.  I woke up about 4 though and stayed awake for ages typical.  
jill how is Z doing?  
i was saying C had no teethings signs but i looked the other 2 and she has 2 big white teeth in her gums so they are on their way she does bite everyhting but doesnt seem to bothered.
went to body pump this morning and put C in the creche she was absolutely fine so now going to go in the mornings so i have nights to myself.  
anyway hope everyone is good 
loves xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Majorly bust this end so sorry for not posting much. Z still a whinge but seems to be a little better now we sticking to some sort of routine. We make sure he goes to bed at 8 after his bath, bottle and book and he doesn't get out bed til 8am. No I'm not that lucky that he sleeps that much   He seems to wake back of 2 and half 5ish. Trying to get in him daytime nap routines but much harder unless I stay in everyday which gives me cabin fever.

Got my date for going back to work - 12th March but might need to take one week unpaid mat leave as that Sunday is Mother's Day and the 17th is my birthday. Can't really go back and demand days off.

Glad all your girls are behaving and coming on well.


----------



## LaylaB

Aaaarrrggg twice i have written massive posts and been cut off before sending!  This will be shorter sorry ladies, not been on for ages as have no internet connection, im at mums today using theirs, trying to sort it out with call centre in foreign country so u can imagine the stress!!

Anna almost got some teeth, little bits poking through the gums, not front two but at the side, still might be ages before they actually come but they are on their way.  She not feeding good at moment, she did this before and NHS 24 put it down to sore gums.  I started her on baby rice on Monday and she loved it but has got less and less interested as the week goes on but not taking her milk without a fight either so will just keep trying.  KM at what time of the day do u give C her food?

Lets have meet up soon at my house, week commencing 8 Feb, I can do any day but Tuesday so let me know what you can all manage xxx


----------



## kmcg

hi all,
hope you are all good layla that would be good to meet up I can do really any day although monday or wednesday are my most free days, cant do thursday or friday morning. will be nice to see everyone again. 
layla i give C her food usually about 12 and have now started giving her some at 5.  I think most suggest doing it at breakfast and then lunch but I never have time in the morning so this suits me better.  wonder why anna isnt taking her milk.  
Jill it must be a thought going back to work i cant imagine what the 1st day will be like when I have been off for a whole year it will be a shock to the system for sure.
anyway look forward to catching up next wk xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

I started Z off with some brekkie then added dinner then tea. It doesn't reall matter at first as food is just an extra. We started him on a rusk the other day and he wasn't to sure but today he has got the hang of it, not long and he will be on a big juicy steak   No seriously I am fine with him on purees but dreading finger foods. 

Took him swimming again yesterday and he loved it, def going to take him once a week. My niece and nephew have both been swimming unaided from 3yrs old and I def don't want Z having my fear of water. Been going out for walks after brekkie lately which has been good and keeps Z entertained, he is so nosey and loves watching whats going on.

Nearly time for bath so off I go


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how you all doing.  I am like you Jilljill bit scared of anything other than milk or puree scared they will choke..  Not in any rush to wean not like they have been sleeping through the night then waking up again cause they are hungry....  Still up twice sometimes three times a night just don't know what to do.  Guess they are still small and it will come, they always feed when they wake so I don't mind its not like they are waking and not eating...  Just need to get more energy...

How is all the babies doing any signs of teeth yet..

Well I am going to bed totally shattered as always just now, plus Chris has been working in Aberdeen so up at 6 which has disturbed us too...

Would love to meet up but I am not sure about coming out with both of them, maybe next time you can come round to mine feel more in my comfort zone at home..  Hope you don't mind.

Take care xxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Kim would it be easier if we came to you then? 
I have had a nightmare week with C sleeping dont know whats wrong but she has woken at least twice every night and last night was as early as 12 and she was screaming she seems hungry, there seems to be quite a lot on the internet about 6 month growth spurt so maybe its that I just dont know why its changed.  the week before she slept through every night and i thought finally we are getting there then it all goes wrong, she is tired as well now in the day. Im knackered as well.  Kim it must be hard on you with the 2 of them do they both wake up?  have you giveen then a bottle last thing?
she has been fine on the food and hasnt choked at all although everything is pureed but its hard to fit in her food as we are always doing stuff. 
heres to restful weekend 
xx


----------



## kim78

Hey KMCG, I would love you all to come to me sorry if i am being a pain would just be able to relax more.....  I haven't tried the girls with a bottle yet was hoping I wouldn't have to!  Have tried expressing but it is a complete waste of time keep trying but only getting about 2oz an hour very annoying have you got any tips??  It must be even worse when you think thats it a whole week of sleeping through the night then out of nowhere it all changes again atleast my girls have been consistent hee hee....  

I have also heard that when they start weaning onto solids their night time routine could go to pot guess their little digestive systems will go into over drive trying all the new tastes and food. 

Well girls how about Thu or Fri next week?  Hubby goes away again on Wed so would be nice to have some company, or if you want to go to Layla's this time I would be happy to host the next one? 

Hope you have a good weekend xx


----------



## kmcg

Hi
Its not a pain not surprised its easier and Im sure Layla wont mind I can do thursday afternoon or friday afternoon but if its friday not till after 1.30. 
I dont exprress any more cause I cant be bothered now that she will take a bottle of formula but for me it was best first thing in the morning and better after a shower you probably wont get much as you are up feeding through the night so your body will be using its milk.  i was really full in the morning as I only fed from one side at a time so the other side would build up but guess it is hard to do that with feeding 2.  
i read on the internet yest that it may be a 6 month growth spurt and to increase milk rather than food so yest i gave an extra bottle mid afternoon and then her last bottle at 7 and she slept until after 5 so thats better will do the same today.
i am booked in for a massage this afternoon cant wait so needed.
have a good day xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Kim i think we can all understand, we all know how hard it is to get up and out with 1 baby can't imagine 2. Have you tried a wet, hot flannel before expressing or in scubu they make you look at a pic of your baby which helps get the emotional hormones going. 

KM totally empathise with you regarding night wake ups. Z still getting up, we have now given up hope of it changing.

Went swimming again today but this time in Perth where they do not charge for under 5's plus its free parking. Took my little 4yr old nephew, it was stressful trying to get us all out the door and don't even mention the fun we had trying to get eveyone dried and dressed afterwards. Z loves his swimming and hoping to make it a weekly event.

Z was fine after his swine flu jab and had no side effects.


----------



## LaylaB

Hi girls, Kim i totally dont mind coming to you was just offering my house to take a turn but it is totally fine if you would rather we came to you.  I can do Thursday or Friday so just let me know what day, i will private mail you my mobile number as i dont have internet at home at the moment so am not on as much as i would like.

I've had a hellish week too, Anna mega teething and its put her off her milk, nightmare, its been a battle to get her to eat and she is exhausted all the time, things are looking up today shes taken two full bottles so far today, started her on Ashton and Parsons teething powders yesterday so maybe they have helped.  Been giving her a wee bit of solids too but its funny shes not really liking much at the moment, gave apples but she was gagging!!  Same thing with bananas, she seems to like pear and sweet potato so far but shes only taking tiny amounts, health visitor says just to keep trying out different things and she will eventually take more.

Hope you are all well and look forward to catching up this week sometime xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls thanks for understanding, how about Friday at 2 would that suit everyone?  I just remembered I have a friend coming down on Thursday morning not sure what time she will leave at. 

Hey Lalya poor Anna, we were recommended Ashton powders and they do seem to help not sure whats in them but if they work then great.. It is a skill we have mastered yet!! to get the powder into their mouth..  We missed you last time it will be nice to catch up and see how big Anna is.  I will text you and let you know what day. 

Hey Jilljill I don't have much patience with expressing but I have tried the looking at pictures of the girls but it just doesn't work maybe KMCG is right I just don't have time to fill up with feeding all the time.  I don't believe it either but people do say it will get better so we can both work towards Z and the girls sleeping thro the night it will come, just keeping telling yourself that... I was saying to hubbie the other day I only hope that they will be sleeping during the night by the time I go back to work in October.. Once sounded ages away but time is just going so quick I am not as confident as I used to be.. 

Are you ladies getting the swine flu jab for Zander, Anna and Cerys?  Sure that is a debate we can get into on Friday hee hee.....

Hey KMCG how was your massage then, were you feeling all nice and relaxed..  That is good that C is taking the formula ok, which brand are you using?  Do you find she is more sick with the formula?  We gave the girls a bottle of Cow & Gate today just to see if they would take it as they haven't had a bottle in a couple of months they took 6 oz but Emily was quite sick about 2 hours later.  I felt awful giving it to them said to hubbie felt like I was letting them down, stupid I know....  Just wanted to make sure if I couldn't express that they took the formula for the christening as didn't want to pull up my dress, wouldn't be a pretty sight.....  Do you always give C a bottle last thing at night?  Is that what made her sleep all night?  Oh will catch up with you on Friday get all your tips.... 

So is Friday at 2 ok?

Look forward to seeing you all soon. xx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all 
Friday is good for me look forward to it.
Kim I give C aptimel 7 ounces every night last feed at 7pm we have done that now for a couple of months and it does help her sleep more as I think the formula is more filling for her.  I am like you when i bought it i get putting off using it and when hubby asked why I said i felt like I had failed in a way as it was as if i was saying my milk was no longer enough, totally stupid but in my own time I decided to give her it and now think absolutely nothing of it, I have fed her 6 months which I know is better than i hoped for so its just silly to feel guilty.  
She isnt sick with it and hadnt been sick for months although on saturday she was sick all over the place half way through her bottle not sure if it was cause of being swimming and drinking the water or if it was cause I had given her a feed not long before it may have been too much on her tummy, anyway she puked then carried on and finished her bottle!! 
Its also now much easier than worrying about exprerssing if I have something on as I know she will take aptimel and the ready cartons are great too.  Kim the other thing is if you give them a bottle last night it will let you get full and you shd be able to express easier.
anyway can speak friday about it all, its such a learning game isnt it.  xx


----------



## kim78

Hey KMCG thanks I know I feel exactly the same, almost think now that the formula will make them sick, well when hubbie comes back we will maybe try giving the bottle last thing at night and see what happens.  I was also worried that they would be more sick during the night and I wouldn't hear them.. The weird things that go through your head.... Looking forward to seeing you all on Friday.. Will text Layla let her know. 

xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Friday at 2 fine by me. 

Kim I also thought/hoped that Z would be sleeping through by the time I go back to work but can't see it happening in 4wks   . Z had swine flu jab last Thurs and no side effects except it knocked him to sleep almost immediately for a couple of hrs.

Better go as Sandy away to leave for work. Me and Z going into town for a bit to look for a coat for him.


----------



## kim78

Hey Jilljill how you feeling about going back to work, oh don't worry about answering that will see you on Friday and we can catch up then.

Well hubby left today so feeling a bit sorry for myself but the first few days are always horrible by Monday I will be concentrating on when he is coming home rather than how long he has been away.  I don't know how you do 4 weeks Layla I struggle with just 2 weeks...  

Right girls I am going to do a bit of tidying up and wait for hubbie to arrive at the hotel.

Looking forward to seeing you all Friday. 

Kezzy you are very welcome, long time no hear hope you are doing ok and keeping well.

xx


----------



## LaylaB

Kim this 4 weeks has seemed like a bloody lifetime!  I am so tired, not been well had cold and cough, over the worst of it now but just draining!  Also Anna got her first tooth on Monday!!!  Mad so we have had some screaming going on!!  She is still very grumpy but can't really blame her, she must be so sore.  She is also totally sitting up on her own now playing with her toys, I nearly cried as she looks so grown up, not a baby any more!  She's not turned over on her own yet but she nearly does when I'm changing her.

Will be great to see you all tomorrow, really looking forward to catching up and meeting the babies I've not seen yet.  Did anyone hear from Kezzy is she coming?

Anyway see you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all

JillJill left me a message on bebo about meeting up at Kims, i have a friend coming up in the mroning if she is away by the afternoon i will pop along would b nice to see you all and babies. 

Hope your all well and might see you all tomro xxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Kezzy sorry we missed you today, would have been nice to see a bump!!!!!  Hope you are keeping well.

Was loving seeing you all today, was much more relaxed, wil be easier when they are like Anna and able to sit by themselves and occupy them with toys and I don't have to hold them all the time.  So I don't mind having you all round for the next couple of times we meet up, we should try and get together once a month or something??

Hope you all have a good weekend, lol xxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Cheers for Friday Kim. As long as I have about a weeks notice I can request the afternoon off. 

Z off to grandma's for the night so me and Sandy got a Dominos pizza and are chillin watching Dancing on Ice, soooooooooo romantic


----------



## kezzy

Hi all quick post from me.

Sorry i never made it on friday havent been well think i picked up a bug and didnt want to come along and pass my germs to you all. 

Well today was 20 week scan and baby looked amazing and all is perfect and i found out the sex and its a boy      
I had a funny feeling from 12 weeks scan it was a boy so happy booking another scan when im 24 weeks just to see him again my little boy.    

Hope you are all well take care xxxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi all

Kim thanks again for having us, I really love our meet ups its just great!  I was stressed on Friday and it was just what I needed!

Kezzy thats great you are having a wee boy, I loved knowing the sex I thought it was brilliant!  If I ever have another would find out again!

Anna had bad sickness and diarrhea (god knows how u spell that!) today and yesterday, she off her milk poor wee thing, bit better today than yesterday so hopefully shes getting over it, took her to doc but he wasn't too worried.

Better go as im at mums and anna is screaming!  time to go home and get her ready for bed xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

kezzy congrats. Looks like Zander will have to learn to share the girls on this site, his harem is over  

Layla poor Anna, might be the other tooth popping through.

Z slept all night last night without stirring unfortunately Sandy was paranoid and was up and down all night. Been worrying about going back to work and having to work shifts. My place ishorrid and gives no consideration, the boss has no social life and expects his staff to be same so I have started looking and applying for jobs.


----------



## kim78

Hey Kezzy congratulations hun thats brilliant news, can't believe you are 20 weeks already where does the time go....  I think if I was to be lucky enough to be pregnant again I would find out the sex, oh I don't know now I have said it I am thinking oh maybe I won't it was so nice finding out on the day too... Well we will just have to wait and see hee hee....

Wow Jilljill Z sleeping all night thats brilliant, now you just hope it wasn't a fluke... girls were quite good last night too, 12.50 and 6.15 so I was really pleased better than 10.30, 3 and 6......  

Oh poor Anna hope she feels better soon, have you been giving her the Ashton powders maybe it is partly teething and that will help settle her stomach  Emily has discovered gurning!!! and she is really good at it, for the last 3 days I have had it every day, poor wee thing, I think it is her gums as she is not usually like that... 

I really enjoyed Friday too and it was very peaceful all babies behaving well, so next time we better watch out!!!  Well I don't go back to work till October (sorry girls not rubbing it in honest!!!)  So I am pretty much available anytime. 

Hope you all have a good weekend, thats the girls waking up so away to feed them after their nap.  Hubbie supposed to be getting home tomorrow now instead of next week so happy about that, but unhappy he will only get a weeks pay.....

Take care, lol xx


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Another night of sleeping but still not believing it will last. 

Just to let you all know the Baby show is on at the SECC weekend 23rd-25th April, they seem to have lots for babies as well. I am hoping to get through but planned that last year and poor Amber needed emergency surgery.


----------



## LaylaB

Well Anna was really bad yesterday, she screamed on and off the whole day, I was nearly in tears myself it was heartbreaking, took her to the HV and they are still putting it down to teething, they have said I am doing everything right just to hang in there.  I've not offered any solids for last 24 hours and we seem to have turned a corner as she has been a happy little bunny today and taken a lot more milk, yesterday she refused lunchtime bottle completely and took very little all day (she took a tiny bit of carrot at lunchtime and pooped an orange poop at tea time!!).  Can't see another tooth yet but HV thinks it may just be days away.  They say a runny bum is often associated with teething too but unsure if this has been a bug or just teething, its hard to know.

Would love to meet up again soon so just say a date that suits you Kim, I can do most afternoons except a Tuesday.

Better go for now am at mums using computer again, hoping to get up and running on Monday so hopefully be easier to keep in touch again!  Little angel is sleeping just now but need to get home and bathed and ready for bed at 8.

Take care ladies and apeak to you soon xxx


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Layla poor Anna but they do say teeth normally comes in pairs. Food is meant to be fun at this age so as long as she is keeping up fluids it wont do any harm.

Can't believe it me and Z were on telly tonight and everyone missed. We were at the party for the 1st birthday of the DMU and we were caught on camera. When stv news goes local our livingroom went to aberdeen but freeview in the bedroom gave dundee news so we saw it. My mum who lives in dundee got aberdeen news for some reason and my friends were either out or working. It should be on stv website tomorrow so will email them the link. I can't believe how fat I was, def need to get back to Slimming World.

Got hen night tomorrow and staying at mums so I don't need to pay taxi. Means I will be sleeping back in my old room and prob have my dad moaning about what time I come in   . My mum is going to and as she minds my bro's kids on Fri and my dad works til 8 Sandy is going to look after them. He will put Z to sleep in his cot at mums and go home when I get in as he needs to be there in morning for dog.Can't wait my dad always makes a big fry up on a Sat(last one before Slimming World   )


----------



## kmcg

hi all
Jill some fame at last, glad Z has been sleeping maybe thats him finally turning a corner the bad thing is you get used to the extra sleep then when it stops it feels 10 times worse.  Hope anna is a bit better that dsounds a nightmare C is full of the cold since wendesday and yesterday she was crying all the time in between sleeping poor lamb i hate it when she sobs, everytime I wipe her nose she crys.  Gave her some calpol yesterday for 1st time and think it helped her sleep.  
her nose is streaming lovely, my shoulders are permanently covered in snot and drool! ive been stuck in the house for last 2 days and have an afternoon out tomorrow for drinks with pals but am still going C will be with her dad so thats ok.  Although i do feel a bit mean!
even though C has the cold she is still eating so thats a good sign. 
Was nice meeting up and agree we should do it more often Kim you are a good host so we can just keep coming to you until you get fed up of us.  
jill enjoy your hen night, where are you going?  and what will be done to the hen, or probably after you read this you will have been. 
anyway best go the wee bairns having a snooze x


----------



## kim78

Hey Layla, oh poor Anna how she feeling now? any sign of another tooth, Jilljill is right don't worry about solids just now if she is feeling under the weather she will want to stick with what she knows and feels comfortable with and getting loads of cuddles from mum will help, and how are you feeling itis heartaching seeing them upset wish they were able just to say whats wrong...  

Hey Jilljill a couple of girls that I meet from antenatal were at the party too, will look forward to seeing the link, was there lots of babies there?  So how was your hen night were you hung over!!!  Oh I have not had a full cooked breakfast in ages, might get hubbie to do one sometime he usually does them when we have friends staying but I really fancy one now... Or we sometimes have it for tea, oh black pudding, sausages, potato scones oh I am having a craving now.........  No definately not pregnant....

Hey kmcg how is C doing is she feeling better?  It is a bad time of year for colds the girls have had a runny nose for while but luckily thats been all no other symptons, we have just been using the saline drops, Karvol drops at night, calpol all seems to help.  Apart from that all we can do is ride it out hopefully she will be feeling better soon.  I hate been stuck in the house, after 2 days I have total cabin fever, but I really enjoy going out walking so aslong as the weather is ok I walk down to sainsbury or go for a walk in the Ferry clears my head and girls just fall asleep so its like having a break too...  How was your afternoon out?  

Well today we put the girls in their carriers forward facing for the first time and had a walk round Monikie Park it was a lovely sunny day althought it was a bit cold.  We have the covers for the carriers so the girls were nice and cosy, really nice and enjoyed the fresh air.  Hubbie got home last night so it was nice doing something together. 

Am happy to have you girls here anytime, any day is fine with me, we can plan it round Jilljill and work we can make it the first Tue of the month or something like that. Then as soon as the girls are able to sit themselves I will be more happy going to someone else's house where I don't have to hold them both!!!!  

Hope you are all having a good weekend, we have the girls christening a week tomorrow and I am getting really excited, introduce our two beautiful girls to our family they are such special little girls will be proud as punch......

Speak soon lots of love xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Busy weekend. Fri night hen night was ok, I just feel too old for that kind of malarky. I know I'm only 30 but I really felt like an old granny. These girls were nuts and made me look like a nun. I had 5 bots of Smirnoff Ice so no hangover. Dad's brekkie was fab and mum looked after Z to let me have it in peace. Went through to footie on Sat and today had friends down for tea. I'm exhausted and will be in bed shortly. Got dentist in morning and eye appt in afternoon so no rest( I must have been very wicked   ) .

Kim can't wait to see pics of girls in gowns. Such a special day. Z loves his carrier, we take Amber up to Crombie.

KM hope C is feeling better.


----------



## LaylaB

Hooray I am back online in my own home!!  Back to sitting on computer for hours looking at Ebay and buying things I don't need!

Anna is a lot better, shes back taking her full milk but still has the runs, they have sent a sample off for tests to see what is causing it so should hear tomorrow or wednesday, shes a lot happier though but unfortunately is up a fair bit through the night but hopefully that will settle again soon.

You all seem to be getting on fine, im going to try Anna with solids again tomorrow just to see how it goes, now her daddy is here it might be helpful with us both trying as one can keep her amused while the other tries to shovel the food in her mouth!!

Better go for now, should have been in bed an hour ago!  See it was good not having a computer!!

Take care ladies and speak soon xx


----------



## kim78

Hey Lalya glad Anna is feeling better, have you had the test results back yet?  We were speaking about starting the girls on solids but think I am going to wait another few weeks, they are 5 months next week and I still don't feel like they are in a rush to start on solids, they are still feeding at 2-3 hours and getting up twice a night, I don't know if I am just using excuses or am a bit scared to start them, they are just getting so big too quickly hee hee.  No will definately start them in a few weeks once I have gotten my head round it...

Hey Jilljill I think I would be the same, I have never been one for going out drinking, well not for about 10 years or so, I think I would feel really old aswell, these parties are usually all about seeing how much you can drink I think one glass of wine would send me over the edge....  Is Zander still sleeping well?  Well we have bought the girls swimming costumes got the right nappies, just need to get me a cosie and we are all set to go.. 

Hey KMCG how is C doing now? Whats your plans this week up to anything exciting? 

Right away to get a cuppie while the girls are napping, they are going down 3 times a day for 30 mins which seems to suit them fine so I am pleased with that makes them feel better and happy.  Take care xxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
I should take a leaf out your books now I am supposed to be a responsible mother but am not, had way to much to drink on saturday as was out with friends, fun at the time.
Kim glad the christening went well i need to get my finger out and get organised.  
C is much better had 3 bad days of it and then got a lot better I have just made cauliflower cheese for her to have today, she is a eating machine, she loves everything i have given her, yesterday cooked blueberries and mashed them with banana and she loved it, have also given her avacado, she is very good with the spoon so hopefully it is a good sign, Im just wizzing through anabel karmel's book.  next week will try some fish and meat i think.  
Thats good they have done tests on anna so hopefully you will know exactly whats wrong.  I was at body combat this morning and C has been sleeping in the pram since we got back creche must have tired her out.  last night she was up at 4 and I gave her bunny and she went back to sleep till 5.15 but i fed her then, she is never consistent.
anyway how has Z been has he still been sleeping good.  
i justbought a carrier off ebay so will use it as we are going to skye for a week with my mum and dad.  they are quite funny.
anyway best go have a good week xx


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Layla hope A is feeling better. I hate how things can effect their routine so much. 

Kim primani have cheap costumes. I had to go get one as bigger now than pre-pg and as I intend to get back down not spending fortune. 

KM everyone raves about Annabel book. Not tried Z on fish yet although I bought some stage 2 organix pots to see what consistancy should be and one of them as salmon in it. I am not a big fish fan unless it is covered in batter and fried   I love our carrier. 

Z not slept right from Sun. He seems to be waking up at 4ish, not crying but having little conversations. Today he went back down at 5.30 and hasn't napped much today.


----------



## LaylaB

OMG we have progress!  Anna has had 3 meals today as well as milk!  morning - porridge, lunch apple and pear and then cheesy brocolli and potato and she loved them all!  God knows where I was going wrong before but maybe it was just that she wasn't feeling good.  I'm just opn jars as I was getting down cooking loads of things and her refusing but once she gets the hang of it I hope to cook for her, I also have Annabel Karmels book (two of them!) and they are really good.  Kim Anna is 6 months now and has only just started with the solids so don't rush if you don't think they need it.

Jill Annas sleep is all over the place just now as well, not sure if it is hunger or what but judging by what shes scoffed today it may well be!  She keeps waking up singing about 4/5 am and then barely gets much more sleep before breakfast, shes not upset or dirty nappy and tried teething gel but nothing seems to work, hoping tonight will be different as shes fed so well today.

Shes still got the runs really quite bad though, we off to Aberdeen tomorrow for the day so am dreading the nappy explosions when we are on the go!  Not got results back yet, will phone again tomorrow, doc said tue or wed but no luck yet, if nothing comes back not sure if they will just put it down to teething, ive spoken to a few people who have said their babies had real bad runs at teething time.

Well better get off to bed, love being back online!! see u soon xx


----------



## cherriepie

Hello Ladies

Just thought I'd pop on after what seems like eons    (sorry) to see how you all are?  How are all the little ones? How are the bumps?

Well, finally I am making some real progres and, touch wood, I seem to be over the worst of my PND.   I still have the odd day where I'm down but I have even managed to get a new job and have been there 3 weeks.  Found it a little hard at the very beginning especially since my memory and concentraton aren't all that great still but that's the beauty of the job.....it's not very mentally taxing.....lol.

Brodie is doing well although has been pretty much unwell since November - he just seems to have caught every single bug and viral infection.  He had burst ear drum so has to go for hearing test on 15 March although not worrying as I'm fairly certain his hearing is fine.  Got to hand it to my wee man though...he's smiled and laughed through it all.

I've only just realised that I have 3 PM's so I am very very sorry that I haven't replied.  I'm not sure why but I don't seem to get emails into my inbox telling me I have a message anymore.

Not been able to read all the posts as the board is getting very very long but have been admiring those new profile pics....so adoreable all of them 

Will sign off for now.   

Cherrie


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Cherriepie great to hear from you and glad you feeling better. Poor Brodie, Zander has been getting every bug but doc says its good as he is building up hin immune system to it..

Layla glad Anna is feeling better.

Was at the baby shower today and it was fantastic. I organised lots of baby orientated games(bingo,charades, search laundry basket for matching socks etc). Everyone had a laugh and joined in. The mum-to-be was so shocked and was quite emotional. 

Its now only 2wks til I do back to work


----------



## kim78

Hey girls, oh Cherripie its great to hear from you was getting worried, glad to hear everything is getting better. 

Well had the christening yesterday and we had an absolutely fantastic day, the girls were excellent through the service and then we had the buffet lunch at Ballumbie golf club after all our family and friends.  Emily managed to puke 3 times all over her dress hee hee, but hey we knew it was coming so weren't too bothered.  The first time was when we were first putting the dress on, hadn't even got it zipped up and she was sick all down the front of it, had to wipe it then blow dry it cause it was soaking... Then she was sick in the church down chris's hands then we nipped home so the girls could get a nap and feed then we dressed her again he was sick again........  Oh it was fun and games loved every minute of it, even had a glass of wine which I really enjoyed!!! only the one though... 

Hey lalya how is Anna doing did you get the results?  Hope you had a good time in Aberdeen. 

Hubbie was supposed to leave this morning his mum picked him up at 8.30 then I got a phone call at 11 from Aberdeen airport to say he had been bumped off the chopper till Wed/Thu so picked him up from the train station at 12.30 again.... Well atleast he will take the girls out tomorrow so I can clean the house....  

Oh Jilljill just try not think about it and enjoy the last couple of weeks before you have to go back. Have you had your hours confirmed yet? 

Hey KMCG how are you and C what you been up?  

Well away to have a very early night, wasn't only the girls that were shattered after yesterday.. Lots of love xx


----------



## LaylaB

Cherriepie great to hear from you!  Was wondering where you had disappeared to, glad to hear you are getting there, sorry Brodie has been ill, Annas had loads going on too, has had the runs for over 2 weeks now but they don't know why, got test results back and not bacterial infection so I have to go back in another week if she still has, shes only been twice today so am hoping this is it subsiding now we were getting 6 bad nappies a day the last two weeks so this is the best day shes had in a while.

Jill I am feeling sick about going back to work already so I can imagine how you are feeling, I know I will need to do something but at the same time am dreading it, am going to hand in my forms this week and see what they say about the hours I want to work and take it from there, I've been saying I'm going to hand in the forms for weeks now and never get round to doing it!

Kim thats lovely that you had a nice christening day for the girls.  I still havent decided what to do with Anna yet, we are not church goers so I'm just not sure, I think the numbers of attendees is what puts me off more than anything, with our circle of family and friends there is no way to make it a small occasion!

I'm back to square one with the feeding, now she won't even open her mouth for the spoon no  matter what is on it! I decided to try a new tactic today and introduced finger foods instead so at tea time she ate a dairylea triangle and munched on a breadstick so I'm hoping this will be the route to success for us!  I'm gonna give her carrot sticks tomorrow and see how it goes.  I'm going to do sweet potato wedges and stuff like that and see if shed rather eat that then the pureed stuff.

Wish me luck, I will let you know how it goes xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiah

Hi

I was wondering if it would be okay to join in here please?  I didn't even realise that a thread for Angus existed until today    I had clomid tx at Ninewells which resulted (on my final cycle of clomid and very unexpectedly as clomid was failing me miserably  ) in my little boy who is now almost 2 years old   I only actually found the thread as I have spent far more time on FF than normal being stuck in the house with a poorly LO and going slightly crazy looking at the same 4 walls.  It seems that my LO isn't the only one who has had bug after bug after bug recently - its so horrible isn't it    

Hope to get to know you all soon
Matty


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Just a quick one as Sandy has taken Zander out for a walk and I am meant to be cleaning  

Kim glad you had a nice day on Sunday. I was scared of Z puking on his gown and only put him in it in the Church and after a few pics at the do I changed him into something else. 

Layla glad Anna is feeling better, not good they haven't found cause though. Glad she is taking some food, maybe you just have a very independent little girl who likes to feed herself  

Hi to KM and Cerys

Hello and welcome to Matty. With your son being older you can help us with the difficult times we have ahead


----------



## amandaw

Hi everyone

I know it's been a couple of months since I posted.  To be honest, I've been a bit depressed and found it really useful to read people's comments rather than post. 

I have PCOS and we've been trying for 15 months now.  As I don't get my period every month (more like every 4 months!), I was really upset every month when I got a negative test.

The thing is....I did a pregnancy test this morning and it was positive.  So I did a Clear Blue test at lunch time (in the loo at work...!) and it is positive too. If fact it says 2-3 which apparently means I'm 5-6 weeks gone.

I really don't believe it.  As in, really don't believe it.  Really.  Really.  But then, it can't be two false positives...can it?

Anyway, sorry to dump this on you lovely people...I really didn't know where else to turn!

Love, dust and hugs to everyone.
Axxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hello Matty welcome to the thread, look forward to chatting with you.

Amanda congratulations you are pregnant!!  It will take a while to sink in but well done, keep posting and let us know how you are getting on.

Better go for now as away to have some lovely home made soup for tea, made by my husband so even better!

Love to everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Amanda congrats. It is very unlikely to get even 1 false positive let alone 2. Clearblue is very accurate and for you to be 2-3wks would mine your pregnancy hormones are very high which also suggests it can't be wrong. Make an appt at doc.

Well done.


----------



## amandaw

Thanks everybody...I really appreciate your comments.  I'll let you know how I get on at the doctors.  

Hope you are all well.

Amxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how u all doing, well its been a hectic week, hubbie left on Wed and he has had 'MAN FLU' so have been looking after him aswell as our two little angels that are full of the cold aswell, surprisingly I don't have anything, keep my fingers crossed it stays that way.....  

Had the HV out today to weigh the girls and got a bit of a shock, Megan has only put on 7oz now 10.15 in 5 weeks and Emily 11 now 12.1 and they have dropped off their centiles Megan isn't even on any now and Emily not far behind.  The HV has said that it is because they are now not getting enough from me and we have to either introduce a bottle or start weaning now, was really shocked and upset, I know its silly and I know there is absolutey nothing I can do or have done wrong its just my body can't cope with the demand of what the girls need now.  So next week we are starting the girls on baby rice lunch time and evening see if that helps she says not to bother with fruit just now as it is about 90% water so they need the calories from the baby rice.  I am feeling better now got over my 'oh I have let them down!!!'  Enough of that we are all fine. 

Welcome Am how did you get on at the doctors, sure it will be good news, like Jilljill said it would be very unusual to get for Clearblue to be wrong twice... Congratulations best feeling in the world, remember to keep your tests I have kept everything smal and large.....

Hey Jilljill how you feeling about going back to work.. Ooops sorry you probably don't want to be reminded of that....  Is Zander still sleeping well, hoping now we know that the girls are not getting enough from me and they start weaning it will help....  

Hey Layla how is Anna now is she still getting lots of dirty nappies, hope she is feeling better. Did you enjoy your homemade soup, I love when hubbie is home he does about 90% of the cooking......

Another welcome to Matty nice to have you on board like Jilljill says we will be quizzing you on what happens next...  It is such a learning curve you just don't know if what you are doing is for the best of not. 

Hey KMCG, Cherriepie how are you both, hope you are well and little Brodie and Cerys. 

Just sitting watching Ghost Whisper got 19 episodes to catch up on and I never get to watch them during the day.  Hope you are all well. Lots of love xxx


----------



## amandaw

Hi everyone!  

Thanks so much for your advice and kind words.  I did try to keep my pregancy tests Kim, but the battery died    I hope you don't end up getting the flu either - although we never get man flu, so you'll probably sail through  

I have my appointment at the doc's today at 5.20.  Will let you know how I get on.  Fingers crossed  

Amandax


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

Well talking of being ill Kim ive just had the horrible sickness bug thats going around.  Went to bed Wednersday night and woke about midnight with terrible sore tummy, didn't stop being sick till 7am!  It was the night from hell, was bedded all day yesterday so daddy had to be in charge!  Feeling much better today just still a bit weak, I've hardly eaten in two days though so away to try a plate of mince and tatties for tea, I am actually hungry now so I might enjoy it.  I really hope none of you get that as its not good.

Amanda hope your docs appointment goes well I'm sure it will, do let us know.

Kim thats a shame about the girls weight, let me know how you get on with weaning, I'm still having a bloody nightmare!  I think she is going to like "proper food" better but she just can't seem to get the whole swallowing process!  All she will eat is dairylea!  Today tried porridge and baby rice again and she took both so might just stick with that for now, thing is she was taking that for a while then started refusing the spoon so god knows what I'm meant to do.  Thankfully she is taking her milk again and has put on weight, she is now nearly 17lb, Kim I can sympathise with the weight thing as Anna had actually lost weight last time she was weighed, its a worry.  Would you not give them some formula milk as well as your breast milk?


Well I better get going, my first meal in a while is ready!  Speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## Kiah

Evening!

Thanks for all the welcomes  Though I wouldn't count on my knowledge of having a slightly older LO, I'm still flummoxed   

Amanda - Definitely sounds like good news, let us know what the Doc says  Get some plain old "two blue line" type tests to keep! I'm with Kim, I'v kept everything even though DH says keeping my peesticks is gross 

Layla - Have you had a look at the BLW (baby led weaning) thread on the feeding board? Some folk skip purees altogether and just got straight onto finger foods. I know my sisters LO wasn't all that fussed over purees etc and much preferred finger foods. Its soooo stressful when you are worried about their eating isn't it 

Well I am off to put my feet up and read my book for a wee while  My LO has been ill for about the past fortnight and has been stuck to me like a newborn so not had much chance to just do nothing and _enjoy_ doing nothing. He is normally such a bundle of energy that its just horrible to see him when he was just wanting to be cuddled all day (though the cuddles were nice ), never though I'd be so desperate to be pulling him off the back of the settee again.

Matty


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Just back from the wedding, yes I know I'm home early but the ceremony was at 2pm. My pal Mandy picked Zander up at 8 and is keeping him over night. It feels strange, I know he has stayed at my mums lots but this is first time with anyone else. She says she doesn't mind if he plays up during the night cause its only for 1 night.  

Sleeping - back to normal. Up at least twice for dummy then waking up and as conversation at 5am. Pull the hair out time.

Finger foods - going great. He chews which is really good and when he does get bit stuck he just coughs it up and chews it again. 

Kim When Z gets a little bit older I promise not to baby him when he gets ill as I don't want his future wife to have to deal with man flu. Don't feel bad about the feeding, you have done so well to manage this long let alone having to feed both girls. You have given them the best start. Well done. 

Layla glad your feeling better. 

Hi Matty, Amanda and KM


----------



## kim78

Hey Jilljill, yeah hopefully your little man won't grow up to have man flu and will just get the normal cold hee hee......  How did Z get on at your friends?  Were you more worried about him or quite relaxed, shame he is back to waking again but soon he will be able to pop his dummy back in himself.  Am hoping that introducing formula and baby rice will help fill them up and make them sleep better, thats the positive side of my thinking anyway!!!!  

Hey Matty yeah I guess it is a bit gross to keep a peestick when you think about it!!!!  To us its like a magic wand, or 4 in our case..  Hope your little one is feeling better soon. 

Hey Lalya bet you are so glad hubbie was home to look after you, thats my fear aswell getting ill and hubbie being away what a nightmare that would be.  Hope you are feeling better, try not to worry about Anna and her food there is no rush aslong as she is getting plenty and putting on weight thats the main thing, we are starting the girls on a bottle of formula a day and some baby rice from Tuesday when hubbie gets home so hoping that will help, will go and get them weighed again a week on Thursday check on the progress, HV is not back for another month so can't wait that long to see if it is working. When is your hubbie away again? 

Hey Amanda I have been lucky (touch wood) I have not had any symptoms I never really seem to get the cold, girls have been full of it and hubbie but I have been ok, saying that I bet I will get it soon now.......  Yeah I am with matty get a a normal pee stick I can't wait to tell the girls about our journey to have them and show them all we kept bet they will be think 'oh mum thats gross' hee hee....  How did you get on at the doctor, hope everything went ok. 

How you doing KMCG how is little Cerys doing have you had a good weekend? 

Hope you are all well, lol xxxx


----------



## amandaw

Hi everyone

Thanks for your lovely words.  

JillJill - good advice about not babying your wee person when he gets older!  How did Zander get on this weekend at your friends.

Layla - how are you feeling?  Hopefully you are feeling a bit better today.

Kim - hope you are still feeling better.

Well, I got a good report from the doctor's.  He didn't do a new test for me as it turns out that three tests is more than enough to confirm my pregancy!  I'm getting referred to an OBY/GYNO as I have PCOS, am over weight (4 stones...sigh) and therefore have an increased risk of gestational diabeties.  Anyway, don't mind all that, just want wee baby to be healthy and happy.  I've got no idea if I'll be seen in the next 2 weeks or next month...he was so vague    

Anyway, he was continuing with the  'vagueness' I ended up going to Asda and and getting another pregnancy test just to quadruple check!  Haa haa haa  .  All well though and I'm definately going to keep this stick - great advice Kim and Matty.

Hope you are all well.

Love and happy bubbles,
Amandax


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Wedding good, Z not so good for my friend. Kinda glad cause know she knows I'm not exaggeratting about it. She had to go to bed all afternoon Sat to catch up on sleep so think it will be a while before he gets invited back   .

It's 5 yrs tomorrow since my first miscarriage. We normally light a candle and have a quiet think about what might have been. Thought it would be easier this yr with having Z but have serious pmt at the mo and tears are flowing quite easily. Not having periods was def a good thing about being pregnant, however I used to moan that I didn't get periods when we were trying to concieve. I just can't win   

Spoke to my boss on phone today, all ready to go back next Mon and we will have a chat then about the future.

Kim good luck for starting the rice and formula tomorrow. 

Amanda dr's always seem vague about pregnancy's unless they are over 3months. You are def pregnant so step away from the tests   I have kept one from each of my 3 pregnancy's, they are in a side bit of my toiletry bag so they are always with me. 

Hope KM, Layla, Cerys and Anna are all fine


----------



## amandaw

JillJill - I am thinking about you today  .

Amx


----------



## kim78

Hey Jilljill how was today bet in some respects that feels like a lifetime away but also feels like just yesterday.  You should be so proud of you and Sandy and what you have achieved and now you have a beautiful son.  Ha ha your friend probably thought you were exaggerating its ok for her to sleep all Sat afternoon shame we can't do that after a bad nights sleep...  Last night Megan was up at 9.30, 11.15 then 1 don't know what was wrong with her after that it was great they went to 6.30 just a shame my husband who just got home last night woke me at 4 with his snoring then his alarm went off at 5 that he forgot to change arggghhhhhhh.....  Got an hours sleep this afternoon but still shattered..

Well started with the formula today, fed them myself at 7 then they got a bottle at 10 then at 1 they had some baby rice then I fed them myself then at 5 they had the bottle then went down at 6.30 after a wee top up from me, bit confused whats the best way to do it, happy with giving them 2 bottles a day and 3 feeds from me just got to work out when is the best time to give them the formula that works best  And also not sure about feeding them before or after baby rice or how much to give them oh its so complicated hee hee.....  

Hey Amanda glad Dr went well, when is your first scan at ACU?  That will be great really makes it feel real.  Overweight or not the main thing is you are pregnant and they will take good care of you at Ninewells so try and not worry too much just enjoy knowing you are carrying your child. 

Well this is going to sound so sad but I am off to bed hoping I will get a good few hours before they wake, ah who am I kidding.....  

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
sorry I haven't vanished I had a virus on my computer for about a week which wouldn't allow me access to the internet  and last week was away at my mums for 4 days which was great.  
Just popping on quickly got lots to catch up on,  Jill hope you are OK and send a wee hug for you, will be a difficult time no matter what I am sure as you cant help but think what if..
Kim glad you are getting on OK with the formula I am cutting back on feeds now too and trying to just have the morning feed but have been doing the 4pm feed as well but going to stop that now if I can.  
Amanda congratulations thats lovely news I am really happy for you and will be   it all goes perfectly for you.  
Cerys has been great and sleeping great although only thing is now she has been crying a couple of times in the night as she manages to get to the very top of the cot and jams herself in the corner and cant get back so have to get up and pull her back down she just goes back to sleep.  She is now fully rolling over but not good at getting back.  we had a great time at my mums went to see stereophonics and had a night out with the girls and got looked after by mum so all good
anyway havent read all the posts so will go back and read them. 
take care all xx


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon!

Well thats the washing machine on, dishwasher on, tumble drier on (eek my electricity bill   ), dry clothes off the line and folded, tea prepared as much as possible, phone calls made and now just waiting for my rascal to wake up.  How am I going to cope when he drops his afternoon nap  

Jill - Hope that you are ok, I think sad milestones will always be sad milestones    Glad Z had your friend run ragged    The first time I left L with my sister I arrived back to find them cuddled up fast asleep in the middle of the afternoon as they had both been awake most of the night.

Amanda - My GP was very blase about the whole thing, I'm sure she thought that I was   doing cartwheels round her room   

We have had a fab day today.  Have just started working 4 days a week instead of 2 and have just spent a lovely morning with L in the garden and then in the park as I am off today and really really really appreciating the time together again.

Oh flippin' heck look at the time I better go and wake L up or else he will still be running round long after I'm ready to go to bed  

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well

Matty


----------



## kim78

Hey girls, well formula is going fine no problems they took the bottle straight away which was really surprising as they haven't had a bottle in months so atleast that is one less thing to worry about...  We are still just on the baby rice but I think from Monday we will start introducing different foods and get them weighed next Thursday see if we have to add more formula or continue as we are going then we will have a rough idea how we are getting on...

Funnily enough they are still not sleeping any better hee hee, I know it will take longer than 3 days only joking..........  Going to have hubbie here till the 29th so that will give us a good chance to introduce different foods and get into a more settled routine..  Emily takes 6 oz or formula and Megan 5 in the morning and 6 in the afternoon does that sound about right??  What does Anna, Zander and Cerys take now? 

Hey KMCG glad you had a good time at your mums, there was one night, Emily was screaming went through and she had manged to turn horizontal and was jammed on the bars felt really sorry for her but luckily it has only happened once... 

Hey Matty sounds like you had a productive afternoon, my washing machine is on every couple of days, coupled with the heating being on constantly I am dreading our winter electric/gas bill........  

Well nearly the weekend again....  Hope everyone has a fantastic day on Sunday our first monthers day I am so excited, more excited than at Christmas, know it is just a gimmick day but I never ever thought I would be a mum its like my special day..  Going to the golf club for lunch just the 4 of us then spend the afternoon staring at our beautiful girls and thinking about how lucky we are over and over and over......

Whatever you are all doing have a great day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Hope you all well. Just thought I would say hi as going back to work Monday and may not get much chance. Got my rota on Wed and it is not good, 3-11 Monday and Thurs and 5-11 Tuesday. I'm off Wed as its my birthday. I am absolutely shattered by time Sandy comes in at 2pm but now I have an 8hr shift to look forward to. Any lots more to it which is all quite boring stuff so in the end have decided to step up eforts in job search, had an interview yesterday and looks good as they asked me to fill in a disclosure form. It's working as a community care assistant, I wanted an admin job but there are none available at the minute so the boss said go in at ground floor and get experience of company and next senior job comes up is mine. It's better money and better hrs(8am-2pm). 

Kim it depends how much they are getting from you. When Z started weaning he was on 4x7oz bots. Now at 34wks our day looks like this  7am - 7oz bottle  8am - cereal  12noon - dinner(soup or boiled eggs toast etc) 1pm - 5oz bot  4.30pm - tea(same as us plus petit flous)  7pm - 7oz bot. He also drinks about 6oz of juice with his dinner and tea. 

Enjoy Mother's Day


----------



## kim78

Hey girls Happy Mothers Day well I hope like me you have had a fantastic day, my face is sore from smiling so much today definately better than Christmas day, girls were little sweethearts all day. Went to the golf club for lunch and they were so good and we got the place all to ourselves before the main sittings.  Feeling pretty sick now been munching on sweets all night....

Hope you are all well, have to meet up soon. Lots of love xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Firstly I had a lovely day on Sunday. We went to the Station Hotel Carnoustie for a high tea which was lovely. My mum and dad came down as well. 

Started back to work yesterday, I was dreading it and after 2hrs was ready to pack up. Got finished at 10pm and came home. Was really tired but unable to go to bed right away. I eventually went to bed at 11pm and Amber(the dog) came with me. She jumped up and lay beside me as usual then at 11.30 let out a quiet howl and stopped breathing.Sandy took her to the vets and they are going to do a postmortem this morning as it is unusual for a dog to just die without signs for a few days. We had all that worry last year with her ops but thought that was all behind her. 

Hope you are all ok.


----------



## kim78

Hey Jilljill, so sorry to hear about Amber you must have been so upset, did they find anything out at the postmortem, know it won't really help but might let you get some peace sounds like it may have been her heart if she yelped just before, atleast it was quick and she was beside you and not alone. 

Well going to get the girls weighed tomorrow, hoping for big things!!!  Been a week and a half on 2 bottles of formula a day and I think we do notice a difference but only the scales will tell!!  Weaning going well, they have taken to the spoon ok, but then again they have only had pear, carrot and sweet potatoe still early days.

Hope you are all well, we have all got the cold here with daddy and me having sore throats and feeling generally rubbish...  But hey you just get on with it, so off to bed see if some rest will help...

Lots of love xx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Awwwwwwwww Jill that is sooo sad about Amber how awful i know how much you loved her, its just so horrible when pets die its definately the bad thing about having them.  That is really strange though as you say especially if she has been well up to now.  Did you have the post mortem?  
It is even harder i think when you are not expecting it, I lost my rabbit suddenly last year and I really was devastated I still feel a loss and I know its just a daft rabbit but i think it was because i didint expect it and even now I feel sad.  
hope work has been ok for you being back.  how did Z get on without you.
Kim glad the girls are feeding well and starting to enjoy their food.  C is feeding quite well not liking meat at all but i am trying to vary it.  she is fine with fruit and veg but seems to gag on the meat even though its pureed down.  I gave her sardines with avacado and amazingly she liked it, strange.  
she got weighed last week and i got told to increase her food and get her eating meat as she has dropped under the average line but i think she seems totally fine.  
anyway hope everyone else is well.  
loves xx


----------



## LaylaB

Oh no Jill sending you a big   i have a tear in my eye thinking about that so very very sad  .

I know how much pets become part of the family, I have a cat and a dog and I dread the day when I loose either of them.  I really hope you are ok, I feel so sad for you xx

We took Anna swimming on Thursday, it was funny, took her to the Red Lion at the caravan park in Arbroath but it was bloody freezing!  She still had fun but her teeth were chattering and she looked a wee bit frozen so we only stayed in 10 minutes!  The guy gave us our money back which was nice as he said the heating system not heating the water properly just now and its getting fixed soon so would defo go back there as it was really quiet, maybe thats just cause it was freezing!

Made soup today and Anna loves it!  Just put onion, turnip, carrot and potato in a baby stock cube and then pureed it, she wanted more when it was finished yippee!  I have been so struggling to get her to eat so this is just great, she loves porridge for brekkie so now I have found a successful lunch, just need to find a couple of dinners but I think she is getting better with the eating, she had some custard after her soup but it was cold and she doesn't seem to like cold things, she prefers them cosy but I feel like I progressed today, was at a second stage weaning class and was really depressed as all the babies were way ahead of Anna but the lady gave me some good ideas of things to try, I was scared to try custard and stuff in case she wouldnt eat other things but hv said give her anything she wants and mix fruit and veg with it.

My friend just had a baby girl today 9lb 10oz!!  Yowzer!  Don't have any info on what happened but I hope for her sake she had a section!!!

Has anyone been watching One Born Every Minute on Tuesday nights at 9?  Its brilliant I love it! Brings it all back.

Well better shoot for now ladies speak soon xxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Thanks for all the kind messages. I think I am still in shock as it all happened so quick.The post motem was done yesterday and there was a blood clot beside her heart. Vet said she was in perfect condition and health. The blood clot would have been very quick and painless which does help and everyone says she died where she would've wanted, beside me. 

kim hope the girls get on fine tomorrow. I stuck to only a few ingrediants for the first few weeks just incase different tastes put him off.

km daddy and Zander loving their time together. I'm actually enjoying work but its only been 2 shifts so give it time   Z isn't keen on red meat but loves chicken and salmon. If he is having red meat I puree it right down and put broccoli in with it as that seems to have a stronger taste.

Layla you are making me jealous talking about A's teeth, we still have no sign. I was born 31yr ago today and weighed 10lb 4oz   My mum gave birth naturally using only gas and air   (however she was only in labour 42mins)


----------



## kim78

Hey girls well weigh in went fantastic, Megan has gone from 10.15 to 12.4 and Emily 12.1 to 13.9 in just 2 weeks!!!!  So giving them 2 bottles a day is obviously helping and that is all that matters.

Hey Jilljill hopefully knowing what happend to Amber will bring you some relief would have been harder not knowing what had happened.  Glad you are enjoying being back at work.  We have actually been looking at nurseries for me going back to work. Hoping to go back for 3 days and have been thinking about putting the girls into nursery for 2 half days that just means two afternoons and one full day they will be looked after having to contact my work and find out what days even although it is not till Sept/Oct we need to book places now.  Was thinking about Oranges and Lemons, anyone got any good or bad news about them??  

Hey Lalya poor Anna, you think he could have told you the heater wasn't working before you got in..  We were supposed to take the girls yesterday to Perth but they were still full of the cold so taking them next week instead, can't wait.  Sounds like you have things sussed with Anna's feeding.  We are just going to stick to basics for another week then maybe start introducing the breakfast, but looking forward to trying the different porridges and yogurts they are doing really well don't want to rush in and spoil things.. 

Hey KMCG, oh that sardines and Avocada sounds absolutely disgusting hee hee.....  How many bottles are you giving Cerys at the mo?  Maybe you should just introduce another bottle to help with her weight gain, listen to me I was so against it now I encouraging it...............  I am feeding them first thing then morning bottle, lunch is me, mid afternoon is the bottle then bedtime me, so once they are on a proper lunch that feed will be the first to drop so I will really only be feeding them twice a day.  Want to be finished feeding them by about 8/9 months well before I am due to go back to work so there is no problems...

Hope you are all well, do want to arrange another meet up? What about week beginning 29th?  or week after? xxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi
aw Jill that is a wee shame at least you know though what happened.
Layla what a shame swimming in the cold i know you think he would have said before you got in, the olympia is good cause its lovely and warm.  I went last week took me about hour and half from getting there to leaving and was only in for about 20 minutes, so much faffing around when im just on my own, good though and glad she enjoys it.  
Kim well done on the weight gain thats really good.  Just now I am just feeding her myself first thing but think i will stop that next week as i think my supply is now dwindled.  I give her a bottle about 11, 3 and 7 was told to increase food not milk im not worried i think she is doing fab.  not liking the meat though but will need to just persist. Dont know about oranges and lemons but i think its a good nursery is it the one in the ferry?  
hope everyone else is good.  meeting up would be good for me that week x


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Kim well done to the girls. My nephew (nearly 3) has been at Oranges and Lemons beside Ninewells since he was about 6months. He loves it and his development was quick. The girls will have each other which will help them. Just tell me day and I will request it off.

KM we usually give Z sweet stuff at dinner and savoury at tea but as he getting bigger we now giving him savoury at dinner and he is not liking it but yet give him same stuff at tea and he will eat it. Don't worry so much about meat as plenty babies being brought up veggie.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## LaylaB

Sorry this is going to be a bit of a me post but I need help, i have had a hellish day with feeding again and got really upset at tea time, she just won't eat, one day she eats the next she doesnt.  It is really getting me down now, I've been offering solids for almost 2 months now and getting nowhere.  Am I doing something wrong?  How did you ladies start it?  I am offering food first then I hoped she would just take as much milk as she needed and bin the rest gradually reducing milk and increasing food but she doesn't seem to want the food at all.  I started off giving half a bottle first then food but that was a faff and she didnt want the food so I thought offer the food first as she will be hungry but that doesn't work either.  One day she loves my soup the next day her lips are sealed.  I've got tears in my eyes writing this, I think it is just getting to me because I am on my own and hubby away for 5 weeks I feel like its a lot to cope with.  HV don't help they just say keep persevering and tried what I learnt at weaning class but she hated all the suggestions!  Any ideas?


----------



## kim78

Hey Layla sorry you are having such a bad time with the solids. I am not going to be much help really only starting out now.  The girls have had carrot, Parsnips, pear, apple and sweet pot, today we are trying butternut squash.  So far so good but its only small pots and a few teaspoons, they both weren't keen on the carrots and Megan didn't think much of the parsnips but everything else has gone down ok?  They get their bottle at about 10/10.30 after their first nap then get the solids at about 1 with a milk feed from me after. Its hard to tell when I am feeding them myself how much they take but the amount of food is so little just now that they do take a good 5/10 min feed from me but by 5 they are really hungry for their next bottle.  

I am really worried about how I am going to feed them when hubbie is away, it is so easy for me to feed them both at the same time when breastfeeding not so sure about the bottle feeds!!!  Emily just takes it in a oner, little Megan is a little bit more fussier if it gets cold she won't take it and I have to go and heat it up and she is off and on looking about her....  Have you tried going back to first weaning just one flavour at a time basic foods again??  It must be so frustrating for you, did she like the baby rice?  Go back to that try with runny then make it thicker a bit at a time till she is used to the thicker consistency again?  Sorry can't give you a better answer? Hope apart from that she is doing well, try and not get too upset especially since you are on your own, there is absolutely nothing you are doing wrong so don't be blaming yourself, well unless you are an awful cook!!!!  Only joking....  

Hey Jilljill, yeah I have heard good things about Oranges and Lemons, it will be the one in the Ferry as it is handy for me on my way to work, thats if we can get spaces there...  Will have to get something booked soon.  Jilljill you say the day that suits you as you are the only one working and we will work round you.  I can do any day. 

Hey KMCG how do you feel about giving up your last feed yourself?  It is hard again to judge how much food to give, guess you just keep going till they refuse??  Who knows its all fun and games...

Whats everyone up to this weekend?  Hubbie away into town with the girls so I should really be tidying up..  Better go and get something done before he gets back..

Speak soon xx


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Kim at this job I work any days but when I start new job my days off are Sunday and Monday but finished at 2pm every day. /this weeknd I have worked 5-10.30 yesterday and 12-9 today which was hard as dropped Z off after Church and didn't hink I would see him til tomorrow but Sandy brought him in for a cuddle at teatime. 

Layla sorry it is being difficult for you at the moment. Z has always loved his food. Could it be she is cutting more teeth? How much bottles is she on? Once Z was fully weaned he has gone done to 19oz (7oz in morning and bedtime and 5oz about 1pm). She also may not like the spoon, what is she like with finger foods? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## LaylaB

Hi folks

Jill she has cut a second tooth in the last couple of days she has both bottom ones now its cute!  She really hasn't taken much food in the last two months though so i don't think its all down to teething.  I may have found the solution today though!  She loves the TV especially Spongebob Squarepants!!!  So i sat her Bumbo chair in front of the telly and began feeding, I did that for lunch and tea and I had no problems whatsoever she took the lot!  I just shovel it in while she is in a trance watching her cartoons!  I know its not ideal but if it works for now then I really don't care I just need to get her started. I'm hoping it was not just a coincidence and it will work tomorrow too!!  She also loves watching football (must be the colours) so can put on any of the sports channels as well!!  I can't believe I have to trick her to eat, thing is she makes the chewing motions and swallows no probs and she seems to like the tastes so I don't understand why I have to go to such lengths to get her to eat!  She was taking 4 9oz bottles but I have reduced them all to 7oz as she wasn't finishing any of them so shes still taking about 28oz a day, HV suggested reducing it to make her hungry but honestly there are some days when she only takes two baby spoonfuls of a food and thats it so I really don't want to reduce milk I think she will do it by herself.

Kim Anna is the same with the temperature of food, won't take anything cold or even room temperature, she can't stand yogurt and yet Dairylea triangles were one of her favourties but she seems to have gone off them now.  I really don't think it is the tastes she has a problem with as there are some things she clearly doesn't like and she will let u know!  She hates anything with banana in it and fruit purees are no use either!!  Especially apple!  I bought tinned peaches and tried them today, she ate about half a slice and then that was it but its all progress just trial and error.

Well I should have been in bed ages ago as I'm knackered but I get blooming surfing the net and I'm at it all night!  I'm signing off for now, will let you know how tomorrow goes xxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi Ladies

Thought I'd better pop on and see how everyone is doing. Jill so sorry to hear about amber      I couldn't imagine losing my wee dog it would break my heart. 

God, babies are all getting big in the photos gorgeous. They do grow up so quick. 

Well thats me 25 weeks had midwife today and baby is fine got a 3d scan tomorrow (can't wait) don't think i will sleep i always feel over excited when i get scans hehe. We have decided on 2 names at the moment Lewis and Conner as i don't know anyone with those names i don't want reminded of anyone but my own wee bundle of joy. I was going with my grandads name (Alfie) but it reminds me of my granddad to much and although i love remembering him i don't want to get upset everytime i look at my baby because his name brings memories back   
I feel baby moving so much now and when i see him moving my tummy it brings tears to my eyes as just can't believe i have my little baby boy growing away inside me. I have gotten so big that i am getting out of breathe with everything i do climbing in bed is a task lol my partner just laughs at me  

Well me and partner are going for a drive through to anstruther, we go for a chippy tea there its lovely and baby loves it    

Well hope you are all well and i will try pop back on soon and see how everyone is. Take care xxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Layla whatever works. 28oz seems like a lot of milk, aptimal say 21oz when they get to 6months but if she isn't eating she needs goodness from someplace so it's catch 22. Z still not got any teeth   

kezzy hope you enjoy your scan tomorrow. I was lucky that we had decided yrs ago to name a boy after Sandy so no decisions or arguments needed. i still get upset thinking that I will never feel the kicking again. I loved waking up in the morning to baby moving about even when I was full term and elbows were poking out my belly.

Working tomorrow at 6.30am so off to bed soon.


----------



## LaylaB

Hi Folks

Jill I think they should only be on 21oz if they are eating 3 meals a day with puddings and she is nowhere near there yet, she is eating a bit but maybe just half of one of the small first stage jars at each meals so will reduce milk gradually over the next few weeks.  Going to get her weighed on Wednesday at the clinic to make sure all is well but she seems fine and I'm sure we will get there eventually.

Kezzy nice to hear from you, we had 3D scan it was fantastic, where are you getting it done?  Is it the clinic in Perth?  If so Dr Christie is funny, they were brilliant with us, when I went for my scan hubby was offshore so they let me come back with hubby and we got scanned again.  I loved it, it was totally amazing.  Can't believe your names, I love Alfie and Lewis was one of our two boy names, you have good taste!!  

Well I don't know about anyone else but I am feeling mega broody just now!!  If I could I would get pregnant again straight away!  Its so sad that for us girls its just not as simple as coming off the pill and trying, When I speak to my firends and they are planning when they will have their next baby it gets me upset, they obviously don't realise it does and its not intentional but I wish I could just have another baby just like that.  I just love being a mum and want more!!  Greedy!!  I think it must be because I have a lot of pregnant friends at the mo and just every now and then I think oooo I wish it was me!

KM has Cerys got any teeth yet?  How is she getting on with eating?

Kim do you want to suggest a date for a meet up?  We can come to you again if it is easier xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls sorry not been on don't know where the time goes.  Can't believe that it is Friday again already.  Been a quick week, nothing new here girls are still doing really well, still taking two 6oz bottles a day and we have just started introducing breakfast, spent £37 in tesco yesterday just on veg and fruits so got a busy day tomorrow pureeing everything...  Want to be prepared before Chris goes away..

Spoke to my boss this week and he told me he wants me back for 4 days, 3 days in the office and a day at home, pretty peed off about it really just wanted 3 days, no idea what I am going to do about childcare or even how I will cope leaving them or trying to work a day at home with the girls, so confused will have to have a serious talk with my parents see what they can do to help.. 

Hey Kezzy glad to hear eveything is going well, how did your scan go? Its amazing how quickly your pregnancy goes just enjoy every minute of it. 

Layla how is Anna getting on with her feeding?  I am just not sure how much we should be giving them?  We are following the Annable K book and the next step is to stop the milk feed at lunchtime and just give water but I don't know how much they should take that they won't need a milk feed, arggghhhhh all too confusing..

Hey KMCG how is C doing, what you up to this weekend? 

Hey Jilljill how is work going?  You still enjoying going to work? 

How about meeting at mine Monday 5th April?  About 1 for some lunch?  

Hope you all have a good weekend, lol xx


----------



## kezzy

Hi 

Layla...Yeah its the Perth one DR Christie they are all really nice and welcoming Ive been 4 times and that was our last felt part of the furniture lol so thats the last time i will see my wee man until hes here   

The scan was amazing it always is just to see him moving about its still unbelievable i think it will hit me when hes here, We tried to get a good picture of him but he had his hands and feet at his face and my placenta is at the front so it was making him look skeleton but we did manage to get a few good ones, just looked liked he was laughing away at himself so cute everytime we went onto his face he had a big smile so hope hes like that outside the womb lol. 

I cant believe how quick pregnancies go and when they are here they grow up so quick thats all your little ones on food now its just so mad how quick it is blink of an eye they change. 

Well going away to watch most haunted (on my own) with the duvet on the couch and lots of food hehe. Hope you all have a nice weekend xxxxx


----------



## Kiah

Evening!

Well not been about much, have had a disasterous month, everything has gone wrong and LO has had bug after bug after bug. We have been through 4 bottles of calpol this month    I kid you not (yes we have been to GP!), my poor LO has lost 2lbs  and I have lost half a stone through stress - though thats actually a good thing  Roll on April and some good health for my LO   

Kezzy - I laughed and cried at the same time all the way home from the hospital when we brought L home as it was _still_ so unbelievable, even after labour   Talk of scans is making me feel very broody  My 1st scan where he looked like a proper baby was just mind blowing!

Kim - I hope you can get your parents to support you with the childcare, definately the most difficult thing about going back to work for me  Even though I must admit I really am enjoying my days at work too (and feel guilty for doing so) You probably already know this, but you can check the care commission reports for nurseries online, get their over all rating, read the full report, read of any complaints, action taken against them etc. http://www.carecommission.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=24&Itemid=45 takes you to the search page in case you aren't familiar. We visited a few, including an oranges and lemons which I did actually like but didn't end up sending him too. L hated his first nursery though but once he is through the door does seem to be enjoying the one I changed him too. Its so difficult 

Layla - Thank goodness for Spongebob Squarepants  I'd say if it works then go for it!

Jill - S sorry to hear about your dog 

I think we might nip out tomorrow and get some compost and sunflower seeds. I have not done anything like that with L yet but as its messy I am pretty sure he will love it. Just hope its a nice day as I can see us in the kitchen with L flinging compost all over the place  Was going to sweep the floor earlier and thought, no point! Quite fancy doing a few tubs for in the garden with strawberries and things which I will hopefully be able to get him involved with too. Have sooooo much to do in my jungle garden this year 

Well just finished my online tesco shop, do a big monthly shop online which should be delivered Wednesday and now watching Embarrassing Bodies  I get so squeamish so easily 

Hope everyone has a good weekend, sorry for anyone I have missed with personals 

Matty xxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi folks just popping on to say hello.

Had the night from hell on Wednesday, Anna was up screaming every two hours all through the night, its hard when im on my own.  Shes already been up screaming twice tonight and its only half ten, god knows what it is, I'm sure the doc would just say teething.

She is getting on a bit better with the food, I am thinking of reducing the milk a bit further and see how that goes.  Its still a hit or a miss if she eats though so am scared to reduce milk too much.

Kezzy glad you enjoyed your scan, i totally loved mine, Dr Christie was going to have us back again as well but it was too long to keep driving to Perth, I got a really good pic and dvd the first time so was happy.

Matty unfortunately Spongebobs effectiveness has worn off!  Anna has the attention span of a goldfish, shes interested for a couple of mins now and then is looking for a toy to play with!  So sorry to hear about all the ill health.  Hope everything gets better soon, I am jealous of your half stone weight loss though but hope you are not too stressed, I just can't get into shape just now, was doing great before xmas and have put on half a stone since and I am stuck, just can't stop eating!  

Kim 5 april sounds good to me, I am still waiting on hearing back from my work to see if they will take me 2.5 days, I have a funny feeling they are going to want me in every day either mornings or afternoons and I don't really want that but will cross that bridge when I come to it.  

Got my hair dyed today, usually get highlights but went for all over and it is mega blonde, like white blonde, am not sure about it but maybe I will get used to it, am hoping it calms down a bit after a few washes, am going to put some fake tan on just now as I look like a ghost!!  ha ha

take care girls speak soon xx


----------



## Kiah

Layla - Those bubs! just as you think you have things sussed they go and change the plan    How about even reducing her milk for one day and seeing if it improves her appetite then you could always just up it again if it doesn't.  Say for example if she is on 4 feeds a day you could give her her 1st bottle as normal then either her 2nd just half a feed then say an hour later try her with a bit of food then back to 3rd and 4th feeds as normal and all other food as normal.  Either that or else about 20 mins before she would be due her 2nd or 3rd feed give solids instead then you could always top her up with her bottle after that.  Just a thought, sorry f I'm suggesting things you've already tried    

Matty


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Bad weekend here. I was working breakfast shift Friday so my mum had Z, when we picked him up she said he had been sleepy and clingy all day and not ate much. When I got him home I checked his temp and it was 39.7, as it was friday we were worried about dr's shut so we phoned them and they asked us to take him in. They think he prob has a urine infection but couldn't take sample as it wouldn't get tested til Monday. We can only give calpol and cuddles. He just wants to be in our arms and not interested in playing. He has picked up slightly tonight and temp down to 37.9. 

Work sucks, I'm so glad I'm outta there soon but I'm sure they only making it difficult for me as I'm leaving. I do miss Z but it is nice to have some independence.

Layla glad A is getting on better with feeding.

Matty I keep meaning to get online shopping but I like to pick my own fruit and veg. Where you off on holiday?

kezzy time flies by so quickly. This time last year I was at same stage as you and now my baby is turning into a little boy.

KM hope you and C ok.

I think we are going to the baby show on the Saturday


----------



## kim78

Hey Matty thanks for you info re: Nursery reports, I haven't actually seen that before so it was really usefull.  Went to see the nursery today all looked fine, guess it was hard to get excited about it but feeling much better about them going in just half days.  I won't know until August what days are really available so we are thinking we need to put the girls names down somewhere else as a back up but really not sure where to look.  Only went to Orange and Lemons as we heard a lot of good things about them and I know one of the managers?  Will have to have a wee look about.  Sorry to hear your little one has been poorly hopefully when the better weather comes he will feel a lot better.  I am also a huge fan of online shopping, I have been getting it for the last 3 1/2 years can't remember the last time I did an actual shop by myself....  But now even more than ever I love doing it online, couldn't imagine walking around the store with the twins, nightmare....  

Hey Jilljill poor Zander hope he feels better soon, did you take him back today for a urine sample?  I am sure he will feel so much better being cuddled by mum and dad, lots of TLC will go a long way...  When is it you finish with your work?  Are you able to join us on the 5th?  Can't believe it is April on Thursday, I am getting so worked up about going back to work really need to forget about it for a while as it is doing my head in...  I just hate not knowing whats happening, not knowing what days are going to be available.  I am sure like you I will enjoy going back to work for a few days when I am there it is just more the thought of leaving them than actually leaving them!!!!

Hey Lalya hope you enjoyed your birthday did you get up to anything exciting??  I have just spent the afternoon preparing meals, no idea if they will eat them or not!!  The last 2 days Megan has only taken about 3 oz of her teatime bottle and she refuses the rest but still feeds from me when she goes to bed, plus she has started gagging on the solids, Emily on the otherhand the complete opposite can't get enough takes all her solids and her milk its funny how they are so different, just hoping Megan is not away to start being difficult just when daddy is going away.....  Glad you can make the 5th it will be nice to catch up.

Hey KMCG how was your weekend, how is little C doing, how you getting on with introducing more food?  

Kezzy I was thinking the same as Jilljill, this time last year I was just a couple of months pregnant hardly showing now the girls are 6 months old on Friday, just flown by, I can remember them moving about and kicking it is the best feeling in the world, is your partner able to feel him now?

Whats everyones plans for Easter?  Guess mine will be pretty quiet with hubby away, probably rain anyway hee hee..  Can you believe we had snow again today thought that was long gone... xxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi Kim 

Had Z back at dr's today and his chest sounded worse, he has bronchiolitis which is quite common in under 1's. He got some meds but should perk up in 48hrs. Should be out of the mad house in 3-4 wks as refs through this week then need some training and after that hand in my 1 wks notice. I am working next Monday at 3 but could pop along for an hr at 1, if that ok.

As for Easter, was thinking of going to Craigtoun after Church but the weather doesn't look good so may just cook a roast and get parents down.

Did I tell you girlies I have a new dog? We got him from Brown St kennels last week, he was a stray and in bad nick(massive amounts of blood in urine). We have called him Max and he is another Springer Spaniel like Amber about 1yr old. Brown St don't normally rehome dogs to houses with babies but because we are familiar with breed and have rehomed dogs before they were fine. Still got blood traces so he is in tomorrow for exploratory, plus castration(ouch) and microchipping. He has settled in fine, its so funny as Z looks at him like "Amber have you been to a fat farm". He is same colours but much skinnier. 

Anyway I'm off to bed as on brekkie at 6.30am tomorrow.


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

Thanks Mac cook for the birthday post and thanks for all the birthday messages ladies!  Thats me 31 now but I'm not fussed now that I'm a mum!  Went for 3 course Chinese with mum, dad and Anna yesterday then to my friends wedding in the evening at Balbirnie House near Glenrothes so it was a great day apart from hubby being away, breakfast in bed would have been nice but no such luck!

It was my friends birthday today so we were at Wetherspoons for tea, Ians mum was watching Anna and when I got home at 9pm they had just got Anna to bed 5 mins before, apparently she screamed the place down all evening, shes so clingy to me because she is with me all the time, hope shes down for the night though, I've had to give her infacol again as for 24 hours she barely broke wind and was up all night screaming again with a sore tummy, last two nights been great since the infacol so fingers crossed, I thought she was over the wind breaking problems!!

Jill thats good you got a new dog, I always said to Ian the only way I will be able to get over the day I lose my dog is to get another!  I wouldn't be without my pets, Anna loves the cat and dog they amuse her so much!


I still haven't heard from my work about if they will accept me going back 2.5 days so its still up in the air for me, will just have to wait and see.  Anyway better get away to bed in case madam is up thru the night!  take care speak soon xxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi everyone
Hope you are all well.  We are good and have had a week away in Skye with hubby, C and my mum and dad which was really nice.  rented a wee cottage for a week and just chilled and had lots of nice walks and food and drink so all good.  I didint say before as stupid I know but I am always wary about saying I am going away on this as its public.  Anyway we didint have the best weather but nothing like it is today it is sooooocold and horrible.  I have just been round to have a coffee with my childminder so she can start getting to know C which is nice, I really like her and feel happy I have it sorted.  although still not excited about leaving her in any way.  After easter she is going to start going a couple of hours a week and then work up to half a day.  She will be fine as she already goes to the creche for an hour on monday and wed when I go to my classes and she is happy as anything.  
Jill - Poor Z thats a shame he has been poorly that is the 3rd baby I have heard recently having bronchitis it does seem to be quite common, hope he is getting better.
Layla - Happy birthday sounds like you had a great day so thats nice.  Shame about annas eating guess its just perseverning.  C is eating well still not so happy with meat but eating lots of veg and had a salmon fillet yesterday which she loved so v happy with that.  

My freezer is packed now as I spent all day on monday getting food prepared so she has food to last her a while.  
kezzy glad your scan went well and you are keeping fine, have you got a big bump?
Ive no plans really for easter my friends and hubbies and 2 kids are coming to stay saturday which will be good and not sure if I will make the 5th as hubby is off so he might want to do something with it being easter but another time, if its nice I will encourage him to go golfing though 
anyway best go and get lunch sorted
loves xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls you want to leave it till next Monday if that would be better, then KMCG and Jilljill you won't be rushed? Or any other day that suits?

xx


----------



## kmcg

i can do next monday xx


----------



## LaylaB

Kim I can do next Monday if that suits everyone better x


----------



## kim78

Hey girls lets do it next Monday then will post during the week see what time suits everyone.  Just heading off to bed feeling pretty tired today..

Take care lots of love xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

I'm off on holiday the following week so can make anytime. 

Z back to his usual self and got the appetite of a horse. 

KM 1 in 4 under 1yr olds will get bronchiolitis, I had never heard of it but now everyone says 'oh my little one had it'. Apart from the temperature and off food I would say he has had worse colds.

Happy Easter to you all


----------



## kim78

Hey girls next Monday would be great say about 1?  Come have a bit of lunch and catch up.  Looking forward to seeing you all.  Hope you are all doing well. xxxx


----------



## kmcg

Great look forward to it see you Monday x


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Me and Zander(and his little tooth) will see you at 1 on Monday. His tooth starting popping through yesterday but no teething problems, strange as I was sure he was teething from about 8wks old til about a month ago   . 

Looking forward to catching up.


----------



## kim78

Sorry not been on much, will catch up with you all tomorrow.  Looking forward to seeing you all. xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls was nice seeing you today sorry we missed you Kirsteen hopefully you will be feeling better soon and little Cerys too. 

Jill you left Zanders cup here are you working on Wed?  I have to go to Carnoustie so I can pop in to your work, I could just leave it at the bar if you are not working. Not sure what time it would be? 

Well girls went to sleep at 7 by the time dad got back to his hotel, he always likes to say goodnight to them he is usually back about 6.30 but was a bit late so the girls were getting a bit adjitated think they were glad to get to bed. 

Jusy sitting watching ghost whisperer still got 15 episodes to catch up on...

Hope you have a good week.  Look forward to catching up again soon.  xxx


----------



## LaylaB

Thanks for today Kim, its always nice to catch up.

Maybe we could have something at my house next time to give you a break, Some time in May, we are on holiday the first week in May hopefully if we get Annas passport back in time but later on in May would be good.  Who knows if this weather keeps up I couild stick the bbq on for us!  Who am I trying to kid!

Anyway signing off for tonight, away to bed early, i keep going late and its catching up on me!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi how are you all, that was a shame i missed you on monday just didint seem fair to bring her in case she passed it on, she got it on friday but hasnt been to bothered just screams when her wee nose gets wiped and sleeping loads, I got it sunday but think it is starting to go now as feel a lot better today.  
was sad to have missed you as it would have been nice to catch up, hopefully we can arrange somehting soon.  
Layla hows it going with food any better?  C has been eating well and loves her fish which is great just hope it continues.  still not liking chicken at all but never mind. where you going on holiday? we got C passport in a week at the most so daft that picture lasts her till she is 5.  we are off to portugal in may should be fun C has lots of lovely swimming costumes ahh
Kim how are the girls?
Jill how is work going is it ok being back. 
anyway off to watch shameless speak soon xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Kim thanks for lunch the other day and great that all the babies behaved themselves. No rush for the cup, we have thousands as at first he wouldn't drink out of them so we bought different types but now he drinks out of any cup.

KM glad you and C feeling slightly better. Hope to see you soon. Being back at work sucks and is good. It is good to have things to talk about and have a little bit of independence but hate that place. Should be out of there in a couple of weeks so just keep my head down and get on with it.


----------



## kim78

Hey Jilljill I handed in the cup on Friday the girl said you were going to be in at 5, hope you got it ok?  

Hey KMCG we are all fine, girls are doing great, got hubbie home on Wed even though he was told he had to go away again on the Thursday so picke him up at 6.20 on Wed then took him back to the train station at 10 on the Thursday obviously with the volcano eruption he didn't get away so picked him up at 4 then he was told he had to go away again on the Friday so he left at 7am Friday morning and then was on his way home again at 11 what a farce, why they made him go the Thur and Fri is beyond me they must have known that there wouldn't be any flights anytime soon but they still wanted them to check in.... So basically two days wasted but atleast that is him home for a while...  

Well I have introduced dinner now, so the girls are on breakfast, lunch and dinner also dropped two more feeds, yesterday was the first day, fed the girls myself at 6am then that was it till 4 this morning..  Needless to say I was pretty uncomfortable, expressed a bit before going to bed but also up at 3 expressing and Megan the little monkey got up at 4, first time in about 3 weeks they haven't slept through the night, hoping it was just a one off...  Still finding it hard to work out when to give them milk, Megan will only take 5oz and Emily 6 but sometimes they don't even take that I am worried they are not even getting the minimum 18oz that they say they are supposed to be getting??  They are now fed by me at 6, breakfast at 9 bottle at 10 lunch at 12.30 bottle at 2.30 tea at 5 then bottle at 6.30 I can't fit in any more feeds  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 
Not long now Layla till hubby is home, just hope there is no problems for him getting home, I was so grateful hubby got home Wed if he had been delayed by a day he would still be there...

Take care lol xxx


----------



## JillJill

kim cheers honey, unfortuantley I was working last night and managed to get it   . One more day of training on Monday then its just waiting for a start date. That sucks about your hubbie but I am glad the airlines have taken this precaution. Z never takes full bots but he now has weetabix/rice crispies etc so that milk counts towards his daily intake plus you can't be sure how much they are getting from you. Are you getting them weighed this week? At the moment, remember Z has been on 3 meals for 3 months, he has:-

7am 7oz bot
8am cereal and some toast or fruit
12noon dinner of some variety 4oz juice
1.30pm 5oz bot
4.30pm tea with pudding 4oz juice
7.30pm 7oz bot.

Hopefully you will see their weight has gone up and start to relax, it is possible you can try to give a dream feed about 10pm


----------



## LaylaB

Hi girls

Well its not looking hopeful that Ian will get home on Tuesday now.  All UK flights grounded till tonight at least and it just keeps getting put back, thats 5 weeks he has been away and I am going round the twist!  Anna has been extremely hard work this week, not sure whats wrong think probably teething as her mouth is pouring with drool but shes been non stop screaming and unsettled at night too, went to check on her last night before I went to bed and she had wriggled round sideways in her cot and she was wide awake!  It's a shame, her gums feel really bumpy and its the big incisor teeth that look ready to pop through but we just have to wait!

Kim Anna's routine is a bit different from what is normal, because she was such a poor eater for so long (and still can be) I always offered her food on an empty stomach so that she would be hungry and try to encourage her to try (tried other ways and they didn't work!) so now her routine is as follows:

7am Porridge
7.30/8am 5oz bottle
12pm soup or a jar of food (usually no pudding as she won't eat any!)
12.30 5oz bottle
4pm food of some sort and again struggle with pudding or fruit
4.30 5 oz bottle
7pm 9oz bottle

The 5oz bottles she ususally doesn't take the whole 5oz each time and she is no use at drinking juice from her cup yet!  because she has been unsettled last few days eating has been a nightmare again so just hoping it improves!

Looks like a horrible day today so not sure what we will do, can't face sitting in all day thats for sure!!

Take care ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi folks
How are you all today?  Im just back from a great hen weekend in edinburgh which was really good fun still feeling a bit tired not very good at doing 2 late nights in a row - getting old.
Thats a shame Layla your hubby cant get back doesnt look like it will get sorted soon either, good for you Kim as you at least have chris here. 
Kim my routine sounds very like yours mine is:
7.30 - 7 oz milk
8ish - weetabix or porridge
12 - lunch fish or meat & pudding yougurt, custard, jelly & fruit
3-4 7oz milk
5ish - veg dinner and pudding 
7ish 7oz milk
Kim your body will adjust quite quickly as you cut the feeds as at first when i cut a feed it was uncomfy and leaked everywhere but then it just went back to normal and I stopped completely about 2-3 weeks ago and wasnt uncomfy at all.  I have also now dropped the lunch bottle and she seems ok with it.  
C still has no teeth she has red cheeks and I quite often think they are coming but they dont.  looks like she is going to crawl very quickly as she is now up on her knees so prob wont be long till she's bombing about.  
anyway hope you are all good
Kxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls, thanks for all your routines hee hee, just shows every baby is different.  Well must be doing something right, got girls weighed on Thursday and in 4 weeks Emily has gone from 13.9 to 15.7 nearly 2lb up and Megan has gone from 12.4 to 13.14 up 1lb 10 oz so really pleased.  Made them two chicken dishes this week and also cod in cheese sauce both went down well so going to try and get more adventurous now see how they get on..  

Well had the girls swimming for the first time yesterday finally...  Went to Perth and it was really good, they have a really nice pool and the family changing rooms are a good size big enough for the four of us and they had a changing table and also a high chair in the room which helped....  Also after we went to the cafe to give the girls lunch and they had a microwave and bottle heater sitting on a table which I thought was good. 

Also after 15 months started my periods today, kinda feels good that my body is somewhere near getting back to normal.  So far its not too bad just a bit crampy but nothing more than usual.  Well thats all my news whats everyone else up to this weekend?

Layla did hubby get home yet?  Things seem to be getting a bit back to normal, my hubby is not due away again till the 3rd now so hoping things will be ok by then. 

Hey Jilljill is that all your training done?  Hopefully you will get a start date soon get out of there...  

Hey KMCG how are you?

Hope you are all doing well, look forward to catching up again sometime next month?

Lots of love xx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

Hope you are all having a good weekend, mine has been very lazy which is nice, got a long lie this morning as hubby got up with Anna and then he made me breakfast so hes in the good books today, although when I got up and looked at he empty jar on the counter her had given Anna vegetables and chicken for her brekkie!  She ate the lot though so will give her porridge for lunch!!  Ha ha good effort better luck next time!

Ian got home on Wednesday tea time instead of Tuesday afternoon, his flight was diverted to London and he was basically told to make his own way home from there!!  He had to get the train but at least he got home.

We are supposed to be off to Portugal on Saturday, I still haven't booked flights as I'm scared of getting stuck there with Anna!  I'm sure it will be fine now though, be nice to get some sunshine and see Anna splashing in the pool.  Not looking forward to the travelling though.  KM are you going on hols soon too, I seem to remember you mentioning Portugal as well, we have not even stayed in our apartment yet and we have had it for over a year so Ian is desperate!  It's like a home from home at least so we can spend the week making it baby friendly so future trips will be easier.


Anyway better shoot for now but speak to you all soon xxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

Kim I prefer going to Perth swimming, don't get me wrong Dundee is ok but I grudge having to pay for Z plus going to Perth makes it feel like a day out. Well done to the girls on their weight gain, keep it up.

Layla enjoy your hols if you go.At least Ian gave it a go, I leave everything out for Sandy especially clothes as I wouldn't trust him to coordinate  

Well been busy this end.Finished training on Monday and started new job Tuesday morning. I handed in notice on Tuesday so been working both places so really tired but worth it. Last shift was on Friday and I felt really sad walking away, I have said that if they need cover for the odd shift ,and I am able to, I will help out. Apart from that nothing much new, Z still sleeping fine and eating like a horse.


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how you all doing, Layla did you get away to Portugal?  Well hoping that you don't respond and you managed to get away.  Was laughing at your hubbie giving Anna vegetable and Chicken for her brekkie but hey atleast she ate it all...  He should try feeding her more often...

Yeah Jilljill I enjoyed Perth and like you say it is like a day out would definately be going back some time.  Thats good that you are all finished with your training, how you enjoying your new job?  I bet you can't wait to finish up on Friday thats good of you to say you will go back and help out, I would have just walked out and never looked back!!!!  Girls are eating well too, and I am enjoying cooking different things for them and seeing how they react.  Gave them both a bit of cucumber today just to suck on and Emily loved it but Megan was so funny as soon as she touched it she hated the texture and kept shivering then touched it on her lip not even into her mouth and she was gagging!!!  

Hey KMCG what you been up, has Cerys got any teeth yet? 

Well have hubbie home still, probably till early next week, we have done nothing this week got no plans for the weekend but just enjoying spending time together. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.  Lots of love xxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi Girls

Afraid we are still here!  Our doggie Layla has not been well and is on medication from the vet so we didn't think it was fair to go and leave her with a stranger when she wasn't well, I hadn't booked anything thankfully because of the volcano thing so we are going to try and go when Ian is home next time, Hes not got long left already, goes away a week on Tuesday!  For 4 weeks then will see about a holiday when he gets home.

No plans for the weekend, its a pretty crappy day, Ian away golfing and mum and dad have Anna so I have been cleaning!  I never actually enjoy my time to myself!  Got a party tonight, can't really be bothered as im tired just now, Anna had a few restless nights so I'm not going to drink I'll stay sober in case I need to get up thru the night, not sure whats up with her, probably teething, she sounds like she has a bit of a chesty cough today though so hope shes not getting a cold.

Hope all you ladies and babies are well, have a lovely May day weekend, I will be in touch soon to arrange a lunch for all of us at my house for a wee catch up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee_Dee

Hi guys! 

I am about to start my first IVF cycle at Ninewells. It has taken forever to get to this stage. I am so nervous. Looks like you are all veterans. It's nice to see your baby pics. It gives me hope as all I seem to think about is the likelihood of it not working. My main worry at the moment is juggling work and treatment as work don't know. I am sure when I start taking the drugs I will have other worries!  

Dee x


----------



## kim78

Hey Dee welcome aboard, well if you have managed to catch up on the board you will see it is a very very succesful board so you have come to the right place. Just keep thinking that starting IVF is really positive and because they know what was causing the problem you are half way there.  When do you start the spray?  Well my little angels are having a nap at the moment and everytime I look at them I know it was worth all the heartache to get where we are now.  We will all be here for you. 

Oh Layla sorry to hear about doggie is she feeling better now?  Hubbie away tomorrow then?  Will we will definately have to get together soon keep ourselves busy while our men are away..  How was your party did you have a good time?  Hope Anna didn't have you up too much during the night or did you stay sober...  Girls just woken up so away to go and get them and settle down for a bit before then it will be bedtime again, don't know where the day goes.  Hoping the next two weeks will go as quickly.  

Hope everyone else is well, lots of love xx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

Well I can't believe how bad my weekend was, just shortly after I posted on here on Saturday, my dad brought Anna back from a walk and she seemed pretty ill, lethargic and burning up, a couple of hours later she was just so ill we ended up taking her to the hospital, the doc checked her over thoroughly and said she had a pretty high temp and thought it was a viral thing, shes crap at taking medicine but we managed to get some calpol down her and it really helped.  Shes still not right yet, so sleepy and clingy and getting very upset at the slightest thing, its such a worry.  

I'm not well either, we had some great news a few weeks back, I found out I was pregnant, completely naturally, we were ecstatic but unfortunately just after I got back from the hospital with Anna on Saturday I started to bleed heavily and I lost the baby, I am completely and utterly devastated,  I just can't believe all this has happened, we got an early scan at 7 weeks because of my history of previous miscarriage and our problems conceiving and we saw the heartbeat.  I didn't really relax but they say 97% of pregnancies go full term once a heartbeat has been seen. I think i was about 8 weeks when i lost the baby.  It's just been horrible, I'm really really sore and still no-one has seen me because of the bank holiday, phoned Arbroath maternity and they sent me to a doctor at Arbroath infirmary who gave me painkillers and told me to phone Ninewells today however the early pregnancy unit was closed because of the bank holiday so I still haven't had a scan or anything.  I'm really struggling to come to terms with it all.  But I suppose I should just be hopeful that it will happen again.  And I thank my lucky stars every day I have Anna, its just been hard coping with her not being well when I'm feeling like this.  Thank god my hubby is at home or god knows what I would have done.

Dee welcome to the boardI wish you the best of luck for your treatment, this is a great board of supportive girls so keep us up to date and we will help you through.

Anyway I better go for now, I'm off to bed now, been totally knackered so just trying to get lots of sleep.  My head is all over the place just now.  Hope you all had a better bank holiday than me!!  lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Layla I am so upset for you thats awful news, hope you are feeling better.  How is Anna feeling now? Has she lost her fever, they say thats a good sign means her body is fighting off whatever is causing the infection, doesn't really help knowing that though!!  Hope she is over the worst of it. 

Take care hun, hope to see you soon xx


----------



## Dee_Dee

That's awful news Layla. Hope Anna feels better soon and able to give you big smiles to cheer you up. 

I start the spray in 3 to 4 weeks time. Just waiting to see when AF arrives. It's a good feeling to be doing something postive at last instead of just waiting....

Dee x


----------



## kmcg

Oh Layla Im soooo sorry that is just the saddest thing what a shame for you all, you must have been so happy for that to just be taken away from you, I really am sorry for you and Ian.  like you say at least you have anna but it doesnt mean you wont be hurting in the same way.  I hope you get some treatment soon, that is awful that they have just left you to deal with it on your own shocking that you still havent seen anyone.  
Hope anna is a bit better that must have a been a worry for you as well?  Maybe anna knows you are sad as well and that is why she is clingy to you, she will be looking out for her mummy. 
Cerys has just finsihed antibiotics as she had a horrible chest infection last week but it has certainly got better she has been chirpy.
we are due to got to amsterdam on thursday for 3 nights so hoping the flights dont close although if they do at least i dont have to leave C for 3 nights! 
Dee welcome to the board it has been positive for us and we alll got a lot of support from each other through the process so I hope we can be there for you in the same way, you will be pleased to get started.  Just remember we are hear to answer anything no matter how daft it seems or just to blurt out all the thoughts and paranoia you will end up having.
anyway best go Layla I send you a huge hug and if there is anything we can do please just say xxxx


----------



## kezzy

Layla i am so sorry to hear your sad news and to be left till today is just terrible. I hope Anna is feeling better soon and you hun i am so sorry     sending you so many hugs xxxx


----------



## bbear

another Ninewells regular here - currently on 2ww... with fingers crossed and legs up xxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your messages, I'm so bloody down just now I don't know what to do with myself.  I know it will pass but I'm totally gutted, I just never ever thought I would get pregnant naturally and its so unfair to have it taken away, just not meant to be but doesn't make it any easier.  Its just been horrible this time, I've lost 3 babies now (including Anna's twin) but Ninewells said they wouldn't investigate till I had 3 consecutive miscarriages, because I had Anna in the middle it only counts as two.  Ninewells I found quite unsympathetic, I knnow miscarriage is common but they really need to learn that each individual person is hurting when it happens and deal with it with some sensitivity.  Arbroath maternity were great when I saw them on Tuesday morning, they sent me to Ninewells for further investigation but when I got there they just wanted to wash their hands of the whole thing!  I've been in a lot of pain this time too which didn't happen before and that doesn't help being doubled over every day is a constant reminder of whats going on.

I went to see my GP today and he was brilliant as usual, hes just fantastic.  He said to me wait 6 months and see if anything happens, if it doesn't happen again for us he is going to arrange the investigative tests for me, because he knows our background hes very sympathetic and he knows I'm a sensible person and not just wanting tests for the sake of it.  I just told him I'm terrified I have to go through another miscarriage, there may be a reason I keep miscarrying and some simple tests can tell, maybe it is just nature but maybe there is more to it than that so he agreed.  I know I managed to carry Anna full term but I was on progesterone and I wonder if that had anything to do with it and again the tests can tell if my levels are low.

Feel better knowing he will reasses the situation at the end of the year, just have to try and relax now and hope for ANOTHER miracle!  Am going to go back to acupucnture and reflexology and basically mimic everything I was doing for IVF so that if it does happen again I am prepared, xthis time I wasn't even taking folic acid because I really wasn't expecting it.

KM sorry to hear about Cerys, Anna is now coughing like mad as well, I had her at docs today and he said her chest was ok so leave it till end of week and see how she is.  She is really getting me through this shes been getting cuddles beyond belief!!

I'm now thinking of not going back to work, Ian doesnt want me to and I think we can afford for me not to so Im not sure if it is just because of this or not but I'm defo edging towards not going back now.  Plus they want me in 5 days a week!  Just 5 mornings but when Ians at home that means we can't go away for the day till the weekend so it buggers up our family life.  You dont get the time back with the babies and I can always get another job in a few years, the job just doesnt mean that much any more.  Plus if I go back I will end up stressed and I want to stay relaxed so we can make miracles happen!!

Bbear good luck with your treatment I hope this thread is as lucky for you as it has been for all of us!

Kezzy how is your pregnancy bump coming along?  I'm going to have a lunch at mine this month when Ians away would be good to see your expanding waistline there!

Kim hope the girls are well and Jill hope Zander is well, sorry if I've depressed you all but  feel a bit better after posting!!  ha ha sorry!

Take care ladies lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Jeezy peeps didn;t realise the size of my post, didn't think I'd been rambling for that long!  ha ha sorry again girls xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Layla hun sounds like you have had a terrible couple of days.  Can't believe they have just dismissed you, like you say you are lucky to have such a good doctor he sounds like he will go out of his way to help our doctor was the same, I trust him to help me no matter what.  I was saying to my mum tonight I don't know how I would have coped with a miscarriage you are a brave lady who has been through a lot and still you come out smiling and have the energy to be a great mum.  You are right time is the only thing that will ease your pain aided by Anna's gorgeous smile!!  Sorry probably not helping just don't know what to say to help, yes I am useless......  I wish I didn't have to go back to work, if we could afford it I would definately not be going back.  You are right though 5 days even if it is just mornings is a lot to deal with and you have to concentrate on yourself and Anna and of course Ian hee hee, better not leave him out!!  

Hey Kezzy long time no hear hope everything is going well with your little boy, not long to go now are you prepared?? 

Hey KMCG sorry to hear Cerys has been unwell, doesn't sound like you will be leaving her after all!!!  Have you heard any news yet about your flight being cancelled?  

Hey Jilljill hows the job going, hope you are enjoying it.  Hows the wee man doing, he still sleeping well. 

Take care lots of love xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Layla    what terrible news. I can't imagine what you guys are going through. After my 2nd m/c I demanded tests as I wasn't going through ivf again,luckily the ACU did the tests and everything was normal which made it harder. I'm glad your dr is fab. Hope you are getting lots of big cuddles. Hope doggie and Anna feeling better.

DeeDee and bbear hello and welcome, there is plenty of experience on here and plenty off shoulders to get your frustations out and heard.

KM hope you get away on your hols but like you said if you don't you get to spend time with C. Sorry she hasn't been too well, on the mend now? 

Kim hope the girls still enjoying their food? Any recipies you tried recently?

Job still fine but first pay on Friday which will be the telling point. Worked a 12hr shift on Monday but only cause it was double time    . Z wasn't well Monday night or Tuesday morning, a bit clingy and feeling sorry for himself, my mum woke up today with sore croaky throat so poss what Z had. Lots going about at the minute.Really tired so off to bed, this getting up at 6am to have some peace before Z gets up at half past is catching up on me    but managing a shower without Z staring at me is worth it


----------



## LaylaB

Hi girls

Im up late as can't bloody sleep just now, keep getting sweats and cramps, not good!  I'm bloomin knackered.  Kim I don't thin I could have coped if this had been my IVF chance, I am so glad I have Anna and just feel very very lucky my IVF worked first time, a lot of my pals fell pregnant just after me so if my IVF had failed I really don't know what I would have done, probably gone mad.  

Jill I look at your history and thats a brave lady, all your attempts and BFN's and miscarriages must have been a total nightmare.  I'm getting more and more neurotic with each pregnancy though, if I do get pregnant again it will be a struggle to stay sane for 9 months!

Better go and take some painkillers and try to get some sleep.

KM hope u get away on your hols, this flight thing is a nightmare, my mum and dad went to Portugal on Tuesday, maybe they will be stuck there!  I'm glad we didn't go, imagine that with me and Anna not well.  Doggie is doing ok, she still being sick but they have found no reason for it, shes always been a bit of a sicky dog and its not as bad as it was.  Got vet with her again tomorrow so will see what they say.

speak soon xx


----------



## kezzy

HiHi

Layla not nice what you have been through and for ninewells not to be sympathetic is just terrible   . You would think what you have been through past years and now thye would at least look into it. I would love to meet up with you all soon my belly is expanding so quick now im walking about like a duck haahaa. 

Kim your girls are gorgeous growing up so quick too. I will have 8 weeks left on saturday and i just can't wait to meet him. He doesnt move about as much now but they say thats because they don't have much space so back to panic mode with me again. 

Hope everyone else is well and babies are doing well too i best get to my bed now or i will never get out of bed in the morning xxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi girls

Thankfully I have woken up in a better frame of mind today!  My head has been mince the last few days and today I really feel a bit better, not sore any more and bleeding is slowing down, starting to feel normal again and getting ready to look to the future.  Am going to phone and book appointments for acupuncture and reflexology tomorrow and get fit and healthy, thats all I can do.  Have finally decided I am not going back to work.  Just don't know how to tell them now!!  I feel good about it though, its only a job and Anna is a lot more important to me, thankfully we can afford for me not to work so lucky me.  

Kezzy 8 weeks left thats mad, its passed so quickly, you have so much to look forward to, being a mum is the best job in the world!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Lalya glad you are feeling a bit better, you must be so relieved to have made your decision about not going back to work, I am so jealous I would do anything not to have to go back to work, everytime I think about leaving the girls I get really upset about it.  I look at my girls and they are changing so much daily I am going to miss out so much and they are only small for such a short time.  I am atleast grateful I got to take their first year off I still don't know what to say on the flexi application it is so difficult I bet no matter what I say they won't like it.  

Talking about getting back into shape I am putting on so much weight at the moment, hate to be actually saying this but it is starting to get me down a bit now.  I know I have done really well to lose 4 stone but that last stone seems to be clinging on and my shape is horrible.  I know it sounds awful saying it and I feel totally guilty for complaining, I mean I look at my pregnancy bump and I know exactly why I am now this shape but I would really like to shape up a bit.  Did the Davina McCall post pregnacy workout today but think I can move on from it, it was a bit easy so will try a more energetic one tomorrow.  They say 9 months up 9 months down so only got 2 months to lose the extra stone... Any tips anyone?

So its Friday night again, whats everyone got planned for the weekend?  I have no plans this weekend or next week so I need to starting filling my days, the second week hubbie is away drags much more than the first week..  Hoping for some nice weather so we can get out walking, bet now it rains the whole weekend...

Hope everyone is doing well... Lots of love xx


----------



## LaylaB

Kim you are not alone, i am FED UP with my body at the moment, was totally letting go because I was pregnant and have managed to put on half a stone!  Now I am no longer pregnant I have no bloody excuse so really need to get rid of it.  Kim personally nothing works for me except classes, i love RPM its my personal favourite and body pump is great for toning, is there anywhere near you that does the classes?  They work a treat, you could probably do them when hubby is home but not sure how easy it is for you to leave the girls with someone when hubby away?  I'm lucky my mum takes Anna 3 mornings a week so I can exercise (or clean!!).  I know if I stopped stuffing my face I would probably loose the weight but I can't so I have to exercise!  I'm going back next week to classes.

Also I just bought just dance for the Wii, its the dance mat thing and you have to copy the dance moves to the songs on CD, just got it yesterday and not used it yet but it sounds fun and should be good exercise, if nothing else you can laugh at the though of me dancing to MC Hammer in my living room!  Will let u know how it goes.

One of my friends is an art student and she took some photos of Anna a couple of weeks back, I just got them today and they are totally amazing!  We are going to get a canvas done of one of them, I will try and upload one, it will be hard to choose just one!

Not much planned for weekend, some visiting of friends, Ian out on Sat but we don't have a babysitter so I'm staying in, fine by me I'm bloomin knackered just now.  He's away on Tuesday so will have a month on my own and in that time I hope to get fit and healthy again (i eat so much more rubbish when he is at home!).

What about week commencing 17 May for a meet up?  I prefer a Thursday or Friday but let me know if that suits all of you and we can sort something out xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Kim I am screwed as Z is nearly 10months. I got down and was struggling to lose last 10lbs but gave up over xmas and have just gradually been putting back on. Since starting back to work I have been good and only have 1 st til back at pre pg weight but would like to lose an extra stone. 

Layla glad you feeling better but there is no magic cure. I bottled up after 1st m/c and it caught up with me after a few years, we are always here if you need a rant or cry etc. I am finishing work about 1pm every day(except Sunday and Monday) so just let me know about meet up.

KM are you organised for going back to work?

kezzy hope you enjoying your pg, i am struggling to remember it.  

Z is officially crawling, yesterday he was doing this commando thing along floor but now he is up on knees, plus went through this affo to find him sitting. I have never saw him pulling himself up to sitting position plus he was trying to get up on his feet so scary time coming. 

Hope you all having great weekends


----------



## kim78

Heys girls how are you all and all the babies, we have had a bit of a rough few days, Megan has been a bit under the weather off her food and just been really clingy poor little Emily has not had a look in, I have been up the stairs to her tonight 4 times since she went to bed and she is grumping again.  Think it might be her teeth causing the problem well can only guess...  Atleast hubbie is home on Monday and I am needing a lie in....  

With hubbie just getting home on Monday night can we make it the following week to meet, Thursday 27th or Friday 28th whatever day suits you Layla?

Well going to head to bed, Megan has had me up the last 3 nights twice during the night so feeling a bit shell shocked after getting full night sleeps....  Does anyone have any tips on how to get the girls to go a bit longer in the morning, they are waking about 5.30/6 having a wee feed then back down till 7, I know they are not bothered about the feed as that is the only feed I do myself now and they can't be getting much and they don't seem that bothered so I know they wouldn't miss it but not sure how to enourage them without leaving them to cry.  Suppose it will come like the full night sleeps, just have to be patient hee hee. 

Jilljill meant to say I have made quite a few meals now from the Annabel book, really enjoying making the meals myself, actually need to make some more running low in the freezer..  They like the braising steak, and the lovely lentils I quite like that too just like home made soup... So whats it like having Zander crawling, that will help loose weight too running about all over for them..  Weight loss sucks why do we care so much about it........  

Well better go my pillow is calling me.. lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Argghhh, Megan had me up at 1.30, 4 then Emily got up at 5.30 then we were up at 6.30, feeling death this morning..................


----------



## LaylaB

Oh dear Kim its not easy is it!  I'm feeling crappy today too, I've not been lookin after myself, drinking too much wine and eating too much crap, away to start detoxing I think as I'm fed up looking and feeling like crap!  Need exercise and healthy food and no alcohol and lots of sleep, Anna up thru the night just now too so not sure how easy it will be to get the sleep!

However on the flip side she is eating like a horse now which is fab, although still wont touch anything with lumps!  But at least shes eating.

Kim i can do either of those days, girls just let me know which one suits you best, probably Friday 28th but I can do either.

Better go and get on, I feel like I'm getting nowhere fast today!

xxxx


----------



## kim78

Oh don't give yourself a hard time Layla you have needed to let yourself go a bit, but you are right after a while you just crave healthy eating and some exercise hee hee... Doesn't last for long...  I am half being good and also allowing myself some treats, probably too many....  Thursday or the Friday is fine with me, if hubbie is here I might come myself allow hubbie some time with the girls and me some time on my own....  Looking forward to meeting up again.  Maybe girls will have some teeth by then....  

Just sitting having a cuppie and a couple of fancies....  Hope you all have a good weekend. xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls it is quiet on here this week.  Well Emily now got whatever Megan had and last night she woke up with a really high temperature so gave her some calpol and managed to settle her down but her body kept jerking and that really upset her.  Would have been panicing like mad but luckly a few weeks ago one of my friends said that her baby was jerking like that with a temperature and my GP friend said it was ok just the body trying to fight with the fever, pretty scary though especially cause I was on my own.. Well she eventually settled but she cried out about ever 2 hours last night, I now have the cold too so we all have runny noses and feeling sorry for ourselves.  Was so looking forward to Chris getting home today give me some help but looks like Aberdeen airport is closed till atleast 1 due to the Ash again so will just have to wait and see. 

How is everyone doing? Looking forward to seeing you all soon.  Lol xx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Sorry I havent been on for a while no excuses, Layla hope your doing okay I felt really sad for you and the battle you have had with trying to get tests you expect in these circumstances you would get so much empathy and care that its bad if you didint get that from hospital staff.  
Kim - what a shame for the you all being poorly god I would panic with that jerking so thats good to know for the future. we have been pretty busy had our 3 days in amsetrdam which was really nice and was good for me and hubby to get some time together think we needed it really missed C loads but she had a great time with her grandparents and seemed perfectly happy.  we are still going to portugal on the 29th so long as that ash cloud stays away its a bit of a nightmare.  cant wait for that and looking forward to some sun hopefully. I cant make the Friday for a visit but can do the Thursday if thats any use to you all.
Jill - hows Z getting on Can you believe how quick this year has been, this time last year we would have been suffering the evening ante natal classes 
Kim I also use the annabel book its really good and gives inspiration as i dont always stick exactly to the recipes, C loves everyhting I have cooked only thing she wont eat is Kiwi and parsnip she is such a good eater and eats anything with herbs, garlic and loads of fish so hope it stays that way.  She has been going to the chilminder once a week and is getting on good there seems pretty happy which makes it easy for me. we went for a walk this afternoon and she has slept in her pram since 4.20 she has slept through dinner.  better go and see if i can wake her.
anyway hope everyone is doing well
will try and post more xx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

Feel like I've not been on here for ages!  What day are we doing next week shall we say Thursday at 1pm, I will organise some lunch, I will have to try and work out directions!  I'm crap at that but will try my best, Kim your directions were great.

Had about a week of Anna getting up at 5am every morning, it was killing me so last night I thought something has to be done, I don't have blackout blinds so I made my own from bin bags!!  Ha ha they look not too bad actually but it did the trick was 6.45 when she woke this morning, for the first time in ages I felt rested!  Will maybe have to invest in actual blackout blinds but hey this will do for now!

Otherwise Anna is doing just great, shes a wee star, as for me I'm back at weight watchers, just started back on Tuesday so we will see how it goes, I'm being pretty strict just now as want to loose some weight quite quickly but can't wait to relax a little as its tough!  I'm out tomorrow for my sister in laws hen night for a meal and drinks so will just enjoy that.  Back at my exercise classes too so I should get there eventually, I wish I'd started a while ago now we have this fab weather and I have to wear less clothes!  No winter coats to hide under now.

I'm loving getting all the windows open and not freezing to death!  I hope this is the start of summer now and we get a good run of weather not just a few days.

Kim hope the girls are feeling better, its awful when they are not well, Anna did that jerking thing when she was ill it was horrible, hope u feeling better too.  

Kezzy hope you can make lunch at mine, let me know if u coming and I will send u directions, be good to see you and bump!

KM glad you enjoyed Amsterdam, its a fab place, I'd love to go again.  We definately going to Portugal next time hubby home, ash cloud or not, we are doing it!  In fact am going to book it in the next few days something to look forward to.

Anyway better go for now, away to have a soak in the bath then get to bed, got RPM tomorrow morning at 10 so need all my energy for that.

Take care girls speak soon xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Just a quickie. Never get time nowadays due to one thing or another. Been spending a lot of time out in garden, got Z some play things and it keeps him quiet   

We are nearly walking this end. He can cruise along the settee and lets go with one hand but then panics.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## kim78

Hey Layla how you doing, I am sorry I can't make Thursday got the nurse at 12 then the doctor at 12.30, hubbie was supposed to be here till Monday but he got a phone call tonight at 5pm saying he is to go to Amsterdam tomorrow, totally peed off he only got home last Tuesday we had quite a bit planned for this week.  Anyway my mum is going to come thro Wed and stay over so I can go to the doctor.  Going to talk about contraception and get my bloods taken so I really want to get things out of the way.  I know Lalya you are not using anything!!  What about you JillJill, KMCG, I am not sure what to do.  I was on the pill for a long time and mentally I thought it could have effected me getting pregnant but I am not sure about the alternatives?  Will just take doctors advice I guess.

Could do the Thursday the week after, 3rd June??  If thats not suitable for everyone just have it on Thursday as planned we can meet up next time. 

Hey Jilljill nice to hear from you, sounds like you have been kept busy, you enjoying your work?  Well the girls are still full of the cold, Emily still suffering more than Megan, she has such a sore cough, hopefully it will clear up soon, was hoping hubby would be home till it was over to give me a hand but looks like that won't be the case....  

Well just watched the end of Lost, feel a bit robbed, was hoping for a more exciting ending than that.... Oh well its over now.  Right I am off to bed, I still have the cold but of course hubby now got man flu, pathetic hee hee..... Lots of love xxx


----------



## kmcg

Hi girls
Kim we can just leave meeting till another time, i will be in portugal next thursday but how about the following week either the 10th or 11th of June and that will probably be my last time till im back at work on the 25 june booo and would be nice to see you all.
C has another cold she gets over one bug then picks up another im taking her back to the dr tomorrow to see if she needs another antibiotic as she's a bit chesty and dont want it getting worse in portugal.  i cant believe the amount of stuff i have to pack for her and get no extra allowance for her luggage.  
ah thats good Z is nearly walking clever boy indeed, C is crawling now so put the stair gate up tonight as she always heads to the stair.  
anyway hope all well and see you soon xx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi girls, what about 11 June for meet up then?  Hopefully that will suit everyone, Jill, Kim and Kezzy let me know, Km youve said that should suit you, you should have a nice tan by then!  We will hopefully go to Portugal the week after that so be nice to hear what your weather was like!

I've got Ians sisters wedding on 4 June, really looking forward to it but so sad he won't be here, he is totally gutted to be missing it and I am devastated that we won't get any nice family photos of us all dressed up together.  There is no way he can get home unfortunately.  I'm really disappointed and so is he.  But thats life I suppose.  He always seems to miss the important stuff.

I've booked in for some nice treatments before the wedding, I've not bought a new dress or anything so getting my nails done and a few other things so that will be nice.  That will be the last of the beauty treatments now that I'm not working!

Anna been very unsettled last few nights, think its teething again, the top teeth look close. She still not interested in crawling but loving standing up and she is taking steps too with help its so cute! 

Better go for now, got stuff to do and got to get to bed early in case madam is up in the night!

Love to you all xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls I am sorry I can't make the following week, got my brother and his family coming from Canada on the 6th June for a week, they are all staying with me argghhhhh, my brother his pregnant wife their 6 year old daughter and 5 year old son so it is going to be very hectic.  Not seen them in nearly 2 years so really looking forward to seeing them.  Please just make it for the 11th I will catch up with you sometime, can't believe you are back to work KMCG.  Thats great Cerys is crawing, I keep thinking Emily will start soon she rocks back and forward getting ready to go, but Megan is nowhere near she is still very solid on the floor funny how they are so different.  Sorry Cerys keeps getting bugs, the girls have the cold, Megan is much better but Emily still has quite a chesty cough and runny nose and eye just keep an close eye on her just now. 

Jilljill can't believe Z is nearly walking, how can they grow up so quickly....  

Oh Layla thats a shame about your hubbie not being home for his sisters wedding.  Working offshore sucks............  The girls still don't have any teeth no idea when they are going to come thro.  I have still not given them too many finger foods after Emily choked really scared me, don't think holding off will make much difference, they are maybe just not quite ready, not showing signs of chewing and with no teeth yet either maybe it was a bit too soon.  They are getting lumpier food which Emily is really not too keen on,think when we make headway with that we will try more finger food, is Anna taking finger food?

Well hope you all enjoy the sunny day, hoping to get out a walk this afternoon might go to Crombie will see if it stays dry.  Lol xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Sorry we can't seem to arrange a meet up. 

Kim work is good, not what I want to do the rest of my life but hey it pays the bills    . Contraception  Zander     No seriously we have never used anything and I don't intend to start, we would love another little one but considering we both have fertility issues not likely. This may sound stupid but after all the years having the ivf messing about with my hormones I would rather have mother nature take control for a bit.

Layla that's sad about Ian missing out but you have a family hols to look forward to. 

KM have a great hols and relax before the mayhem of work


----------



## LaylaB

Hi Girls

Right for our meet up I have a suggestion, for those girls who are free this Thursday why don't we meet at jumping joeys in Arbroath, its great for the wee ones as has a soft play area for under 2's and its free then I will do the lunch the following week for those of you who can make it on 11th?  Let me know what you think anyway I just thought Jumping joeys would be something different for you guys, I take Anna every week and she loves it!

Have had a bloomin brilliant day, have done very little but Anna has been on top form so we have had lots of laughs!  Am supposed to be ironing right now hence I am on here cause I can't be bothered!  Theres nowt on the telly though its pretty poor, am away to bed now to read my Sunday papers, I buy them in the morning and when I'm on my own I never get to read them till Anna in bed at night!

Have Ians sisters wedding on Friday so getting nails done and a bit of pampering on Tuesday so looking forward to that, my pal has a salon in Arbroath and I'm never out of it but gonna have to cut back now I'm not working!  Would rather spend my money on Anna to be honest!  When I'm shopping now I'm far more inclined to look at stuff for her than myself!

Did I tell you I started back at weight watchers?  I lost 4lb last week!  get weighed again on Tuesday so hopefully another couple of pounds, was worrying about fitting my dress for the wedding but should be fine now!

Hope you've all had a good weekend anyway and let me know about the two meet ups xxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Lalya well done for loosing the weight, well I have been doing the special K, cereal for breakfast and cereal for lunch this is my second week, also been doing my davina workout but don't feel much difference yet.  Thought I would just wait till the end of the second week before I weigh myself...  Just got my thyroxine level sorted out aswell which could have been causing me to put on weight too so that will probably take a couple of weeks to settle down.  Where is Jumping Joeys?  Would I be ok with the 2 girls on my own?  Have not heard yet when hubby is due home still waiting he still has no idea either??  Got my family arriving on Sunday from Canada so had my parents thro today helping me tidy up the house a bit.. Basically everything was hidden under the spare bed, oh well atleast it is out of the way..  How you getting on with Anna and finger food is she taking to it ok?  How many teeth has Anna got now?  The girls still not showing any signs of teeth will be a big day when I first see them...

Hey Jilljill glad you are getting on well at work.  I went to the drs the other day and he said to me would it be such a bad thing if I was to get pregnant and I was like well em it would be difficult at the moment and would be quite a shock but I am really not ready quite yet for another one, 2 is enough well atleast for a another year!!!  So got the pill again, he seemed to think it would be absolutely fine plus after a few tests he said I am needing some estrogen so the pill should help. 

Oh thats my little ones wakening up, we are in such a good routine now, they sleep for an hour and half/two hours in the morning and usually around an hour in the afternoon, I can get on with so much now, just some times I chose not to, like this afternoon I have sat and read my book...  

Hey KMCG hope you are enjoying your holiday..... 

Speak soon lots of love xx


----------



## JillJill

Evening girlies

I have to bow out of meet ups unfortunatley. Sandy was at dr's last Thurs as he was all lumps on his face(looked like the elephant man), anyway he has shingles which means Z will prob get chick pox in next couple of weeks but could infect others so for your LO's sake better if my diseased     family stay indoors.

All you girls are making me feel bad.I keep moaning that I need to lose weight but never seem to get round to it. 

Hope you and the girls are fine.


----------



## kim78

Hey Jilljill oh no what a shame hope Sandy is ok, heard shingles can be really bad in adults but if Zander gets chicken pox now hopefully all he will get is spots, they always say its better to have it while they are young.  

I am sorry can't make tomorrow either, Chris getting home on Friday morning and I have to spend tomorrow cleaning the house in preparation for my family coming so atleast hubbie and I can have some time together without having to worry about cleaning....  I am hoping he will be home for longer than a week this time so after my family have left I will definately meet up. 

Well I am heading to bed got a lot to do tomorrow...

Lots of love xx


----------



## LaylaB

Oh god Jill thats not so good, I hope Sandy is ok and hope Zander not to affected if he does get pox.  I remember having them as a kid and my mum painting calamine lotion on me with a paintbrush!  It was bliss the bristles kind of scratched the itch while the calamine soothed it!

I fairly got the sun today, what a cracking day, long may it continue!

Maybe we should postpone meet up till we can all attend, will be in touch early next week to see how everyone is!

Take care ladies, speak soon xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girlies well not going to have much time this week for posting.  My brother and his family arrived yesterday just waiting on them coming back from the shops..  Going to be a busy week, hope everyone has a good week and look forward to meeting up soon.  Will pop on when I can see how you all are and find out how Sandy is doing Jilljill, hope he is doing ok.  

Lots of love x


----------



## LaylaB

Hope u have a fun week Kim, hope Sandy is ok Jill.

Lets do meet up next week when everyone can attend, I can do most days except Tuesday so let me know.

We having fun here, Anna been up screaming last two nights, think its teething, shes been up twice already tonight so not good!  The top two teeth look ready to burst through any minute.

Also she won't sit still now, she's crawling backwards and rolling all over the place!  Very mobile, probably won't be long till shes properly crawling.  She loves standing up too, looks so pleased with herself, can't get up on her own but totally using her legs and likes holding on to the couch.

Hope everyone else is well, I better go for now, hubby home Thursday yippee xx


----------



## kmcg

Hi all
Well we had a fantastic holiday in Portugal was great weatiher and the resort was lovely C got on great she absolutely loved all the attention she got from everyone and loved being in the pool I think she is depressed being home to be honest.  She was great on the plane as well and wasnt scared at all.  We managed to get out every night and she slept in the pram quite happily so it was really good.  we had a great laugh and lots of cocktails and nice food.  When I saw my dad he so nicely said I looked like i had been eating to much on holiday!! I can always rely on my dad to say it how it is.  
C still has no teeth the side of her mouth looks a bit red but nothing at the front she is just a wee gummie.  Layla how many has Anna got?  Kim have the girls any? 
C is crawling all over the place Layla its funny she just one day took one move forward and within hours she was bombing all over the house now likes to kneel and to try and stand so her cot had to be lowered. 
I can do next wednesday or Friday? would be nice if we can meet up before i go back to work. Jill poor sandy where did he get the shingles did he get one bad area - my dad had it and i remember him having a sore arm to start its not very pleasant, I didnt know it can be passed on as chicken pox though at least if Z gets it now that will be done.  C has been around so many kids lately that have had chickenpox a few days later but she hasnt  had it amazingly.  
anyway hope to see you all next week
Loves kxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how you all doing, KMCG glad you had a great holiday sounds like Cerys had a great time too.  When is it you are due back at work?  Well been a busy week here, my brother left on Monday and we have had something on everyday since, tomorrow we are going to Stonehaven my sisterinlaw had her baby yesterday morning a little girl so we are heading up to see them all before Chris goes away again.  

Well Emily now has 3 teeth coming thro the top two just poking out from under the gum and the one at the bottom thro a bit more.  Still nothing for Megan. Emily seems to be coping with it not bad just been a bit grumpy last couple of days but can be easily distracted.  Emily still can't go forward but gets about by crawling backwards no problems. 

Hey Jilljill how is Sandy doing hope he is all better.  Zander will be all over the place too now?

How is Anna doing Layla is she still a bit unsettled?  Atleast now hubbie is home you can get a bit of a break. 

Sorry haven't managed this week but can definately manage next week without fail....  Only one day next week my parents are coming thro not sure what day yet but if you girls arrange a day I can let them know to work round it.  Been ages since we had a catch up.  

Hope you are all doing well, lots of love xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

A bit of free advice - if you won't to remain sane do not go back to work    So busy and when I get home I have missed Z so spend lots of time chasing after him then after his bed its my teatime, cleaning then fall into bed. Priorities must be made ... 

Glad you all seem to be happy and babies all doing well. Still only 2 teeth here although top 4 are all nearly bursting out. Crawling as got faster and he also tries to stand and walk along furniture at every opportunity. He never got the pox which is ggod and bad cause it means he still has them to come.

Hope to meet up with you all soon and of course baby kezzy will be joining us soon


----------



## LaylaB

Hi girls

Hope you are all well, feels like forever since I've been on here!  We are off to Portugal on Thursday for a week so if you guys want to go ahead and arrange a meet up just go for it, we are back 1 July so could do the week after that but I understand if you want to arrange something before, we've all been busy with things lately.

Anna has another tooth, one of the top ones has burst through and the one next to it looks ready to go as well, sleeping has not been great at all but I think it must be the teeth, shes been a lot better last two nights so hope its settling a bit now.

Jill I am so glad I'm not going back to work, I can't imagine how I would fit it in!  Feel so lucky that I don't have to.

Kim did you visit the new baby?  How is she?  Does it make you broody again!!  It does to me!  

Just watched the footie, England were totally rubbish!  I'm supporting Portugal but I reckon Brazil or Argentina will win.  Have no choice but to get involved as its on 24/7 here!

Anyway look forward to hearing from you all xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Layla my sisterinlaws baby is absolutely gorgeous she was 6.11 2ozs bigger than Emily and when I held her it didn't feel like I was holding anything, oh yes it definately made me feel broody but I am not ready yet but I am nervous about the future will I or won't I be able to have another baby.  Going to forget about it now and just enjoy my two beautiful girls atleast I will always have them.  Hope you have a great time in Portugal will meet up when you come back.  I am lucky hubbie is not into the footie at all which is great so I never have the footie on here....  He is only into the Grand prix so I don't mind him watching that. 

Oh Jilljill I can totally understand how you feel, I am dreading going back to work would do anything not to have to but unfortunately needs must.  I have requested 3 days 9 to 4.30, they are apparently having a meeting tomorrow to discuss the business needs and my flexible working application so guess I will just have to wait and see what the outcome will be..  At them moment I still don't have any childcare which isn't helping...

Well we have had a fantastic day, spent the afternoon at Camperdown park, took the girls to the little zoo there and they really enjoyed it.  Was so nice having hubbie here for his fathers day and my birthday since he has missed it the last two years. 

Hope you have all had a good weekend, lol xx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all,

God it feels ages since i last wrote. Well due date tomorrow and im so hoping he doesnt stay in there much longer im in so much pain with my pelvis and groin i hae the hospital on monday to see about getting started off cause of the pain. I feel so bad i have wished my pregnancy to go so fast that i havent enjoyed it at all ive been so scared of something bad happening that i havent relaxed just wish i let myself enjoy it i just can't wait to have him in my arms safe and sound. 

I hope you are all doing well and will have to meet up when i have my little baby be good to see you all and all babies too see how they have all grown. Must dash gotta go to the shops get something for tea. 

Take care xxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi girls

Well we had a fantastic holiday, it was just brilliant, got great weather, Anna had so much fun, was laughing the whole week.  We could have stayed another week.  She was great on the plane too, no bother at all.  We will definately be going back soon!  Sad to be back actually and back to normality.

It was great having our own apartment too as we could properly make ourselves at home.  Ian cooked bbq nearly every night we ate out once but his food was better!!! Plus it was more relaxed sitting on the back terrace with nice wine and bbq food in our shorts or swim suit, it was just a great chilled out week.  Feeling knackered though as I think anna teething bad again last few nights.  Shes got 4 teeth now top two and bottom two but I think there's more on the way.  Poor little sausage, she was so good on hols it was just fab, we both kept saying to each other we couldn't believe how much fun she was having or how good she was.

Lets arrange meet up soon, can't do next week but week after would be great, Thursday or Friday or if any other time suits you ladies just let me know.

Kezzy best of luck when baby comes, I feel excited for you!  Do keep us posted, can't wait to see you and your little bundle of joy!

KMCG, Kim and Jill hope you are all well and your little cherubs are behaving.

Better sign off for now, am away to pour a wine, still in holiday mode I think!!  ha ha, speak soon ladies xxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Lalya sounds like you had a great time must be great having your own appartment, did you have a cot there or take a travel cot?  Did Anna sleep ok?  I would love to take the girls on holiday hopefully next year we will get out to see my brother in Canada, apart from that all we have planned is a week in Lochanully which is just beside Aviemore the last week in September.  Looking forward to showing the girls the ducks etc sure they will love it.  Wow 4 teeth thats brilliant, I am lucky the girls haven't been too bad, Megan has 2 teeth coming thro the bottom and Emily has one tooth at the bottom and I just noticed today one up the top is coming thro which might account for her slightly grumpy mood today!!!    Oh a glass of wine sounds lovely...

Well hubbie left on Thursday to be away for 18 days but he phoned today to say he is coming home Monday honestly offshore working is just so unprecticable, not sure what will happen when he comes home guess he will just have to phone his office and find out.  Apparently they are abandoning the hole.....  Just wish for some routine. 

Kezzy wow can't believe you are due already doesn't seem that long ago you were doing your test, hope all goes well. 

Hey KMCG that you back at work now?  Jilljill hows your work going still as hectic?

I am fine the 15th or the 16th shouldn't have any reason to cancel again!!!!  Look forward to seeing you all see how much the babies have grown.  

Hope you are all doing well, lol xx


----------



## cherriepie

Hey all....hope you are all well!  I know I have been very neglectful of you all and I'm sorry.

Absolutely delighted to see that you are all well.....was thinking about posting new thread for a meeting in Dundee.  Would any of you be interested.  Thought it might give us all the opportunity to meet up as well as meeting up with others who are maybe just starting out etc.

Really will try to get on more - I miss you guys!

Cherriepie

xxx

p.s.  Kezzy....best of luck chick.      xxx


----------



## LaylaB

Aww Cherriepie great to hear from you, hope you and family are well, I would definately be interested in meeting up in Dundee or wherever, its always nice to catch up and hear similar stories.  How was Brodies first birthday?  Did you have a wee party for him?

This is really just a quick update to say Anna now has 5 teeth!!  Ha ha they are just popping thru like nobodys business now!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cherriepie

Hey Layla.....wow 5 teeth   Hope she isn't getting too much bother from them.  Brodie teeted from 2.5 months but didn't get any for AGES!  He's got 10 now with another 3 on their way.

We are really good thanks - I'm finally more or less past the whole pnd thing and am back out to work which has given me a boost although I miss Brodie desperately when I'm away and find it hard to juggle work and family.  

Brodie's been keeping better too - 4 weeks with no ear infection (touch wood).  We saw his consultant on Thusday and he having an op in next 6 weeks to get gromits put in to restore his hearing and help stop any more infections.  Felt totally sick at the thought of him being put to sleep and had to fight hard not to burst into tears!

His 1st birthday went really well - we had him christened on his birthday so that all my family could be here for both occasions and then had a birthday party the following day.  He had an amazing time and ran around mad cos he started walking properly the day before his birthday.

How are you and the family?  Are you back at work yet?

Great news that you are up for meeting - feel in such a better place now to meet you all.



How is everyone else doing?  And of course the kiddies?  I need updates from you all.

Speak soon.

Cherriepie

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies 

Cherrie great to hear from you and glad you feeling better.With you on the work thing but needs must and all that. Great to hear Brodie doing well.

Layla 5 teeth Z still only got 3 but his other top 3 are almost out(wish they would hurry up as this drooling is terrible).

I'm up for a meet. Z's b'day the 18th(can't believe it has come round so quickly). Nothing much new here, still working hard although got an extra day off work this week as Z got his haemophilia check up Thursday    

Can't wait to see you all. Off to Blair Drummond tomorrow


----------



## cherriepie

Yay...fab news Jil.  So nice to hear that Z is well and that I'm not alone on the whole working mummy thing!  Definitely two camps out there....there's the people who tell me I shouldn't work at all cos I'll miss Brodie growing up and then there's the ones that tell me I should work full time because I'm physically able and shouldn't get any help....lol.  Hope Z's appointment goes well on Thursday - Brodie has his MMR jab 

Darren is bathing Brodie and is shouting for me to come get him out so will have to go for now.

Speak soon - lots of love to you all.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Cherriepie great to hear from you and great to hear all is going well with Brodie.  So pleased you are feeling better and back at work.  It is such a hard decision to make going back to work and also who will look after our precious ones.  Got a phone call from the nursery today and all they can offer me is a Friday afternoon and Tuesday afternoon, I was looking for a whole day Tuesday and Friday going to have to beg my parents to help out.  I am going back 3 days Tue/Wed and Fri start back on the 5th October.  Would love to meet up with you all.

Talking about meeting up what we decided for next week what day suits everyone and where do you want to meet?  Are we meeting at yours Layla or you want to come here?  I am happy either way.  Well Emily has 2 teeth and Megan also has 2 sure they will start coming in now they have started. 

Jilljill how did you get on at Blair Drummond we went there a few weeks ago when my brother was over and loved it, I remember we went there for our first anniversary and it is still as good the girls loved seeing all the animals even at their age.  Hope all goes well on Thursday with Zander. 

Well I am off for an early night, Megan had us up at 4, she just wouldn't settle so brought her thro with us think she fell asleep again for a wee while then we were up at 6, been the first night in months she has woken during the night, putting it down to her teeth. xx


----------



## LaylaB

Cherriepie I'm a lucky girl I'm not going back to work, I tortured myself about it for a long time but then eventually they wanted me in 5 days a week and I didn't want that I only wanted 2-3 full days so luckily we can afford to live on Ians wages so he was happy for me to stay at home, it was a total relief when the decision was made and I feel great now!

Anna started crawling yesterday!  So so funny, she was bombing around the living room today, she went from one minute not knowing how to do it and now theres no stopping her!  She trying to pull herself up on everything as well!  And our poor doggie is getting terrorised! she won't leave her alone now that she can crawl over and see her!  Shall we say next Thursday at my house and I will put on some lunch, say from 1pm?  If you can all let me know who is coming I can send you directions, cherriepie you are welcome too, I can also do the Friday if it suits more people.

I am dying to get to Blairdrummond, must do that next time Ian is home, he went away today for 4 or maybe 5 weeks!  I will be demented!  luckily Anna showed him her crawling skills just before she left which was nice so he didn't miss it.

Anyhow I'm off to bed, am totally knackered and got a really sore eye, it's been sore for over a week so maybe see doc tomorrow if I can get an appointment.

Take care folks and let me know if u coming to mine and I will forward directions xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls, Lalya I am free next Thursday is 12.30 ok?  Chris leaves next Thursday so will have to leave about 2.30/3ish if thats ok?  Looking foward to catching up and see little Anna crawling it is so funny watching them and it is amazing how quickly they learn and soon they are pulling themselves up, I am sure Emily will be walking soon and Megan is so so so close to crawling sure she will be on the move before the end of the weekend.  

How is your eye Layla did you manage to get an appointment?

We got a bargain in Tesco the other day, I had see this toy a while ago for £45 the Fisher Price stacking surprise song and smiles silly town and we got it for £18...  It is really good fun, just what we need in the house another toy....  Need to stop buying for a while....

Hope next Thursday is ok just send your address Layla if thats ok.  Look forward to seeing you all. xx


----------



## kezzy

Hiya

Quick update from me..I have finally had my wee boy Aaron Alfie Mcmillan..Cant believe he is here.

I went into labour myself i started getting contractions at 10pm on monday it was a long labour 24 hours had him at 22.18 6/7/10 spot on with ivf due date (does that mean he is going to be a good time keeper lol) i was tired i did a hour and a half of pushing and had to get took to theater for forceps 2 big pushes and 3 little ones and he entered the world weighing 8lb 10 he is just so lovely but i am finding it a bit hard as i have stitched inside to side and lots so very sore getting up and down and walking but my wonderful partner is just so amazing hes helped me alot i couldnt have done the labour without him or now hes just great. 

Hope you are all well, Cherriepie its nice to hear from you. Must get my tea before wee man wants his xxxx


----------



## kim78

Congratulations Kezzy thats fantastic news what a lovely name I had picked Aaron aswell if we had a boy.  Soon the stiches will be away and you will be left with your beautiful son.  You sound like you are handling everything great a natural mum.  Hope he is sleeping well are you breastfeeding or bottle? Take care and enjoy being a mum it is the best feeling in the world. Look forward to meeting him sometime xx


----------



## LaylaB

Congratulations Kezzy thats fab news.  Got a tear in my eye reading your post!  I too had forceps so I know EXACTLY how you are feeling!  Very sore but it goes away very quickly. Hope Ninewells were good to you, I had a great birth experience there the midwives were fab.  I hope you are doing ok and the next few weeks will pass in a blur of visitors!!  Can't wait to meet your wee man, hopefully you will be ready the next time we meet up!  If you need to talk mummy stuff you know where we are, take care and lots of love to your new family xxxxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Sorry Kim I got carried away with Kezzy there and forgot your questions!  My eye is still sore, going to go Monday to doc I think, I've had problems for a long time with dry eyes but not had a flare up for a very long time so its probably just that, just got to use moirturising drops. 

Next Thursday is fine for meet up, just come when you are ready, we will be in from 12 I will private mail my address, girls just let me know if the rest of you are coming. 

Better go for now, trying to get an early night tonight, although I think there's another tooth on the way so not sure how restful it will be!!  She's gonna have a full set of gnashers shortly!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Congrats kezzy. Try not to blink as before you know it they are in to everything. 

Girls is it this Thursday? I will be there, I get finished about 12.30-1 then can come over?

Can't believe Zander is going to be 1 on Sunday, where has the past year gone? Can't believe its been over a year since I last had full nights sleep. 

Hope you all well.


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Congrats kezzy. Try not to blink as before you know it they are in to everything. 

Girls is it this Thursday? I will be there, I get finished about 12.30-1 then can come over?

Can't believe Zander is going to be 1 on Sunday, where has the past year gone? Can't believe its been over a year since I last had full nights sleep. 

Hope you all well.


----------



## LaylaB

Well we have been falling apart at the seams here!  Had the dog to the vet yesterday with an upset tummy, I woke up this morning with flu and took Anna to doc as she not been right since Saturday!  Shes got an upper respetory tract infection whatever that is!  To me and you I think its a chesty cough! Shes been up all night past two nights but has gone down tonight without a peep so fingers crossed for a good nights sleep tonight!  We should be right as rain for lunch on Thursday but I will understand if you don't want to risk infections with our germs!!

I felt bloomin awful today, every bone in my body was sore, I'm a bit better now so hopefully on the mend, nightmare with Ian being away too, thankfully mum came and took Anna for a few hours this afternoon  so I just lay vegging out on sofa.

Anyway I'm away to go and have a nice bath and some nurofen so night night ladies xx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

Maybe better leave tomorrows meeting up as Anna been coughing non stop since I put her down tonight, I would hate for her to pass this on to your little angels.  We could do next Thursday instead??  Sorry for the late notice, I hope you get this message. if not I will be here anyway so be good to see you!!!


----------



## kim78

Hey hows everyone doing up to anything this weekend?  Atleast it is nice and sunny today managed to actually get out the house and have a wander round the Ferry.  Got a wedding 4 weeks on Sat been trying hardest to loose some weight for it just struggling to get something to wear, my friend has very kindly loaned me her dress so just need to get shoes and a shrug maybe?? 

Looking forward to meeting up next Thursday.

Hope you are Anna are feeling better Layla it will be a lot of fun all the babies playing together. 

Hope you all have a great weekend. Lots of Love xx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

We are both feeling a lot better now, although I'm still shattered as not slept much all week, poor Anna coughing away.  Shes good now though.  So looking forward to seeing you all on Thursday, I've had a crap week this week, had to cancel everything as we were both ill so been bored out my mind!

Kim I've given up on my weight, I just can't bloody diet!!  Gonna have to start running 10 miles a day if I want to get thinner!  Can't see that happening either!

Away to go check on my little one, shes sleeping in some funny positions just now!  Oh and we got tooth number 6 today as well!  

Speak soon girls xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Glad everyone feeling better. We had Zander's birthday on Sunday, very quiet day but had his party on Saturday at Carnoustie Leisure Centre which was fab. Can't believe my wee man is 1 already, has it really been over a yr since I last had full night's sleep   

Things going from bad to worse here. I have finally broken down and asked for help from anyone that will listen, really struggling with lack of sleep and a wee monster that needs eyes on him every minute or house gets distroyed. He pulled out phone line which set off burgular alarm    Was at dr today and he thinks I just need a wee rest but that impossible as Sandy's 81yr old coming to live with us for a few weeks, she has onset dementia and is convinced people are coming into her house at night. She lives on her own in Fife and has no hubby or kids. I know Sandy is a loving caring family man(which is why I feel in lurve with him    ) but I'm not coping with Z at mo.Ive been on phone all  morning trying to get some assistance but nobody really interested. 

Anyway enough of my probs, hope you all well and can't wait to see you all Thurs


----------



## kim78

Hey Jill so sorry to hear you are not coping just now, sounds like you have so much on your plate, with working and now your motherinlaw moving in doesn't sound like it is going to get any better. Is there anyway you could have a weekend away refresh yourself?  Its not selfish to get some time to yourself, you need to be 100% and look after yourself before you can look after Zander.  Wish I could say more to help, what about the HV get them out to see what they suggest, is their mother and toddlers or nursery that could tire him out?  He is maybe just needing to burn off energy? Just know that we are all here for you even if it is just to listen.  Looking forward to seeing you on Thursday. 

We are all fine here, my dad was here today with my gran, have bought them the 'your baby can read' set looks quite good saw it on telly thought it would be good so my gran very kindly offered to pay for it can't wait to get it and start using it.  Girls are doing great still getting up far too early though guess I will never be able to change that they are just going to be early risers, 6 I can just about handle but 5 is horrible, I try and just leave them in their cots and sometimes they go back to sleep other times they just blether and I go through for them at 6.  Should complain thats from 7 so not too bad.  I usually go for a nap at 9 with them and they are down for about an hour to an hour and a half so that gets me thro the day hee hee. 

Kezzy how you getting on, are you enjoying motherhood, bet you can't believe you finally have your baby.

KMCG hope work is going well and little cerys is well are you able to make Thursday. 

Hey Lalya diet absolutely sucks...  Did you watch the Ugly face of beauty tonight?  All about tummy tucks and the one women who had a disastorous operation had the same overhang as me and the dr apparently told her that nothing will ever get rid of it so guess I am just going to have to get better pants to disguise it hee hee...

Oh well off to bed, looking forward to seeing you all Thursday lol xx


----------



## LaylaB

Oh Jill I am so sorry to hear how you are feeling just now, the thing is its nothing a good sleep wouldn't fix but you are right, when the heck do you get that!!  Anna is up every night at the mo, not sure what it is but she looked like she was teething badly today.  I would try and get him into a nursery or could you ask your mum to have him overnight one night just so you could get your head down?  Sleep is the key and you would be handling him better if you weren't tired.  My mum and dad want to take Anna overnight on Saturday so I can do the same, I really need a sleep and a not so early morning!  Never done sleepover yet though so if we do it this week I probably won't sleep a bloody wink!

Kim I am on the verge of buying your baby can read!  I saw it and it looks amazing!  Will have to buy it and not tell Ian how much it cost as its quite expensive!!  He will never know he he!  I'm not following diet anymore and I've given up on exercise classes they take up too much of my time!  Its a scutter so have got a couple of DVds so gonna try and do some stuff at home.

Really looking forward to catching up with you all on Thursday, Cherriepie and Kezzy feel free to come along, just let me know and I will send you directions (Kezzy maybe a bit too soon for you!).

Anyways better get to bed, take care girls see u all Thursday xx


----------



## kmcg

Morning all
Jim thats really crap for you I really felt for you reading your post, hopefully can chat more tomorrow but it does seem a bit much having another person to look after on top of everything.  
Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow & catching up.  What time have we to come? We have a party at 3 so im hoping it was earlier on we are meeting.  
anyway catch up then
xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi KM

last week we were thinking about 12 or 12.30. I will hopefully be there betwenn 12.30 and 1.


----------



## kim78

Hey girls so sorry I missed today really peed off about it..  Couldn't believe it when I woke at 5 this morning with stomach cramps wasn't pleasant. Phoned my mum at 6 asking if she could come through and thanfully she was there at 9.  Was awful Emily was crying but I had to sit her down and run thro to the kitchen was sick in my hands over the floor (i know sorry TMI!!)  I can't remember the last time I was sick it was horrible.....  Anyway have spent most of the day in bed mum is going to stay till the girls go to bed then go home as she is working tomorrow, just hoping it is one of these 24 hour bugs or something I ate and tomorrow I will be fine.. 

Hope you enjoyed your visit with Lalya disappointed I didn't get to see all the babies, hope Jilljill you are feeling a bit better and today helped, always good to speak it thro with people who will understand, it certainly isn't easy looking after babies....  Well my two have just gone down for a nap but they are still shuffling about hopefully settle soon.  Mum gone to Sainsbury for more eggs she is going to make me scramble egg on toast something plain, but hey great for the diet haven't eaten a thing yet today hee hee.....  Trust me would rather be eating..

Anyway hope everyone is well and look forward to catching up again soon, hope you have a good weekend.  Lots of love xxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all

Well motherhood is great i had a bit of a rough time after i got out of the hosp but its so much better now just can't believe he is here. I had baby blues so health visitor and doctor are keeping a close eye on me just now they have been good. To be honest i think it had alot to do with the pain i was in after my stitches had burst and became infected it stopped me wanting to anything for Aaron which made me angry and sad but all is better now (thank god). Aaron is now wieghing 10lb 7 i can see a change in him everyday i can't stop looking at him and thanking my lucky stars i have him. 

Jill i hope you are feeling better xxxx

Kim hope your sickness went quick and your feeling yourself again so nice of your mum helping, mums are great for the help xxxx

Layla would love to meet up soon with Aaron now i am able to get about now, just let me know when you are all meeting again xxxx

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Kezzy sorry you have had a bit of a rough time recently but glad you are feeling better.  Sounds like Aaron is doing great.  I am hoping to get up to see Layla next Thursday if she is available if not we can do it here if that would be easier for you?  I am feeling much much better thanks glad it was just a 24 hour thing and the girls haven't shown any signs of getting it thankfully. 

Mum and dad coming over tomorrow so will get out to the shops gets a bit difficult on my own sometimes.. especially if one starts complaining and the double buggy doesn't have much room underneath for putting things.. 

Hope to catch up with you next week. 

Lol xx


----------



## kim78

Hey jilljill how you feeling now?  Hope things are going ok with your house guest. 

Hey Layla well is Anna reading yet!!!  The DVD is a bit boring isn't it..  I have been watching it twice a day since Monday oh its not too bad, watch it with them in the morning then just put it on in the afternoon after their nap while I see to tea. 

Well hubbie home Monday yippee, although looks like he is only going to be home a week which means he is going to miss my cousins wedding looks like I will have to go by myself not very happy but hey ho, more annoyed he won't get much time with the girls oh well atleast he is bringing in some money..

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying your weekend. lol xx


----------



## JillJill

Hello girlies

House guest has gone for the moment but think she will be back soon as no way she can live on her own.  

Everything getting into a routine here(kind of) helps cause Z is only waking once during the night so we are less tired plus I have my shifts all sorted out so I know what I'm doing. Made Z enough meals yesterday to last him til we go on hols. I can highly recommend the Ella's Kitchen Indian rice and the indian sauce mixed with chicken(we had a taste and it was really nice lol). 

Hope you are all well.


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

Glad to hear things have settled a bit for you Jill, its a pity some of Sandys other family members can't take a turn with his auntie, that way it wouldnt be so bad as you would only have short bursts of her staying with you guys.  Sounds like she could be ready for a care home if she is that bad, thats a hard decision for the family to make but may be one that needs to be made for her safety really.  How long do you think it will be before you get her back?

Kim the DVD is quite boring but Anna seems to like watching it and when clap came up on the screen she started clapping her hands so I was well impressed!!  I think she is just dying to get talking!  She is gibbering so much and it sometimes sounds like she is really talking!  She said Doggie again today and my mum heard it so I'm glad as I thought I'd imagined it!!

Kezzy hope you are doing ok and motherhood is treating you well.  KMCG hope all is well with you and you are not working too hard!!

I had my official leaving lunch on Friday and they had got a collection for me so I got £65 vouchers to spend in the overgate so looking forward to spending that!  Might have a nip up one morning when mum has Anna.  

Got a cake in the oven as we speak, am away to try and bake Anna's birthday cake!  Never baked or decorated a cake before so may have to nip out and buy an emergency one if its a disaster!  This is a dummy run just to see if I can!  Wish me luck, I made cupcakes a few weeks ago and they were brilliant so fingers crossed!!!

Better go for now as got to tidy up and get a bath before cake is ready!  

Take care girls speak soon x


----------



## kim78

Hey jilljill glad things are better routines make a huge difference I don't care what people say I would be lost if the girls weren't in such a good routine yes sometimes it can get in the way some days but I would rather be in a routine than not know what I was doing every day.... The Ellas kitchen meals sound nice where do you get the receipes for those? 

Hey Layla yeah the DVD is pretty boring, we have been watching it now for 2 a day for 2 weeks, but the girls faces are amazing they know it is coming on and they both beam especially when Twinkle Twinkle comes on Megan starts dancing to it it is so cute.  No idea whether they are taking it in but like Anna as soon as they see or hear clap they clap their hands but thats about it... 

Well it is our 6th wedding anniversary today so just pigged out with a chinese and some chocolate...  I have not changed out my pjs the whole day not that I have been lazy though I have made 4 meals today and tidied up just couldn't be bothered getting dressed... Tomorrow we are off to friends near Bathgate popping into see my parents on the way not sure what time we will be home might try giving the girls their bottle there then leaving about 7 at bedtime and try just carrying them straight into bed see how that works!!

Little Emily is still a really sick baby I really thought it would have settled down by now as she is only on 2 bottles a day but even after her solids there is days when she can be sick most of the day, doesn't seem to bother her but not sure if she should still be as sick??  Am I just been silly is it still normal?  

Well hope you are all well and having a good weekend, lol xx


----------



## LaylaB

Happy Anniversary Kim!  Quite right to pig out, I've been pigging out non stop and not exercising so am feeling it, won't have time this week as too much to organise for Anna's party at the weekend well two parties one for kiddies one for family!  (too many people to have all in my house on one day!) so back to the exercise next week.

Not sure about Emily being sick, since it has happened since she was tiny it is probably just the way she is and nothing to worry about, what does the health visitor say?

Anna has a new favourite word, Layla!  It is too cute, I say wheres the doggie and she says Layla!!  So funny I'm just loving seeing her develop, just the last two days she has stood up on her own without holding on to anything!  Not for very long but its just amazing!  Every little thing is just so special.  Ian gets home Wednesday thank the lord!  I'm desperate to see him and he is desperate to see both of us.  He has booked us a two night stay at Cameron House Hotel in Loch Lomond last week in August so looking forward to that, I went online and looked at it and it looks fab, will be able to take Anna swimming and hopefully get out for nice walks and visit Blairdrummond safari park on our way home.

Anna is going for her first sleepover at grannies on 21 August so me and Ian can get a night out, it is much needed after over a year!  [email protected] really looking forward to having a night out together and not having to get up early with a hangover!

Anyhow better get going for now but hope all you ladies and your babies are well xx


----------



## LaylaB

Hey ladies was saying to Ian this morning about 10am, this time last year we were on our way to Ninewells for me to be induced!  Thinking about what I was doing at the current time 10.28pm hmmm not so good, was walking the wards on my own after Ian left for the night with very sore contractions!  Its mad to think that was a year ago and her birthday is not till Sunday eeek how long was I in there!!

Anyway am off to bed for a sound sleep not like last year ha ha ha xxx


----------



## JillJill

Happy Birthday to Anna


----------



## LaylaB

Well I can't believe my little girl is one, had a brilliant weekend, two parties, kiddies one Saturday and family sunday, and we are know knee deep in presents!!  I was watching the clock today and Ian and I gave her a big hug and kiss at 6.32pm as thats when she was born, I felt quite emotional!!  Anyway I'm heading straight to bed now as had a lot to do this weekend so am shattered!  Take care ladies and speak soon xxx


----------



## kmcg

Hey all
Hope everyone is doing well.  happy birthday to anna for last week.  C had a great party and was so nice cause it was sunny so all the kids were out in the garden and we had a wee bouncy castle I spend ages making the food and my pals stayed the night so we had a bit of a party at night which was great,  got up at 6 cause i was to excited to sleep and got to bed at 4 and up again at 7.30 i was soooo tired on the sunday.  but was worth it.
glad anna enjoyed hers.  i so agree they are just amazing how they develop C is saying the odd word and is getting more confident standing for longer.  she is such good fun.
I have a friends 1st birthday tom but thats all i have on.  hope everyone is well
how is Z and the twins? 
take care all loves xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Layla glad Anna had a great day and of course the adults enjoyed themselves too!!  What you got planned for the weekend?  We have already bought the girls their present the little pink trikes they absolutely love them.  It is great fun going out for walks much better than shoving them in the buggy but I do need two pairs of hands...  

Hey KMCG sounds like you had a great party too, you must have been knackered well worth it though!!  How you getting on back at work?  Girls go in for their tester time at nursery next week, an hour Wed and an hour Thur then they start properly on the 1st Sep there a month before I go back to work.  I won't know what to do with myself just a half day Wed and a full day Friday, although at the moment I only have one full day and one half day on a Friday just hoping that another morning comes up soon, hate splitting them up and went over and over it with hubbie but the nursery say it will be much easier to find one space than two and it is only for one morning a week, here I go again trying to justify it, still don't know if I have done the right thing.  It will help motherinlaw though as she will just have one on a friday morning until we can get them both in full days. 

Had a bit of a disater week, dad fell off a rock last Friday outside of Elgin and fell 10feet into water where he was trapped.  He dislocated his hip, damaged his right knee and left ankle only got him transferred to Ninewells today didn't think it would take so long.  We drove up on Sunday and picked up my mum and their motorhome and drove them back.  Hubbie left on Monday so it was the only chance we had to pick them up.  Then dad was stuck all week in Elgin on his own with no visitors he felt awful but he is back in Dundee now so thats the main thing. 

Hey Jilljill hows your week been have things settled down a bit?  Hope you have managed to get sometime for yourself.  Hows work going? 

Oh by any chance does anyone know a plumber?? Typically my boiler has packed in not sure if it is just the pilot light that has gone out but I have no hot water and with hubbie being away and dad in hospital I am lost....  Can't afford to go and pay for an engineer to come out if it is something just simple but I am too blond to fix!!!!  Had to happen tonight just what I needed...

Hey Kezzy how you getting on? 

Lots of love xx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all

Hope your all well..I don't get much time to post anymore..Well things are a bit tough at my end don't get me wrong i love my little boy to bits but i am finding it a bit hard at the moment which is so upsetting i have been given some tablets from the doctor and she is keeping an eye on things she has been fantastic with me. Aaron is now 7 weeks don't know where the time goes hes now weighing 13lb10 hes so chunky lol. Hes teething at the moment can't believe this early! Hes got a cold aswell so he is so upset at the moment doesnt want to sleep just cries all the time which im finding hard to deal with but im getting alot of help from my mum and mum-in-law im just so angry at myself for feeling the way i do but as my OH says it will get better   

Hope everyone is good and little ones too better go and feed my little fella take care xxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Kezzy don't beat yourself up hun, its not easy dealing with a new born doesn't make you want him any less.  Glad you are getting help thats the main thing and hopefullt you will be feeling better soon.  Sounds like Aaron is getting on really well, colds are horrible especially at such a young age really unsettles them, it does last a couple of weeks and he may get a few more but you will be prepared next time.  I was so upset when the girls got their first colds at 12 weeks they struggled to feed and sleep, have you elevated the top of his cot/mosses basket? That can help with their breathing and pop some saline drops in just before feeding if his nose is blocked. 

Well girls had their first trial yesterday at nursery, AWFUL!!  Left them and they were just starting round the place so didn't feel too bad went to asda got some shopping when we got back to pick them up they were screaming both red faced puffy eyes emily was actually sobbing her wee heart out just picked them up and walked out and burst into tears it was horrible, all night I just felt so down about it and dreaded taking them back today, knew it was their first day and it would get better..  When we went in today the women said it might be better putting them into the baby room as yesterday they had been in the toddler room and they just looked tiny was too overwhelming for them.  So today we took them into the baby room sat them down and they both started crying so left with them upset walking round asda I was in a dream thinking about my little babies being upset, but when we got back Emily was sleeping and Megan was playing on the floor quite happy felt so much better... So next Wed afternoon and all day Friday I will be at a complete loss, but hubbie home Monday so we will occupy ourselves some how!!!

Hope you are all well lol xx


----------



## kim78

Hey Rachel welcome aboard, this site is quite quiet now but we are always popping on to see what each other is up to.  It has been a really successful site so fingers croseed for you.  I have two beautiful twin girls who are 11 months old on Wednesday can hardly believe where the time has gone but it is all thanks to ninewells my life is finally complete.  It is a great place to message how you are feeling we will all be there for you. 

Hows everyone else doing?  Well girls start nursery on Wed half day then Friday all day the house is going to be cleaned from top to bottom hasn't had a good clean since I was about 3 months pregnant....  

Hope you are all well we will have to get together soon, lots of love xx


----------



## kezzy

Hi Rachel, welcome to the board, as Kim says it has been quite a lucky thread for alot of us ladies and hope it continues.

Well im feeling a bit better the doctor has gave me stronger tablets and i feel they are working or im just feeling better in myself. Aaron is finally getting over the cold (thank goodness) it makes me upset to see him like that and there's nothing i can do.He's full of smiles now i love it when he smiles at me it melts my heart. Got he health visitor tomorrow for his screening and to get him weighed can't wait to see what he weigh's now.

Kim so glad the girls settled 2nd day at nursery, would so horrible to see them upset breaks your heart. They look so cute in your pic they are growing up so quick. Hope they both enjoy nursery wed and fri. 

Hope your all well xxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hello ladies

For some reason I can't see a post from Rachel  But if you are here welcome!!  ha ha.

Kim what a nightmare about the nursery!  Horrible to see them upset but in the end I think it will be very good for them, they will come on really quick being with the other kids, once they have been a few times they will be fine.

Kezzy hope you are doing ok, it's not easy being a mum!  Anna had a cold very early on too and I lifted the end of her cot that really helped, I also bought a humidifier, you fill it with water and it puts moisture into the air and helps them not be blocked up.  I think it did help cause there's not much you can use on them when they are so little.

We had a few days away in Loch Lomond last week, it was totally great, although Anna hardly slept a wink in the travel cot in the hotel room, think it was cause she could just peek over the top and see her mum and dad!!  She was as good as gold though and we took her to Blairdrummond Safari park on the way home, she totally loved it and so did I! What an amazing place.  Unfortunately that's Ian away yesterday for 4 weeks but at least we had some nice family time last week.  

Anna had her booster jab today, she hardly even batten an eyelid, apparently we have MMR in 4 weeks though so that's something to look forward to!

Anyway getting ready for bed now as my little angel has had me up quite a lot the past few nights, think its big teeth coming, she has seven now but am sure there's more just about to pop.

Hope everyone else is well, speak soon xx


----------



## LaylaB

Seventh wedding anniversary today, woo hoo, shame hubby is away xxx


----------



## kim78

Happy anniversary for yesterday Lalya, sorry hubbie was away just means you will have to celebrate it when he is back...  Hubbie off tomorrow but he it is just for the week training course in Tunisia!!  So shouldn't be too bad.  Anya popping in on Thursday if you fancy popping down for a cuppie and a blether.  Hope everyone else is well. Lol xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls it is quiet on here, how you all doing, are we all up for a meeting next Thursday at Jumping Joeys? Looking forward to taking the girls and watching them play. 

Hope you are all well and all the babies are well. Lots of love xx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi folks

Been meaning to post about a meet up, going to meet at Jumping Joeys in Arbroath on Thursday 23rd at 2pm, everyone welcome.  Had a hellish few days, Anna started being sick on Sunday and it continued Monday and Tuesday, today was the first sick free day!  Had her at docs but nothing to report, just seems it was a bug.  Horrible though, real projectile sick, am a bit fed up cleaning it up!  Poor wee soul, she's just not been herself but I saw the old Anna come back this afternoon, giggling and smiling so that cheered me up, it's such a worry when they are not well.  My mum and dad are away on holiday for 2 weeks as would usually call them with my worries when Ian not here, spoke to Ians mum and she's coming over on Friday to take her out for a wee while.  Am just hoping she sleeps tonight as we have not been getting much sleep!  She was so sick and not eating that she wasn't sleeping through but today she has had 3 meals but not much milk so we shall see.

Well I better get off to bed for now as not sure how long I will get!

Hope everyone else is well and the babies are doing good.  Kezzy feel free to come to the meet up, I know your wee man is little but I meet a group of mums there every week and some bring their newborn babies, its just so we can get a blether!  Be nice to see you both xx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Everything great here but just really busy, don't seem to have caught up since being on holiday plus just got a little puppy. Z is great and becoming a little man.

Looking forward to seeing you all on Thursday. Layla great meeting you yesterday and you are my witness that Sandy will allow me to have another 4 babies lol


----------



## LaylaB

Jill I am a witness to that!!  You had better hold him to that now!!  Ian actually said to me after we had been to Loch Lomond that in 6 months time if nothing happens I am allowed to have one more IVF!  He said he was drunk when he said it but he wasn't,  however he says he will stand by that!  woo hoo, he said no way for a while, in fact we had a few arguments over it!  Fingers crossed it will just happen but if not at least I have one shot to fall back on!

Really looking forward to Thursday, Kezzy and Cherriepie if you read this feel free to bring your little ones along, would be lovely to meet them.

Anna had a hellish night on Saturday, she got another tooth so that must have been what it was but I got less than 2 hours sleep the whole night!  Not good, thankfully she is not like that very often!

Anyway better get off to bed just now but see you all at Jumping Joeys on Thursday at 2pm xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow.  Girls still full of the cold but apart from that they are doing great, can't believe they are going to be one a week on Saturday they are just growing up so quickly.. Looking forward to a good catch up xx


----------



## LaylaB

Looking forward to it too, KMCG not able to come so probably just me you and Jill kim.  Be my second time there this week!  ha ha its great fun!


----------



## kezzy

Hi all

i went along to jumping joey's but no one was there i read that u all were meeting last night so mabye it was cancelled last minute? 

xx


----------



## kim78

Hey Kezzy so sorry hun, Anna wasn't well and Kirsteen had cancelled aswell so we just thought that we would rearrange for another time.  Sorry you went along and nobody was there, pm your mobile number so next time we meet we can let you know if we cancel.  How you getting on?  xx


----------



## LaylaB

Awww Kezzy I am so sorry!  I didn't even think to post on here as hadn't heard from you so just assumed you weren't coming, I have all the other girls mobile numbers so I just text them, send me a pm with your mobile number and we will make sure this doesn't happen again, dying to see your little fella too!  I have been having a bit of a nightmare with Anna, she had a sickness bug then once that was passed she developed croup (which is a cough!) so not had much sleep the past couple of weeks.  The day we were all supposed to meet at joeys I had been at the hospital with her at 5am as her cough was so bad!  She's ok though, its viral so no medicine for it just had to wait for it to pass.  

Thankfully Ian is getting home tomorrow for 4 weeks so life should be a bit easier for a while!  Feels like I haven't seen him for about a year!  It's been 4 weeks but feels much longer this time.

When is another good day for everyone to meet?  I can do most days except Tuesday next week so just let me know, kezzy remember and send me your mob number xxx


----------



## kezzy

*Hi Ladies*

*Kim, Layla *I should have wrote when i saw it, but then again i dont think you would have saw it in time. I was looking forward to meeting you all and your little angels. Looking forward to next time.

*Layla *I have sent you my mobile number. I hope Anna gets better very soon. Nothing worse than seeing your little one not well.

Well my little fella (not so little anymore) is coming on fine hes just got over a chest infection took the doctors weeks before they gave him something for it. Had Aaron weighed a week ago and he was 17lb 10 and he was only 11 weeks can't believe thats him 3 month already they do grow so fast. I had a big fall out with a SO CALLED friend i put on my ******** what my wee man was weighing and her comment was " omg your son is going to be obese when hes older" Not so funny but she thought it was. That day i took him to the midwife to get him weighed cause i thought i was feeding him to much and he was to big but he is fine for his length and still on the chart. Can't believe a mother can say that about another person's baby it was so hurtful i will never forgive her for it. Apart from that i am loving every minute being a mummy i love it im glad im feeling back to my normal self thanks to my family and friends there all stars.

I hope everyone else is doing good and look forward to meeting up.

Take care xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Sorry we missed you kezzy. Glad wee man doing well. Looking forward to meeting soon but Zander will be upset that there is a new kid on the block breaking into his harem lol.

Layla I am free most afternoons apart from wed and mon as I work backshifts(3-10pm).

Kim and KM hope the girls are all behaving.

Things great here. Finally starting to get into a work/house/zander routine. We also got a puppy 3wks ago, a springer we have named Sid, him and our 18m springer Max are the best of friends. NEWSFLASH - I think I have finally managed to persuade/convince Sandy that we should attempt more tx. Watch this space lol.

Sandy off to pick up a curry and we have a few films Sky + so away to chill out.


----------



## LaylaB

Kezzy have your number stored now so no future misses!  Thats not nice writing that about a wee baby, doesn't she realise they all grow at different rates!!  Crazy, never mind, at least you are doing fine now and so is the wee man.  

Jill that is soo exciting for you, Sandy certainly seemed to want another baby when I was talking to you the other week!  Ian has said we can go again if nothing happens naturally by my birthday in March Yay!

Been back to docs with Anna and she now has an inhaler to try, they think it may be asthma, however we gave her the inhgaler last night and thru the night her cough was worse than ever so we haven't given it tonight.  I really hope its not that and it will just run its course.

Anyway I'm off to bed now as no doubt I will be up! Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## LaylaB

Woo hoo Anna started walking yesterday! Sooo cute, shes staggering about its so funny.

Got antibiotics for her cough now so hopefully we will see the end of it soon.  Hope everyone is well, can't stay on lopng as she is trying to pull the laptop off my knee!

Hopefully manage to meet up soon folks xxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi all

Just nipping on affy quiet now everyone's got baba's haha.

Well done Anna   

Looking forward to meeting up. Away to get some sleep xxxx


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Well all good here still except Z constantly on the go and doesn't like being confined to 1 room, stair gates make him ANGRY lol. Afternoon naps have also seemed to have disappeared.

Well done Anna. Now the fun begins. 

kezzy me too can't wait for meet up.

Hi to KM and Kim.


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Hope you all well. Think I changed my mind about having another baby. My 4yr old and 12yr old nephews stayed over, last night was great but today OMG. Z didn't want nap because they were playing, he wanted whatever they had etc. Roll on work at 3.30.

Are we arranging meet up soon? I know we waiting til after school hols. 

Hope you enjoying whatever you are up to. Z is staying over at grandma's tonight to allow me to CLEAN tomorrow but judging by the mess all the boys(including Sandy) have left at the mo I might get 1 room done before time for pick up lol. PLAY D'oh is banned from my house


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how you all doing, been busy here, had our week holiday in Aviemore which was fab then ended the week with the girls birthday had a great day girls got absolutely spoilt..  Then I started back at work last week so hardly feel like I have any time at all. Was in bed 8 Friday was totally shattered. Just hard changing the routine to fitting in work now aswell.  Hate leaving the girls but needs must...

How about a week on Thursday the 21st about 1?  Would that suit everyone, can't make this Thursday and I work Tue, Wed, Fri so if Thursday not suitable I could make a Monday?

Looking forward to seeing everyone, feels like ages since we have met up.

Layla thats great Anna is walking, Emily took her first steps the other day too, sure if won't be long till Megan is off too, she is so good at standing she just needs a bit of confidence to take off..

So Jilljill you getting ready to get started again!!!  We change our mind all the time sometimes I want nothing more than to get pregnant again and the next I am like no I am so happy with the girls, not going to decide for sure for quite another year or so....

KMCG hope you and Cerys are keeping well. 

Kezzy so sorry you have fallen out with your friend it really was a thoughtless thing to say that must have hurt you, just ignore the comment its not worth worrying about, his weight will settle out itself, my friend was worried about her little girl but Kelsie was 10lb when she was born and she put on weight quickly, she is now 7 months and the weight gain is settling down she was just a hungry baby and as soon as she started moving about she is not putting on as much weight.  Just think if that was me sitting eating all day and not moving I would be the size of a house!!!  Glad everything else is going well. x

Looking forward to meeting up soon. lol xx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi folks

Well things are a lot better here, Anna finsihed her antibiotics and is back to normal now, I'm getting sleep again which is fab!  Am struggling just now to get bloody motivated to do anything though, not sure whats got into me but been having some lazy mornings etc which just actually make me feel crap!  Will need to start getting up and putting the radio on instead of telly.  It's a nightmare, I only seem to get motivated when it comes to bedtime!  Then I can't bloody sleep.

Kim hope work is going well and you are not finding it too difficult with the girls and juggling everything.  I'm actually wondering if I need to be doing something, maybe part time but then when I think about it I think em no!! Maybe will start looking for something after xmas.

Anna starts swimming lessons on Monday!!  ha ha can't wait!  She loves the pool and the lessons give them confidence in the water, had her name down for ages and they called me tonight so am dead chuffed.  Will let u know how it goes! Can't believe I'm gonna have to don a swimming costume, eek, need to do some more exercise!

Jill sounds like u had your hands full with all those kiddies!  3 is my perfect number but Ian says only one more!  When Anna was born he said no more so there's room to change his mind yet!

Anyway better go and get to my bloody bed, think I have got a stye on my eye, its bloomin sore, need to see chemist tomorrow.

Oh and next thurs sounds fine with me, will text u all nearer the time to confirm, Kezzy, can't wait to meet your wee man  xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Layla oh glad Anna is better just hope that she doesn't pick up something else, seems to be a lot of sniffles going about.  Girls have been cold free for 2 weeks but the runny nose have started again arggghh...  Well both girls now walking, Megan is so confident just started today and she just takes off Emily still a bit unsure on her feet but getting there..  They just look so cute toddling..  I bought the girls halloween outfits today got them from Marks and Spencer spider outfits they are absolutely adorable.  We didn't bother last year girls were too young but looking forward to dressing them up this year.  They have a dress up day at nursery on the 29th. 

Work going fine just feeling bit tired only saw the girls for 5 mins this morning before I left which I was a bit peed about but didn't want to wake them.  Hubbie home so there is no rush might be a different story when he is away and I need to get us all ready in the morning....

Oh swimming lessons sound great how much is it costing Layla?  Looking forward to next Thursday hopefully everyone can make it.  Right I am off to bed xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how was your weekends?  Well I am just sitting having a quick cuppie, girls are sleeping so away to make their meal for tonight.  Thursday my parents are now coming thro so this Thursday is no good for me... Sorry how about next Thursday they will be 5 be the time we all get together!!!! 

Hope everyone is well and had a good weekend xx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi Kim

Sorry I can't do a Thursday after this week as am starting a mother and toddler group which is a Thursday afternoon.  Have cancelled it this week for our meet up so if everyone else still wants to meet up let me know as I could still come along, Kim we will get something sorted soon!!

Anna had her first swimming lesson today it was totally brilliant!!  She really loved it, there wasn't that much too it but so much fun, singing nursery rhymes and letting them float then bobbing them up and down in the water then just playing with loads of toys!  Excellent way of getting them confident in the water though.  The lessons are free as I am a member with Angus council,. I pay £30 per month for all my exercise classes and the babies swimming is included in that so its brill.  

Anyway I'm off to bed as got an unsettled wee girl just now, I reckon there must be another tooth ready to pop but if anyone still fancies Thursday let me know xxx


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Girls,  I wondered if anyone could share their wisdom with me.  My treatment has been successful and I'm now just over eight weeks pregnant.  I went to the doctor in Montrose last Thursday and he is refering me to Montrose maternity unit.  Does anyone know how long I will probably have to wait to hear from them?  I'm assuming they will arrange my 12 week scan and booking appointment.


----------



## LaylaB

Hi girls

Its pretty quiet on here these days!  Just wondering how you all are??  We are ok, Anna not been sleeping very good though, I'm pretty tired.  Ian home a week today, can't wait!

Would love to get another meet up sorted out soon, can you all let me know if you could make next Thursday?  Could do Jumping Joeys if you all fancy it.  I usually have mother and toddlers but its cancelled next week so if you are free let me know, I will send u a text too in case you are not logging on here.

Anyway hope youare all well xxxx


----------



## LaylaB

Hi girls just wanted to make a quick post to say I hope you all have a merry christmas and a happy new year, probably won't be logging on for a wee while now, hope your festive season is great xxx


----------



## kezzy

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL AND ALL THE BEST FOR 2011....HOPE SANTA IS GOOD TO ALL THE LITTLE ONES FROM MY LITTLE FAMILY XXXXX


----------



## kim78

Merry Christmas everyone hope all the mummies and babies are doing well. X x


----------



## JillJill

Hi girlies

Hope we all well. Sorry for not getting on here so much but so much keeping me busy.  Z doing brill, except he is so independent which makes me sad and my house a mess lol.

Can't wait for a meet-up.

xxx


----------

